# Think Tank > Political Philosophy & Government Policy >  Dragon court

## Firestarter

After I found out, in December 2016, that the elite have been drinking the blood of the young (vampirism) for centuries, I continued my investigation.
The trail of these bloodsuckers leads to a group that’s known by a variety of names: Dragon Court, Order of the Dragon and Dragon society.

Queen Elizabeth and Prince Charles are descendents of the “real” Count Dracula, Vlad Tepes (which means Vlad the Impaler), who was a member of the Order of the Dragon.
Vlad (Dracula) was born in 1431 in Transylvania into a noble family. His father was called "Dracul" meaning "dragon" or "devil" in Romanian because he belonged to the Order of the Dragon.
From 1448 until his death in 1476, Dracula ruled Walachia and Transylvania, both part of Romania today.
Vlad earned his nickname “the Impaler”, because his favourite method of torture was to impale people and leave them to writhe in agony for days. As a warning to others, he would keep the bodies on rods as vultures and blackbirds nibbled the rotting flesh: http://www.infoplease.com/spot/dracula1.html


There are some symbols that show the affiliation of the British and Dutch Royal families to dragons.
Princess Beatrix of the Netherlands lives at the Dragon castle (Drakensteyn) and her yacht is called the Green dragon (Groene Draeck).
The coat of arms of the British Crown Prince Charles, Prince of Wales, shows a red dragon.


At 10 locations around the City of London the boundary is marked by a dragon, with some red details and a shield with the Red Cross of Saint George; see “_The Bishopsgate Dragon_”: http://www.seiryu.org.uk/ppp/city-dragon.html



Bibliotecapleyades.net has the most interesting information on the Dragon Court.
The Imperial and Royal Dragon Court & Order was one of several occult-inspired secret societies created by the aristocracies of Europe following the formation of the Catholic Priory of Sion and the Knights Templar in the 12th Century
The aristocratic families of the Dragon Court believe that their pure blood makes them genetically superior and the natural rulers of Man. They think of Democracy as: "_Incompetent self-seeking, middle-class idiots more often find themselves voted into control of vast social systems_".

Most of the European Community recognises the Dragon Court as an ethnic racial group and Sovereign State.
The Dragon Court is directly linked to the European Council of Princes - the political body of the European Grail families, who participated in the formation of the Bilderberg Group.
The Council of Princes was supported by the CIA.
Sir Laurence Gardner is both Chancellor of the Dragon Court and Presidential Attaché to the Council of Princes. The Princes fight to reclaim their "birthright" as natural dictators.

Chancellor Gardner and Sovereign Grand Master Prince Nicholas de Vere von Drakenberg have revealed much about the Occult philosophy and believes of the Draconists.
After he was appointed Sovereign Grand Master by the House of Habsburg (former head of the European Council of Princes Prince Otto von Habsburg), De Vere on his website Dragoncourt.org (no longer active) openly discussed the principles of the Order, including Vampirism, Witchcraft and Satanism.
De Vere accepted blood samples to be DNA tested at a top London facility for purity to decide if an applicant could join the Dragon Court (and become a Vampire).
The goal of the Dragon Society is to reunify the old bloodlines and create the Master Race.

De Vere allegedly adapted rituals to include the first menstrual blood of pre-adolescent girls.
Because De Vere made the secrets of the Order of the Dragon public knowledge, they declared him schizophrenic, he had to resign and was replaced by his cousin - Baron Sir Richard Dufton.
De Vere continued running his own transnational order besides an American Dragon Court, before he died under suspicious circumstances. 

The Knights Templar also founded modern Freemasonry, and has served as the role model for Yale’s secret society Skull & Bones, of which several members of the Bush family have been members.
In 2000, Skull & Bones featured Laurence Gardner as a guest speaker: http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/so...goncourt01.htm


According to the “independent” Wikipedia, the Order of the Dragon was founded in 1408 by Sigismund, King of Hungary from 1387 to 1437 and Holy Roman Emperor from 1433 to 1437.
Its statutes, written in Latin, call it a society (_societas_) whose members carry the _signum draconis_. Today the order is known by a variety of names, such as _Gesellschaft mit dem Drachen, Divisa seu Societas Draconica, Societas Draconica seu Draconistarum, and Fraternitas Draconum_.

It was fashioned after the military orders of the Crusades to defend the cross and fight the enemies of the Christian Church, in particular the Ottoman Empire (Turkey).
In reality the Dragon Court didn’t fight the enemies of Christianity at all, but has fought to get control over both Christianity and Islam to control the population...
Its members, known as "Draconists", swore loyalty to the king, queen, and their offspring and to protect the royal interests. 

The edict of 1408 describes the insignia worn by Draconists: the sign of the Dragon incurved into the form of a circle, with blood forming a red cross flowing out into the interior of the cleft by a white crack, untouched by blood.
There were 2 degrees in the Order of the Dragon; a superior class and a second degree: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Order_of_the_Dragon


I believe that the Order of the Dragon is very important. I have seen lots of stories from “conspiracy theorists” about secret societies that rule over us; obviously these aren’t “secret”.
I have found nothing on the Order of the dragon by the most famous conspiracy theorists…

There is a great story about Neil Keenan’s lawsuit for the “White Dragon Society”.
It’s fictitious, but great fun to read, with jokes like that they were offered $25 trillion by the Rothschilds to “_go away_”. When they subsequently asked “_can you make it $50 trillion?_” the Rothschilds answered - “_sure whatever you want_”.
But they didn’t accept this “money” because they want to do the right thing and cannot accept “_stolen money or money that was fraudulently created_”: https://geopolitics.co/vital-issues/...way-%E2%80%9D/
Here you can read the long version of this wonderful story (better than James Bond or Indiana Jones): http://neilkeenan.com/history-events-timeline/

I have got hard evidence that this story is fake and probably put on the internet to divert attention away from what’s really going on.
The story of Keenan is founded on the “_Green Hilton agreement_” between President John F. Kennedy and President Sukarno (of Indonesia) of 14 November 1963 in Geneva, Switzerland.
Careful study of the document shows some discrepancies, but more importantly it’s unlikely that Sukarno was in Switzerland at the time, as the GANEFO games were held from 10 to 22 November 1963 in Indonesia. Sukarno was at the very least present at the opening of GANEFO on 10 November 1963.
There is hard evidence that President Kennedy was in Washington DC on 13 and 14 November and on 15 November 1963 in New York City: http://uniqueexplorer.blogspot.nl/20...-memorial.html

I expect that my next post in this thread is dedicated to Nicholas de Vere.

----------


## TheCount

They meet in a small Chinese restaurant in my home town.

https://goo.gl/maps/Fy2MWYoyTgw

(Don't believe the reviews, the people who live there have never had good Chinese food)

----------


## Firestarter

You’re being _The Count_ and all; you should be able to provide some inside information on these bloodthirsty Draconists...

There is an interesting connection through Skull & Bones, Yale, to Yale in China; and Mao Zedong (who became chairman of the CCP) was a Yali: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yale-China_Association



> Between 1919 and 1920, future Chairman Mao Zedong had several encounters with the school: he edited its student magazine, re-focusing it on "thought reorientation," and operated a bookshop out of its medical college.[1][2]


In just about every Chinese restaurant I can see dragons (maybe the most common colour is green).
Probably the Order of the dragon is well represented in China, but I can’t promise that I will be able to uncover this.
The dragon is one of the 12 symbols in Chinese astrology.
The Red dragon is a symbol for China: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinese_dragon

----------


## timosman



----------


## Tywysog Cymru

I don't believe conspiracies about royal families of Europe.  They have less power than the politicians who in turn have less power than the financial elite.

The House of Saud, on the other hand...

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I don't believe conspiracies about royal families of Europe.  They have less power than the politicians who in turn have less power than the financial elite.


That is how they want it to look. Stealth is power.

----------


## Firestarter

This is the promised post about Prince Nicholas de Vere von Drakenberg…
De Vere wrote a book about the Order of the dragon: _From Transylvania to Tunbridge Wells – The dragon legacy_: http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/dr...goncourt02.htm

It also confirms that these _Draconists_ are vampires, racist and psychopaths teaching their offspring to become psychopathic bloodsuckers. They believe that because they have superior genes, the pure _Fairy blood_ of the _Elven Blood-Royal_, they should rule over us.
They believe that because of their superiority they are entitled to drinking human blood, but when the common people do the same, it is natural that these are punished to the fullest extent of the law.

It is hard to read, maybe because these racist views are hard to stomach.
What makes this book very interesting is that it explains a lot of concepts in a different way than we’ve been told…
I’ll try to describe the most important viewpoints and facts in this book; please note this isn’t my opinion. In reality _Draconists_ are degenerates because of their interbreeding they lack sufficient genes variety. They even claim that Jesus Christ was involved Satanic witchcraft...


RED AND GOLD
The _Sovereign Dragon Nation and the Grail Maidens and Dragon Princesses_ are the sole and rightful custodians of Eternity.
The office of the ancient _Druidic_ or _Dragon Queen or King_ was that of a _Magus_ (hence majesty), Seer and Guide. 
The red and gold field, superimposed by the white Star and supported by two _Dragons_ - are the _Arms of the Vere_. Red and gold are also the colours of other descendants of the _Merovingian dynasty_, including the _Planagenets, Mandevilles, the Spencers and the Royal House of Scotland_.


The following picture shows the red and gold “_Gouden Koets_” of the Dutch Royal family.



DRAGON DNA – **** SAPIENS
Have you ever noticed that “DRAGON” is an anagram of DNA-ORG?
The pure _Elven or Fairy Queens and Kings_ didn’t breed outside their caste and throughout the past five or six millennia, the blood has been kept more or less pure in unbroken lines of descent until the 8th century AD.
The _Dragon Court_ demands a DNA test as a prerequisite for membership, because being a Dragon is a matter of race and not only a matter of “lifestyle”. Only if one can produce evidence of an unbroken line of descent from a royal, archdruidic family, they can rightly call themselves either a witch or a druid.
_Draconists_ are the “wise ones”, the elves or fairies; and from this we can conclude that a _Dragon_ is by blood descent: wise, an _overlord, an archdruid or bruidhina, magus and a seer, an elven goddess-queen or god-king_.
The _Dragon_ or fairy gene was very rare and true archdruidic, _royal Dragon families_ are rarer still.
Hierogamy or enthea between the _Dragon Prince and the Swan Maiden_ resulted in the creation of an extended mind and two people joined together with an intensity that created a being greater than the sum of its parts. In alchemy this was called the _breath of Ravens_ from which resulted the birth of the red-gold Phoenix. The way these two individuals treated each other was called True or Courtly Love.
The purity of the _Elven blood_ was necessary for the _Dragon Kings and Queens_ to maintain their magical abilities and the quality and depth of their perception and thereby fulfil their roles as Seers and Guides. Their clients acknowledged that they were naturally unable to perform the higher magic, and so acknowledged it was not in their interest to allow the Elven blood to be watered down by intermarriage with lower castes.
_Elves_ were originally of an entirely different sub-species, rather than just being of a different race.
_Dragons_ were not **** Sapiens but from the older elven race sometimes called - _Elda or Eldar_. “**** Sapiens” comes from Sap which is used to describe idiots and fools. In contrast the Dragons, or Draco Sentiens, were genetically "clear sighted" members of the elder race, the "race of the wise".
Maybe a eugenic solution could produce a more thoughtful population by weeding out the stupid gene and replacing it with something that would make them more useful.


SCYTHIANS, ELVES, DRUIDS, ARYANS
There are a couple of denominators De Vere uses, like _Elven Magicians, Grail Maidens and Vampire Overlords_. I’m not able (yet) to distinguish between these types and various names are used to describe the _Draconists_ (maybe fans of Tolkien understand this)…
_Scythians_ is a name for the “wise ones”, elves or fairies - the _Draconists_.
The _druidhe_ were kings above kings.
A guardian - a "Watcher" - is an overseer, and from this meaning we obtain the Scythian word uber, meaning a vampire or _Overlord_ ("watcher" could also refer to _Nefilim_, which relates to the _Anunnaki_).

De Vere also explains that real _Aryans_ are nothing like the blond, tall race most of us picture. The Nazi propagandist depiction of the _Aryan_ (=_Scythian_) as a tall, blonde warrior is not true.
A warrior could not have the attributes of _Aryan kingship_. Kingship took spirit, wisdom and brains. The blonde warrior had none of these qualities and wasn’t bred to have.
The corrupted Scandinavian caste system consisted of _Jarls, Carls and Thralls_. The _Jarls_ says _Snorri_ were blonde haired, the [I]_Carls_[I] were red haired and the _Thralls_ were black haired.

Real _Aryans_ were red haired and green eyed, their hired military help, from the lower _Ksatriya caste_ were sometimes blonde and blue eyed.
The “real” _Aryans, The Noble or Elven Race_, were a king tribe - _Ubaid Sumerian-Scythian_.
The _Aryan Hittites_ were close allies of the Jews whose _Draconian_ royal family, the House of David, made the Israelites an early _Aryan_ nation, and the _Scythians_ and the _Aryan Scythian Gaels_ had numerous settlements either in or adjacent to Israel and Judea.


GENOCIDE AGAINST THE DRACONISTS - VATICAN
Throughout the book, De Vere repeatedly claims that the bloodsucking _Draconists, Scythian, Aryan, Royal-Druidic, Fairy population_, have been the victim of horrible persecutions and were almost wiped out by the Romans in the Battles at Mons and at other druidic sites…
Before the modification of witchcraft laws the remnant of the _Scythian, sacral-royal overlords_ were destroyed by papal decree, whom the Roman Church had murdered in their pursuit of ultimate world power.
After enforcing the provisions of the Donation in 751 AD the _Merovingians_ were deposed by the Church and replaced by their lackeys, the _Mayors of the Palace_ who later became known as the _Carolingians_. The Church agreed with the _Mayors_ and offered to recognise their legitimacy as rulers if they would dispense with the _Dragon Kings_. The deal was done and the _Carolingians_ were made the puppet rulers under the Roman Church.
The Donation, because it was made by a _Dragon King_ - Constantine - legitimized the Church’s right to take this action because, they had the _authority of Dragon Kingship_ given up to them by this Charter.
_Dragon Kingship and the Grail Code_ died and replaced by a corrupted form of feudal totalitarianism and brutal, economic slavery as the Church carefully and strategically replaced the old dynasties with its own merchant-class client families who, from that day forth, became vassals of the Vatican.
Our social system was corruptly used by the Church-State for centuries to engineer the lower caste into having brain physiologies which are not suitable for application to _Dragon Subjects_.
The Church’s priesthood wasn’t of the right blood and therefore couldn’t control the “secrets”. The Roman Church has nothing to do with the _Dragon Tradition_.


IRELAND, SCANDINAVIA, TURKEY, TRANSYLVANIA
The Fairies were at the forefront of Eurasian civilization and included the _Pendragons_ and their cousins the _Merovingians_. The _Scythians_ reigned across Eurasia.
A large part of what is now called Turkey was along with most of Europe, a Gaelic or properly a Goidelic speaking, _Scythian/Celtic civilization_, comprising of independent tribal groups who spoke a number of Gaelic dialects.

In about 500 BC the _Milesians_ entered Ireland from Iberia. After defeating the _Danaan_ tribes many of them had to escape. It was during this period that the _Danaan_ became known as the _Daouine Sidhe_ - the people of the hills - an erroneous use of the word Sidhe. They being also came to be known as the _Leprachauns_ and the etymology of this word actually means “scaly-bodied” from the Latin word lepra as in leprosy - scaly skinned (and not “small-bodied”).
The _Scythian Danaan in Eire_, as in the rest of Europe, were a ruling caste. In Ireland the _Zmei Lord or Vikhr_ is known as the _Dark King - the Whirlwind_, meaning he was [I]_sumaire__ or vampire and a Witch Lord or Wicca_[I]. As the _Willow_ (wicker) bends and yields to the whirlwind, the witch (wicca) yields to the _Sumaire_, the ancient vampire legacy within him or her, a legacy that is awoken during _the Mass of the Phoenix_.
Celtic women were just above slaves in terms of their rank and were regularly bought and sold or exchanged by their men for cattle, along with the slaves.

The Danish Vikings, witch lords, were sons of the Dragon and the _Scandinavian Tuadha d’Anu_.
The early _Scythians_, the people of powers, occupied a region spanning The Balkans, Transylvania, Carpathia, the Ukraine and later, Siberia and Takla Makan where the _Tocharians_, as the Elves were mistakenly called by early linguists, spoke a ritual language which is now called Tocharian, but originated from Thrace in 1800 BC and thus had connections with the _Fir Bolg_ and consequently with the _Tuadha d’Anu_ as a whole, who began migrating from Central Europe to Ireland at that period.

In Denmark the _Scythians_ were later named the _Jarl, Carl and Thrall castes_ whilst in Eire they were broadly speaking about _Druids, Kings and Warrior Smiths_.
In India they are still called the _Brahmins, the Ksatriyas and the Sudras_.
Until 751 AD, Kings came exclusively from the King Tribe who supplied much of the Celtic world, as well as Eurasia, with Draconian offspring to serve as Royal Priests. This _King Tribe, the Arya or Sidhe - the Scythians_ - included the _Merovingian dynasty_ who was also closely related to the Irish and Scots _Royal Danaan and the Druidic castes_ integral to these Houses still educated this dynastic progeny up until the _Carolingian usurpation_ and the ascendance of the Church of Rome in 664 AD.


INDIA, HINDUISM
From 5000 BC onwards, the _Scythians_ migrated to the middle-east and provided ruling families for many tribes and nations along and beyond the eastern Mediterranean coast.
From this arose the eastern branch of the _Aryan, Vedic_ "Hindu" religion, with its druids or magi - the Brahmins - and a pantheon of gods who were virtually identical with the Sumerian, the Egyptian, the Hittite, The Irish, the Gaulish, the Danish and the Greek. All of these stem from this early family of Elven goddess-queens and god-kings whose first home was to be found in The Balkans, Transylvania, Carpathia and the Caucasus regions of Greater and Little Scythia.

The Scythians also founded the civilisation of Mesopotamia and, became the Overlords of the Indus valley civilisation of _Mohenjo Daro and Harrapa where Ishtar reigned as Queen_.
Union with _Godhead, dwelling in Elphame, becoming a Buddha_ or whatever one calls it is in reality
Magic, but was also known as the _Sidhe. Kaula Tantra_ is dedicated to the Goddess Kali who is associated with both creation and destruction in the Hindu pantheon. Kali is a lunar deity who moved east from Sumeria. As a moon goddess she is associated particularly with moon blood and the essences of the female organs of generation.
Originally the caste system was a reflection of the fact that there were differences in the capabilities and capacities of the different types of human beings.


WITCHCRAFT
Witch is derived from the Saxon root word wicce (feminine) or wicca (masculine) and the Saxons used it to describe a class of persons whom they thought were inhabited by an intelligence or spirit - a daemon or genii - usually evil, because the Saxons became Catholics and were consequently biased.
The daemon or genius of the _Dragons_ was inherited through the blood. Witches are born, not made by silly playacting rituals.
By _Dragon_ definition a witch (Fairy) is a Medium.
Queen Elizabeth is a Christian and head of the Church of England. No _fairy_ should ever become an orthodox Christian or they run the risk of committing an act of Treason by denying the Christian faith, because in doing so, they refute and insult the faith of the Her Majesty.


SATANISM
The OTO calls the “_Rite of the Phoenix” the “Mass of the Vampire_” for good reason. The _Phoenix_, along with the other birds in Shakespeare’s poem are called _Bennu Birds_ and are identified with each other by Grant (Magical Revival) because all classes of druid are vampires and need to feed to remain transcendent.

The _Sabbatical Goat_ of the Black Mass was Chem Zoroaster, of the ancient _Dragon Families_, and his symbolic presence at the Mass reminds one that Royal Witchcraft was strictly a family affair.
The _Baphometic Orders_ trace their lineage back through the Templars to Jesus’ original teachings and the culture of the Druids.

Royal Witchcraft, or witchcraft proper, owes as much to its clearly Christian, as it does to its direct druidic, origins and both in their original form, were and are Satanic, like Jesus’ heredity.
The Roman Catholics decided that the descent of the druidic dynasties was devilish, because the descent of both bloodlines was from the _Sumerian Enki who was the Akkadian Samael_: the Roman Lucifer and thus the Catholic Satan.

Osiris’ One or I represented, not simply the phallus, but both the tongue and the spinal column, and the eight thus represented Isis’ womb and vagina. Because a king isn’t a king without a queen, Isis and Osiris are shown together as 18, or 666, the mark of the beast, or the _Knossos Axe Head_: 8 - where the I is horizontal.
The _Elves_ maintained the cult of the sacrificial king amongst their own adult population but the stealing of human children for these ritual purposes didn’t occur because they were of a different race.


VAMPIRISM
Some of the earliest evidence of _Ritual Vampirism_ comes from Tartaria in Transylvania and stems to the fifth millennium BC. Remains of a human body were found buried in a fire pit along with clay tablets upon which were inscribed the names of the Sumerian god Enki and the ranking number of Father Anu. In the Central Eurasian region known as Scythia are also examples of early _Vampirism_.
The descendants of these early vampires were the _Sacred Ubaid Race_ who, one millennium later, settled in Mesopotamia and founded _the Anunnaki religion_ of the Sumerians in 3500 BC. Their Transylvanian ancestors were the _Anunnaki Gods_.
The _Annnunik_ had a great love for social order, which was echoed in Transylvania where vampires had a reputation for meticulousness. Dracula ran his kingdom with the precision of a well oiled machine.

The _Vampire_ was and is a God-King amongst the race of human kings, the _Vampire_ descends from the supernatural _Dragon Royalty of Sumeria back to the Ubaid Overlords_ of what was to become known as Transylvania and Greater Scythia.
The _Vampire_ - witch or druid - by genetic inheritance was a _Scythian High Queen or King_: an Overlord (a distinct royal caste in Scythian-Celtic society).
In their heyday the fairies practiced familial vampirism which established the folk tradition that they returned from the dead - rose from the tombs - to feed from the blood and life force of their living relatives.
They selected their rulers and druids from an “Atheling Pool” of Brehon Families. From this same group they chose females who became known as “Grail Maidens”. These sacred, royal princesses, virgins of High Birth and Pure Blood were chosen to deliver blood to the vampires.

The _Scythians_ didn’t prey on peasants, merchants, human nobility or so-called “royalty” because those not of the fairy race had “dead blood” trickling through their veins.
The blood of the victim was consumed as a Eucharist in thanksgiving for the monks’ safe arrival to the Island of Iona. Early Christianity was tied up with the cult of the head, as was the Johannite Cult of the Baptist, who himself was a sacrificial king of _Dragon descent_.

Recruitment in times of hardship occurred and “listeners” had to drink the blood of the Officiate. This classical, pre-Christian practice acted as a Eucharist, where the recruit would take on the nature of the Leader by infusing their own being with his or her genetic material. This form of pact lasted 7 years. After 7 years the recruit would have to drink the blood again.
The nocturnal habits of the _Dragon people_, typically those of the _Cimmerian Scythians_, were noted by their contemporaries and the swan's wings of the dragon glyph attributed to them.

_Vampirism_ was not the prerogative of the merchant or peasant classes. The Victorians also indulged in recreational activities like Cannibalism and Nymphomania; including such acts as oral sex, buggery, simultaneous multiple penetration and bestiality.
Vampirism was confined to the environs of the nobility, often as an adjunct to rites of the Noble and Royal Witch Covens of Scotland, members of the pre-Christian and anti-Christian high nobility and royalty. The most famous vampire stories, those of Dracula, Bathory and de Rais, support this conclusion.
See the coat of arms of the infamous vampire Elisabeth Bathory (1560 – 1614):



CURRENT ACTIVITIES
The Titles of _Princeps Draconis_ and Prince de Vere, currently held by Nicholas de Vere (at the time of writing his wonderful book), are acknowledged by the British Government’s Department of Internal Affairs: “The Home Office” and are registered with them as “Official Observations”.
In the twentieth century we saw situations where the “untouchables” became rulers, like in China and Soviet Russia. Presently the _Elven Race_, at the bottom of the pile has become the untouchables, whilst the increasingly acquisitive peasants and merchants are at the top, having wrested their positions from the block-headed warriors.

If the _Dragon_ is to survive at all, it must learn the lessons of history, redefine its identity and strive to enrich its Blood once more.
Ultimately the Dragons’ concerns lay in the restoration of their own Tribes, their own Nation and their own Homelands. They are working towards the foundation of their own distinct society, utilizing the sovereign national rights that the ancient Imperial and _Royal Dragon Sovereignty_ historically already has and which are currently recognized by one European government and a European organisation with equal sovereign status.
Having said that, anyone who genuinely believes they have the right to be acknowledged as a “Draconian”, a member of the ancient _Elven, Dragon race_, can submit a genealogy which goes back to either the _Scythian or Mittani Royal Houses_ before the time of Christ - at least 80 generations back.

The _Dragon_ dynasty’s fights to restore and gather the _Sundered Elven Tribes_ and to accomplish this want mandatory DNA testing.
The _Dragon Court_ exists as an organization solely for the bloodline descendants of the ancient Vere family - the senior bloodline successors of the _Scythian-Merovingian, Elven House of Princess Maelasanu_ - and for those whose bloodlines are extracted from this descent and its ancient Dragon Court.
During the late 1970’s and early 1980’s a series of privately published papers were being circulated which contained material that originated from old Northern Covens and the “Royal Windsor Coven”.



Obviously Nicholas de Vere (1957-2013) had misunderstood the understanding of us common people, which made his book damaging to the cause of these bloodsucking vampires.
They publicly had De Vere declared insane before he died in 2013 according to the official story of “natural causes”.
The following site is dedicated to the memory of Nick de Vere, and claims that Nick didn’t die of natural causes: http://societasdraconis.free-forums....ic.php?f=5&t=5



> It is accurate that Nick suffered lacerations on his person during his death. He was found lying in the midst of an immense amount of broken glass, so this is self-explanatory.

----------


## Firestarter

One of the things I noticed in the book by Nicholas de Vere is that the “Draconists” use the word “dragon” to describe themselves, while they use a lot of (other) symbolism. I noticed for example the frequent mentioning of the *Phoenix* mythological bird.

*PHOENIX*
In Greek mythology, a *Phoenix* is a long-lived bird that is cyclically regenerated or reborn
Associated with the Sun, a phoenix obtains new life by arising from the ashes of its predecessor. Some sources claim that the *Phoenix* dies in a show of flames and combustion, although others say that the legendary bird dies and simply decomposes before being born again.
The *Phoenix* symbologises rebirth, immortality, and renewal.

According to the Greek historian Herodotus the *Phoenix* is derived from the Egyptian Benu. He wrote that every 500 years the *Phoenix* carries its dead predecessor from Arabia to Heliopolis for honours in the sun-god’s temple.
The classical phoenix of Greek tradition has some similarities with the Benu, in the role of the Egyptian sun-bird and the symbols of resurrection, but the Benu is portrayed in a completely different way.
*The Greeks pictured the bird more like a peacock and/or eagle. The Greek word phoenix means the colour purple-red or crimson, or a palm tree.*

There are also other cultures in which mythological birds similar to the phoenix appear: the Hindu garuda and gandaberunda, Slavic firebird, Persian simurgh, Georgian paskunji, Arabic anga, Turkish Zümrüdü Anka, Tibetan Me byi karmo, Chinese fenghuang and shu que, and the Japanese ho-o.
*In China the phoenix is the feminine counterpart to the dragon*.
Phoenix, the capital of Arizona, was named as it was built on the ruins of the Hohokam civilization: http://en.rightpedia.info/w/Phoenix_(mythology)
The Roman poet Ovid wrote about the phoenix:



> Most beings spring from other individuals; but there is a certain kind which reproduces itself. The Assyrians call it the Phoenix. It does not live on fruit or flowers, but on frankincense and odoriferous gums. *When it has lived five hundred years, it builds itself a nest in the branches of an oak, or on the top of a palm tree. In this it collects cinnamon, and spikenard, and myrrh, and of these materials builds a pile on which it deposits itself, and dying, breathes out its last breath amidst odors. From the body of the parent bird, a young Phoenix issues forth, destined to live as long a life as its predecessor*. When this has grown up and gained sufficient strength, it lifts its nest from the tree (its own cradle and its parent's sepulchre), and carries it to the city of Heliopolis in Egypt, and deposits it in the temple of the Sun.


The following description of a *Phoenix* is by 33rd degree Freemason Manly P. Hall’s - _The Phoenix: An Illustrated Review of Occultism and Philosophy_:



> Among the ancients a fabulous bird called *the Phoenix is described by early writers … in size and shape it resembles the eagle*, but with certain differences. The body of the Phoenix is one covered with glossy purple feathers, and the plumes in its tail are alternately blue and red. The head of the bird is light in color, and about its neck is a circlet of golden plumage. At the back of its back the Phoenix has a crest of feathers of brilliant color …
> The Phoenix, it is said, lives for 500 years, and at its death its body opens and the new born Phoenix emerges. Because of this symbolism, the Phoenix is generally regarded as representing immortality and resurrection … The Phoenix is one sign of the secret orders of the ancient world and of the initiate of those orders, for it was common to refer to one who had been accepted into the temples as a man twice-born, or reborn. Wisdom confers a new life, and those who become wise are born again.


See *Hillary Clinton*, who according to Larry Nichols is a practicing witch, with a red and gold phoenix pin.



*DOUBLE HEADED PHOENIX (EAGLE)*
The *double-headed Phoenix* is often called eagle, but an eagle doesn’t have 2 heads and has a different head…
*The Marlborough crest* displays 3 dragons, 3 red (St George) crosses, 3 lions and a black double-headed Phoenix.


The *Illuminati coat of arms* shows the black double-headed Phoenix with their motto Ordo Ab Chao (Order out of chaos). *From the ashes of chaos, the Phoenix rises and creates the synthesis (order)*.


On the Scottish coastline is the *Trump International Golf Links* just north of Aberdeen. Its symbol displays a *double-headed Phoenix*.



*FIONA BARNETT - ABUSE VICTIM*
During her childhood Fiona Barnett (born Fiona Rae Holowczak in 1969) was the victim of (satanic) ritual abuse. Most of this happened in the British colony Australia.
Fiona Barnett accused amongst others: *Richard Nixon (US President), Dr. John Gittinger (psychiatrist of the CIA), Ted Turner (CNN), Pastor Billy Graham (US evilangelist), Gough Whitlam (former Australian Prime Minister), Bob Hawke (former Australian Prime Minister), Paul Keating (former Australian Prime Minister), Kim Beazley (Australian politician), Bob Carr (Former NSW Premier), Kim Beazley (Australian politician) and Richie Benaud* (Australian cricket captain and sports commentator).
She also describes that she was sexually abused at the *Bohemian Grove* in California, USA: http://humansarefree.com/2016/02/sat...xposed-in.html

Arguably the most famous person present at these rituals Barnett names is Nicole Kidman. Barnett decribes being ritually abused by her father - psychologist, biochemist Antony Kidman. After Barnett filed charges against Antony Kidman in 2014, he fled the country and died very suddenly in Singapore.
Fiona Barnett has made some drawings to explain  what happened. She also named the (Australian) actors *Bruce Spence, John Bell and Jacki Weaver; playwright John Williamson and author Kathy Lette* as participants in these crimes against humanity: https://cathyfox.wordpress.com/2015/...-for-the-ride/

What makes Barnett’s story totally convincing is the following documentary. She goes to a variety of places where these (satanic) rituals took place and describes some ceremonies in detail, including ritual torture, paedophilia, murder, cannibalism and necrophilia.
She describes a ritual murder of a pregnant “breeder” (to breed children for these ritual sacrifices). The woman’s belly was cut open; then the baby inside was cut up to collect the blood in a chalice to drink. Then there was a (sexual) orgy.
Here’s part 1 of the documentary “_Candy Girl_”.



This is part 2 of “_Candy Girl_”.



In part 2 of _Candy Girl_” Fiona visits a Catholic church from 8:28 – 11:30 where some of the rituals took place. She specifically points out that the eagle in the church has nothing to do with the teachings of Jesus Christ and also mentions the Phoenix.
At 23:10 she is at another church were these sick rituals took place. She shows a drawing of the huge banner with *the Seal of Solomon, with a big eagle* which hung on the wall at these rituals.


Here’s a drawing by Fiona of Lucas Heights with a “*Dragon Statue*”.

----------


## dannno



----------


## Firestarter

I know that I´m a creep, but prefer Peter Tosh over Radiohead 364 days in the year.






> unnu old vampire 
> you don't like to see youths prosper 
> only like to see youths suffer 
> unnu set of vampire 
> 
> unnu old vampire 
> only trod upon creation 
> with your bloody meditation 
> unnu set of vampire 
> ...


 
The song “_Vampire_” comes from Peter Tosh’s last album “_No nuclear war_”. Tosh was executed by 3 men later that year on 11 September 1987. One man was used for a patsy…
Peter Tosh was a founding member of the Wailers, and courted controversy throughout his musical career. He had repeated run-ins with the law, including being beat up in jail.
I don’t think that Peter Tosh would disagree if I would call his song “_Vampire_” anti-Christian…


The previously mentioned Elizabeth Bathory has featured in some other anti-Christian music.
For example in Venom’s “_Countess Bathory_”: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzvWGArq5kY
Sometimes I like to listen to controversial music, and label Venom rather cartoonish than genuinely disturbing.

Cradle of filth is another “black metal” band that is too extreme for my tastes.
Their 1998 album “_Cruelty and the beast_” is a concept album about Elizabeth Bathory; “_The twisted nails of faith_” was released as a single from this album: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQGRKMMM58k

----------


## Firestarter

I’ve found an interview with Nicholas de Vere that’s much shorter and easier to read than his book.

De Vere, because of his extraordinary qualities, can anticipate books before he reads them, through meditation and experience on the Dragon Path.
The Dragon tradition is also known as the Grail tradition.
De Vere confirms that the Dragon bloodline is a satanic bloodline.
According to De Vere the gods of ancient cultures were Dragons…

De Vere tells how his father, from the age of 7, taught him to become a Draconist psychopath, like his father was brainwashed by his father, who was taught by his father…
De Vere recommends the book “_The First and Last Freedom_” by Jiddu Krishnamurti for anybody that wants to explore the “_transcendent concept_“ of the Dragons.

He explains the ancestry of the Draconists as follows:



> In brief, the recorded Dragon lineage starts with the Annunaki and descends through the proto-Scythians, the Sumerians in one branch and the early Egyptians in another; the Phoenicians, the Mittani, back to the Scythians again through marital alliance, along to the "Tuatha de Danaan" and the Fir Bolg; down through their Arch-Druidic, Priest-Princely families, to the Royal Picts of Scotland and the high kings of the Horse Lords of Dal Riada; through to the Elven dynasty of Pendragon and Avallon del Acqs, and down to a few pure bred families today.


The most surprising aspects of this interview (6 years after he published his wonderful book) is that De Vere criticises the British Monarchy and claims that Oxford University estimates that a whopping 10% of the Europeans have Dragon blood in their veins: http://www.whale.to/b/vere.html


According to the “independent” Wikipedia the *Red Dragon Society*, founded in 1898, is the most selective society at New York University (NYU).
The precise requirements to become a "Dragon" are largely unknown outside the society; it emphasizes the following qualities: academic excellence, a commitment to the betterment of the school and community, a non-intuitive sense of leadership, and dedication to moral action - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Dragon_Society



> New inductees are selected utilizing an ancient (and still) secret formula by members of the Society. By reputation, "Dragons" tapped are mavericks in some way. Little is known about this process, but membership is not a closely guarded secret.
> (…)
> *The Red Dragon Society boasts many of NYU's most influential alumni as members. These include some of America's most prominent doctors, attorneys, politicians, business people, artists and wealthiest alumni of the College*.


Dragons can be identified at University events, by their Red Dragon Society pins.


I’ve searched for more information, for example the article “_A century of secrets. NYU’s secret alumni society_” of Washington Square News, but couldn’t find much…
I’m especially interested in the prominent politicians and business people.

The best I’ve found is the following article.
The *Red Dragon Society* requested an interview, because they were afraid that no one really knows or cares about them anymore  — they want to be taken seriously.
The Dragons are supposed to be the best of the best, but most people don’t believe it. The Dragons described their society as primarily a “_networking organization_”, but to become a Dragon, you need more than only fancy awards or titles.
There’s even a list of 21 Dragons: https://nyulocal.com/the-not-so-secr...t-8a9d29c5223a


In 1987, the then Lord Mayor, Sir David Rowe-Ham founded “_The Dragon Awards_”.
Here’s a list of the interesting past recipients: http://www.dragonawards.org.uk/case_...ers/index.html

This includes: IBM, Barclays, Lloyds, UBS, Bank of America, Merrill Lynch, Allen & Overy LLP, Ernst & Young, British Airways, Lehman Brothers, Deloitte, Rothschild, Deutsche Bank, KPMG, Morgan Stanley, HSBC, The Guardian, and PriceWaterhouseCoopers.


The following article shows pictures of *Dragon Court officers at the Mansion House, York*, in the company of the Lord Mayor and Lady Mayoress, and the Sheriff of York: https://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/s...goncourt07.htm
The most striking thing in their costume is the large red cross (both front and back) on their black mantle (the photos aren’t of high quality).


The founding document of "_Szigmondus dei rex Hungaraie_" describes that members of the Dragon Court wear the insignia of a dragon incurved into a circle, with a red cross - based on the original emblem of the “_Rosi-crucis_” (the Cup of the waters) which had identified the Holy Grail from the 4th millennium BC.
The original Insignia is still in use, while a customary gold dragon brooch is worn upon the left shoulder.
See the insignia of a gold dragon incurved into a circle, with a red cross.



The Mansion House in York, England is home of the Lord Mayor of York.
The Mansion House holds one of the largest civic silver collections in England.
Following is the dragon incurved into a circle from the Sigismund sword (1416) at the mansion House in York.



Following is the coat of arms of Russia.
Its colours are mainly red and gold and it shows a gold double-headed Phoenix, with some crosses, and a (small) white knight on a white horse in the centre.

----------


## FunkBuddha

> The most surprising aspects of this interview (6 years after he published his wonderful book) is that De Vere criticises the British Monarchy and claims that Oxford University estimates that a whopping 10% of the Europeans have Dragon blood in their veins: http://www.whale.to/b/vere.html


I'd say 10% is low. I can trace my lineage back to Odin through this line. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...rchs_of_Wessex

I must be of better stock than most of you common folks.  I can't do the blood drinkin' though.

----------


## Firestarter

Whenever I look who’s behind the scenes in control: The Dutch and British Royal families, Rockefeller, the Vatican, ABN AMRO bank, Rabobank, Royal Dutch Shell, Blackstone, Adolf Hitler, Albert Einstein, David Cameron, Boris Johnson, Bill Clinton, Donald Trump, the Armenian genocide, Joseph Stalin, Vladimir Putin, Henry Jackson Society, The Economist, Charlie Hebdo...
All the roads lead to Rothschild.

The name “Rothschild” is derived from the Red shield (Rot schild in German) that hung in front of the house of Isaac Elchanan (d. 1585) in Frankfurt.
His son Isaac Rothschild (b. 1577) was the first member of the family who used the name "Rothschild". See the Red shield with the black one-headed phoenix that hung in front of Elchanan’s house.



Mayer Amschel Rothschild (1744-1812), was one of the descendants of Elchenan, the son of Amschel Moses Rothschild (born ca. 1710) and Schoenche Rothschild, also born in Frankfurt.
By general consensus Mayer Amschel Rothschild is the founding father of the Rothschild dynasty.
Mayer Amschel’s second child, and eldest son, was Amschel Mayer Rothschild (1773–1855). In the following painting Amschel Mayer shows his cross of the Sovereign Military Order of Malta.



It is known that the Rothschilds in the old days frequently intermarried (they regularly married their cousins).
The Rothschilds have intermarried with the dragon (grail) families at least twice.
Hannah, the daughter of Amschel Mayer's son, Nathan Mayer Rothschild, married Henry Fitzroy, a direct descendant of Charles II Stuart King of England, the father of James II.

More recently, the great-great-great grandson of Nathan Mayer, Nathaniel Charles Jacob Rothschild, the 4th Baron Jacob Rothschild, married Mary Serena Dunn. The mother of Mary Serena was Lady Mary Sybil St. Clair-Erskine, the daughter of James Francis Harry St. Clair-Erskine, 5th Earl of Rosslyn.
Mary Serena Dunn Rothschild is a descendant of the Sinclair family - Draconists by blood...

All the aristocratic bloodlines descend from Guillaume de Gellone of the eighth century AD. Guillaume's father was Rabbi Makhir, one of the _Exilarchs_ who ruled the Jews in Baghdad, and was sent to France after a dispute over successorship. He took the name Theodoric, married Alda, the aunt of Charlemagne, and was appointed “_King of the Jews_” in the region of the Languedoc.
The Sinclairs were descendants of Guillaume de Gellone, through his great-great-granddaughter, Poppa of Bavaria, who married Viking leader Rollo Ragnvaldsson. Among Rollo's descendants was William the Conqueror of Normandy.

The Stuarts of Scotland are supposedly descended from King Arthur and Jesus Christ. The idea that they are descendant of Jesus is preposterous.

Jacob resigned from NM Rothschilds in 1980, run by his cousin Evelyn, and started RIT Capital Partners.
He hosted the European Economic Round Table conference in 2002, attended by James Wolfensohn (president of the World Bank), Nicky Oppenheimer, Warren Buffet and Arnold Schwarzenegger: http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/so...thschild11.htm


The current day Rothschild coat of arms shows the black phoenix twice, twice the 5 arrows, a white unicorn, gold lion, red beast, a pentagram, and the motto _Concordia, Integritas, Industria_.



The Rockefeller family is blood-related to Rothschild…
The following photo shows David Rockefeller receiving the 1983 International Leadership Award presented to him by Dr. Henry A. Kissinger and Ralph A. Pfeiffer, Jr. Is this an eagle or a phoenix?

----------


## osan

> That is how they want it to look. Stealth is power.


Valid point.

----------


## Firestarter

> All the aristocratic bloodlines descend from Guillaume de Gellone of the eighth century AD. Guillaume's father was Rabbi Makhir, one of the _Exilarchs_ who ruled the Jews in Baghdad, and was sent to France after a dispute over successorship. He took the name Theodoric, married Alda, the aunt of Charlemagne, and was appointed “_King of the Jews_” in the region of the Languedoc.
> The Sinclairs were descendants of Guillaume de Gellone, through his great-great-granddaughter, Poppa of Bavaria, who married Viking leader Rollo Ragnvaldsson. Among Rollo's descendants was William the Conqueror of Normandy.


Guillaume de Gellone ((ca. 755 – 28 May, 812 or 814) is better known as Saint William of Gellone, a.k.a. William of Aquitaine Guilhem, and in French Guillaume d'Orange, Guillaume Fierabrace, and the Marquis au court nez.
He was a cousin of Charlemagne (his mother Aldana was the daughter of Charles Martel) and the son of Thierry IV, Count of Autun.
William was canonised as saint in 1066 by Pope Alexander II.
De Gellone is best known for defeating the Moors at Orange, and is named William of Orange in reference to this victory: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_of_Gellone

The Dutch Royal family is known as the House of Orange...


Satanic symbols often mock Christianity.
In Christianity there are 4 evangelists, often portrayed as winged creatures. I don’t know on what this is based: http://www.sacred-texts.com/lcr/fsca/fsca13.htm
St. Matthew: _Winged Man_, Incarnation;
St. Mark: _Winged Lion_, the Resurrection;
St. Luke: _Winged Ox_, Passion;
St. John: _The Eagle_, Ascension.
See for example the Celtic portrayal of the evangelists.


Anton LaVey described the Four Crown Princes of Hell in the 4 chapters of his book “_The Satanic Bible_":
Satan: The Infernal Diatribe;
Lucifer: The Enlightenment;
Belial: Mastery of the Earth;
Leviathan: The Raging Sea: http://www.dpjs.co.uk/crownprinces.html




The coat of arms of _The Holy Roman Empire of the German Nation_ (962 – 1806) was a double-headed black phoenix and a yellow (gold) crest.


The Coat of arms of the Knights of Malta, shows the double-headed white phoenix, and white cross in red crest.


There are two coat of arms of Gregory XIII (1572-1585) in the Vatican – see the gold dragon on a red background.



The following headless red and gold phoenix is the symbol for the protestant church in the Netherlands.


The following photo shows a red pentagram at the Protestant church “_de ontmoeting_” in Amsterdam.



The book “_The Grand Grimoire_”,  also known as “_The Red Dragon_", contains instructions to summon Lucifer or Lucifuge Rofocale, for the purpose of forming a deal with the Devil. It was probably written in the early 19th century. 
The first book contains instructions for summoning a demon.
The second book is divided in two parts: the _Sanctum Regnum_ and _Secrets, de L'Art Magique du Grand Grimoire_. The _Sanctum Regnum_ contain instructions for making a pact with a demon.
Part of the rituals are the sacrifice of children and animals...
See the following excerpts: http://www.hermetics.org/pdf/grimoir...%20version.pdf



> It is essential to choose a solitary location far this operation, which is far from any uproar, so that the operator is not interrupted. Following this, you will buy a young virgin kid, that on third day of the quarter you will adorn with a garland of vervain (or, the sacred herb) which you will attach to his head with a green ribbon. Then you will transport it to the place that has been chosen for your operation; your right arm will be bare to the shoulder, armed with a blade of pure steel, a fire of white wood will be lit, you will say the following words with hope and resolve.
> 
> *First Offering*
> "I offer you this victim, O great ADONAY, ALOHIM, ARIEL and JEHOVA, and this in the honor, glory and power of your superior and to all if the spirits, be so kind, O great ADONAY, as to appreciate it. Amen." 
> Following this you will skin the kid and take its skin, putting the rest of it in the fire until it is reduced to ashes, which you will gather and throw to the rising Sun pronouncing the following words:
> (…)
> *Chapter IV 
> Containing the true manner to make the great cabalistic circle.*
> Start by forming a circle with the kid skin that you will nail down with the four nails, then with the Bloodstone you will make a triangle inside of the circle, starting from the direction of the rising sun; make also with the Bloodstone the four letters that are written outside of the circle. So also the saintly name of Jesus in this manner: x JHS x between two crosses so that the spirits can't harm you from behind.
> ...


 



> *Second book*
> Now you come to know the power, science, art and talents at all of the subject spirits, so that he who you would like to make a pact can find in each one of the six superior spirits the power that he will need. 
> The first is the great Lucifuge Rofocale, the infernal Prime Minister who possesses the power that Lucifer gave him over all worldly riches and treasures. He has beneath him Bael, Agares and Marbas along with thousands of other demons or spirits who are his subordinates.
> (…)
> *The Conjuring and Dismissal of the Spirit with whom the pact is made*
> “O great LUCIFUGE, I am satisfied with you at the present; I will leave you in peace and I will permit you to retire to wherever you wish, without making any noise or leaving bad odors. Think then, about your duty regarding my pact; since, if the one instant you shirk your obligation, you can be sure that I will torment you eternally with the great and powerful words of the great Clavicle of the great King Solomon with which he forced all of the rebel spirits to obey him.”
> (…)
> *To make oneself invincible*
> Take a black cat, and a new pot, a mirror, a lighter, coal and tinder. Gather water from a fountain at the strike of midnight. 
> ...

----------


## timosman

OK, now that CPUd is gone  @Firestarter decides to take over the function of stirring $#@! on RPF. Why can't they just leave us alone?

----------


## Firestarter

I’ve found 2 sites with lots of information on the Dragon bloodline.

First the following site: http://watch.pairsite.com/merovingian.html
“_Meroveus_” derives from the French words “_mer_” (sea) and “_vere_” (werewolf or dragon).
“_Merovingian_” is said to derive from Merovee who was King of the Franks from 447-458 A.D. 

The _Tuatha De Danaan_ (the Dragon Lords of Anu), before settling in Ireland starting in about 800 BC, were the Black Sea princes of Scythia (now Ukraine).

The Imperial and Royal Dragon Court is the ancient Court and Order of the Angevin descendants of the House of Vere of Caledonia, Anjou and Lorraine, and the physical embodiment of the sovereign Princedom of Drakenberg: http://watch.pairsite.com/false-christ.html

The Typhonian or Draconian Tradition refers to the secret doctrine of the Order of the Dragon which is associated with the Rosicrucians.
In 1408, the Dragon Court was formally reconstituted by Sigismund von Luxembourg, king of Hungary, a descendant of the Lusignan Dragon Kings of Jerusalem. Sigismund drew up a pact with 23 nobles who swore to observe “true and pure fraternity” within the Societas Draconis (later called Ordo Draconis).

Monastic communities have historically built their monasteries and other edifices on the sacred sites of pagans, where human sacrifice was practiced. The worship of pagan gods was eventually prohibited by the Roman Catholic Church. To circumvent this prohibition, pagans simply disguised themselves as Christian monks and infiltrated the Church, where they were given carte blanche as “holy men”.

As King Arthur's Dragon Court originally consisted of 24 knights, there are currently 24 families representing the Rex Deus group and Dragon Court. These are supposedly descendants of Israel's 24 (priestly) Levite families.
The Dragon Court exists to protect the descendants of the Vere family, out of which eventually the Antichrist will come.
The Druidic Council of Elders is represented by the Dragon Court, which consists of 26 members (26 = 2*13) of royalty from Eurasian countries in the European Council of Princes. These 26 are 24 elders plus the Antichrist and False Prophet.
The Druidic head dragon king is called Pendragon (the “_King of Kings_”)...

The following are variations of the Vere surname in various dialects - VERE / WEIR:
Vere, de Ver, Ver, de Ver, Veer;
Vear(e), Veir, Veyre, Vare, Veary;
Very, Vary, Vire;
Revere, Sver(e), Svar;
Shpere, Spear(e), Spere, Svear;
Fere, Fear, Fairy;
Ware, Wayer, Waer;
Weyir, Weyr, Weir(e), Weier;
Wear, Weary, Wehre, Were;
Weer, Werr, Wyre.

Interesting names in the Vere bloodline are:
Warburg (one of the elite banking families),
Jessie Weir LaRouche (mother of Lyndon LaRouche): http://watch.pairsite.com/false-prophet.html


Here’s the _coat-of-arms of the House of Vere, with the_ two green dragons.
Also notice the “IMF”...



Former presidents George Bush Senior and Junior are also members of the Merovingian Vere bloodline.
The father of George W. Bush is George H.W. Bush, whose mother was born Dorothy Wear Walker, whose mother was Lucretia Wear, whose father was James Hutchinson Wear, whose father was William Gault Wear, whose father was James Hutchinson Weir...
https://www.wikitree.com/genealogy/W...amily-Tree-388


The second site I found, has got lots of information on the Dragon bloodlines.
This is only for people with a special interest in this topic: http://www.tribwatch.com/ladon.htm

The last site contains lots of personal opinions of the writer, but I often can’t understand his reasoning.
A lot of it is based on etymology; the argumentation could go something like this.
The “_DANish_” are descendants from the “_tribes of Dan_”. That could be reasonable, but where does it stop?
“_D-n_” is the same as “_Dan_”: ScanDiNavia, MaceDoNia…
When I argue like this, I can conclude that the word “_descenDANt_” is also derived from “_Dan_...

It mentions the Boar as an important symbol, but I don’t see boars (I do see many phoenix birds).
The name “_Arthur_” may be derived from the Celtic word “_art_”, which means “_boar_”.
King Arthur was buried at Glastonbury, where the Holy Grail was also buried by Joseph of Arimathea.

The path of the Vanir dragon line to Scotland was likely by way of the Rhine River, extending from the Alps to the Netherlands.
The city of _Leiden_ (Leyden) in the Netherlands is said to be named after the Celt god, Lug, but it looks more like it was named after the Greek dragon “_Ladon_”.
The red dragon represents the Veneti branch in Vannes/Gwenea (Brittany), also the Gauls of southern France.
The white dragon may represent the non-Veneti, non-Danaan wave, from the Getae, who became the Goths, Jutes, Saxons, Angles, Swedes, and the French: http://www.tribwatch.com/viarose.htm

Leiden University is where the Dutch Royal family buys their university degrees, and is the main supplier for members of the Dutch cabinet...


Here are some nice coats of arms of the House of Tudor: http://www.thetudorswiki.com/page/HE...+of+the+Tudors
Here’s the coat of arms of King Henry VIII – see the crowned gold lion on the left and the red dragon on the right.


Here’s the coat of arms of Queen Jane Seymour - a one-headed gold phoenix rising from a Castle, between two red & white “Tudor” roses.



The caduceus with the wings and the 2 snakes also looks satanic. In 1902, it was adopted by the US Army medical corps (are the colours red and yellow (gold)?).

----------


## Firestarter

Maybe I should have found out (or at least mentioned my suspicions) earlier, but Nicholas de Vere has never been part of the “real” elite.
De Vere (and his associates like Laurence Gardner) looked for media attention to reclaim their supposed birth right (as born superior because of their dragon blood).
“_HRH_” Nicholas de Vere Von Drakenberg, was actually born Nicholas Thomas Weir, the son of James Weir and Natalie Hopgood: https://www.wikitree.com/wiki/Weir-2353

This doesn’t mean that all the information of De Vere (which was my starting point for this thread) is unreliable, but I should have handled it with more scepticism.

When I searched for information on the “_European Council of Princes_”, which is the ruling body of the Dragon court (if I understand correctly), I found the name of the Belgian born Michel Roger Lafosse.
Lafosse has been ridiculed (with probably good reasons) for claiming to be a descendant of Charles Edward Stuart ("Bonnie Prince Charlie") and the legitimate heir to the throne of the Kingdom of Scotland.
Since 1979, Lafosse has called himself “_HRH Prince Michael James Alexander Stewart, 7th Count of Albany_".
In 1991, Lafosse became the President of the “_European Council of Princes_” affiliated with Nicholas de Vere.

In 1998 “_Michael James Alexander Stewart_” published the book “_The Forgotten Monarchy of Scotland: The True Story of the Royal House of Stewart and the Hidden Lineage of the Kings and Queens of Scot_ ”. The book describes the claims of Lafosse  to the throne of Scotland and became a runaway bestseller: https://www.theguardian.com/theguard...features11.g26




> The following article shows pictures of Dragon Court officers at the Mansion House, York, in the company of the Lord Mayor and Lady Mayoress, and the Sheriff of York: https://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/s...goncourt07.htm


The previous link, and accompanying pictures, features “_HRH Prince Michael of Albany, Head of the Royal House of Stewart_”.


Whether the “real” elite come together under the banner of being of the true blue blood “dragon” (or grail) families, can’t be determined based on the story of De Vere.
Even if they do, this is probably not under the name “_Council of Princes_”, but possibly under the name Dragon court, society order or Council of dragons...
Possibly the head of the elite is really called “Pendragon” (“_King of Kings_”)...) by the initiated.


Basically any group can establish some kind of “_Dragon society_”, “_Council of Princes_” or “_Druidic Council of Elders_”.

When I searched for “_Council of Princes_”, I found the following Russian Council: http://www.fundprinces.ru/en/content/23.htm

When I searched for “_Druidic Council_ ”, I found the following “_Council of  British Druidic orders_”: http://www.cobdo.org.uk/html/the_cou...h_druid_o.html

I also found the following “_Community of  the Druids Nemeton_”: https://www.communityofthedruidsnemeton.com/events
What’s interesting here are the dates for their 8 events (fire festivals):
1. Imbolc 1st/2nd February;
2. lban Eiler/The Spring or Vernal Equinox 20th/21st March;
3. Beltane  30th April/1st May;
4. Summer Solstice, or Midsummer, 21st June;
5. Lughnasadh, 2nd/4th August;
6. Alban Elfed/Autumn Equinox, or Mabon, 20th/21st September;
7. Samhain - Winter Night - Holloween 31st October/1st November;
8. Alban Arthur/Winter Solstice, or Yule or Midwinter 20th/21st December.

I don’t claim that the “_Community of  the Druids Nemeton_” is involved in human sacrifices, but 5 of these 8 dates coincide with known (satanic) human sacrifice days.
7 January; 20-27 January; *2 February*; Good Friday, Easter eve day; *30 April; 21 June*; 27 July; 1 August; 28-30 October; *1 November; 21, 22 December*: http://www.henrymakow.com/here_is_a_list_of.html


Under “conspiracy theorists” it is well known that the dollar bill, features the all-seeing eye of the illuminati on top of the pyramid.
The one dollar bill features a lot more Masonic symbols: http://www.theforbiddenknowledge.com/greatseal/
(archived here: https://web.archive.org/web/20170818170310/http://www.theforbiddenknowledge.com/greatseal/)
 Let’s start with the number 13:
13 leaves in the olive branch; 13 bars and stripes in the shield; 13 arrows in the right claw (see the arrows in the Rothschild coat of arms); 13 letters in "_E Pluribus Unum_" on the ribbon; 13 stars in the crest above; 13 granite stones in the Pyramid; 13 letters in “_Annuit Coeptis_”.



The phoenix (or eagle) on the Great Seal of the United States has 32 feathers in his right wing, but 33 in its left wing. The 32 represents the number of “ordinary” degrees of the Scottish Rite, and the 33 represents the highest degree. 
The tail feathers number 9, the number of degrees in the York Rite.
The 13 pentagrams above the phoenix are arranged in the shape of a hexagram – the great Seal of Solomon.

On the other side of the dollar bill, to the right of George Washington is the Seal of the Department of the Treasury. It consists of a key, the scales of justice and a square. On the square are 13 white dots.



Welsh Pound coins often feature a dragon, as the red dragon represents Wales.
The 2015 British pound prominently features the badge of Cardiff with a winged dragon (EDIT - image was removed).



Dragons are often portrayed green or red, and have either a large body like a giant lizard (or dinosaur), sometimes with wings, or as a snake.
The emblem for the Italian car Alfa Romeo, features a red cross of St. George on the left, and a green dragon (or snake) eating a child (another explanation is that the child is born from the mouth of the snake): http://jalopnik.com/alfa-gives-us-th...eir-1627173581
By general consensus this is an imitation of the coat of arms of the House of Visconti (the biscione). The same symbol can be seen in Milan.
Over the years this emblem has undergone changes.



At the Rothschild Waddesdon Manor in France are the following 3 statues of “mermen”. The “mermen” on the right and left sit on creatures that look like dragons.



It looks like it’s easier to find reliable historic information on the dragon bloodline than find out that what the current status is.
I’ve found some books on the historic context of the grail (dragon) families, maybe I can write about these in my next posts.

----------


## Firestarter

I have found a book that is sort of about the Order of the dragon; Michael Baigent, Richard Leigh and Henry Lincoln – “_The Holy Blood and the Holy Grail_” (1982): https://cdn.preterhuman.net/texts/co...LY%20GRAIL.pdf

The words dragon and Scythia don’t appear in the “_… Holy Grail_” book at all, but it contains a lot of information I was already checking out.
I believe that Baigent et al have intentionally written this book as a mix of fact and fiction, in a disinformation ploy (keeping “conspiracy theorists” busy by investigating fairytales). Unfortunately I haven’t found a better book on this topic yet (it doesn’t hold up to the Nicholas de Vere book).
What’s also interesting is that Dan Brown’s “_The Da Vinci code_” appears to be inspired by the “_… Holy Grail_” book.

*Jesus, Merovingians, Khazars, Lion of Judah*
_Arguably the most ridiculous assumption in the “… Holy Grail” book is that the “Merovingian” bloodline descends from Jesus Christ._
I’ve found an interesting article on the Merovingians, Carolingian bloodline that debunks this:



> This theory was popularized in 1982 by the occultic book “Holy Blood, Holy Grail” in which the author to sensationalize his work purposely misidentified Jesus of Nazareth with His cousin *Jesus “of Gamala”*, for the author surely would have known better from his research. The author by this misidentification could make the claim that Jesus of Nazareth married Mary Magdalene and sired children and had descendants who eventually became the ruling houses of medieval and modern Europe, which the author refers to as the “Jesus Dynasty” or “Jesus Bloodline”, however, these are the wife and children of Jesus “of Gamala”, the cousin of Jesus of Nazareth, who by all accounts was celibate.


This article obviously shares my view that the writers of the “_… Holy Grail_” book have intentionally misrepresented the facts…

During the Crusades, members of Eastern European aristocracy, descended from the remnants of the *Khazars*, in addition to the ruling families of Armenia, who intermarried with the descendants of the Merovingians. The Merovingians originated from *Scythia*, where they were known as the Sicambrians.
Another branch of the Turks, the Bulgars, during the seventh century, came under domination of the Khazars. The *Khazars* forced the *Bulgars* to move to the upper Volga River region where the state of Volga Bulgaria was founded, while other Bulgars fled to the area that is now called Bulgaria.

The Merovingians eventually intermarried with the family of *Charlemagne*, and *Rabbi Makhir* (the father of *Guillaume de Gellone*). It is from this lineage that all the leading lines of European aristocracy descend.
Priset’s son, Barjik (King of the Khazars), was the father of Irene (Tzitzak). Irene married Constantine V “Copronymus” the Isaurian, a descendant of Antiochus I of Commagene, and became the father of *Leo the Khazar*, who became Byzantine Emperor in 775.
Leo the Khazar was the father of Charles Constantine, whose daughter was Constance of Arles and Vienna, who married *Boso of Provence*, the great-grandson of Bernard Plantevelue, who was the grandson of *Guillaume de Gellone*. Their son was William Taillefer, Count of Toulouse.

William of Gellone’s sister *Ida Redburga*, married *Egbert of Wessex* (supposedly a direct descendant of Odin). Egbert returned to England in 802, where he eventually became the first king of England. Their son, *Ethelwulf King of the English*, was the father of *Alfred “the Great” King of England*, the father of *Edward the Elder King of England*.
*Ida Redburga* was also the grandmother of *Thyra Dannebod Queen of Denmark*, the wife of the Viking King Gorm “the Old” of Denmark, and the mother of *Harald Bluetooth Blataand King of Denmark*. Harald’s son, *Sweyn I of Denmark*, invaded England, and became *King* of that country, after King Ethelred the Unready in 1013 fled to Normandy.
Hedwige, the sister of Otto the Great, married *Hugh the Great*, son of Robert I of France and *Beatrix of Vermandois*, a direct descendant of William of Gellone. Their descendants would form the *dynasty of Capetians*, from whom *all kings of France* until the Second Republic established in 1848 would descend.

For some time I’ve been looking for the reason for all of the lions in coat of arms of the elite.
The device on the shield of *Guillaume de Gellone* (William of Gellone, William of Orange) was *the Lion of Judah*: *http://web.archive.org/web/20190319235507/http://www.conspiracyschool.com/carolingian-empire*


*Rennes-le-Chateau*
The “… Holy Grail” book sort of starts in the tiny French village Rennes-le-Chateau, which in the wake of the Da Vinci code media hysteria was literally flooded with tourists (some 100,000 tourists a year).
_According to Baigent, the cure Berenger Sauniere, possibly found some secret information “treasure”, which made him wealthy (he spent huge amounts on the restoration of the village church and on collections…). This isn’t any great mystery, as Archduke Johann von Habsburg paid a substantial sum to Sauniere. But it isn’t known why Von Habsburg (and others?) paid large sums to this simple cure…
What is interesting about this lowly priest is that he was well connected, to artists like: Emma Calve, Stephane Mallarme, Maurice Maeterlinck, and Claude Debussy. The famous composer Debussy is interesting, because he is one of the reported Grand Masters of the “Priory of Sion”, which appears to be the most important topic in the Baigent book.

Near Rennes-le-Chateau are the ruins of the chateau of Blanchefort, ancestral home of Bertrand de Blanchefort, fourth Grand Master of the Knights Templar in the mid-twelfth century. Rennes-le-Chateau was on the ancient pilgrim route, from Northern Europe to Santiago de Compastela in Spain.

Sauniere was dismissed by the local Bishop, reportedly over spending so much money. He appealed to the Vatican, which exonerated and reinstated him. Then from 17-22 January 1917, Sauniere suddenly died of a stroke._

With the restoration of the village church of Saint Mary Magdalene, dating from the seventh or eighth century, Sauniere introduced some not very Christian ornaments…
See for example the Devil supporting the Holy Water Stoup.


See the *Skull and Crossbones* above the entrance to the churchyard.


There are also some symbols like the following in the church, which represents the “_Serpent Rouge_” (Red Snake).



The _Serpent Rouge_ is a poem of 13 verses: http://donbarone.selfip.net/Le_Serpent_Rouge.htm
On 17 January 1967, it was deposited into the French National Library. It was part of the Secret Dossier. The title page of the _Serpent Rouge_ lists 3 authors - Pierre Feugere, Louis Saint-Maxent and Gaston de Koker. On 6/7 March 1967 all 3 were found hanged.
The Secret Dossier also contains a genealogy of Merovingian kings and 2 ancient maps of France.


*Cathars - crusades*
While the Khazars are missing, the “… Holy Grail” book has interesting information on the *Cathars*. _Cathar “heretics” were reputed to possess something of fabulous and even sacred value which, according to a number of legends, was the Holy Grail. There is even a Cathar church and a “Cathar pope” who, until his death in 1978, lived in the village of Arques.

The history of the region is soaked in Cathar blood.
On 14 January 1208, one of the Papal Legates to the Languedoc, Pierre de Castelnau, was murdered. The crime was committed by anticlerical rebels, but was blamed by Rome on the Cathars. At once Pope Innocent III ordered a Crusade.
The Cathars had been persecuted in the previous century, but now the Church really mobilised her forces. This war, which lasted for nearly 40 years, is now known as the Albigensian Crusade.

The invading army swept through Beziers, the whole of the Languedoc, Perpignan, Narbonne, Carcassonne, and Toulouse. The victors left a trail of blood, death and carnage in their wake._

The previous from the “[I_]… Holy Grail_[/I]” book on the crusades against the *Cathars*, sounds similar to what I’ve read in the Nicholas de Vere book – but he called them dragon, grail families. I have found a good article from which the following information comes.

In the 11th and the 12th century, there were some sects, called by a variety of names, including - Manichaeans, Bulgars, Publicans, and Weavers. They called themselves Cathars.
In the second half of the 12th century, Cathars became strong in southern France, where they were patronised by the ruling counts and barons. The Popes undertook action to destroy the “heretics.
Pope Innocent III (1198-1216) eagerly took on the conversion of the Cathars. In 1198, he sent his legates to southern France with unlimited powers.

During the Crusade at the beginning of the 13th century in the southern of France, the *Cathars* were insultingly called Albingenses after a demented Albi.
In 1229, the Council of Toulouse established rules on tracking down and punishing the Cathars. In 1232, Pope Gregory IX established the Inquisition Court at the Dominican Order to punish the Cathars. In 1259, Pope Innocent IV authorised torture at the Inquisition Court
For twenty years the Crusaders desolated southern France, and cleared it of Cathars.

Cathars viewed the Pope as an Antichrist.
The *Cathars* distinguished between ordinary believers (Credentes) and a small inner circle of leaders initiated in secret knowledge, then known as _boni homines, Bonneshommes or “Goodmen”_, now generally referred to as the _Elect or Parfaits_.
This kind of thinking of the inner elite with “divine knowledge” is very similar to what’s described in the Nicholas de Vere book.

The Bulgars or *Scythians originated from what is now called Turkey*.
The Bulgars, Goths, Alans, the Huns, and all people of the Hunnic circle came from the Great Bulgaria in the N. Pontic. During the 2nd millennium they resettled across Europe, and occupied aristocratic positions.
Around 1012, the first Cathars in Europe were noted in the Limousin: http://s155239215.onlinehome.us/turk.../CatharsEn.htm


*Khazars – Scythia*
When reading the Nicolas de Vere book, I saw similarities between what he called “dragon” or “grail” families and “Khazars”. There are also similarities between the Khazars and Cathars.
From what I’ve read, between 900 and 1000, the Khazars “disappeared” to re-emerge in Europe as other "tribes", like Ashkenazi Jews and Cathars. Probably the Khazars also immigrated to other parts of the globe, like the Middle East from where they originated.

There were "*Black Khazars*" and "*White Khazars*". The "Black" or "Kara" Khazars constituted the lower caste, while the "White" or "Ak" Khazars were the noble or royal classes. This distinction between the “white” upper-class and “black” lower class, is still used in Turkey these days.

The Khazars subjugated the surrounding tribes, that sort of swallowed them up. The most difficulty they had with the Bulgars, who were "crushingly defeated" around 641. Many Bulgars migrated west to what is now called Bulgaria.
The Khazars, at one time in the second half of the eighth century occupied an immense land, *Khazaria*, of over a million square miles from western Hungary/Austria eastward to the Aural Sea, north to the Upper Volga, and in the south to the Caucasus Mountains between the Black and Caspian seas.


*Scythia* was a part of the Kingdom of the Khazars.


In 627, Roman Emperor Heraclius formed a military alliance with the Khazars to defeat the Persians.
Arabs in attempts to invade Europe were held back by the Khazars, in a war that lasted over a century.
After the final defeat of Islam's army in 730, a marriage between a Khazar princess and the heir to the Byzantine Roman Empire resulted in a son who ruled Byzantium as *Leo the Khazar*.

According to *Arthur Koestler* around the year 740, King Bulan of Khazaria “converted” to *Judaism* for political reasons. According to Koestler, these days more than 90% of the people that call themselves “Jew”, are *Ashkenazis*, who descend from the Khazars.
According to Hugo Freiherr, the Talmud explains that *Ashkenaz* is a country near the Black Sea between Ararat and the Caucasus (this was the region of the Khazar empire).
Yiddish is an amalgamation of several tongues, primarily Hebrew, and written with Hebrew characters, but with much mediaeval German and components of other languages like Slavonic. The German elements into Yiddish originate from the east of Germany: http://www.apfn.org/thewinds/library/khazars.html
The Khazarian kingdom was dissolved, after being attacked by the Vikings in their dragon-headed ships.



*Knights Templar*
_According to Guillaume de Tyre, writing a half century later, the Templars were established in 1118.
In 1128, Saint Bernard, abbot of Clairvaux and the chief spokesman for Christendom, declares the Templars to be the epitome and apotheosis of Christian values.
In 1146, the Templars adopted the red cross on their white costume, which looked like this.


The Templars were sworn to poverty, chastity and obedience. On admission to the Order, a man had to sign over all his possessions. The Temple also received abundant gifts.
The Order itself amassed huge amounts of wealth, including estates in France, England, Scotland, Flanders, Spain, Portugal, Italy, Austria, Germany, Hungary, and in the Middle East.
This sounds like a great strategy to keep the members of an order in complete obedience.

The Temple maintained a warm relation with the Cathars, especially in the Languedoc region. Many wealthy landowners, Cathars or sympathetic to the Cathars had donated land to the Order.
Around the time of the Albigensian Crusade many Cathars entered the Temple’s ranks. A high proportion of the Order’s high-ranking dignitaries were from Cathar families. In the Languedoc Temple officials were more often Cathar than Catholic.
Bertrand de Blanchefort, fourth Grand Master of the Order, was a Cathar.

The Templars in effect established banking. By lending vast sums to destitute monarchs they became the bankers for every throne in Europe and for certain Muslim potentates as well.
With their network throughout Europe and the Middle East, they also organised the safe transfer of money for merchant traders, at an interest. Money deposited in one city, could be withdrawn in another, by means of promissory notes inscribed in intricate codes.
The Templars worshipped Baphomet (the Devil). They have been accused of amongst others: denying Christ, trampling and spitting on the cross; gay sex; and the ritual sacrifice of children.

In 1312, the pope officially dissolved the Knights Templar. Some of them received the death penalty. Nevertheless, the Order did not cease to exist. Many German Templars entered the Hospitallers of Saint John and the Teutonic Order. In Spain, the Templars found a refuge in other orders. In Portugal, the Order simply renamed itself the Knights of Christ.
Freemasons of the period, called the Templars their own antecedents. These days some Masonic lodges have adopted the grade of “Templar”, as well as rituals from the original Order._


*Priory of Sion*
The Knights Templar is “real” historic information. I’m not sure about the “Priory of Sion” (Prieure de Sion)…
_Baigent writes that the Knights Templar were founded by the secret society the Order of Sion, as guardians of the Grail and the Grail family, or the Merovingian bloodline.
Although the Knights Templar was “dissolved” between 1307 and 1314, the Priory of Sion remained unscathed. This contradicts other comments in the “... Holy grail” book, that the Templars simply joined other secret orders, when the Temple was dissolved...
Only in 1962, the Priory of Sion first appeared in writing, in a work by Gerard de Sede.

Until 1188, the Ordre de Sion and the Order of the Temple shared the same Grand Master. In 1188 the Ordre de Sion was renamed to the present Prieure de Sion (and had a different Grand Master since).
The most interesting in the “... Holy grail” book about the Priory of Sion are its successive Grand Masters (Nautonniers), coming from the “Dossiers secrets”:




			
				Jean de Gisors 1188-1220;Marie de Saint-Clair 1220-66; Guillaume de Gisors 1266-1307;
			
		





Edouard de Bar 1307-36; Jeanne de Bar 1336-51; Jean de Saint-Clair 1351-66; Blanche d’Evreux 1366-98;
Nicolas Flamel 1398-1418; Rene d’Anjou 1418-80; Iolande de Bar 1480-83; Sandro Filipepi 1483-1510;
Leonard de Vinci 1510-19; Connetable de Bourbon 1519-27; Ferdinand de Gonzague 1527-75; Louis de Nevers 1575-95;
Robert Fludd 1595-1637; J. Valentin Andrea 1637-54; Robert Boyle 1654-91;
Isaac Newton 1691-1727; Charles Radclyffe 1727-46; Charles de Lorraine 1746-80; Maximilian de Lorraine 1780-1801;
Charles Nodier 1801-44; Victor Hugo 1844-85; Claude Debussy 1885-1918;
Jean Cocteau 1918


I’ve highlighted the most familiar names to me.

Charles Radclyffe was, from his mother’s side, a grandson of the next-to last Stuart monarch. He was a cousin of Bonnie Prince Charlie and George Lee, Earl of Lichfield (another illegitimate grandson of Charles II).
Francois’s brother, Charles de Lorraine, was the first European prince to publicise his Masonic affiliations. He was initiated in 1731 at the Hague._

There has been a Priory of Sion in the 20th century, but I don’t believe that this secret society was already established in the 12th century.
The list of names of Grand Masters doesn’t seem true, as some of them became Grand Master at a young age, in their early twenties.
It's also strange that according to the "_... Holy Grail_" book, when the Knights Templar was dissolved the members joined other societies, but not the Priory of Sion...
Even if the Priory of Sion really is an ancient secret society, I don’t think it’s that important. I’m looking for - THE secret society behind all of the (hundreds or thousands) secret societies. When I look at its list of Grand Masters, these are not the absolute elite.

I’ve found an interesting article of somebody who tries to debunk the Priory of Sion…
The Priory of Sion is supposedly an ancient society that grew out of L’Ordre de Sion (The Order of Sion), as founded in 1090 by Godefroy de Bouillon.
The official emblem of the Priory of Sion is partly based on the fleur-de-lis.

The Priory of Sion was the invention of Pierre Plantard, an ambitious Frenchman who cobbled the story together in 1956. Plantard claimed to be the Grand Master of the Priory of Sion, before recanting it all under oath. It’s hard to believe that Plantard would become its Grand Master, as compared to the impressive list of (other) Grand Masters.
Probably the Priory of Sion, is a 20th century creation which has artificially created documents to manipulate its history. Its symbolism is not ancient, but was copied from the Saint Sulpice church in Paris, France.

The date 17 January is supposedly an important date. Saint Sulpice, a seventh-century bishop of Bourges, France, died on 17 January 646. The son of the Merovinginian King Dagobert II, Sigisbert VI, visited Rennes-le-Château on 17 January 681; and the lost body of Dagobert II was supposedly rediscovered on 17 January 872. Bérenger Saunière is said to have been struck down on 17 January 1917 before dying five days later.
The Capricorn passage from _Le Serpent Rouge_ states: “_I haven’t told you in fact that this was a dream that I’d had this 17 JANUARY, feast day of Saint SULPICE_”.
Plantard, de Sède, and Lincoln (one of the writers of the “_… Holy Grail_” book), are all suspicious and work together. The culprit who manipulated the symbolism in Saint Sulpice must have been Philippe de Chérisey: http://andrewgough.co.uk/articles_sulpice/

The following stained glass from the Saint Sulpice church (SS) could either stand for the 2 patron saints of the church, Saint Peter and Saint Sulpice, or for the Prieure de Sion.



*Leonardo Da Vinci - Bloodsucker*
One of the most famous of the reported Grand Masters of the Prieure de Sion is Leonardo da Vinci, who drank human blood for medical purposes.
Noble quoted Leonardo da Vinci on the matter:



> We preserve our life with the death of others. In a dead thing insensate life remains which, when it is reunited with the stomachs of the living, regains sensitive and intellectual life.


It is ironic that we have been told in history falsification about cannibalism of barbaric savages.
In “civilized” European countries they, including the British elite, drank human blood, ate human flesh, made ointments from human fat, and manufactured drugs from powdered human skulls. Nearly every part of the human body was used for medical treatment: hair, brain, heart, skin, liver, urine, menstrual blood, placenta, earwax, saliva, and faeces.
Paracelsus wrote about the curative benefits of drinking warm human blood and advocated harvesting the corpses of executed criminals for medical purposes.

In 1483, King Louis XI struggled for life, and drank the blood of small children to get better.
In 1492, while Pope Innocent VIII lay semi-comatose on his death bed after an apoplectic stroke, his doctor bled three young Shepard boys for the pope to drink 
Dr. Jonathan Goddard, a distinguished Fellow of the Royal College of Physicians, developed a “miracle remedy” in the 1660s made from usnea and powdered skull fragments. He sold it for £6000 to King Charles II.
In 1743, the British physician Robert James noted the virtues of human fat as a painkiller, emollient, anti-paralytic, and against gout and contracted nerves. Also in the 1740s, John Keogh, a respected community physician, recommended pulverized human heart for dizziness, warm blood to alleviate sickness, and powdered mummy for the treatment of gangrenous wounds.

Charles II and Mary II weren’t the only cannibals among British aristocracy. Queen Elizabeth I treated her smallpox scars with an unguent made from human fat: http://www.cvltnation.com/mors-medic...vilized-world/


*Protocols of the elders of Sion*
_According to the “… Holy Grail” book, it was Sergei Nilus, who around 1903 Nilus presented the Protocols of the elders of Sion to the czar. Before doing so, he had doctored it, making it far more venomous and inflammatory than it initially was. Nilus then published a translation of the Protocols.
A copy of the Protocols was already in circulation in 1884._

According to the state media the _Protocols of the elders of Sion_ is an anti-Semitic forgery. The explanation of Baigent and co is bizarre, a real document that was tampered with by Nilus.
My most important reasons to believe that the “Protocols…” are genuine, is that they explain what has been going on since the French revolution at the end of the 18th century.
Furthermore it is not easy to write something like this . It’s sort of a despotic translation of Machiavelli.
Here is the _Protocols of the elders of Sion_: http://xroads.virginia.edu/~ma01/Kid.../protocols.pdf

It’s ironic that there are lots of tales of “knights” who have fought against the Islam.
The irony is that a lot of these knights, were apparently worshipping the Devil and insulting Jesus Christ in their rituals…

----------


## Raginfridus

> That is how they want it to look. Stealth is power.


Or maybe nobody's really in control at any level, and the best our authorities can manage is projecting power... Maybe the greatest trick the powers that be ever pulled, was convincing the world they had control.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Or maybe nobody's really in control at any level, and the best our authorities can manage is projecting power... Maybe the greatest trick the powers that be ever pulled, was convincing the world they had control.


They do fight among themselves and it can be chaotic during "interesting times", but they are more in control than anyone else.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Or maybe nobody's really in control at any level, and the best our authorities can manage is projecting power... Maybe the greatest trick the powers that be ever pulled, was convincing the world they had control.


This is closer to the truth than anything else in this thread.

----------


## Firestarter

Why is it so hard to find good information on the Order of the Dragon?
I found out that Bram Stoker’s Count Dracula is based on Vlad the Impaler, and that the British Royal family are direct descendants of Vlad. Vlad the Impaler was a member of the Order of the Dragon.
Then I have searched for information, and by far the “best” source for information I found on this topic is the Nicholas de Vere book. De Vere’s book is flawed, mainly because he was subjective.
One of the reasons I think this topic is very important is that I couldn’t find better information...

This post is about the _Order of the Garter_, an ancient society that these days is chaired by Queen Elizabeth II. See Queen Elizabeth in Garter Robes.


According to Nicholas de Vere...
The _Order of the Garter_ was founded by Edward III. Then in 1397 (other sources say 1408), the _Dragon Court_ was reinstated by King Sigismund of Luxembourg, both orders used the _ourobourus_ as their emblem. The _ourobourus_, the reptilian symbol of completeness is the _Sumaire_, the serpent that encircles and spirals to create an inhaling vortex.
See the engraving by Lucas Jennis of an _ourobourus_.


See the _Order of the Dragon_ symbol from the 15th century Jankovich Saddle, on display in Budapest, Hungary.


The _Most Noble Order of the Garter_ was founded by Edward III around 1348, according to the “independent” Wikipedia admission into which is currently ranked as the third most prestigious honour in the UK (inferior only to the Victoria Cross and George Cross).
Since the Order of the Garter is the UK's senior order, a member will wear its star above that of other orders. It is worn on the left breast. See the eight-pointed silver badge star, introduced by Charles I, in its centre is the cross of St George, surrounded by the blue Garter.


See Prince William, son of Crown Prince Charles with his blue Garter Riband and Star,


Henry V was King of England from 1413 until his death in 1422. In 1416, Sigismund, then King of Hungary and later Holy Roman Emperor, visited Henry to keep the peace between England and Hungary. Henry enrolled him in the _Order of the Garter__,_ and Sigismund inducted Henry into the _Order of the Dragon_.

Membership of the _Order of the Garter_ is limited to the Sovereign, the Prince of Wales and a maximum of 24 companion members, and supernumerary members. The monarch - _Sovereign of the Garter_ - grants membership, and the Prince of Wales is known as a _Royal Knight Companion of the Garter_.
Traditionally the European monarchs join the _Order_, but the Belgian Royal family is not so high in the hierarchy. Both Prince Albert II, and his successor King Philippe have never been admitted. For a time, both Princess Juliana and Princess Beatrix of the Netherlands were concurrent members of the _Order of the Garter_ as _Stranger Ladies of the Garter_.
The Sovereign may "degrade" members who have committed serious crimes, like treason.



> As King Arthur's Dragon Court originally consisted of 24 knights, there are currently 24 families representing the Rex Deus group and Dragon Court. These are supposedly descendants of Israel's 24 (priestly) Levite families.
> The Dragon Court exists to protect the descendants of the Vere family, out of which eventually the Antichrist will come.
> The Druidic Council of Elders is represented by the Dragon Court, which consists of 26 members (26 = 2*13) of royalty from Eurasian countries in the European Council of Princes. These 26 are 24 elders plus the Antichrist and False Prophet.


 At the founding of the _Order of the Garter_, 26 "poor knights" were appointed to the Order and its chapel. This number was not always maintained. After the knights objected to the term "poor", in the 19th century King William IV renamed them as _Military Knights of Windsor_.
The Chapel of the _Order_ is _St. George's Chapel_, Windsor, located in the Lower Ward of Windsor Castle, founded in 1475: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Order_of_the_Garter

See the coat of arms of Queen Elizabeth I (1558-1603) with the red and gold dragon on the right, 2 crowned lions. Notice the “blue belt” wrapped around the centre; the symbol for the Order of the Garter.

----------


## Raginfridus

I looked into DeVere, and he's an obvious fraud. Claims like the 'holocaust of elves', magic DNA... he's just a petty scam artist like Anton LaVey, so don't be taken in. There are all sorts of liars serving red herring to curious people out of sheer sport and contempt for the truth.

----------


## Firestarter

The son of Anton LaVey claimed he was castrated by his daddy. The founder of the Temple of Set, Michael Aquino who was involved in the ritual abuse of children in the “Franklin scandal”, started in LaVey’s cult...

It’s easy to label Nicholas de Vere as a fraud...
De Vere used a number of (strange) names to describe “dragons”, among them “elves”. If I understand correctly the “_elven Holocaust_” was another name for the crusade against the Cathars and the burning of witches. According to De Vere this started in the year 751, and was ended “_in England at least_” in 1736...
See the following quotes from De Vere’s book:



> Lastly we learn that from 751 AD *the true Dark Age* began in earnest and the *Elven Holocaust* was initiated and would run its course for another thousand years until, in *England* at least, the *witchcraft* *laws* were repealed in 1736. North of the border in *Scotland*, however, the persecution of witches in the 1700’s was at its fiercest until the end of the century.
> (…)
> One could not and cannot ’become’ a member of the gentry any more than one can ’become’, by initiation or otherwise, a ’witch’, a ’vampire’, a ’magus’, a ’dragon’, a ’fairy’ or an ’elf’.
> All these are names which described the ’*gentry*’ and the latter - *elf* - is a word which originates from _albi_ meaning a _white_ or ’*shining one*’. From _albi_ derives the French *Cathar* name *Albigensian* (Albi + Gens) meaning - ’*of the elven blood*’ - _et quid erat demonstrandum_.



I found an interesting, but overlong Wikipedia page on the Scythians. My main problem is that it’s filled with contradictions.
On the one hand Wikipedia claims that the Scythians were a large group of nomads that were blue- (or green-) eyed, fair-skinned and light-haired, originally from Iran.
On the other hand Wikipedia writes that the term Scythian, like Cimmerian, referred to a variety of groups from the Black Sea to southern Siberia and central Asia - a variety of peoples. In this version, Scythians were nomads that lived in the steppes of which the west was near the Black Sea and in the east went all the way to Mongolia, the north of China (2,500 miles from east to west and between 200 and 600 miles from north to south). This would explain why dragons are so important in Chinese culture.
This version might explain why De Vere would use a whole bunch of names to describe the “dragons”, which could refer to different types of people within the Scythians (dragons).
This would indicate that the area that I found as “Scythia” was only the west part of the area where the dragons (Scythians) lived.


The Scythians first appeared in the historical record in the 8th century BC; Heroditus reported 3 versions of the origins of the Scythians. Ancient Greek historians wrote about Scythians who lived north of the Black Sea and the Caucasus Mountains.
In the 7th century BC the Scythians with the Cimmerians frequently raided the Middle East.
Wikipedia dates the Scythians from about the 9th century until the 1st century BC, but doesn’t make clear what happened after that.
The classical Scythians may have disappeared by the 1st century BC, but Eastern Romans continued to speak of "Scythians" for Germanic tribes or mounted Eurasian nomadic barbarians.

There are results of aDNA calculators that confirm a link between the Iranic speaking people of South-Central Asia, the people of the northern regions of West Asia and Eastern Europeans.
The western Scythians were ruled by a wealthy class known as the Royal Scyths. The Scythians controlled a vast trade network connecting Greece, Persia, India and China.
Iron Age Scythians were a mix of Yamnaya people from the Russian Steppe and East Asian populations, similar to the Han and the Nganasan (from northern Siberia).
The Scythians used cannabis to induce trance and divination.

From large burial mounds (up to 20 metres high) we have learned about Scythian life and art. Scythian tombs reveal traces of Greek, Chinese, and Indian craftsmanship. These burial mounds were named kurhán or kurgán, from the Turkic word for "castle” (which indicates a Turkish origin…).
In 1968, the Tillia Tepe was uncovered in northern Afghanistan. This included the following gold head wear, with dragons (dated around the 1st century BC).


The greater part of the west Scythians are called Daae, but those who are situated more to the east are named Massagetae and Sacae.
The Scythians were warriors (instead of farmers). They "_fought to live and lived to fight, and drank the blood of their enemies and used the scalps as napkins_”: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scythians
See the knive sheath with swastikas…


Here’s a PDF on the study of ancient nomadic cultures in Eurasia (2002): http://www.geochronometria.pl/pdf/geo_21/geo21_17.pdf



> This research is focused on the chronological investigations of ancient nomads belonging to the Scythian cultures which occupied the steppe and forest-steppe zones of Eurasia during the 9th-3rd centuries BC.
> (…)
> The tribes are traditionally connected with the Scythian cultures which have different names in different regions of Eurasia: the Scythians in Europe, the Suoromathian in the Lower Volga River Basin and Southern Ural regions, the Tasmola in the Transural regions and the different mosaic cultures in Altai, Southern Ural and Central Asia.
> (…)
> The Lower Volga nomads have close relations with European Scythians to the West. They also have many similarities with the nomads of the Aral Sea region, Kazakhstan and Southern Siberia to the East. Now we present the first 14C dates for the monuments in these regions (Table 1).
> (…)
> Since the 9th-8th centuries BC the Scythian cultures began to appear on the wide territory of the steppe and forest-steppe zones of Eurasia. Now there are some monuments, which, according to the radiocarbon dates, can be demonstrated to be synchronous to the Arzhan royal barrow. The ages of monuments located in the Lower Volga River basin, the Urals and Transurals regions are more synchronous to the Pazyryk group barrows.


 
The Wikipedia page on the Scythians also references an article that seems to confirm that Ashkenazi “Jews” originate from Turkey, and are descendants from the Scythians.
According to geneticist Eran Elhaik, the word Ashkenaz comes from the ancient Assyrian and Babylonian name for the Scythians - Ashguza. He places the original homeland of the Ashkenazi Jews in north-east Turkey and a region to the north of the Black sea.
The genetic modelling  was based on DNA from 367 Jews of northern and eastern European origin  and over 600 non-Jewish people mainly from Europe and western Asia.

Three still-surviving Turkish villages – Iskenaz, Eskenaz and Ashanaz – were part of the original Ashkenazic homeland.
 Over 90% of the ancestors of Ashkenazi Jews are Greeks, Iranians and others who colonised what is now northern Turkey more than 2000 years ago and were converted to Judaism. Around the first few centuries AD, the Persian Empire was home to the world’s largest Jewish communities.

From the 690s AD onwards, because of anti-Jewish persecution by the Christian Byzantine Empire, large numbers of Jews fled across the Black Sea to a more friendly state – the Turkic-ruled Khazar Empire with its large Slav and other populations.
When the Khazar Empire declined in or around the 11th century, some of the Jewish population migrated west into Central Europe: http://www.independent.co.uk/news/sc...-a6992076.html

In the Tenach (Old Testament) and the New Testament, Scythians are mentioned 3 times.

2 Maccabees 4:47



> Insomuch that he discharged Menelaus from the accusations, who notwithstanding was cause of all the mischief: and those poor men, who, if they had told their cause, yea, before the Scythians, should have been judged innocent, them he condemned to death.


3 Maccabees 7:5



> These friends also drove them along in chains, treating them harshly as slaves, or rather, as traitors. Without any investigation or trial they attempted to destroy them, displaying a cruelty more savage than the barbarians from Scythia.


Colossians 3:11



> Where there is neither Greek nor Jew, circumcision nor uncircumcision, Barbarian, Scythian, bond nor free: but Christ is all, and in all.

----------


## Firestarter

Ive found an article with 10 interesting facts about Scythians.
Scythians wore tattoos as a sign of their nobility. These days its very hip to get a cool tattoo (in imitation of the Dragons?).
A strange tale is that when the Scythian warriors faced an army of Amazon women, they defeated them not by fighting, but by seducing them (with their irresistible charm?): http://listverse.com/2010/01/05/top-...the-scythians/


The Greek historian Herodotus (480 - 430 BC) is one of the earliest written sources on the Scythians: https://www.metmuseum.org/pubs/bulle...f.bannered.pdf



> 64. In what concerns war, their customs are the following. The Scythian soldier drinks the blood of the first man he overthrows in battle. Whatever number he slays, he cuts off all their heads, and carries them to the king; he forfeits all claim if he does not produce a head. In order to strip the skull of its covering, he makes a cut round the head above the ears, and, laying hold of the scalp, shakes the skull out; then with the rib of an ox he scrapes the scalp clean of flesh, and softening it by rubbing between the hands, uses it thenceforth as a napkin. The Scyth is proud of these scalps, and hangs them from his bridle-rein; the greater the number of such napkins that a man can show, the more highly is he esteemed among them. Many make themselves cloaks, like the sheepskins of our peasants, by sewing a quantity of these scalps together. Others flay the right arms of their dead enemies, and make of the skin, which is stripped off with the nails hanging to it, a covering for their quivers. Now the skin of a man is thick and glossy, and would in whiteness surpass almost all other hides. Some even flay the entire body of their enemy, and, stretching it upon a frame, carry it about with them wherever they ride. Such are the Scythian customs with respect to scalps and skins.
> 65. The skulls of their enemies, not indeed of all, but of those whom they most detest, they treat as follows. Having sawn off the portion below the eyebrows, and cleaned out the inside, they cover the outside with leather. When a man is poor, this is all that he does; but if he is rich, he also lines the inside with gold: in either case the skull is used as a drinking cup. They do the same with the skulls of their own kith and kin if they have been at feud with them, and have vanquished them in the presence of the king. When strangers whom they deem of any account come to visit them, these skulls are handed round, and the host tells how that these were his relations who made war upon him, and how that he got the better of them; all this being looked upon as proof of bravery.
> ()
> 70. Oaths among the Scyths are accompanied with the following ceremonies: a large earthen bowl is filled with wine, and the parties to the oath, wounding themselves slightly with a knife or an awl, drop some of their blood into the wine; then they plunge into the mixture a scimitar, some arrows, a battle-axe, and a javelin, all the while repeating prayers; lastly the two contracting parties drink each a draught from the bowl, as do also the chief men among their followers.
> ()
> 106. The manners of the Man-eaters are more savage than those of any other race. They neither observe justice, nor are governed by any laws. They are nomads, and their dress is Scythian; but the language which they speak is peculiar to themselves. Unlike any other nation in these parts, they are cannibals.


 
In the St. George chapel, home to the Order of the Garter, the sword, helm, crest, crown, heraldic banner and coat of arms for each member is displayed.
See the crest of a green snake (dragon) of the Duke of Devonshire (Andrew Cavendish).


On the roof of St. George chapel, 76 statues representing the 14 heraldic  Queens beasts are shown, including the lion and dragon.
Also in Hampton Court Palace, the Royal beasts are shown, see the Red dragon of Wales.



In Oxford (home of the legendary University), there is a Dragon School: https://www.dragonschool.org/the-school/welcome.html

----------


## Firestarter

Ive found 2 good (mythological) stories on dragons on the Gnosticwarrior.com site  Cadmus and Warmians.

*Cadmus*
Cadmus consulted an oracle in Delphi, which ordered him to give up his quest and follow a special cow, with a half moon on her flank, and build a town on the spot where she would lie down exhausted.
At the moment that Cadmus intended to sacrifice the cow to Athena, some of his companions were slain by the spring's guardian water-dragon at the nearby Ismenian spring. Cadmus in turn killed the dragon.
Athena then told him to sow the dragons teeth in the ground, from which sprang a race of fierce armed men, called the _Spartoi_ (sown). Cadmus threw stone among them, which caused them to fight one another. When only 5 of them were still alive Cadmus told them to stop fighting. These 5 assisted him to build the Cadmeia or citadel of Thebes, and became the founders of the noblest families of that city.
See Cadmus and the dragon, on an amphora from Euboea at the Louvre (ca.  56050 BC).


Cadmus was deeply troubled over killing the sacred dragon, and one day remarked that if the gods were so enamoured of the life of a serpent, he might as well wish that life for himself. Immediately he began to grow scales and change in form. His wife, Harmonia, thereupon begged the gods to share her husband's fate, which they granted.
In another version of this story, the bodies of Cadmus and his wife were changed after their deaths. In Euripides _The Bacchae_, Cadmus is given a prophecy by Dionysus that both he and his wife will be turned into snakes for a period before eventually being brought to live among the blest: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cadmus


*Warmians*
In Old Prussia (these days called Poland) in the 14th century, there was a mythical dragon king named Warmo who ruled over the Warmians (or Warmi) that lived in Warmia. Warmians translates worm people, a big worm looks like a snake, so one could translate Warmians with serpents or dragons.
According to legend, there once live a dragon there that devoured women, children and animals. Many knights died trying to defeat the dragon, until one knight finally succeeded.
The Warmian tribe was conquered by the Catholic crusaders of _The Order of Brothers of the German House of Saint Mary_ in Jerusalem. These were Teutonic knights under the command of the Pope, who converted the Warmians to Christianity: https://gnosticwarrior.com/the-drago...d-prussia.html

Orneta (in German: _Wormditt_) was the small town in northern Poland, in the Warmian Masurian Voivodeship where, according to legend, lived the dragon that devoured animals, women and children.
Wormditt, was first mentioned in 1308: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orneta

Orneta's coat of arms depicts the _worm_ (English: worm or dragon). The oldest image of Orneta's crest is from the sealing wax on a document from 1388.
It represents the dragon biting its own tail.

----------


## Firestarter

> De Vere wrote a book about the Order of the dragon: _From Transylvania to Tunbridge Wells – The dragon legacy_. It shows beyond any doubt that this is still an active society: http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/dr...goncourt02.htm


 The Order of the dragon appears to be some Order for people enjoying themselves dressing up, and endulging themselves in Satanic rituals...
I’ve found a longer version of De Vere’s book (13.4 MB); Nicholas de Vere – _The Dragon legacy_ (2004): http://sirius-star.ro/wp-content/upl...as-de-Vere.pdf

I couldn’t motivate myself to really read this book (although I have ordered the book, in paper form), as I had already read the earlier, shorter draft of his book. It’s not a “text” document, but images of the pages, which makes reading less easy (in my opinion) and certainly makes it more time-consuming to summarise.
There isn’t a single reference in the whole book...

One of the interesting (bizarre) claims by Nicholas de Vere, for example on pages 224-227 and 365-368, is that the tale of Robin Hood was based on the real “_Robin Hood or Robert Hod_”; in “_Hinduism he is also the Lord of the Forest as Vishnu_”?!?
When I read this at first, I thought that this is ridiculous, but after further deliberation I think this isn’t as farfetched as it looks. If I understand correctly, Nicholas de Vere even claimed to descend from Robin Hood...

There aren’t many pictures in the De Vere book.
On pages 126-129 are some pictures with an explanation on amongst others the swastika, hexagram and Skull & Bones symbols.
According to De Vere, the hexagram (Star of David) is really another form of the swastika. While the hexagram also represents Skull & Bones (“male” Skull, and “female” Bones).



The word swastika comes from the Sanskrit word svastika. It wasn’t only a symbol in Hinduism, India but was also used in other parts of the world.


Here’s an early image of the ouroboros, from the 11 century BC, Egypt.

----------


## Firestarter

I think that I’ve finally found the bottom line of what these “illuminati bloodlines” are about...

Three bloodlines are the most important: _Merovingian, Carolingian_, and _Davidic of the tribe of Judah_ (Plantagenet is another bloodline that could be worth investigating).
These 3 bloodlines all descend from the Khazars, Scythians, Ashkenazis. Only the _Davidians_, who claim to descend from King David from the Tenach (Old Testament), say they’re Jews. That they descend from David is just as preposterous as the Merovingian claim to descend from Jesus Christ (according to the New Testament, Jesus Christ belonged to the tribe of Judah). The lion is the heraldic symbol of the Davidic bloodline. The Rockefellers claim to descend from David...
There is also a line to the Armenians. Through the _Armenian Jews_ the double-headed eagle of the Mamikonians became the heraldic symbol of the Khazars.

Meroveus is the founding father of the _Merovingian bloodline_.
In 754, Pope Zachary's successor, Pope Stephen II, crowned Pepin the Short (Pepin III) in the place of Childeric III. The _Merovingians_ weren´t on good terms with the Vatican...
Carolus (a.k.a. Charles or Karl) Martel (686 - 741) founded the _Carolingian Empire_, named after him.

For the short explanation of what this means, see the following picture.
In this picture Rabbi Makhir of the Davidic bloodline, is called Theuderic IV, who married the daughter of King Charles Martel, Princess Alda, a.k.a. Aldana, a.k.a. Aida, a.k.a. Aude of Toulouse.
Makhir and Alda (715-804) were the parents of Guillaume de Toulouse de Gellone (a.k.a. William of Orange) and Ida Redburga, who married Egbert of Wessex, later King of England (not in this picture). All the leading European aristocratic families are _Carolingians_. There were some marriages with the _Merovingians_.


Nicholas de Vere called the elite of the Scythians: dragons, vampires, witches, and the grail bloodline (which according to De Vere mean the same)...
The _Merovingians_ were originally known as the _Sicambrians_. It is believed that the _Merovingians_ descended from the Tribe of Benjamin, who had entered Greece as Cadmus and Danaaus (Tribe of Dan).
According to Eldad ha-Dani, a Jewish traveller of the ninth century, and also the Cochin Scroll, the Khazars were remnants of Simeon and Manasseh. According to a letter of King Joseph, the Khazars descend from the Tribe of Simeon, who had been assimilated into the Edomites.
In the following picture, the red arrows show the Scythians’ migration to Europe from 721 BC. I doubt the green arrows, as I think that the Scythians were really Turks...


The Kingdom of the Franks is where the _Carolingian bloodline_ originated (although one could say that they had parents...). At one time this consisted of what is now called France, Belgium, Netherlands, Luxembourg, Germany, Denmark, Switzerland, Austria, half of Italy, and a small part of North Spain.


Rabbi Makhir (720-803), a.k.a. Theuderic IV, a.k.a. Natronai al-Makir Judiarch of Narbonne, a.k.a. Makhir of the Caliph, was a “Jewish” _Exilarch_ from Baghdad (maybe he was an Ashkenazi “Turk”), who brought with him the teachings of the Kaballah*.* Makhir came to France probably at the request of Charles Martel, who named him King of the Jews...
Rabbi Makhir ruled over an area called Septimania (a.k.a. Languedoc), in the South of France, his descendants and followers, were known as _Cathars_...
Dagobert's son, Sigisbert, was an ancestor of Guillaume de Gellone (755-812). De Gellone followed his father Makhir as the ruler of Septimania. He was followed by Godfroi de Bouillon, who captured Jerusalem during the Crusades.
Charlemagne, grandson of Martel, together with the husband of Alda, Rabbi Makhir, founded the Holy Roman Empire (founded by “Jews”...).
https://herebedragons.weebly.com/davidic.html
https://herebedragons.weebly.com/mer...n-origins.html (archived here: http://archive.is/G69W9)

----------


## osan

> The current day Rothschild coat of arms shows the black phoenix twice, twice the 5 arrows, a white unicorn, gold lion, red beast, a pentagram, and the motto _Concordia, Integritas, Industria_.


It is interesting to note the forward-facing helms, indicating royalty.  This is no happenstance occurrence.

For example, one of my two inherited arms (grandma and grandpa were count and countess) has such a helm, but cocked to one side, indicating that the family is high nobility but not royal-high.  Back in the day, to incorporate such an element without authority would be to make a claim to which one is not entitled, which would likely result in forfeit of whatever titles one might otherwise hold.  So far as I am aware, no noble would have dared such a thing.

So then either the Rothschilds are just putting on airs with window dressing in an age where such titles and heir symbols mean nothing, legally and lawfully speaking, or the message is clear and unmistakable and the bearer of something of real force and power.  I somehow doubt the former case carries the real weight.  People in such positions have no need for auto-stroking of their egos.  Indeed, if they are nominally intelligent and smart, they shun the attention because they know exactly who they are.

----------


## Firestarter

Most people don't even realise that all of the symbols in these heraldic signs, mean something...




> There is also a line to the Armenians. Through the _Armenian Jews_ the double-headed eagle of the Mamikonians became the heraldic symbol of the Khazars.


 The “independent” Wikipedia for some reason doesn’t have information about the Double-headed eagle being a heraldic symbol for Armenian Jews, which was adopted by the Khazar elite: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Double-headed_eagle

But Wikipedia (in 2009) did have some interesting information on Double-headed eagles. Not only in connection to Armenian Jews, but also Masonry… 


> Double-headed eagles have been present in imagery for many centuries. The two-headed eagle can be found in archaeological remains of the Hittite civilization dating from a period that ranges from the 20th century BC to the 13th century BC.
> 
> Cylindric seals discovered in Bogazkoy, an old Hittite capital in modern-day Turkey, represent clearly a two-headed eagle with spread wings. The aesthetics of this symmetrical position explains in part the birth of this religious figure. It probably dates from the 18th century BC, and was used in a tradesman background. It can also be seen in the same region in two monumental settings: in Alacahöyük around 1400 BC and in Yazilikaya before 1250 BC. Here the context looks different and totally religious: the eagle becomes a divinity symbol. The two-headed eagle slowly disappears during the last Hittite period, from the 9th century BC to the 7th century BC, and totally disappears after the end of the empire.
> 
> The double-headed eagle was also in use by the Arsacid Dynasty of Armenia and the Mamikonian family[1] in the 3rd to 9th centuries.
> (…)
> 
> The Double-Headed Eagle of Lagash is used as emblem by the Scottish Rite of Freemasonry[4].


 https://web.archive.org/web/20090213184612/https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Double-headed_eagle


Ancient Armenians worshipped the Snake (Lord) Hay.
Snakes were on doors, pillars and furniture. Women wore ornaments in the form of a snake.
Odz – in Armenian snake – appears in geographical names like Odzun, Odzaberd (snake fortress), Odzi get (Snake river) and Odzi Kaghak (Snake town): https://narinnamkn.wordpress.com/201...the-armenians/
(archived here: http://archive.is/bJg1y)



The Tribe of Dan was a seafaring tribe and one of the 12 (or 13) tribes of Israel. Their banner displayed the symbol of a serpent. See Dan tribe's plate on the Heichal Shlomo’s door in Jerusalem.


The Tribe of Dan is NOT the same as the Tuatha de Danann.
Dan and Naphtali, 2 patriarchs of the 12 Tribes of Israel, were the sons of Jacob by the handmaiden Bilhah.
Tuatha de Danann translates the people of the goddess Danu and they supposedly descended from Nemed, whose father was Agnoman king of Scythia.
Danaus was the son of the Egyptian king Belus (a.k.a. Bela) and the cousin of Cadmus and Phoenix. According to legend, Cadmus travelled from Egypt to first Phoenicia and then to Greece where he slayed the Ares dragon and founded Thebes. Phoenicia was named after his brother Phoenix: http://redqueenwhitequeen.com/articl...of%20Dan.shtml
(archived here: http://archive.is/WdPEM)

----------


## Ender

> Most people don't even realise that all of the symbols in these heraldic signs, mean something...
> 
>  The “independent” Wikipedia for some reason doesn’t have information about the Double-headed eagle being a heraldic symbol for Armenian Jews, which was adopted by the Khazar elite: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Double-headed_eagle
> 
> But Wikipedia (in 2009) did have some interesting information on Double-headed eagles. Not only in connection to Armenian Jews, but also Masonry…  https://web.archive.org/web/20090213184612/https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Double-headed_eagle
> 
> 
> Ancient Armenians worshipped the Snake (Lord) Hay.
> Snakes were on doors, pillars and furniture. Women wore ornaments in the form of a snake.
> ...


The snake is actually the symbol of Jesus but has been greatly misunderstood because of the garden story. The reason Eve was fooled by Satan, in the first place, was because of this.

The staff, that Moses held high for healing, was a snake. Most indigenous people understood much more about the symbolism of the sacred snake than in today's world.

----------


## Firestarter

According to the New Testament Jesus Christ was of the Tribe of Judah.
The Merovingians even claim to descend from Jesus, who supposedly married Mary Magdelene, went to the South of France, and had children...




> The snake is actually the symbol of Jesus but has been greatly misunderstood because of the garden story. The reason Eve was fooled by Satan, in the first place, was because of this.


 If you have a source that confirms that the serpent was a symbol associated with Jesus, can you post it?

----------


## Firestarter

I’ve been searching for more information on the ancestry of Guillaume de Gellone and his father…
According to the state media, Theoderic IV (father of De Gellone) is NOT the same as Rabbi Makhir.

The strange thing is that Wikipedia doesn’t list any parents for Theoderic IV: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thierry_IV
On the other hand it is common belief that the son of Theoderic IV, Saint Guillaume de Gellone, is a legendary “hero” figure...
How could a simple Theoderic IV, without “Royal blood”, marry the daughter of the legendary King Carolus “Charles” Martel?

On the other hand, Wikipedia lists a relatively large amount of information on the Jewish Exilarch Rabbi Makhir that came to France at the request of Carolus Martel.
Both Makhir of Narbonne and Theoderic IV were reportedly born in the year 720, and according to the “independent” Wikipedia both married a daughter of Carolus Martel: Makhir-Alda; Theoderic-Auda.
While there is no ancestry for Theoderic IV, there are no children listed for Makhir-Alda…

Abraham ibn Daud wrote in about 1161, about King Charles’ (Carolus Martel) request to send a descendant from the House of David: 


> Then King Charles sent to the King of Baghdad [Caliph] requesting that he dispatch one of his Jews of the _seed_ of royalty of the House of David. He hearkened and sent him one from there, a magnate and sage, Rabbi Makhir by name. And [Charles] settled him in Narbonne, the capital city, and planted him there, and gave him a great possession there at the time he captured it from the Ishmaelites [Arabs].
> And he [Makhir] took to wife a woman from among the magnates of the town; *...* and the King made him a nobleman and designed, out of love for [Makhir], good statutes for the benefit of all the Jews dwelling in the city, as is written and sealed in a Latin charter; and the seal of the King therein [bears] his name Carolus; and it is in their possession at the present time.
> The Prince Makhir became chieftain there. He and his descendants were close [inter-related] with the King and all his descendants.


The Makhir family enjoyed many privileges for centuries and its members bore the title of _nasi_ (prince).  Makhir reportedly founded a Talmudic school.
The most named evidence that Makhir of Narbonne and Theoderic IV are one and the same, is Arthur J. Zuckerman, who in 1972 published a book-length study “_A Jewish Princedom in Feudal France_”, in which he made a strong case that Makhir was Natronai ben Habibi and identical with  Theoderic IV.
I haven’t been able to find this book for free on the internet (or Zuckerman’s earlier 1965 paper), but this viewpoint is apparently too controversial to be shared by the state media (as far as I can tell Makhir and Theoderic IV are one and the same...): https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Makhir_of_Narbonne


King Felipe VI claims to descend from King David and the rightful “King of Jerusalem”.
Here’s the coat of arms of King Felipe VI, notice the red and gold, the red crowned lion at the top right, the crown with the cross on top, and the hanging sheep (Golden fleece) at the bottom…


Ironically the Lion of Judah, with the red, gold and green has also been adopted by Rastafari (Haile Selassie)…

Here’s the heraldic emblem (lion) of the Tribe of Judah.


The arrow (or arrows), that’s favoured by Rothschild, is the (secondary) heraldic symbol for the Tribe of Manasseh (Joseph’s son).


*EDIT - For some reason I can’t reach the Thetencommandmentsministry.us site anymore (including the images). The heraldic emblems of the 12 tribes of Israel were for some reason deleted from the “reputable” Web.archive.org…*
More information on the heraldic signs of the 12 Tribes of Israel: http://thetencommandmentsministry.us/ministry/emblems/

On the following link are migrations of the Tribes of Israel. It is claimed here that they originated from Egypt, and during the Exodus, ca. 1468 BC, migrated to Israel, Turkey, Greece, Spain and Ireland: http://thetencommandmentsministry.us...rations-israel
(http://archive.is/TK2D4)




I’ve also found out that “Messiah” originally comes from the Hebrew _mashiach_ which refers to the future King. The Messiah is often referred to as “King Messiah” or _melekh mashiach_ in Hebrew…

----------


## Firestarter

It appears that the Khazars-Scythians chose the name Ashkenazi Jew to illustrate that they descend from Ashkenaz, great-grandson of Noah from the Tenach (Old Testament). See Genesis 10:1-3: 


> 1. Now these are the generations of the sons of Noah, Shem, Ham, and Japheth: and unto them were sons born after the flood.
> 2. The sons of Japheth; Gomer, and Magog, and Madai, and Javan, and Tubal, and Meshech, and Tiras.
> 3. And the sons of Gomer; Ashkenaz, and Riphath, and Togarmah.


I have no reason at all to believe that the “Ashkenazi Jews” descend from Ashkenaz though. I can’t rule out that part of the Scythians were/are of the Jewish descent, but as far as I can tell they descend from Turkey.
I won’t go further into that, as I’m only interested in the elite of the Scythians (Khazars) - the Dragon, Grail families, vampires…





> I looked into DeVere, and he's an obvious fraud. Claims like the 'holocaust of elves', magic DNA... he's just a petty scam artist like Anton LaVey, so don't be taken in.


 Nicholas de Vere has never gotten much credit for being a whistleblower.
De Vere has explained that the _Order of the Garter_ (of the British Royal family) is effectively (also) an “_Order of the Dragon_”. See the following quote from his book. 


> The Garter or Gartier, was a small, buckled belt worn by women around the top of the left thigh or just below the left knee on men. Apart from being a menstrual badge and a semantic symbol of the womb and the Grail, it was also a representation of the serpent eating its own tail. The Garter therefore was the alchemical symbol of the Orobourus, the serpent who, in consuming itself, has become a Dragon, a vampire. Here we will remember the opening prose at the beginning of this collection of essays.
> 
> The Garter was the ’witches belt’, the Devil’s badge and a dynastic emblem of the fairy race that descended from Lilith and Cain, who were the enemies of the Church and Mankind, according to the church, if not according to the fairies themselves.
> The subsequent founding of the Order of the Garter by Edward III, to be followed in 1397 by the re-emergence of a Dragon Court in another related Angevin line under King Sigismund of Luxembourg, made both orders Garter and Dragon institutions using the orobourus as their emblems.
> (…)
> 
> The Garter as the alchemical orobourus is still an emblematic component of the old Angevin Imperial and Royal Dragon Court today, under the Grand Mastership of its Vere head, a senior heir of the senior Houses of Anjou and Lorraine who is himself a gartered knight of the Orcadian Clan Donnachaid, which demonstrates the ubiquity of the Garter symbol amongst the ancient families. The Garter denoted rank in later witchcraft which, as we have seen, originated as Druidism.
> The Orobourus, the reptilian symbol of completeness is the Sumaire, the serpent that encircles and spirals to create an inhaling vortex, a black hole that draws all energy and life into it.


 
I’ve investigated the _ouroboros_, the snake eating its tail. The snake represents the serpent or the dragon.
There are even Garter snakes: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garter_snake

Here’s Queen Victoria’s _ouroboros_ engagement ring.



The _ouroboros_ was displayed in a variety of different cultures, going back as far as the ancient Egyptians.
Possibly the oldest known depiction of an _ouroboros_, is from the Heroub, from the 21st dynasty in Egypt, 11th Century BC.
Note the 2 lions, with 2 snakes (or are that their tales?) and the eye…



In his 19th-century book _Transendential Magic_, Eliphas Levi illustrated: “_The great Symbol of Solomon. The Double Triangle of Solomon, represented by the two Ancients of the Kabalah; the Macroprosopus and the Microprosopus; the God of Light and the God of Reflections; of mercy and vengeance; the white Jehovah and the black Jehovah._”

https://www.thoughtco.com/ouroboros-4123019


The word _ouroboros_ is Greek – tail-eater – ouro (tail) boros (eating). Possibly before the Egyptians it was already used in Babylon or Sumer.
Greece, China, India, Japan, the Middle East, Romans, and Native Americans have all made drawings that represented this symbol. Freemasons, and Theosophical societies often reference it as well.
The double _ouroboros_ is a symbol for infinity, when flipped vertically.

The following symbol is used in alchemy; a hexagram (Seal of Solomon) and double-headed _ouroboros_ (both wear crowns). The symbols on the star represent the astrological portion of the symbol, Jupiter (tin), Venus (copper), the Moon (silver), the Sun (gold), Mars (iron) and Saturn (lead), with Mercury (!) at the centre.


Mercury, Mercurius (quicksilver) is a serpent or dragon in alchemy – _serpens mercurialis_.
Inside the hexagram: animalia (animal), vegetabilia (vegetable) and mineralia (mineral); mare (sea), terra (land), Ros Pluvia (dew rain).

The following picture shows the sun and moon in opposite positions, which symbolises how the world has been purposefully shifted by man.
The man holds 2 _Caduceuses of Hermes_ in his hands. The spiral effect indicates an expansion of knowledge, and the undulating dance of cosmic forces. The double snakes of the _caduceus_ also represent duality and the unification of polar opposites. _Caduceus_ means “herald’s staff of office” in Greek, and the centre rod was a symbol of Hermes who was the messenger of the Elohiym.
The wings symbolize ascension, and higher awareness.


What’s also interesting (although maybe not in the context of this thread) is that the tarot consists of 22 cards, and 22 is the number of paths in the Kabbalah Tree of Life. There are also 22 letters in the Hebrew alphabet: http://in5d.com/all-about-as-above-s...w-illustrated/
 (archived here: http://archive.is/5OVAb)


The Aztec _Pyramid of the Feathered Serpent_ 700-900 AD features a seven-segmented _ouroboros_.



The _Order of the Dragon of Annam_ was founded in 1886 in Indochina (Vietnam) and dissolved at the end of WW II (1945). See decoration for the class "_Grand officer_": https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Order_...ragon_of_Annam

----------


## Firestarter

> De Vere recommends the book “The First and Last Freedom” by Jiddu Krishnamurti for anybody that wants to explore the “transcendent concept“ of the Dragons.


In 1902, Rudolf Steiner became General Secretary of the German-Austrian division of the _Theosophical Society_. In 1909 he "discovered" Jiddu Krishnamurti, an adolescent Indian boy, who he proclaimed as the most suitable candidate for “_World Teacher_”.

The Ouroboros, Swastika, hexagram and crown are featured in the seal of the Theosophical Society.


The _Theosophical Society_ was founded in New York in 1875 by Helena Blavatsky, Colonel Henry Steel Olcott and William Quan Judge to advance “Theosophy”.
Blavatsky explained one of the main goals of the _Theosophical Society_ as to guide humanity towards its ultimate, immutable evolutionary objective: the attainment of perfection and the conscious, willing participation in the evolutionary process…
 That’s probably quite similar to the ultimate sadistic Utopia as described in 1984 and _Brave New World_: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theosophical_Society


The cult of the snake god _Glykon_ was introduced in the mid-second century AD by the Greek prophet _Alexander of Abonutichus_. The cult probably originated in Macedonia, where similar snake cults were already known in the fourth century BC.
See the statuette of _Glykon_, with a human head, ca. 150 AD – 300 AD.


The cult of _Glykon_ remained alive in the entire area between the Danube and Euphrates until at least a century after the death of the prophet in ca. 170.
There is possibly a link to the cult of _Sarapis_, who worshipped a similar serpent: http://www.livius.org/articles/religion/glykon/


The Greek Medusa had “hair” of snakes.



Krishna, one of the most important “humans” in Hinduism, was often portrayed dancing on the _Kaliya_ serpent.


See the altar at the main temple in Belur Karnataka, India with the snakes for _Jory Goddess_.



See the painting of Queen Elizabeth I, with the serpent on her left arm.
“_NON SINE SOLE IRIS_” can be translated as “_Not nothing without the sun_” this is no longer worshipping the sun, but claiming to be God…

----------


## Firestarter

I finally found a better book on the elite Dragon, grail bloodline than the writings of Nicholas de Vere.

David Livingstone  _Terrorism and the illuminati; a three thousand year history_ (2007): http://www.lovethetruth.com/books/te...illuminati.pdf

Livingstone tries to explain the War on terror (in 2007) with a 3000 year history lesson. This was obviously too ambitious (in 283 pages), but the book contains lots of good information (with a long reference list).
In the context of this thread the first part of the book is the most relevant. In this post in short Ill present information from the book, on: 1) The Mithraic bloodline; 2) The Luciferian religion; 3) Secret societies.


*Mithraic bloodline  Mithraism*
According to Livingstone the most important bloodline is the Mithraic bloodline.
It began with a Persian Royal family, who intermarried with that of Alexander the Great. By combining with the blood of Herod the Great, these families created the leading mystery school of the Roman Empire - the Mysteries of Mithras.
Mithras was prevalent in the part of Asia Minor that was later dominated by Scythians and Medes. The House of Commagene, the family of Herod the Great, the Royal Family of Emesa (Syrian priest-kings of Baal), and the family of Julius Caesar produced Antiochus IV.

They combined Mithras worship of the heretical Magi with the emerging Kabbalistic mysticism, to form the Mysteries of Mithras. The Mithraic mysteries adapted the ancient king-worship of the Babylonians to worship the emperor, as a personification of their Sun god. Its god Mithras was represented in the physical form of Alexander the Great.
The source of the early Kabbalistic influence, known as _Merkabah mysticism_, would be the occult Jewish community of the Essenes, who according to the Illuminati is a source of their doctrines. This tradition was supposedly transmitted to the West during the Crusades through the heretical Ismailis of Egypt.

Mithraism was the most popular cult of the Roman Empire and remained the core doctrine of the Illuminati for centuries. The Cult of (the mysteries of) Mithras would ultimately produce the leading Illuminati bloodlines that have been intermarrying with one another, to preserve their sacred bloodline.
Mithraism, through Emperor Constantine (of the Mithraic bloodline), successfully hijacked the Christian faith, by producing the Bible and Catholic Christianity.


*Nephilim, Anakim, Canaanites  Scots, Irish, Saxons*
The Luciferians claim to descend from the Fallen Angels from the Tenach (Old Testament) Book of Genesis - the Nephilim.
There are different theories on what the Nephilim were, some have translated it with mighty men, and - if I understand correctly - according to David Icke the Nephilim are shapeshifting reptilians.
Apocryphal Jewish texts explain that they were Lucifer and his legions that were cast out of Heaven and took wives from the descendants of Cain. According to occult interpretation the Canaanites represented survivors of the Anakim (see Deuteronomy 9:1-2).
These Anakim were reported as the original inhabitants of Atlantis  _Aryans_. The Illuminati consider the Aryans as the original core bloodline, a hybrid of humans and Gods that preserve occult knowledge.
According to history falsifiers these Aryans (a.k.a. Indo-Europeans), survived the Flood, or sinking of Atlantis, and found refuge in the mountains of Asia. From there they started their conquest of Central Asia, Iran (Persia), and from Europe the rest of the world.
Odin was worshipped as a god  the one-eyed sorcerer, with a long white beard that could change shape at will. Ancient scholars identify him with Mercury (the Greeks Hermes).

According to Kabbalistic interpretation, the Jewish kings descend from Joseph and his daughter-in-law Tamar (a Canaanite). Their son Perez was Davids ancestor.
Solomon, to whom much of Kabbalistic tradition is attributed, was the son of David from Bathsheba (a Hittite). According to Kabbalistic interpretation, the Messiah is a descendant of the royal Davidic bloodline, including descend from the Satanic lineage of the Nephilim (through the Canaanites).

According to II Kings 17:16-20, the Tribes of Israel were conquered because: 


> And they left all the commandments of the Lord their God, and made them molten images, even two calves, and made a grove, and worshipped all the host of heaven, and served Baal.
> And they caused their sons and their daughters to pass through the fire, and used divination and enchantments, and sold themselves to do evil in the sight of the Lord, to provoke him to anger.
> Therefore the Lord was very angry with Israel, and removed them out of his sight: there was none left but the tribe of Judah only.
> Also Judah kept not the commandments of the Lord their God, but walked in the statutes of Israel which they made.
> And the Lord rejected all the seed of Israel, and afflicted them, and delivered them into the hand of spoilers, until he had cast them out of his sight.
> For he rent Israel from the house of David; and they made Jeroboam the son of Nebat king: and Jeroboam drave Israel from following the Lord, and made them sin a great sin.


The exiled tribes migrated to a region of the Medes, Medea, todays northern Iraq, or Northwest Iran - Kurdistan.
According to the Greek historian Herodotus in the fifth century BC: 


> These Medes were called anciently by all people Arian [Aryan]; but when Medea, the Colchian, came to them from Athens, they changed their name.


According to Herodotus, the Scythians emerged from beyond the Euphrates, from across the Araxes, an Armenian river that borders Armenia, Iran and Azerbaijan. The Scythians first appear in Assyrian annals as Ishkuzai, related to the modern term Ashkenazi Jews, supposedly from Ashkenaz.
Many modern Iranians descend from Medes. Medes heritage today is claimed by groups in Iran, like Kurds, Lurs, Isfahan and the Turkic languages-speaking Azeri.

Esau was _red all over like a hairy garment_, and called Edom (red). According to Herodotus, the Scythians have _deep blue eyes, and bright red hair_ and practiced ceremonies dedicated to Bacchus (the Greek Baal).
In the eighth century AD, Rabanus Maurus, Archbishop of Mayence, wrote that Joseph of Arimathea was sent to Britain, and then to France. He carried with him the Holy Grail, which he concealed for safekeeping at Glastonbury Tor, where he established the first church in the British Isles, this developed into Glastonbury Abbey. His descendants would eventually culminate in King Arthur.
King Arthur also descended from the Roman Emperor Constantine, who converted the Roman Empire to Christianity in 333 AD. King Arthurs mother, Igraine, descended from Dionotus II King of Britain, the great-grandson of Constantine. His wife Elen Lwyddog verch Eudaf, whose mother descended from Roman Emperor Marcus Aurelius, belonged to the Herodian line.
Caesars grandson, Gaius Calpernius Piso, had married Mariamne (sister of Herod Agrippa). Their granddaughter, Pompeia, was the wife of Emperor Trajan, who was the grandfather of Marcus Aurelius. Trajan and Marcus Aurelius used the dragon standard (Draco) of Scythian origin, which was later adopted by the Pendragon family.
Drusilla of Mauritania was the great-granddaughter of Marc Antony and Cleopatra.

According to Irish legend, the Scottish originate from Fenius Farsaidh, a descendant of Edom, who founded the Kingdom of Scythia.
Tamar married one of the later Irish Kings, Eochaid I, from which the Kings of Ireland descended. She and her companions brought with them the Ark of the Covenant, a golden-coloured banner with the heraldic device of a red Lion and the Stone of Destiny.

The Saxons also descend from the Scythians.
According to governor Ptolemy of Commagene (that was founded in 162 BC), the Saxons are Sakai, a Scythian race from Media.


*Charles Martel, Plantagenet, Habsburg*
The Carolingians were partly of Merovingian descent, and represented the union of the Mithraic bloodline. Their lineage included the royal dynasty of Armenia, but also branches of Eastern European aristocracies of Poland, Bulgaria and Hungary, that descended from the Khazars. The father of Charlemagne, Charles Martel, was the primary representative of the Mithraic bloodline.
During the early Middle Ages, the Mithraic families intermarried with their Saxons brethren, and descendants of Charles Martel.
Rabbi Makhir, often confused with Natronai, arrived in southern France by the invitation of Charles Martel. According to James Allen Dow, Natronai married Rolinda of Aquitaine, while Makhir married Alda (daughter of Charles Martel).

The Paulician influence in southern France, through Catharism would become the secret Gnostic doctrine of the Carolingians, known as the _Order of the Rose_, and was the hidden power behind the Knights Templar, Rosicrucians, Freemasons, and finally the Illuminati.

During the Crusades, a bloodline by intermarriage with the Eastern aristocracy, through Dubrawka of Bohemia, resulted in the Stuarts and Sinclairs bloodline (also from Scythia).
The first Plantagenet king of England, Henry II, established the Angevin Empire. He was succeeded as king of England by his son Richard I, the Lion-Hearted, who came to rule England, Scotland, Ireland and half of France.

The family that became the most powerful were the Habsburgs  of the Luciferian bloodline combined with the Jewish exilarchs. The Habsburg family would develop and spread the New Kabbalah.
The Habsburgs continued their acquisition through dynastic marriages with the houses of Bohemia, Moravia and Hungary; the double-headed eagle became their heraldic symbol.


*Lucifer, Kabbalah, Paulicians, Cathars*
The secularism of the Illuminati is based on ancient occult teachings. To the upper levels of the Illuminati, Lucifer liberated man, showing that there is no truth.
The secret Gnostic version of Christianity, also derived from Mithraism, continued to compete with Catholicism, in the form of secret societies that practiced witchcraft, like the Templars, Rosicrucians and Freemasons,.

In Babylon, the heretical Jews practiced Babylonian magic. Because magic was forbidden in Judaism, they rejected the God of Israel, and worshipped Lucifer (or Baal) instead. Their faith is now known as the Kabbalah.
The Kabbalah was further shaped in ancient Greece.

Paulicians believed that there was a God who made the world, and the God of heaven who created souls and should be worshipped - Lucifer. For the Paulicians, Christ was an angel sent into the world by their God. Jesus mother was not the Virgin Mary, but the heavenly Jerusalem. This idea comes from the Kabbalah, where the Shekhina (beloved) is equated with the congregation of Israel.

Cathars were Gnostic. The New Testament they attributed to the benevolent God, but the God of the Tenach was evil (Satan). They also believed that Jesus Christ was evil, and that Mary Magdalene was his concubine. They claimed that the good Christ, never ate, nor drank, and never assumed physical form, except spiritually in the body of Paul. They also regarded the Church of Rome a _den of thieves_.


*Order of the Garter, Round Table, RIIA*
The traditions of the Templars were continued by the _Order of the Garter_, founded by Edward IIs son, Edward III King of England. Edward IIIs sister, Joanna, married King David II of Scotland (son of Robert the Bruce). While in exile in France, David created The Guarde De Ecosse, derived from the Templar faction known as Scots Guard.
The Queen is not only the Grand Patroness of Freemasonry, but also the head of the _Order of the Garter_. The _Order of the Garter_ reigns over Freemasonry worldwide. When a Mason reaches the 33rd degree, he swears allegiance to the Garter, and thereby to the Queen.
According to John Coleman, the _Knights of the Garter_ are the inner-sanctum of Her Majestys Most Venerable Order of St. John of Jerusalem - the leaders of the Illuminati hierarchy, and Queen Elizabeth IIs most trusted Privy Council.
The _Order of the Garter_ is closely connected to the _Order of the Rose_. Important symbols for the Illuminati bloodline include the rose, lily, fleur-de lis, double-headed eagle, and the skull and crossbones.

The promotion of the interests of the Crown became the guiding principle of the _Order of the Garter_.
Mason Cecil Rhodes founded the _Round Table_ and left his entire estate to fellow Mason Lord Nathaniel Rothschild as trustee.
The man chosen by the _Round Table_ to bring the US under the control of the Rothschilds was German-born Jacob Schiff. Schiff financed the Standard Oil Company for John D. Rockefeller, the Railroad Empire for Edward R. Harriman, and the Steel Empire for Carnegie.
_Round Table_ members including Lionel Curtis, Balfour and Milner formed the _Royal Institute for International Affairs_ (RIIA) of which Arnold Toynbee later became the director. Col. House with Rockefeller family funding founded its American counterpart - the _Council on Foreign Relations_ (CFR) with members like J.P. Morgan, Paul Warburg, and Jacob Schiff.

H.G. Wells, head of British foreign intelligence during WW I, was also a founding member of Rhodes-Milner _Round Table_, and tutored Aldous and Julian Huxley at Oxford. It was also Wells who introduced the brothers Huxley to Aleister Crowley during the late 1920s.
Aldous and Julian Huxley were grandsons of Thomas H. Huxley - a founder of the _Round Table_, and a lifelong associate of Arnold Toynbee. Toynbee was a member of the RIIA, headed the Research Division of British intelligence throughout WW II, and served as wartime briefing officer for PM Winston Churchill.
Aldous Huxley was a member of the Dionysian cult _Children of the Sun_ (comprised of children of Britains _Round Table_ elites).

In 1916, Prime Minister of England Lord Asquith had to resign because he had opposed Zionist interests.
David Lloyd George (a lawyer for the World Zionist Organization), Winston Churchill and Arthur Balfour of the _Round Table_ were then placed in power.


*Winston Churchill - Druid*
Winston Churchill was a descendant of John Churchill, first Duke of Marlborough. Nathaniel Rothschild was an intimate friend of Winstons father, Lord Randolph Henry Spencer Churchill. The famous V sign used by Churchill comes from Aleister Crowley.
Winston Churchills legal surname was Spencer-Churchill, as he was related to the Spencers, though his branch of the family only used the name Churchill in public life. The mother of Randolph Churchill, and his great-grandfathers wife, were Stewarts (descendants from James Douglas).
Winston Churchills mother was Jennie Jerome, daughter of American Jewish millionaire Leonard Jerome.
Winston Churchill was already a Mason and Druid before he became a Knight of the _Order of the Garter_.

Magian, or Kabbalistic, teachings are clearly discernible among the Druids (that was designed as an exclusive Masonic Society). The Druids were involved in astronomy, astrology, vegetarianism, believed in reincarnation, and worshipped Dis or Pluto (god of the Underworld).
In 1908, Churchill was initiated into the Albion Lodge of the _Ancient Order of Druids_ at Blenheim. Possibly Churchill was also a member of the _Archaeological Order of Druids_.


The witchcraft revival at the beginning of the twentieth century was the result of the efforts of Gerald Gardner. Gardner was a member of numerous esoteric orders including the _Ancient Druid Order_ (not to be confused with the _Ancient Order of Druids_).
Gardners contribution to the growing number of esoteric orders (later part of the New Age movement) was Wicca: http://www.redicecreations.com/speci...stondruid.html


* WWF, Lucis, Aspen Institute*
The World Wildlife Fund was created by Prince Philip of the House of Oldenburg. He is the great-great-grandson of Grand Master of the Asiatic Brethren, Karl Landgrave of Hesse-Kassel, and also descends from George II, Catherine the Great of Russia, and Frederick I King of Prussia.

Alice Bailey, who succeeded Annie Besant as head of the _Theosophical movement_, with her husband Foster Bailey, founded the Lucifer Publishing Company, that later changed its name to _Lucis Publishing Company_.
The _Lucis Trust_ founded the _Temple of Understanding_, which controls the _World Goodwill_ that was launched in the early 1960s. Its founding sponsors include: John D. Rockefeller IV; then-Secretary of Defense Robert S. McNamara, Planned Parenthood founder Margaret Sanger, IBM president Thomas J. Watson, Socialist Party leader Norman Thomas, Eleanor Roosevelt and Time-Life president James A. Linen.
Together with its Arcane School of the occult and _World Goodwill_, the _Lucis Trust_ works to implement the Plan, which was described in 24 books by Bailey.

When the Frankfurt School settled in the US, the Columbia University in New York was chosen. They hypothesised that through terror, man can be reduced to a childlike and submissive state, and become the perfect mind controlled slave.
They experimented through the Tavistock Institute and the CIAs MK-ULTRA.

In 1949, Aldous Huxley and John Maynard Hutchins founded the _Aspen Institute_. In 2007, its director was Canadian multi-millionaire Maurice Strong  in 2007, Senior Advisor to both UN Secretary General Kofi Annan and World Bank President James Wolfensohn.
In 1978, Strong bought the Colorado Land & Cattle Company, which owned 200,000 acres in Colorado, from Saudi arms dealer Adnan Khashoggi.
The Aspen Institute aims to carry out the plan with the UN, Club of Rome, Tavistock, and like-minded organisations originating from the _Round Table_ through the environmental movement. They use the scare of nuclear bombs to push their agenda.
They are also affiliated with the New Age movement


There is a lot more in the book, but in the context of this thread this should be enough

----------


## Firestarter

Druid, Knight of the Garter and PM Winston Churchill was a descendant of the Duke of Marlborough and the Spencer family.
See the Duke of Marlborough's Coat Of Arms with elements of both the Churchill and Spencer arms – the double-headed eagle (phoenix), 3 dragons, lions, 2 crowns and the cross of St. George. 



I thought that the lion in all these coat of arms of the aristocratic families is the Lion of Judah, but it looks like I was fooled again...
See the winged lion of Mithras; also note the serpents, dragons.


Archaeology has revealed that a lion with eagle's wings was a common symbol in Babylonia. The eagle often symbolises the sun god, so a winged lion symbolises the sun powering the lion.
The symbol of St. Mark is really the Babylonian winged lion facing the symbol of the sun god. The lion of Daniel 7 has eagle's wings, a reference to Babylon: http://www.whale.to/c/winged_lion.html

See Tiamat the chaos serpent on a Babylonian seal.



Traces of Mithras go as far back as the fourteenth century BC. Mithras was the greatest of the Yazats (angels); an angel of light associated with the sun. Mithras has a thousand ears, ten-thousand eyes.

The Mehregan feast of Mithras (or baga) in the month Bagayadi was one of the most ancient and most popular festivals for the ancient Iranians. This feast for the sun-god was probably pre-Zoroastrian of the Proto-Iranian (Aryan) era.

Mithras was very popular among the Roman military.
In Jewish mysticism, Mithras appears as Metatron, the highest of the angels. Mehregan, Tiragan and Norooz, were the only Zoroastrian feasts mentioned in the Talmud: http://www.cais-soas.com/CAIS/Celebrations/mehregan.htm
(archived here: http://archive.is/H8D4Q)

See the Achaemenid Seal of Emperor Artaxerxes standing before Mithras Anahit – with the lion and sun motif.
 


In the ancient Hindu text Rig Veda, Mitra is mentioned over 200 times, who seduces people by Maya (illusion). The Sun is said to be the eye of Mitra.
Mitra and Varuna are two devas (deities) frequently referred to in the Rig Veda. Their connection is so close that they are often considered as one Mitra–Varuna.
See the statue of Varuna with Varunani, discovered in Karnataka, 8th century AD.



In the Rig Veda, Vritra is a serpent or dragon, also known as Ahi (snake). The father of Vritra was Tvashta and his mother Danu.
In most descriptions, Vritra appears as a snake or a three-headed dragon.

According to the Rig Veda, Vritra kept the waters of the world captive until he was killed by Indra. The combat began after Indra had drunk a large volume of Soma to empower him. Tvashtri fashioned the thunderbolt (Vajrayudha) for Indra.
For slaying Vritra, Indra became known as Vritrahan (slayer of Vritra) and also as "slayer of the first-born of dragons". After defeating Vritra he also defeated his mother, Danu: http://allaboutdragons.com/dragons/Vritra

See Indra subduing Vritra.

----------


## Firestarter

Carolus “Charles” Martel (688-741) is the founder of the Carolingian dynasty.

With all of the top aristocratic families in Europe descending from his daughter Alda and Rabbi Makhir, in particular from Alda’s son Guillaume de Gellone (a.k.a. William of Orange) and daughter Ida Redburga, arguably the Carolingians still rule the world. The Holy Roman Empire was founded by another grandson of Carolus “Charles” Martel, Charlemagne (the nephew of Alda).
See the 13th century tomb of Charles Martel.


Henry II "Curtmantle" (1133 - 1189) was the first Plantagenet King of England, he was crowned in 1154.
The Plantagenets would rule England for the next 331 years.

King Edward Plantagenet III (1312-1377) was the fifth Plantagenet ruler of England after him in the direct line of succession. The Most Noble Order of the Garter was founded by King Edward III in 1348.
See Edward III from the Bruges Garter book. 


As a direct descendant of the Roman Ferreoli lineage, Edward III _also_ held a claim as the heir as king of nearly half of present-day France.
The first Ferreoli to rule in France was Roman praetorian prefect Tonantius Ferreolus (ca 405 - ca 469). His descendants through a series of strategic marriages ultimately laid a claim to the French throne before the Henry II became the first Plantagenet Sovereign of England.
Also through Edward III’s mother Isabell of France (1295 – 1358), the daughter of King Philip IV Valois- Capet (1268 - 1314), he could claim the French throne.
Edward III later ceded the French crown to his cousin Jean II Valois, who was a direct descendant of Hugh Capet (939 - 996). Edward III ratified the Treaty of Brétigny in 1360 that made Jean's monarchy a reality.

The _Order of the Garter_ was styled after the Equite Knights of Rome (a.k.a. the Equestrians).
The Equestrians later became prefects (praefecti praetorio) who serve as the Roman emperor's personal guard.

Richard III, was the last king of the Plantagenet dynasty.
After he was killed, Henry Richmond (later Henry VII Tudor) claimed the throne which began the relatively short-lived Tudor dynasty.

Sir Thomas de Holland (1314-1360) was the 13th out of 25 knights Edward III selected for the _Order of the Garter_ in 1344. These 25 knights are considered its founder knights. His brother Sir Otho de Holland was also one of the founding knights. Their father was the first Baron of Upholland.
See the coat of arms of Sir Thomas de Holland.


The Holland lineage originally hailed from Friesland; their ancestors were counts and princes of Friesland since before the birth of Jesus Christ. Legend has it that Frisians immigrated to Punjab, India in the 14th century B.C. This group may indeed be the source of the earliest “Aryan” influence in the ancient Punjab region, which predates the formation of the Scythian ethno-cultural identity.
Alexander the Great enlisted them as mercenaries when he invaded India. They eventually returned to the Friesia soon after Alexander's death. Adel I Friso became the first dynastic king of Friesland upon their return in the 3rd century B.C.
Friesian descendant Sir Siward de Longworth de Holland came to England in the early 11th century, probably hired as a mercenary by William I, 6th Duke of Normandy. 

Thomas had 4 four children with Joan Plantagenet.
A year after his death in 1360 she married Edward III’s son, Edward IV "the Black Prince". Their son Richard III reigned England from 1377 to 1399.

King Henry V restored the title and honours to the Holland family in 1439 in recognition of the faithful service of John Holland.
The title went extinct after Henry Holland (1430 – 1475), John's only son became attainted as a Lancastrian in 1461, thereby forfeiting the peerage.

William Bruges, the founding Garter King of arms, kneels before St George, who’s slaying the dragon.


John de Grey II (1300-1359) was another founder knight of the _Order of the Garter_.
The Earl Grey tea bland is named after Charles II, the 2nd Earl of Grey (1764-1845).
https://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4524514.Steven_Wood_Collins/blog/tag/order-of-the-garter
(archived here: http://archive.is/cbNNI)


  Following is a complete (?) list of the Knights and Ladies of _Order of the Garter_, the most powerful "Order" in the world (1012 members since 1348).
It includes 6 Holy Roman Emperors, some (former) British Prime Ministers, and lots of members of the British and other royal families.

  Current members of the _Order of the Garter_, from the British Royal family.
  Elizabeth, knighted in 1947.
  Philip, in 1947.
  Charles, in 1958 (when he was only 9).
  Edward, in 1985.
  Anne, in 1994.
  Alexandra, in 2003.
  Andrew, in 2006.
  Edward, in 2006.
  William, in 2008.

Princess Beatrix of the Netherlands, in 1989.
  King Willem-Alexander of the Netherlands, in 2018.
  Prince Juan Carlos of Spain, in 1988.
  King Felipe VI of Spain, in 2017.

  Queen Margrethe II of Denmark, in 1979
  Grand duke Jean of Luxembourg, in 1972.
  Emperor Akihito of Japan, in 1998.
  King Harald V of Norway, in 2001.

  The following are the remaining current, still alive, Knights and Ladies from the Garter, all from Britain.
  Baron Edwin Bramall, in 1990.
  Baron John Sainsbury, in 1992.
  Baron John Baring, in 1994.
  Timothy Colman, in 1996.
  Duke James Hamilton, in 1999.

  Baron Peter Inge, in 2001.
  Antony Acland, in 2001.
  Baron Robin Butler, in 2003.
  Baron John Morris, in 2003.
  John Major, in 2005 (former British PM).
  Baron Richard Luce, in 2008.
  Thomas Dunne, in 2008.

  Baron Nicholas Phillips, in 2011.
  Baron Michael Boyce, in 2011.
  Baron Jock Stirrup, in 2013.
  Baroness Eliza Manningham-Buller, in 2014.
  Baron Mervyn King, in 2014 (former Governor of the Bank of England).

  Baron Charles Kay-Shuttleworth, in 2016.
  David Brewer, in 2016.
  Mary Fagan, in 2018.
  Viscount Alan Brooke, knighted in 2018.

  No less than 8 Holy Roman Emperors were Knights of the Garter…
  Sigismund - Holy Roman Emperor from 1433–1437;
  Albert V, Duke of Austria from 1397–1439 -  later Holy Roman Emperor as Albert II;
  Frederick III - Holy Roman Emperor 1415–1493; [Not Installed]
  Maximilian, King of the Romans 1459–1520 - later Holy Roman Emperor Maximilian I;

  Charles, Archduke of Austria and Duke of Burgundy 1500–1558 – later Holy Roman Emperor Charles V;
  Ferdinand, Archduke of Austria 1503–1564 - later Holy Roman Emperor Ferdinand I;
Rudolf II - Holy Roman Emperor 1552–1612;
   Maximilian II - Holy Roman Emperor 1527–1576, see his Coat of arms.


  Peter II, Emperor of Brazil, was the first non-European member of the Garter in 1871.
  He was followed by…

  Naser al-Din, Shah of Persia, knighted in 1873.
  Muzzafir al-Din, Shah of Persia, in 1903 (who gave the Anglo-Persian Oil Company a 60 year oil monopoly).

  Emperor Mutsohito of Japan, in 1905.
  Emperor Yoshihito of Japan, in 1912.
  Emperor Hirohito of Japan, knighted in 1929 (degraded 1941, restored 1971).

Emperor Haile Selassie of Ethiopia, knighted in 1954: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o..._of_the_Garter

----------


## Firestarter

The motto of the Order of the Garter is in Old French “_Honi soit qui mal y pense”_ and literally translates: “_Shame on him who thinks evil of it_”.
In contemporary French usage, it is usually used to insinuate that somebody, something isn’t as innocent as it appears but there are hidden agendas.

“_Honi soit qui mal y pense”_ can be found on the front cover of the British Passport, Cayman Islands, and Gibraltar.
See the Gibraltar passport.


The motto also appears in the source code for both the Apollo 11 and Apollo 13 lunar modules: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Honi_soit_qui_mal_y_pense


The Stamp Act, passed on 22 March 1765 by the British Parliament, caused uproar in the colonies over colonists being forced to buy a British stamp for every official document they obtained. The controversial act was enforced in November 1765.
The stamp displayed an image of a Tudor rose framed by the word “America” and the motto of the Order of the Garter “_Honi soit qui mal y pense”_.


The colonists greeted the stamps with outrage and violence. Colonial merchants called for a boycott of British goods; some even organised attacks on customs houses and the homes of tax collectors.
A group of Bostonians for example burned a building they thought to be the “Stamp Office” and invaded the home of stamp distributor Andrew Oliver, threatening to kill him. Oliver had already fled the premises and resigned his post. In every state, except Georgia, the “stamp master” resigned under duress, making the Stamp Act impossible to implement.

On 18 March 1766, Parliament voted to repeal the Stamp Act.
At the same time they passed the Declaratory Act, which confirmed that British government had total legislative power over the colonies. The Declaratory Act carefully omitted any assertion of Parliament’s right to tax colonists.
At the same time, Parliament passed the Revenue Act of 1766, which compensated Britain’s loss of income from the stamp tax with taxes on molasses (an ingredient in making rum). The colonists paid this tax without complaint.

The protests against the Stamp Act is sometimes considered one of the first organised political actions of the American Revolution: https://www.history.com/this-day-in-...act-remembered
(archived here: http://archive.is/fpfF1)


The Abbey of St Paul’s outside the Vatican Walls shares a common history with the Basilica for which it was founded.
The coat of arms of the Abbey still includes the garter and the motto: “_Honi soit qui mal y pense_”, which surround the shield and the traditional image of the sword of Paul

During the Middle Ages, the kings of England exercised the function of protectors of the Basilica: http://www.basilicasanpaolo.org/inte...id=32&lang=eng


Here’s a British Royal Fusiliers cap badge featuring “_Honi soit qui mal y pense_”. I’m afraid I don’t know what the top part signifies (a tree, fire?).


See the Coat of Arms for Heidelberg Castle, Germany (1683).


The Coat of arms over the entrance to the electoral office in Stolpen, Germany. 


It appears on the Royal Coat of Arms of the British East India Company

“_Honi soit qui mal y pense_” was also on Hong Kong coins – see the Tael (1867).

http://64.62.227.27/v3/new-world-ord...SplittedPage=0
(archived here: http://archive.is/ACdVE)


The following French Caricature, shows that already in 1899 people knew about the true nature of British imperialism.

----------


## Firestarter

I was looking for more information on the European aristocrats that supported the German Nazis: https://www.lawfulpath.com/forum/vie...7&p=5573#p5572

I looked in particular for the predecessors of Montagu Norman and Otto von Habsburg.


The Order of the Garter is the continuation of the Knights Templar of London, who covertly manage the City of London Corporation which was founded by Templars.

The ascendants of Montagu Norman, include the Montagu family are that came from Italy before settling in France. They became British Peers around 1149 and further gained baronages through serving King Edward III of England.
The Montagu family are British Peers with dukedoms all over the United Kingdom. The Montagu, Douglas, Scott, and Percy families are all intermarried and claim to be related to Normans which claim to be relatives of Norsemen.
The Percy family came to England in the 11th century. They have bloodline relations to Saxons, Anglicans, and the originally Turkish-Scythian Alans which settled in France around the 5th century.

William de Montagu (a.k.a. William de Montacute), 2nd Earl of Salisbury, 4th Baron Montagu, King of Man was a founding Knight of the Order of the Garter.
See his Coat of arms, with the triskelion that was adopted in the Coat of arms of Man.


The House of Montagu is deeply involved in merchant banking and are strong supporters of British-Zionism while posing as anti-Zionists. The Montagu family originally established the Bank of England for the British Crown.
The Montagu Barons have even greater international influences in banking than the Rothschild family as the co-founders of the Bank of England and connections with HSBC and their Norman agents connections to the Bank for International Settlements. The Montagus are Roman Catholic.

Walter Montagu was a secret agent working with the Medicis in France and the Vatican. Charles Montagu, the 1st Earl of Halifax, worked at the Crowns Treasury and after developing the Bank of England he became the Chancellor of the Exchequer. The Montagu family of Manchester own the British Cheetham Hill Gang crime firm.
The Montagus of Manchester established residences in Australia. Sharp End International is a private military company in Australia and New Zealand. 
HSBC recently incorporated The Montagus of Swaythlings Samuel Montagu & Co. into their multibillion dollar private equity firm called the Montagu Private Equity under HSBC which manages about 5 billion in assets.

Count Gustaf Douglas from the Scottish Douglas clan is a Swedish billionaire noble. 

The head of the Percy family is Duke Ralph Percy and has the same grandfather as Duke Richard Montagu-Douglas-Scott. His sons are Earl of Percy, George Percy, and Max Ralph Percy who married Princess Nora Oettingen-Spielberg of Germany.
Barbara Bush was born a Pierce and is closely related with the Percy family which formerly used the name Pierce-Eye. Charles Don Carlos Percy of the Percy family established Trail Lake Plantation in the South of the US which intermarried with the Walker family, like the Bush, Pierce and Walker families have intermarried.
The Walkers were slave traders and the Percy family owned slaves. US President Franklin Pierce was a cousin of the slave owning Percys and was against ending slavery: https://ahuwahzeus583992924.wordpres...anking-cartel/
(archived here: http://archive.is/Sxh95)


An interesting story is that (another) founding Knight of the Garter, Thomas de Holland, at 24 married the 11-year old Joan Plantagenet in 1339. Joan was the daughter of Edmund, earl of Kent, granddaughter of Edward I and cousin of King Edward III.
Then, while Thomas was fighting abroad, Joan married again in February 1341 to William de Montagu.

After Thomas de Holland had made a name for himself, and became a Knight of the Garter, in 1348, he petitioned the papal court to confirm the validity of his marriage and have Joan returned to him. Joan testified that the marriage had been consummated almost immediately after the wedding ceremony.
In November 1349, the Pope annulled Joans marriage to Montagu and she was ordered back to Holland.

After De Holland died, Joan, would marry Black Prince Edward IV, and their son would be crowned in 1377 as King Richard II: https://historytheinterestingbits.co...lliam-montagu/


Of the 9 (I thought only 8!) Holy Roman Emperors that were also Knights of the Garter; 8 were of the House of Habsburg.

*Albert the Magnanimous* (*Albert V*) was King of Hungary, Croatia, Bohemia and Germany, Duke of Luxembourg and, Archduke of Austria  and Knight of the Garter since 1438.

*Frederick III* was the first emperor of the House of Habsburg and the third member of the House of Habsburg to be elected King of Germany  and Knight of the Garter since 1457.

*Maximilian I* ruled jointly with his father from ca. 1483 to his father's death in 1493. Maximilian expanded the influence of the House of Habsburg through war and his marriage in 1477 to the heiress to the Duchy of Burgundy  and Knight of the Garter since 1489.

*Charles V* was Archduke of Austria, Duke of Burgundy (including part of the Netherlands and France) and ruler of Spain (including part of Italy). He brought under his rule extensive territories in West, Central and South Europe and the Spanish viceroyalties in the Americas and Asia. He was the heir of Habsburg of Austria, Valois of Burgundy and Trastámara of Spain (the Crowns of Castile and Aragon). Through Castile he owned part of the Americas and Asia  and Knight of the Garter since 1508 (at only 8 years?).
See Charles Coat of arms.


*Ferdinand I* was King of Hungary, Croatia and Bohemia  and Knight of the Garter since 1522.

*Rudolf II* was King of Hungary, Croatia*,* Bohemia and Archduke of Austria  and Knight of the Garter since 1587.

*Maximilian II* was King of Hungary, Croatia andBohemia  and Knight of the Garter since 1567.

*Francis II* (1768  1835) was the last Holy Roman Emperors from 1792 to 1806, when he dissolved the Holy Roman Empire of the German Nation, after being defeated by Napoleon. In 1804, he became the first Emperor of Austria. He was also Apostolic King of Hungary andBohemia  and Knight of the Garter since 1814.


Other Knights of the Garter of the House of Habsburg (that werent crowned Holy Roman emperor) include.

*Philip I* (1478  1506) was the first was the first King of Castile (by marriage) of the House of Habsburg, he inherited the greater part of the Duchess of Burgundy (including part of the Netherlands). The son of Maximilian I and father of Emperor Charles V  and Knight of the Garter since 1503.

*Franz Joseph I* (1830  1916) was Emperor of Austria and Monarch to many states of the Austro-Hungarian Empire, including King of Hungary  and Knight of the Garter since 1867.

*Rudolf* (1858  1889) died before he could follow in the footsteps of his father Franz Joseph I by suicide  and Knight of the Garter since 1887.

*Archduke Franz Ferdinand (*1863  1914) was never crowned. His assassination has been called the reason for WW I  and Knight of the Garter since 1902.

----------


## idiom

> Or maybe nobody's really in control at any level, and the best our authorities can manage is projecting power... Maybe the greatest trick the powers that be ever pulled, was convincing the world they had control.


The reason for all the heraldry, the bloodlines etc, is to convince people they are something special, something other than just vanilla humans whose grandparents were especially good at murderin'

----------


## Firestarter

Princess Beatrix of the Netherlands (like her mother Juliana was) is a Stranger Lady of the Garter, her son King Willem-Alexander became a Knight of the Garter earlier this year.
King Felipe VI of Spain and his predecessor, Juan Carlos I, are concurrently Stranger Knights of the Garter.

See Juan Carlos second from left, Beatrix second from right, and King Harald V of Norway on the far right, front row. In the centre of the front row: Philip, Elizabeth and Charles, at the Garter ceremony in 2002.



Another interesting story is of the Dutch King of Britain from 1689 to 1702, William of Orange (Willem van Oranje in Dutch), who had become a Knight of the Garter in 1653.


He was never King of the Netherlands though: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...d-history.html


The first King of the Netherlands, King William I, was effectively made king in 1815 after the invasion by the French under Napoleon Bonaparte made him popular, he had become a Knight of the Garter in 1814…


Tsar Alexander I of Russia, who became a Knight of the Garter in 1813, played a central role in making William the first king of the Netherlands: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Willia...he_Netherlands


Napoleon’s nephew and heir, Napoleon III, became a Knight of the Garter in 1855.
See Queen Victoria knighting Emperor of France Napoleon III at the Garter ceremony, 18 April 1855.

----------


## Firestarter

The official tale on the founding of the Order of the Garter is something like - that the countess of Salisbury Joan of Kent, Edward´s cousin and daughter-in-law, dropped her garter when dancing at a ball. King Edward III picked it up, put it on his own leg and uttered Honi soit qui mal y pense.
Edward III then said that even knights should be honoured to wear that garter, and so founded the Order of the Garter.
This tale was first written in 1360, so after the Order was founded.

According to Nicholas de Vere the Garter is really just another tail eating snake (Ouroborus).
I think that both explanations are wrong and at the very least dont explain why St. George is the patron saint of the Order of the Garter...

There is a third explanation that involves a late 14 century poem, involving Knight Gawain, the Green knight and a girdle that ends with honi soit qui mal y pense.
As this poem was written AFTER the Order of the Garter was founded in 1348, this couldnt be an explanation either: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sir_Ga...e_Green_Knight


The best explanation I found is from the tale of St. George...
St. George is the patron saint of a number of countries, including: England, Portugal, Georgia, Lithuania, and Greece.

St. George is believed to have been born in Cappadocia (in Turkey) and was born in the second hald of the 3rd century AD.
He served as a soldier in the Roman army. In protest against the persecution of Christians by Roman Emperor Diocletian (244-311) at the beginning of the 4th century, St. George resigned from his military office.
When St. George tore up the emperors order against the Christians, Diocletian had him imprisoned and tortured. George refused to reject his Christian faith, so he was dragged through the streets of Diospolis (a.k.a. Lydda) in Palestine and beheaded.
See the 15th century painting (note the halo).


The most popular tale of St. George involves slaying a dragon. St. George is most commonly depicted as a knight mounted on a horse and spearing a dragon.
The best known form of this legend is in the _Legenda Aurea___, written by archbishop of Genoa Jacobus de Voragine in the 13th century.

Beside the city Silene in Libya was a pond with a dragon which envenomed all the country. The people of the city fed the beast 2 sheep each day. The people of the city also sacrificed humans to it.
St. George passed Silene one day, when the kings daughter would be offered to the dragon. When St. George heard about it and saw the princess; he decided to slay the beast: 


> _Thus as they spake together the dragon appeared and came running to them, and S. George was upon his horse, and drew out his sword and garnished him with the sign of the cross, and rode hardily against the dragon which came towards him, and smote him with his spear and hurt him sore and threw him to the ground._
> _And after said to the maid: Deliver to me your girdle [belt], and bind it about the neck of the dragon and be not afeard. When she had done so the dragon followed her as it had been a meek beast and debonair._


St. George then then slayed the dragon and converted the king and his people to the Christian faith.
In another tale, during the First Crusade, St. George is said to have helped the crusaders during their successful siege of Antioch in 1098: https://www.ancient-origins.net/hist...-dragon-005794
(archived here: http://archive.is/gWtWk)

I guess that you won´t be surprised that I think that the garter represents the girdle that was bound around the dragon´s neck...

----------


## Firestarter

I looked for a connection between dragons and Mithras, which seems to have been more influential in the foundation of the Christian Church than the teachings of Jesus Christ...

Mithras was accompanied by a snake, a.k.a. serpent, a.k.a. dragon.
The bull slaying scene that is mostly associated with Mithras is really in reference to astrology/astronomy, where the snake represents the Hydra constellation.

Mithra or Mehr (translation: love, sun), worshipped since at least 1400 BC, was supposedly born of his virgin mother Anahita and the seed of Zarathustra (from the waters of Lake Hamun in the Persian province of Sistan). His birth took place in a cave, where shepherds attended him at the winter solstice and presented him gifts.
According to another tale, Mithras was born from a rock; shown with a serpent coiled around the rock.


In Hinduism he is praised as Mitra-Varuna. Hymn 3.59 of the Rig Veda is dedicated to Mithra.
In Persia, Mithra was the protector god of the tribal society until the Zoroastar's reformation of Persian polytheism (628-55 BC).
In the Avesta, Mithra is the protector of the Aryan nation, giving victory to those who lie not unto Mithra.

On 25 December 274, Roman Emperor Aurelian proclaimed the Sun God the principal patron of the Empire and dedicated a temple to Him in the Campus Martius.
Catholicism has remained close to Mithraism, including: the timing of Christmas and Bishops adaptation of miters. The Christian church adopted 25 December as Jesus' birthday in the Fourth century. Christians priests are called Father. Mithraic Holy fathers wore red garment and cap, a ring, and carried a shepherds staff.

Mithra is also found in Chinese mythology, where he is known as “The Friend” and in statues is shown as a Military General.
Traces of the inner teachings of Mithraism can also be found in Sufisim (the mystical cult in Islam). At the end of the initiation ritual for the Miles degree a mark was branded (there are current practices of branding marks, for example in Bronfman’s NXIVM cult). During the ritual meal they drink wine, with their cup they offered devotional love. The bread represents flesh of the bull in whose death was life.
Mithras is also present in the autoerotic 7th degree and homoerotic 11th degree of Ordo Templi Orientis (OTO) of the infamous Satanist Aleister Crowley.

Mithras´ battle with the Sun resulted in the formation of a friendship between Mithras and his “companion” Sol Invictus (Invincible Sun).
Mithras is asked by the sun to kill the Bull, but refuses at first. The Raven, as messenger of the Sun, comes to him again with the request. Mithras goes into the field and captures the Bull and drags him to the cave of his birth. When Mithras kills the bull, from his blood comes wine and all the plants on earth.
The Bull that Mithra sacrifices represents his ego.

The scene shows Mithras slaying the Bull while he looks away. He stabs the bull in the neck. Around him are his companions the snake, scorpion, and dog. The 2 torch bearers of Mithras, Cautopates and Cautes, stand at either side of the bull slaying scene.
In the upper left corner is Sol Invictus (note the similarity to the Statue of Liberty in New York) and in the upper right corner the crescent moon.
See the Roman marble of Mithras slaying the bull, 2nd/early 3rd Century AD.


There is also an interesting relation to astrology/astronomy.

The bull slaying tale represents the constellation Persus (Mithras), Taurus (Bull), Canis Minor (dog), Hydra (snake), Corvus (raven), Scorpio (scorpio). The wheat is the star Spica (the brightest star in Virgo) and the blood is the Milky Way.
At the spring equinox Mithras moves the earth back into Aries, raising energy and power.
See Mithras with the 12 signs of the zodiac around him, showing he rules the cosmos, with the snake wrapped around him.


In Mithraism, there were 7 degrees of initiation.
The first degree was of corax (Raven) under Mercury.
The second degree of Nymphus (male-bride) under Venus. The neophyte wears a veil and carries a lamp in his hand. He makes a vow to the cult, and becomes celibate for at least duration of this stage. He is a bride(lover) of Mithra. He also offers a cup of water to the statute of Mithras.
On reaching the third degree Miles (solider) under Mars, the neophyte had to kneel naked, blindfolded with hands tied. He was then offered a crown on the point of a sword, which he ultimately puts away.

The fourth stage of Leo (lion) under Jupiter is the first of the senior degrees. He is entering the element of fire and is not allowed to touch water during the ritual, and instead honey was offered to the initiate to wash his hands and anoint his tongue.
The fifth degree of Perses (Persian) under moon, where he receives the highest revelations of wisdom of Magi. The initiate was purified with honey “associated with” purity and fertility.
In the sixth grade of Heliodromus (sun runner) under sun, the initiate imitates Sun at the ritual banquet. Sitting next to Mithra (Father), dressed in red, color of sun, fire and blood of life.
The seventh, highest, grade was of Pater (father) under Saturn: https://www.whitedragon.org.uk/articles/mithras.htm
(archived here: http://archive.ph/imXb4)


See Mithras as Kronos (Aeon) with wings and a snake wrapped around him, standing on the Earth globe.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I looked for a connection between dragons and Mithras, which seems to have been more influential in the foundation of the Christian Church than the teachings of Jesus Christ...
> 
> Mithras was accompanied by a snake, a.k.a. serpent, a.k.a. dragon.
> The bull slaying scene that is mostly associated with Mithras is really in reference to astrology/astronomy, where the snake represents the Hydra constellation.
> 
> Mithra or Mehr (translation: love, sun), worshipped since at least 1400 BC, was supposedly born of his virgin mother Anahita and the seed of Zarathustra (from the waters of Lake Hamun in the Persian province of Sistan). His birth took place in a cave, where shepherds attended him at the winter solstice and presented him gifts.
> According to another tale, Mithras was born from a rock; shown with a serpent coiled around the rock.
> 
> 
> ...


In ancient times all men had the true gospel including prophecies of Christ's coming but almost all corrupted what they had and created heresies, that is why so many lies are similar to the truth.

----------


## Firestarter

> In ancient times all men had the true gospel including prophecies of Christ's coming but almost all corrupted what they had and created heresies, that is why so many lies are similar to the truth.


 Do you really think that this sentence adds something worthwhile to this thread?
So your explanation for the similarities between Mithraism and Christianity is something like, that Mithras worshippers, in anticipation of Joshua of Nazareth, already had much of the New Testament and Christianity mapped out in advance...
Or maybe that Mithraists had the “true gospel”?!?

That seems a bit improbable against the historic fact that the New Testament was written and Christianity was effectively founded by the Mithras, Sol Invictus, worshipping Roman Emperor Constantine; who then made it the Roman state religion.
To a simple guy like me it makes more sense that Constantine corrupted the teaching of Joshua of Nazareth, making him some kind of “Christ” freak born of a virgin mother and the “Holy Spirit” (whatever that may be), while destroying the followers of Joshua from the inside.

Emperor Nero adopted the radiating crown as the symbol of his sovereignty to show that he was an incarnation of Mithras.
When Emperor Commodus (Emperor 180-192 AD) was initiated into the Mithraic religion, there began an era of strong support of Mithraism that included emperors such as Aurelian, Diocletian, and Julian the Apostate, who called Mithras "_the guide of the souls_".

Mithras later was referred to by Roman worshippers as “_Sol invictus_” (invincible sun). The sun itself was considered to be "_the eye of Mithras_". The title _Sol invictus_ was later transferred to Mithras. The Roman erected several _Mithraeums_, where Mithras was worshipped. Emperor Diocletian, who ruled 284-305 AD, gave Mithras the title "_The Protector of the Empire_".
The New Testament was only written during the reign of Constantine. The Council of Nicaea officially recognised the New Testament as being written by God in 325 AD (almost 300 years after “Jesus Christ” was crucified). 

The official story is that Emperor Constantine (Emperor 306-337 AD) converted from Mithraism to Christianity on the eve of a battle in 312 AD. Constantine made Christianity the state religion. All subsequent emperors were openly hostile towards Mithraism.
That seem improbable as he maintained the title “_Pontifex Maximus_” - the high priest of paganism. And  Constantine’s coins were inscribed with: “_SOL INVICTO COMITI_” (TO MY COMPANION THE INVINCIBLE SUN) and showed _Sol_ at least until 323 AD.

http://www.cais-soas.com/CAIS/Religions ... ianity.htm
(archived here: http://archive.is/YnS6B)

The first Roman Emperor to omit “_Pontifex Maximus_” from his title was Gratian (Emperor 375-383 AD).

The following third century mosaic of the Vatican grottoes under St. Peter's Basilica, allegedly represents Christ as the sun-god Helios/Sol Invictus riding in his chariot.

----------


## donnay

> In ancient times all men had the true gospel including prophecies of Christ's coming but almost all corrupted what they had and created heresies, that is why so many lies are similar to the truth.


Traditions of men that make void the Word of God.

Satan's many names throughout the Bible:

Abaddon (destroying angel), Revelation 9:11.

Angel of the bottomless pit, Revelation 9:11.

Apollyon (destroyer), Revelation 9:11.

Accuser of our brethren (the devil is the chief complainer against those who believe in God), Revelation 12:10.

Adversary (opponent), 1Peter 5:8.

Angel of light (messenger of light), 2Corinthians 11:14.

Antichrist (opponent of the Messiah), 1John 4:3.

Beelzebub (the dung god, ruler of the devils), Luke 11:15.

Belial (worthlessness), 2Corinthians 6:15.

Crooked serpent, Isaiah 27:1.

Devil, Matthew 4:1, 5, 8, 11, 9:32, etc.

Dragon, Revelation 12:7.

Enemy (the hateful, hostile one), Matthew 13:39.

Father of Lies, John 8:44.

God of this world (god of this age), 2Corinthians 4:3 - 4.

Great dragon, Revelation 12:9.

Great fiery red dragon (serpent), Revelation 12:3.

Liar (a falsifier), John 8:44.

Man of sin (man of offense), 2Thessalonians 2:3.

Murderer, John 8:44.

Old Serpent, Revelation 12:9.

Power of darkness (power of obscurity), Colossians 1:13.

Prince of the devils (Matthew 12:24).

Prince of the power of the air (ruler who has authority over air), Ephesians 2:1.

Roaring Lion, 1Peter 5:8.

Ruler of this world (prince of this world), John 12:31.

Satan (the devil), Revelation 12:9, 20:2.

Serpent (snake), Genesis 3:1, 2Corinthians 11:3.

Son of perdition (son of destruction), 2Thessalonians 2:3.

Tempter (the tester, one who entices), Matthew 4:3.

Thief (stealer), John 10:9 - 10.

Wicked one (the devil), Matthew 13:38.

----------


## Firestarter

> Traditions of men that make void the Word of God.
> 
> Satan's many names throughout the Bible:


 Its interesting how many of these quotes from the Bible refer to dragons or serpents...

I'm not very interested in the supposed Satan or God as I believe that it's (only) human's doing that causes the sorry state of our Brave New World.
Here are some quotes mostly on wrong "types" of men.

Also the barbarian Scythians are mentioned...



> 3 Maccabees 7:5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				These friends also drove them along in chains, treating them harshly as slaves, or rather, as traitors. Without any investigation or trial they attempted to destroy them, displaying a cruelty more savage than the barbarians from Scythia.


 
Matthew 21:12-13: money changers and doves sellers.
Mithraists and Jews sacrificed birds

Matthew 7:15 (KJV): false prophets

Matthew 24:24 (KJV): false Christs and false prophets

2 Corinthians 11:13-15 (KJV): false apostles, deceitful workers.


I think that one of biggest mind control techniques that is used against us, is turning us into hypocrites (of course political correct!).
Matthew 23:14-33



> Woe unto you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites! for ye devour widows' houses, and for a pretence make long prayer: therefore ye shall receive the greater damnation.
> Woe unto you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites! for ye compass sea and land to make one proselyte, and when he is made, ye make him twofold more the child of hell than yourselves.
> Woe unto you, ye blind guides, which say, Whosoever shall swear by the temple, it is nothing; but whosoever shall swear by the gold of the temple, he is a debtor!
> Ye fools and blind: for whether is greater, the gold, or the temple that sanctifieth the gold?
> And, Whosoever shall swear by the altar, it is nothing; but whosoever sweareth by the gift that is upon it, he is guilty.
> Ye fools and blind: for whether is greater, the gift, or the altar that sanctifieth the gift?
> Whoso therefore shall swear by the altar, sweareth by it, and by all things thereon.
> And whoso shall swear by the temple, sweareth by it, and by him that dwelleth therein.
> And he that shall swear by heaven, sweareth by the throne of God, and by him that sitteth thereon.
> ...


Matthew 6:1-6



> Take heed that ye do not your alms before men, to be seen of them: otherwise ye have no reward of your Father which is in heaven.
> Therefore when thou doest thine alms, do not sound a trumpet before thee, as the hypocrites do in the synagogues and in the streets, that they may have glory of men. Verily I say unto you, They have their reward.
> But when thou doest alms, let not thy left hand know what thy right hand doeth:
> That thine alms may be in secret: and thy Father which seeth in secret himself shall reward thee openly.
> And when thou prayest, thou shalt not be as the hypocrites are: for they love to pray standing in the synagogues and in the corners of the streets, that they may be seen of men. Verily I say unto you, They have their reward.
> But thou, when thou prayest, enter into thy closet, and when thou hast shut thy door, pray to thy Father which is in secret; and thy Father which seeth in secret shall reward thee openly.


Matthew 15:7-11



> Ye hypocrites, well did Esaias prophesy of you, saying,
> This people draweth nigh unto me with their mouth, and honoureth me with their lips; but their heart is far from me.
> But in vain they do worship me, teaching for doctrines the commandments of men.
> And he called the multitude, and said unto them, Hear, and understand:
> Not that which goeth into the mouth defileth a man; but that which cometh out of the mouth, this defileth a man.


 
And my favourite quote from the Bible...
Luke 6:41-45 



> And why beholdest thou the mote that is in thy brother's eye, but perceivest not the beam that is in thine own eye?
> Either how canst thou say to thy brother, Brother, let me pull out the mote that is in thine eye, when thou thyself beholdest not the beam that is in thine own eye? Thou hypocrite, cast out first the beam out of thine own eye, and then shalt thou see clearly to pull out the mote that is in thy brother's eye.
> For a good tree bringeth not forth corrupt fruit; neither doth a corrupt tree bring forth good fruit.
> For every tree is known by his own fruit. For of thorns men do not gather figs, nor of a bramble bush gather they grapes.
> A good man out of the good treasure of his heart bringeth forth that which is good; and an evil man out of the evil treasure of his heart bringeth forth that which is evil: for of the abundance of the heart his mouth speaketh.

----------


## donnay

> It’s interesting how many of these quotes from the Bible refer to dragons or serpents...


Yes because Satan has many names.




> I'm not very interested in the supposed Satan or God as I believe that it's (only) human's doing that causes the sorry state of our Brave New World.


Well, I am not here to judge your understanding, but using discernment, if you read and study the Bible (Chapter by Chapter & Verse by Verse), with understanding, you get the wisdom and knowledge you need to figure out what is really going on.  God made all humans, including Satan.  Our time here (which is a very short time) is basically a test.  You can choose Good or you can choose Evil.  We all fall short, in the flesh, and that is the very reason God sent his son, in the flesh, to forgive us when we repent for our foolishness to do Evil.

----------


## Firestarter

> We all fall short, in the flesh, and that is the very reason God sent his son, in the flesh, to forgive us when we repent for our foolishness to do Evil.


 When Christians call everybody a sinner, my usual reply is: was Jesus a sinner?
Now if Jesus was born a mortal man, more talented than average, we would all have the same responsibilities. To stand up against the psychopaths that make "our" world a living hell.
Now when Jesus is some sort of freak half-God Christ, it's undertstandable that we can't be expected to fight against evil, even if this means that "they" would murder us.
And then there is the aspect of believing in some all-powerful God that decides what happens. So why would we fight in the first place? Even more so as everything is predestined?
And so the Christians become enslaved by the fable that when you're a good slave in this life, you will be rewarded in the "eternal life" after death. Isn't it strange that most Christians are afraid to die?





> Well, I am not here to *judge* your understanding, but using discernment, if you read and study the Bible (Chapter by Chapter & Verse by Verse), with understanding, you get the wisdom and knowledge you need to figure out what is really going on. God made all humans, including Satan. Our time here (which is a very short time) is basically a test. You can choose Good or you can choose Evil.


 But when I read your post, you implicitely "judge" me...

How would you know that the Bible is such a wonderful book, if you haven’t studied other religions?!? You could only “rate” the Bible as the “Word of God” if you can compare it...
When I first read the Bible, when I was something like 26, it disgusted me. I can hardly think of a bigger insult to God than calling this the Word of God. The Tanach (a.k.a. Old Testament) is a book of genocide, slavery, paedophilia, and greed.
The New Testament became officially recognised as written by God by the Council of Nicaea in 325 AD. Why would anybody believe some council under the rule of the Roman, sun worshipping Emperor Constantine?

The only good thing about the whole Bible are some of the things “Jesus Christ” said. The problem here is that this was written down hundreds of years after the Romans had him executed. And then when the Romans compiled the Bible, they made the mass murderor Pontius Pilate into a hero that supposedly tried to save Him.
Why would Jesus tell the Jews to pay taxes to the Emperor?


There are some similarities between the teachings of Buddha and Jesus. If I remember correctly in the New Testament there are some paragraphs dedicated to how Jesus was as a child, then from age 16/17 till 30 years old nothing about how Jesus lived. What did he do in these years? Did he work as a carpenter, like Josef? Did he remain in “Israel” or did he go abroad (maybe India) to study other religions?
In my opinion Buddhism could be closer to Jesus’ teachings than the Tanach or New Testament.


The later Buddha was born as Prince Siddhartha Gautama. When he reached the age of 16, his father reputedly arranged his marriage to a cousin of the same age and he lived a life of comfort. At the age of 29 Siddhartha took a trip to meet his subjects. Siddhartha saw an old man, a diseased man, a decaying corpse, and an ascetic. He couldn’t go on with his wealthy lifestyle knowing that people were suffering. He couldn’t find a teacher that could answer all his questions and settled on a lifestyle where he had to overcome every need, this included fasting for days and meditation. He preferred being a homeless man (like Jesus) and he begged for food.

According to legend Siddhartha became the (or “a”) Buddha when meditating under the Bodhi tree for days. After he became Buddha he taught his disciples the middle way. The description of how Buddha was attacked by “Mara” before reaching enlightenment is something like: 


> Mara attempts to tempt Buddha, both with promises of glory and pleasure, and then begins to warn of consequences for breaking away from the prince's religious and secular duties. Buddha easily rejects these, knowing they are meaningless.
> Mara uses force against Buddha, appearing as a hideous demon and sending an army of likewise revolting and terrible creatures, bent on the bodily destruction of Buddha. They launch a volley of arrows at Buddha, but as these projectiles approach they are transformed into flowers and fall harmlessly to the ground. Buddha invokes the earth goddess to wash away the demons in a flood—the earth goddess obliges. The daughters of Mara try to coerce and seduce Buddha, but he recognizes them as they are, and is not swayed from his goal.
> Finally Mara mocks Buddha, and tells him his work is for nothing, as there is no one there to recognize his achievement. Buddha responds that the earth will be his witness, and after touching the ground the earth trembles in agreement. Thus Mara admits defeat for the moment; however, he is determined to carry on harassing the Buddha and his followers


 http://www.newworldencyclopedia.org/entry/Mara


This is very similar as the description of how Jesus was tempted when he fasted in the desert for 40 days (Buddha also fasted regularly and for long periods).
Matthew 4:1-11: 


> Then was Jesus led up of the Spirit into the wilderness to be tempted of the devil. And when he had fasted forty days and forty nights, he was afterward an hungred. And when the tempter came to him, he said, If thou be the Son of God, command that these stones be made bread. But he answered and said, It is written, Man shall not live by bread alone, but by every word that proceedeth out of the mouth of God.
> Then the devil taketh him up into the holy city, and setteth him on a pinnacle of the temple, And saith unto him, If thou be the Son of God, cast thyself down: for it is written, He shall give his angels charge concerning thee: and in their hands they shall bear thee up, lest at any time thou dash thy foot against a stone. Jesus said unto him, It is written again, Thou shalt not tempt the Lord thy God.
> Again, the devil taketh him up into an exceeding high mountain, and sheweth him all the kingdoms of the world, and the glory of them; And saith unto him, All these things will I give thee, if thou wilt fall down and worship me. Then saith Jesus unto him, Get thee hence, Satan: for it is written, Thou shalt worship the Lord thy God, and him only shalt thou serve. Then the devil leaveth him, and, behold, angels came and ministered unto him.

----------


## Firestarter

> The official story is that Emperor Constantine (Emperor 306-337 AD) converted from Mithraism to Christianity on the eve of a battle in 312 AD. Constantine made Christianity the state religion. All subsequent emperors were openly hostile towards Mithraism.
> That seem improbable as he maintained the title “_Pontifex Maximus_” - the high priest of paganism. And  Constantine’s coins were inscribed with: “_SOL INVICTO COMITI_” (TO MY COMPANION THE INVINCIBLE SUN) and showed _Sol_ at least until 323 AD.
> 
> http://www.cais-soas.com/CAIS/Religions ... ianity.htm
> (archived here: http://archive.is/YnS6B)


 Most of the following link is identical to the previous story, but the big bonus of this version is that it comes with nice pictures (and some recent updates).

Ulansey believes the images of Mithras slaying the bull (Taurus) are astronomical star maps. He claims that just about all the iconography and even initiation ceremonies are consistently astronomical. Mithras’ killing of the bull symbolizes his power to move the entire universe.
Depiction of Mithras with Persian dress slaying the sacred bull at the Santa Maria Capua Vetere.


Besides Christ and Mithras, there are many other deities - like Osiris, Tammuz, Adonis, Balder, Attis, and Dionysus – that died and were resurrected.
Many classical heroes – like Hercules, Perseus, and Theseus – were born through the a virgin mother and divine father.

The veneration of Mithra began around 3000 BCE in Persia but only in about 2800 BC, Mithra was transformed to a major gods.
Mithraism spread east through India to China, and west throughout the entire length of the Roman frontier. Sites of Mithraic worship have been found in Britain, Italy, Romania, Germany, Hungary, Bulgaria, Turkey, Persia, Armenia, Syria, Israel, and North Africa.
Mithraism was especially strong in Armenia, where the Parthian princes were priests of Mithras, and an entire district of this land was dedicated to the Virgin Mother Anahita. Many Mithraeums were built in Armenia, which remained one of the laststrongholds of Mithraism. 

Mithras represented a system of ethics in which the brotherhood should unify against evil. Mithras worshippers believed in a celestial heaven and an infernal hell.
Purification through a ritualistic baptism was required of the faithful, who also took part in a ceremony in which they drank wine and ate bread to symbolize the body and blood of the god.

In the seventeen or eighteen century B.C., the Persian pantheon was drastically reformed by Zarathustra (known in Greek as Zoroaster). Ahura-Mazda became supreme god of goodness, whereas Ahriman became the ultimate embodiment of evil. The reformation of Zarathustra retained the hundreds of Persian deities, ordered into a hierarchical system of “Immortals” and  “Adored Ones” under the rule of either Ahura-Mazda or Ahriman.
Within this pantheon of gods, Mithras became the “Judger of Souls’, the divine representative of Ahura-Mazda on earth, and protected the righteous from the demonic forces of Ahriman. Mithras was omniscient, undeceivable, infallible, eternally watchful, and never-resting. Mithras had 1000 eyes (so he could see everything), was the God of Truth, Lord of Heavenly Light and The Lord of the Wide Pastures (who caused the plants to spring forth from the ground).
Mithras was the guardian of arms, and patron of soldiers and armies.

According to the Avesta, the holy book of the religion of Zarathustra, Ahura-Mazda created Mithras in order to guarantee contracts and of promises. The name Mithras, in fact, became the Persian word for “contract”.
The handshake was developed by those who worshipped him as a token of friendship and as a gesture to show that you were unarmed. When Mithras later became the Roman god of contracts, the handshake gesture was imported throughout the Mediterranean and Europe by Roman soldiers.
Mithras at the left in Iranian attire shaking hands with the Hellenic God Zeus. This may be one of the first depictions of the  handshake symbolizing the “Payman” (pact), Eski Kale (Turkey), circa 300 BC.


The Babylonians also incorporated their belief in destiny into the Mithraic worship of Zurvan, the Persian god of infinite time and father of the gods Ahura-Mazda and Ahriman.
Mithras worshippers prayed: “Abide with  me in my soul. Leave me not [so] that I may be initiated and that the Holy Spirit may breathe within me.”

Sacrificial offerings of cattle and birds were made to Mithras, along with the hallucinogenic drink Haoma (similar to “Soma” from Vedic scriptures).

See from left to right: Mithra, Ardashir II and the supreme God Ahuramazda; standing on a lotus. See the “Sun Rays”  coming from the head of Mithras and the object held by Mithras, which could be a ceremonial broadsword.


The great festival of the Mithraic calendar on December the 25th, and the 16th of every month was kept holy to Mithras.
The Mithraic priests were called Patres Sacrorum (Fathers of the Sacred Mysteries). They had the titles Leo and Hierocorax, and presided over the priestly festivals of Leontica (for lions), Coracica (for ravens), and Hierocoracica (sacred ravens).
Mithras was worshipped almost exclusively by men, most of the wives and daughters of the Mithraists worshipped Magna Mater, Ma-Bellona, Anahita, Cybele, and Artemis. These goddess religions practiced the ritual known of the Taurobolium (bull sacrifice), in which the blood of the slaughtered animal drenched the  initiate. Mithraists soon adopted the Taurobolium ritual as their own. This blood baptism symbolised renewal of the human soul.

See the stages of Roman Mithraism: 1-Cerax (Raven); 2-Nymphos (Bride); 3-Miles (Soldier); 4-Leo (Lion); 5-Perses (Persian); 6- Heliodrommus (Sun-Runner); 7-Pater (Father).
In the final grade is a distinct Persian cap symbolizing the cap of Mithras.


Mani and many of his followers were persecuted and (Many died in 276 AD). Manichaeism was a major religion in the East until the 14th century. It later led to the creation of several early Christian “heresies”, like the Cathars (a.k.a. Albigenses).
The Knights Templar, founded by Crusaders in  Jerusalem in 1118, came into contact with Manichean heretics who despised the Cross, regarding it as the instrument of Christ’s torture. This was followed by the Templars, who were charged with blasphemy in 1312 for committing homosexual acts, worshipping Baphomet, and spitting upon crucifixes in their rituas.
The Knights Templar have been imitated by dozens of mystical sects and secret societies, including the Freemasons, the Hermetic Order of the Golden Dawn and the Ordo Templi Orientallis of Alistair Crowley.
Worshippers of Mithras were the first in the western world to preach the doctrine of divine right of kings. It was the worship of the sun, on which the Sun-King Louis XIV (1638-1715) and other deified sovereigns of the West founded their monarchial absolute dictatorship.

In Iran, up until at least 1979, traditional Mithraic holidays and customs still continued to be officially practiced. The celebrations have continued with the support of the supposed Iranian Islamic extremism.  The Iranian New Year celebration of “Now-Ruz” takes place in the spring for 13 days. The “_Mihragan_” festival in honor of Mithras, Judge of Iran, runs for a period of 5 days.
Mithras is also still venerated today by the Parsis, the descendants of the Persian Zoroastrians now living mainly in India. Their temples to Mithras are called “dar-i Mihr” (The Court of Mithras): https://kavehfarrokh.com/arthurian-l...aic-mysteries/
(archived here: http://archive.is/qYgeu)

----------


## donnay

> When Christians call everybody a sinner, my usual reply is: was Jesus a sinner?
> Now if Jesus was born a mortal man, more talented than average, we would all have the same responsibilities. To stand up against the psychopaths that make "our" world a living hell.
> Now when Jesus is some sort of freak half-God Christ, it's undertstandable that we can't be expected to fight against evil, even if this means that "they" would murder us.
> And then there is the aspect of believing in some all-powerful God that decides what happens. So why would we fight in the first place? Even more so as everything is predestined?
> And so the Christians become enslaved by the fable that when you're a good slave in this life, you will be rewarded in the "eternal life" after death. Isn't it strange that most Christians are afraid to die?


Well here are some scriptures you can mull over.  Jesus was God in the flesh.

John 1:1 - In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God.

John 1:14 - And the Word was made flesh, and dwelt among us, (and we beheld his glory, the glory as of the only begotten of the Father,) full of grace and truth.

John 10:30 - I and [my] Father are one.

Isaiah 9:6 - For unto us a child is born, unto us a son is given: and the government shall be upon his shoulder: and his name shall be called Wonderful, Counsellor, The mighty God, The everlasting Father, The Prince of Peace.

John 20:28 - And Thomas answered and said unto him, My Lord and my God.

John 8:58 - Jesus said unto them, Verily, verily, I say unto you, Before Abraham was, I am.


If you have faith enough with understanding, the evil loses in the end.  So I am not particularly worried about the evil, because with God on your side who could be against us?  (Psalm 118:6)




> But when I read your post, you implicitely "judge" me...
> 
> How would you know that the Bible is such a wonderful book, if you havent studied other religions?!? You could only rate the Bible as the Word of God if you can compare it...
> When I first read the Bible, when I was something like 26, it disgusted me. I can hardly think of a bigger insult to God than calling this the Word of God. The Tanach (a.k.a. Old Testament) is a book of genocide, slavery, paedophilia, and greed.
> The New Testament became officially recognised as written by God by the Council of Nicaea in 325 AD. Why would anybody believe some council under the rule of the Roman, sun worshipping Emperor Constantine?
> 
> The only good thing about the whole Bible are some of the things Jesus Christ said. The problem here is that this was written down hundreds of years after the Romans had him executed. And then when the Romans compiled the Bible, they made the mass murderor Pontius Pilate into a hero that supposedly tried to save Him.
> Why would Jesus tell the Jews to pay taxes to the Emperor?
> 
> ...


There is only one Judge and that is God.  Therefore, he has given us the gift of discernment.  I discerned from your earlier posts that you may have read the Bible but you did not understand.  That's key.  You need to study it, and read it chapter by chapter and verse by verse to understand the subject, context and the language.

II Timothy 2:15 - KJV
Study to shew thyself approved unto God, a workman that needeth not to be ashamed, rightly dividing the word of truth.

----------


## Firestarter

> Well here are some scriptures you can mull over.  Jesus was God in the flesh.


 You don't have a clue what you're talking about. You're using your "Christianity" as some sort of ball and chain to keep yourself from finding the truth within yourself.
Your Christianity has first put you in the shackles of mind control, and now you use your misguided ideas on the "Word of God" as a defence mechanism for your ego!

To call the Bible the "Word of God" is just about one of the biggest insults anybody could make "God". The authors of the Bible supported: slavery, paedophilia, corruption, and genocide.
Just the idea that God would have any need to write a book is preposterous.





> There is only one Judge and that is God.  Therefore, he has given us the gift of discernment.  I discerned from your earlier posts that you may have read the Bible but you did not understand.  That's key.  You need to study it, and read it chapter by chapter and verse by verse to understand the subject, context and the language.


 Who do you think you´re fooling? Me, God or yourself.
You´re not even capable of reading a book the size of the Tanach, and remember what you read a hundred pages before. That´s why you need to cut it up in small sections - verse for verse...

Who gave you the right to "judge" me and make demands like: you "need to study it"?!?
Who gave you the right to speak for God?

The Tanach (that you in all ignorance probably call Old Testament) is at least a "real" book, while the New Testament was compiled under the express orders of the Sun, Mithras worshipping Roman Emperor Constantine.

Do you even realise that the New Testament was declared the "Word of God" hundreds of years after Joshua of Nazareth was, executed on the orders of the Roman oppressor of Israel, by some "holy" Roman Council?
Can you tell me about the "studies" that you did?
Why don´t you read the scientific articles on vaccines instead of copy-pasting article that often misrepresent the studies?

How can you claim to have read the Bible when you don't even speak Hebrew or Roman?


As you're not capable of getting the context of the Bible, here's my favourite quote from the Bible again that should be within the limits of your understanding!



> Luke 6:41-45 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				And why beholdest thou the mote that is in thy brother's eye, but perceivest not the beam that is in thine own eye?
> Either how canst thou say to thy brother, Brother, let me pull out the mote that is in thine eye, when thou thyself beholdest not the beam that is in thine own eye? Thou hypocrite, cast out first the beam out of thine own eye, and then shalt thou see clearly to pull out the mote that is in thy brother's eye.
> For a good tree bringeth not forth corrupt fruit; neither doth a corrupt tree bring forth good fruit.
> ...

----------


## donnay

> You don't have a clue what you're talking about. You're using your "Christianity" as some sort of ball and chain to keep yourself from finding the truth within yourself.
> Your Christianity has first put you in the shackles of mind control, and now you use your misguided ideas on the "Word of God" as a defence mechanism for your ego!
> 
> To call the Bible the "Word of God" is just about one of the biggest insults anybody could make "God". The authors of the Bible supported: slavery, paedophilia, corruption, and genocide.
> Just the idea that God would have any need to write a book is preposterous.
> 
> 
>  Who do you think you´re fooling? Me, God or yourself.
> You´re not even capable of reading a book the size of the Tanach, and remember what you read a hundred pages before. That´s why you need to cut it up in small sections - verse for verse...
> ...


Yes great verses, but the whole chapter is more enlightening to read with understanding.  Many traditions of men have made void the Word of God.  This particular chapter points that out.

What does those verses mean?  Who was speaking those words?  What does Sabbath mean?

----------


## Firestarter

Has anybody heard the story of the 3 wise men (or kings) from the East visiting the newborn baby Jesus after following the star?
Here’s a painting from ca. 1320 showing the “baby” Joshua of Nazareth visited by the “three” wise men from the East. Jesus, Maria and Josef with halos.



According to the New Testament:
- They were an unnumbered amount (instead of a defined 3);
- They only started travelling to Bethlehem AFTER Jesus had already been born (the star had already disappeared); so Jesus was probably still a baby (not completely sure) but NOT newborn.

Matthew 2:1-11 (KJV) 



> *1  Now when Jesus was born in Bethlehem of Judaea in the days of Herod the king, behold, there came wise men from the east to Jerusalem*,
> 2  Saying, Where is he that is born King of the Jews? for we have seen his star in the east, and are come to worship him.
> 3  When Herod the king had heard these things, he was troubled, and all Jerusalem with him.
> 4  And when he had gathered all the chief priests and scribes of the people together, he demanded of them where Christ should be born.
> 
> 5  And they said unto him, In Bethlehem of Judaea: for thus it is written by the prophet,
> 6  And thou Bethlehem, in the land of Juda, art not the least among the princes of Juda: for out of thee shall come a Governor, that shall rule my people Israel.
> 7  Then Herod, when he had privily called the wise men, enquired of them diligently what time the star appeared.
> 8  And he sent them to Bethlehem, and said, Go and search diligently for the young child; and when ye have found him, bring me word again, that I may come and worship him also.
> ...


 
The supposed 3 Magi (wise men) from the East were later named: Balthasar, Melchior and Caspar.
Alternately they were called Bithisarea, Melichior and Gathasp (or Casper of Gasper).

Subsequent traditions embellished the narrative. In the 3rd century the magi were considered to be kings.
In Western churches, Balthasar is often represented as a king of Arabia or Ethiopia, Melchior as a king of Persia, and Gaspar as a king of India.

The Adoration of the Magi became one of the most popular themes in Christian art, the first known painting on the subject is the fresco in the Priscilla Catacomb of Rome from the 2nd century (when Christians were still persecuted by Rome).


Eastern tradition sets the number of Magi at 12, “based” on the number of gifts: https://www.britannica.com/topic/Magi


Mithras is often pictured wearing a (red) Mithras cap, a.k.a. Phrygian cap.
See the “Three” Wise Men from the “east” (Persia) in a painting at Basilica of Sant' Apollinare Nuovo in Ravenna, Italy; wearing Mithras caps, 6th century AD.


The Mithras cap is a popular theme in the biggest “Christian”, Mithras worshipping, nation in the world, the USA.

See Columbia “Miss Liberty” with the Mithras cap on a US coin from 1831.


See “Miss Liberty” with the Mithras cap on an American World War 1 propaganda poster.



Phrygia was located in what is roughly now Turkey, where Mithraism flourished.
Phrygia was also a centre of snake, serpent worshipping.

Sabazios is the horseman and sky father god of the Phrygians and Thracians. Probably the god's origins are in Macedonia and Thrace.
The migrating Phrygians brought Sabazios with them to Anatolia in the early first millennium BC. One of the native religion's creatures was the Lunar Bull.

Under Roman Emperor Gordian III (of the knot?), probably from an Anatolian family, the god on horseback appears on coins minted at Tlos, in neighboring Lycia, and at Istrus, in the province of Lower Moesia, between Thrace and the Danube.
See the coin with the riding god and serpent.


The image of the god on horseback battling the chtonic serpent, on which his horse tramples, was easily transformed into the image of Saint George and the Dragon, the patron saint of the Order of the Garter, whose earliest known depictions are from tenth- and eleventh-century Cappadocia and eleventh-century Georgia and Armenia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sabazios

----------


## Firestarter

*Sabazios, Mithras, St. George*

It looks like Mithras wasn’t (isn’t) even the Supreme God, the Father, in Mithraism but Ahura-Mazda...



> In the seventeen or eighteen century B.C., the Persian pantheon was drastically reformed by Zarathustra (known in Greek as Zoroaster). Ahura-Mazda became supreme god of goodness, whereas Ahriman became the ultimate embodiment of evil. The reformation of Zarathustra retained the hundreds of Persian deities, ordered into a hierarchical system of “Immortals” and  “Adored Ones” under the rule of either Ahura-Mazda or Ahriman.
> (...)
> 
> According to the Avesta, the holy book of the religion of Zarathustra, Ahura-Mazda created Mithras in order to guarantee contracts and of promises. The name Mithras, in fact, became the Persian word for “contract”.
> (...)
> 
> The Babylonians also incorporated their belief in destiny into the Mithraic worship of Zurvan, the Persian god of infinite time and father of the gods Ahura-Mazda and Ahriman.


In Hinduism, with its Trinity god, Mithras is praised as Mitra-Varuna.
There is also an obvious Trinity in Mithraism - Ahura-Mazda, Ahriman and Mithras – like in Christianity.


I was trying to put together Mithraism, serpent (dragon) worshipping and the legend of St. George (patron saint of the Order of the Garter)...

Phrygia was a centre of snake, serpent worshipping and - Sabazios.
Sabazios is the horseman and sky father god of the Phrygians and Thracians that seems to be the (copied) myth for the dragon slaying St. George. Phrygia is roughly what is now the Asian part of Turkey, where Mithraism flourished; Thrace is roughly the European part of Turkey...
See a Roman bronze statue of Mithras-Sabazios, 2nd/3rd century AD.


See the depiction of St. George of Labechina, Georgia, 11th century.


See St. George and the dragon on the 1823 Gold Two Pound Coin and 1887 Queen Victoria Jubilee Crown.



See St. George and the dragon on the stained glass window at St George’s Hall.



The cult of Sabazios (the Thracian Horseman) was popular in Classical Greece, and later spread throughout the Roman empire. We also know that it showed a good deal of simmilarites to the cult of Dionysus/Bacchus.

The Thracian Horseman is depicted as young, and usually shown wearing a cloak and armed with a lance. His image is usually accompanied by some adversarial animals: most often a snake twined around a tree, and sometimes by lions and other wild beasts.
See a typical image of Sabazios, here hunting a boar. The boar was a particularly ‘celtic’ image, whereas the serpent was more Greek or Eastern (compare this to St. George)...


The celebrant-priestesses, Maenads, became hysteric during ceremonies. This was probably caused by dance, chanting, but most importantly by the blood from the ritual slaughter of animals; in some cases ritually torn apart by the Maenads in sacrifice to the god: https://atlanticreligion.com/2014/08...-thracian-god/
(archived here: http://archive.is/Si5BB)


At the basis of the so-called Roman Mithraism lies the Sabazios religion of the Thracian cult to the sun. The ritual pictures Mithras ritually killing Sabazios (personified by the bull?) so that the new Sun is born.
On the Thracian horseman from Constantinople there are an eagle and  snake on the tree of life. The horseman holds 3 tied twigs in his hand, for the trinity – Spirit of life,Earth, Sky.


In the iconography, Dionysus is marked by a young lion (for youth and strength). On the Mithra relief of the National Museum of History, Sofia, over the bull, is the ancient sign of the Sun, swastika. This emphasizes that the bull is a symbol for Sabazios.


Another interesting image is the “Hand of Sabazios”; sometimes depicted as the Orphic Egg. All have a serpent or _basilisk_ representing the chthonic ideal. Most hands show a mother lying with her child on the wrist. This could be an allusion to Ariadne, wife of Dionysus in the Cretan-Greek version of the myth.
The birth and rebirth of Dionysus were central parts of the Orphic mystery-legend.


Other iconcography commonly associated with these hands include the Caduceus or wand of Hermes/Mercury, a set of scales, eagle, vines or ritual objects like a sacrificial knife. Some of these hands show an Orphic Egg.
On some hands, including that from Gradnitsa, along with the crested snake, the fir-cone and the lion, there is also a bull. What does the bull from “Sabazios’ hands” symbolise?

http://www.academia.edu/32038374/Thr...a._Iconography

----------


## Firestarter

I sometimes think that adults are even more gullible than children.
According to the official story (for adults): Santa Claus is based on the Dutch, Belgian Sinterklaas, who in turn was based on St. Nicholas of Myra (located in what is now called Turkey)...

I investigated the origins of Sinterklaas, Santa Claus because I saw several things that look like a connection to Mithraism:
Sinterklaas wears a red hat (mijter).
St. Nicholas comes from Turkey.
Sinterklaas rides a white horse (schimmel); like St. George.
Christmas is staged on 25 December; the day the Romans celebrated the birth day of Mithras.
In Christmas festivities the Christmas tree is central; Sabazios was often pictured with a fir-cone.

Here´s some information on one of the great Dutch successes - Sinterklaas. Sinterklaas - Sint Klaas
The Dutch word “Sint” would be translated “Saint” in English (instead of the anagram of Satan “Santa”).
Sinterklaas (“de Sint” in short) lives in Spain and comes to the Netherlands (and Belgium) in the beginning of November by boat.

Sinterklaas rides on a white horse (schimmel) and has black helpers (zwarte pieten).


Part of the legend of Sinterklaas is that only “sweet” kids get presents, while “naughty” kids get beaten up with some sticks (de roe), and really bad kids are taken in a bag to Spain.
Sinterklaas rides over the rooftops accompanied by his zwarte pieten, which go down through the chimney to deliver the presents.

Usually the kids sing in front of the chimney in the evening (most houses don’t have these anymore) to get presents in their shoe, they often leave a carrot for the horse to find presents in their shoe the following morning. These are usually relatively small present: often a piece of chocolate (pepernoten are also typical for Sinterklaas).
It is the parents that tell the kids how many times (not every evening) they can sing for presents. On December 5 is the big party when the presents are brought in a bag. The December 5 celebration is often with some riming verses that is either read to a kid or is read by the object of the rime.

On 25 December, the Romans also held festivities for the god Saturnus (Saturnalia).

See the following image of Mithras, dressed in red, with his white horse, 4th century AD.


In Belgium the black helpers of Sinterklaas aren’t portrayed like black Africans (like the “zwarte piet” in  the Netherlands) but as the “oel” demons.

Also interesting is that the red “mijter” worn by Sinterklaas is really the mitra worn by the high priest, Pontifex Maximus, of Mithraism...
The mitra was originally based on the dagon hat worn by the priest in the Dagon, fish worshipping cult.


Nicholas of Myra was the the son of wealthy parents. When he was young, his parents died and his uncle, the local bishop, adopted him. Nicholas later became a priest and then also a bishop. In one of those strange coincidences, Nicholas even attended the First Council of Nicaea in 325 AD, convened by Roman Emperor Constantine, that would proclaim the Bible as the word of God.
St. Nicholas often gave gifts to the poor and died on 6 December 343 (aged 73): https://ahundredandfortycharactersis...g/sinterklaas/

What is missing in St. Nicholas is just about everything in the tale of Sinterklaas and Santa Claus.

It looks like the tale of Sinterklaas was mostly based on the Norse God Odin (the tale of Santa Claus changed his home to the North Pole). One of Odin's most popular titles is _–_ Allfather.
Odin had a long white beard (one eye) and sometimes visited earth, in disguise, in a cloak and broad-brimmed hat or hood. See on the left an early image of Santa Claus and on the right Odin...


Most historians agree that many of our Christmas traditions come from the ancient Norse festival known as Yule or Yuletide. The Norse sang Yule carols with their children singing from door-to-door wearing masks.
Vikings in Yule decorated trees with food, gifts, and small carvings. The Christmas tree could also be a reference to the Persian Tree of life...
Loki, the god of mischief and misfortune murdered the god Baldur, with a spear made from mistletoe. The Mistletoe berries later became a symbol of love in the same story, hence the tradition of kissing under it...

Norse stories sometimes describe Odin flying through the sky on a chariot pulled by his 8-legged flying white horse Sleipnir, visiting homes in the middle of the night and leaving gifts for children in their boots by the fireplace during the Yule season. Odin also rode in a flying chariot (or sleigh) pulled by Sleipnir.
Originally Santa’s single horse pulled his sleigh. This only became 8 reindeer after “_Twas the Night Before Christmas_” (1823). 

In anticipation of Odin’s return from the Great Hunt, the Yule, Norse children left their boots stuffed with straw by the fireplace. In the morning Odin had taken the straw and left sweets and presents in the boots.
Odin’s 2 ravens, Huginn and Muninn, were his eyes and ears and always watching the Vikings (like Mithras). Ravens also play an important role in Mithraism: https://sonsofvikings.com/blogs/hist...ule-traditions
(archived here: http://web.archive.org/web/20190201150437/https://sonsofvikings.com/blogs/history/viking-origins-of-christmas-yule-traditions)

----------


## Firestarter

Odin is another interesting topic, but Im not sure within the context of this thread...


Over 170 names are recorded for the Norse Odin.
In German his name was Wuotan or Wotan and in old English and Saxon Woden and Wodan.

Odin has only one eye. There are many masonic pictures with the one eye motto. Most of them don´t mention that this could be in reference to Odin...
Odin died either by hanging from or crucifixion on the world tree (Yggdrasil). See the picture, 1895.


Mithras wore a Phyrgian cap and was accompanied by a raven, a dog and a serpent (snake).
Odin had 2 wolves and 2 ravens for companion. See a picture of Odin (I dont know what the snake means).


See another picture of Odin, one eye, in red with a cape and a yellow sun, with 2 ravens, 18th century.


The modern English Wednesday comes from Old English wodnesdæg, like the Dutch woensdag is derived from wodensdach  Odin day. Also the Dutch woede (anger), is derived from Wodan (Odin): https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Odin
(archived here: http://archive.is/NUXuM)


I found the following interesting long article (not only on Odin!)...

The Norse Trinity consisted of Odin (the father), his son Thor (who is crucified), and son of inspiration (the Holy Ghost) Freyr.
See a detail from runestone in the Swedish Museum of National Antiquities in Stockholm. The 3 men are interpreted as Odin, Thor and Freyr.


Constantine had the writings of Arius burned; that was closer to the teachings of Joshua of Nazareth than the New Testament Jesus Christ.
See Roman Emperor Constantine and the Council of Nicaea, with Arius's books burned, Italy, ca. 825.


The number 12  zodiac signs, number of months, sons of Jacob (Israel) and apostles  dates back all the way to the Sumerians. See the following Sumerian tablet, dated 3000 BC or older.

https://arthuride.wordpress.com/tag/odin/
(archived here: http://archive.is/TtDxI)


In one of those strange coincidences, according to the Prose Vedda (dated 9th to 12th century), Odin (Voden), the son of Fríallaf, originally came from Thrace (now Turkey), home of snake and Mithras worshipping, before moving to what is now Scandinavia.
The genealogy begins with Noah from the Tanach (Old Testament), whose ark landed in what is now Turkey: https://is.cuni.cz/studium/predmety/...&kod=ARL100252

----------


## Firestarter

Thursday (donderdag in Dutch) was named after Odin´s son Thor.
Also note the “world tree” from which Odin was hanged...


An interesting symbol is the Tree of life that first appears in the Tanach (Old Testament) in Genesis 2:9 and 3:22-24 as the source of eternal life. It reappears in the last book of the New Testament, the Book of Revelation.

The Tree of life already appeared in the Indo-Iranian religion before Zoroastrianism. Ancient mythology of Iran includes the myth of 2 trees as ancestors of all living beings.


The Assyrian Tree of life was represented by a series of nodes and criss-crossing lines, often attended to by human or eagle-headed winged genies, or the King.
In ancient Urartu, the Tree of life was a religious symbol. The branches of the tree were equally divided on the right and left sides of the stem. See a fragment of a bronze helmet with the Tree of Life.


According to a Taoist story a tree produces a peach of immortality every 3000 years.
See the following bronze Tree of life, with a dragon at the base, and a bird-like (Phoenix) creature with claws at the top from a sacrificial pit at Sanxingdui, China, around 1200 BC.


There is also a “tree of life” in the mystical Judaism sect, Kabbalah: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tree_of_life
(archived here: http://archive.is/r2R1B)


See the cup of the Sumerian King Gudea of Lagash with 2 winged dragons, a caduceus of uniting snakes (the incarnation of the god Ningizzida).


Babylonians had a Tree of life, Palm style (later copied by the mystical Sufi Islam).

The following map shows the first migration of the Indo-European language south into Iran, then north into Central Asia (through Scythia) and finally turning back along the northern route into Europe.

Only archived version left: http://archive.is/leuZu


The following clay tablet shows a man and a woman (with a serpent “tempting” her) seated below the Tree of Life, 2500 BC.


See the Sumerian cylinder seal for Shamash/An with the sun, cedar Tree of life, tended by Enki, Enlil with the eagle-headed Apkallu. 

https://treespiritwisdom.com/reincar...bylonian-iraq/
(archived here: http://archive.is/Jtt7g)


See the Scythian buckle, found in burial mounds in Siberia, 600-400 BC.

----------


## devil21

Great thread as always firestarter.  It seems to me that pretty much all of the history, teachings, symbology boils down to showing how the sun sustains continual life on this planet and how humans constantly procreate, thus creating new "slaves"/"subjects"/"resources" (term depends on the era) that can be easily controlled with various stories that instill fear, with the end goal being total and forever control of the world by a relatively small few.  After all, the average human isn't very different than any other livestock, in that it generally only knows the environment that it is surrounded by and only knows the knowledge and resources that it is given.  Control that knowledge and implant constant fears of imminent demise if the orders of the rulers are not followed and the masses will obey, continue to procreate new resources and work forever.  We're almost to the point where everyone is literally a slave again but even worse than ancient times because the slaves now even pay for their own maintenance through their labor, without any material input from the rulers.  It's almost a fully self-sustaining slave society, requiring only a token amount of slave drivers (like Congress, Parliament, Hollywood celebrities) to keep a ginormous number of slaves working along.

Ancient Babylonian priests used to control the slaves by telling them that if they didn't do what the priests said then the priests wouldn't summon the sun the next morning and they'd all die.  Of course the slaves complied and of course the sun returned, as the priests promised.  So the slaves kept working so they didn't die.  It's the same story over and over....the serpent eating it's tail.

----------


## Firestarter

> Great thread as always firestarter.


 Thanks for the compliment. At one point I feared that this thread didn't have much more to offer than nice pictures...
Self-proclaimed blood drinking Satanist Nicholas de Vere's book explains much of the symbols in this thread much better than I could by the way. Although I don't know if all of his claims are correct (he even claims that Jesus was a vampire, witch and to directly descend from him!)...





> It seems to me that pretty much all of the history, teachings, symbology boils down to showing how the sun sustains continual life on this planet and how humans constantly procreate, thus creating new "slaves"/"subjects"/"resources" (term depends on the era) that can be easily controlled with various stories that instill fear, with the end goal being total and forever control of the world by a relatively small few.


 


> Ancient Babylonian priests used to control the slaves by telling them that if they didn't do what the priests said then the priests wouldn't summon the sun the next morning and they'd all die.  Of course the slaves complied and of course the sun returned, as the priests promised.  So the slaves kept working so they didn't die.  It's the same story over and over....the serpent eating it's tail.


 I've heard a similar story on the origins of the light in the Christmas tree (or Tree of life?). That is that the pagans put candles in trees in the darkest time of the year to ask the Gods to make the light return. Above the pole circle there is one very long night in the winter! I once asked a Muslim how Ramadan fasting during daylight could work during the "endless" pole winter night or the pole summer day...

I’m afraid that I haven’t posted much on the sun worshipping aspect, as I am more interested in the dragons, serpents...

You probably already know about Osiris, the Egyptian sun god that was chopped up in 14 pieces by his evil brother Set, before being resurrected, put together again by his wife, sister Isis. I’m surprised that during this investigation I have found more on ancient Persia, Turkey and Scythia than Egypt!
The “halo” for Osiris wasn’t portrayed behind his head, but painted directly above his head, looking more like the sun than “Christian” halos.


The following picture shows a Protestant church in Germany, not only with halos, but with a shrine for worshipping the sun.
In my opinion this is the ultimate sun worshipping symbol...


These days when I ride my bike or walk through my home town of Amsterdam, I often look at all of the “Masonic” symbology.
Birds or other winged creatures and lions are very common...

----------


## devil21

@Firestarter
Yes, the story of Osiris/Isis/Horus is a component of the procreation part I mentioned.  Isis (among her many other names) is primarily the fertility goddess and sorta the patron goddess of slavery.  The obelisks prominently featured in DC, Vatican, London and many other places is Osiris' penis, of course.  Anything beneath the tip of the obelisk is considered "underwater" (as in inside of Isis' womb) and therefore part of the age-old commercial system of exploiting other's labor for one's own profit, usually under false pretenses.

For instance, it's why Isis is Starbucks logo.  "She" keeps the slave class working along through rough conditions via coffee's caffeine motivation.

(eta:  the obelisk symbology is observed clearly in the layout of Washington DC, as viewing the Washington Monument from the Lincoln Memorial {Lincoln created the 14th amendment slave class} shows the Monument to be "underwater" in the Reflecting Pool.  Viewed from the WH side, the Monument lines up with the Oval Office.  The Oval Office {Orifice?} is Isis' vajayjay.)

----------


## Firestarter

How did the Carolingians depose the Merovingians as Kings of the Franks?
They made a deal with the papacy, which gave the pope the power to then annoint King Pepin the short (a.k.a. Pippin) in 754.

The papacy, at the time was nominally subject to the Byzantine emperor in Constantinople, but was plagued by attacks from the Germanic Lombard tribe. A tribe friendly with the Carolingians...
Pope Stephen II (or III) turned for protection to Pepin the short, who held the position of Mayor of the Palace (for the Frankish Merovingian king).

On 28 July 754, Pope Stephen annointed Pepin and his 2 sons Charles and Carloman (giving them the title _Patricius Romanorum_) and depose the Merovingian kings.
In return Pope Stephen got the Donation of Constantine (_Donatio Constantini_) in which the 4th-century Roman emperor Constantine supposedly transferred authority over Rome and the Western part of the Roman Empire to Pope Sylvester I (if so, why would he give the Frankish Empire to a King?).
See a painting of Constantine donating to Sylvester...


In 756, King Pepin quickly defeated the Lombards and then gave the land, through the Donation of Pepin, to the papacy.
The Donation of Pepin was confirmed by Pepin’s successors, King Charlemagne and Louis the Pious in 778 and 817 respectively.
See a painting of Charlemagne (note the eagle and lion).


The Donation of Pepin was often used by the papacy in the 13th century.
It took until 1440 that Lorenzo Vallo proved that the Donation of Constantine was written several centuries after Constantine had been emperor.
There couldn’t have been a King Pepin, let alone a Donation of Pepin, without it. But they didn’t “change” the history that was all based on this forgery...

From 756 to 1929, ended by Mussolini, the Catholic Church had an empire and the Carolingian dynasty, united in the Order of the Garter, is still the most powerful in the world: http://lopezmedia.net/blog/6/4/2018
(archived here: http://web.archive.org/web/20190212153708/http://lopezmedia.net/blog/6/4/2018)


Roman Emperor Constantine - Mithras, Sun worshipper - is effectively the founder of Christianity.
That he never converted to Christianity is ever more likely as the story in the 8th century was that he converted after he was cured from leprosy (see the Donation of Constantine!), but it’s now admitted he never suffered from leprosy and claimed that he converted on the eve of a battle...

Here’s an English translation of the Donation of Constantine: https://sourcebooks.fordham.edu/source/donatconst.asp

----------


## Firestarter

In the 8th century, the story was that Roman Emperor Constantine the Great converted to Christianity after he had been cured of leprosy. In the 21th century, our wonderful history falsifiers think that it’s wise, as Constantine didn’t suffer from leprosy, to push another story...
This story reads, that in 312 Constantine was commanded in a dream on the eve of the battle to place the sign of Christ on the shields of his soldiers. So he chose the sign of Mithras – the cross?!?

Arius, a priest in Alexandria, taught that there was a time when Christ did not exist, so wasn’t co-eternal with the Father, and that the Son was subordinate to the Father and that the Trinity - Father, Son, and Holy Spirit – are 3 different hypostaseis. Arius’s teachings were condemned and Arius was excommunicated in 318 by a council convened by the bishop of Alexandria Alexander.

Constantine then summoned the First Ecumenical Council of the church at Nicaea that started on 20 May 325. The council formulated the Nicene Creed, including the Trinity and that the Bible is “God’s word”. Arius was condemned for his dangerous teachings.
I don’t know if according to legend, Arius “turned the other cheek” but here’s a fresco showing St Nicholas of Myra (on who supposedly Sinterklaas and Santa are based) slapping Arius in the face to stop him from talking at the First Council of Nicaea.


In a great example of Christianity, in 326 Constantine ordered the execution of his oldest son Crispus, who had come under suspicion of "being involved" with his stepmother Fausta. Later that year, soon after killing Crispus , Constantine also had Fausta, the mother of his other 3 sons, murdered: http://homepages.rpi.edu/~holmes/Hob...6/ps06_195.htm

----------


## Firestarter

> Constantine had the writings of Arius burned; that was closer to the teachings of Joshua of Nazareth than the New Testament Jesus Christ.
> See Roman Emperor Constantine and the Council of Nicaea, with Arius's books burned, Italy, ca. 825.


St. George was reportedly executed on the orders of Roman Emperor Diocletianon 23 April 303...


The official story is that all of the books of the New Testament were written in the 1st century AD...
How could Emperor Constantine discover these scriptures as Emperor Diocletianon in 23 February 303, in the edict of Diocletian, ordered the destruction of all the scriptures of the followers of Joshua of Nazareth (where they already called Christians?).
This edict and further persecutionary edicts remained in effect until 313 when they were rescinded by Emperor Constantine.

A few years later, Roman Emperor Constantine enlisted the help of Eusebius, to create 50 copies of the entire Bible.
So these could only have been texts that weren´t of the followers of Joshua of Nazareth: http://www.bible.ca/b-canon-diocleti...-scripture.htm

These Christians must have had a lot of trust in the Mithras, sun worshipping Emperor Constantine if they would turn over their guarded holy texts only a couple of years after many of them were executed for not turning them in!

----------


## Firestarter

The origin of the legend of “slaying the dragon” remains obscure.
It is first recorded in the late sixth century and may originally have been an allegory of the persecution of Diocletian (a.k.a. Dadianus), who was sometimes referred to as “the dragon”.

It is commonly believed that the Christian version is derived from the Dragon of the Apocalypse in the Bible, mixed with the _legend_ of Perseus.
According to myth the “Greek” god Perseus (with a Persian name?) rescued the virgin Andromeda from a sea monster at Arsuf or Jaffa, near Lydda (Diospolis). Sometimes the story is in Ethiopia, where a cult of St George grew around the site of George’s tomb.

One of Emperor Constantine´s bronze coins shows a labarum piercing a serpent, 326-330 AD.


A gold solidus of Valentinian III shows him with a long cross, transfixing a serpent with a human head, 424/5 AD.


In 1190, the red cross of St George was adopted on the flag of the City of London (the sword is the one that beheaded St Paul).
In 1277, Edward I on campaign in Wales first used St George’s Cross for an emblem of the English army.

In 1300, the banner of St George first appeared (distinct from red crosses on soldiers’ surcoats) at the siege of Caerlaverock, together with those of St Edward and St Edmund.

In 1348, it was founder of the Order of the Garter, Edward III, who started changing England’s patron saint to St George exclusively, by dedicating the new chapel at Windsor to him.
In 1354, wearing the cross of St George was the subject of a dispute between English crusaders and the Teutonic Knights and in 1391 a similar dispute between the Knights and the Earl of Derby.

In 1606, the cross of St George and the cross of St Andrew, patron saint of Scotland, were combined in the British Union flag.
The cross of St George is also the flag of the Church of England: http://collinsm.com/the-golden-legend/
(archived here: http://archive.is/WcVxR)


See the bas-relief with 3 saints riding, including George (on the right),St. Sergius (middle) and St. Theodore who is the only one fighting a dragon (on the left). An early depiction of St. George from Armenia, first half of 10thcentury.


See St George of Labechina, Racha, Georgia, 11th century. 


George was often represented with Theodore, who was fighting a dragon.
Until the 11th century there wasn’t a single story about St. George killing any dragon: he was a soldier-martyr that had converted infidels.
The first know picture of George slaying the dragon is from Cappadocia, the church of St. Barbara in Soganli (11th century).

https://www.foliamagazine.it/saint-george-dragon/
(archived here: http://archive.is/hpyKa)


George is the patron saint of: Georgia, England, Egypt, Bulgaria, Aragon, Catalonia, Romania, Ethiopia, Greece, India, Iraq, Lithuania, Palestine, Portugal, Serbia, Ukraine and Russia;
the cities of Genoa, Amersfoort, Beirut, Botoşani, Drobeta Turnu-Severin, Timişoara, Fakiha, Bteghrine, Cáceres, Ferrara, Freiburg, Kragujevac, Kumanovo, Ljubljana, Pérouges, Pomorie, Preston, Qormi, Rio de Janeiro, Lod, Lviv, Barcelona, Moscow and Victoria;
the Scout Movement and the Order of the Garter.

In medieval romances, the lance with which St George slew the dragon was called Ascalon (named after the city of Ashkelon in the Levant).
The parallels with Perseus, Andromeda and Sabazios are inescapable. These myths predate Christianity: https://www.peachridgeglass.com/2012...on-hostetters/
(archived here: http://archive.is/CDZ0P)

----------


## Firestarter

> According to myth the Greek god Perseus (with a Persian name?) rescued the virgin Andromeda from a sea monster at Arsuf or Jaffa, near Lydda (Diospolis). Sometimes the story is in Ethiopia, where a cult of St George grew around the site of Georges tomb.


 One of the best known sources on Roman Mithraism is David Ulansey, who claims that Roman Mithraists really worshipped Perseus. I don´t follow that point of view but there are a couple of interesting links.

The most famous tale of demigod Perseus (son of supreme Greek God Zeus) is that he slayed Medusa on the orders of King Polydektes. With the help of the gods, Perseus obtained winged sandals, an invisible helm and a magical sword.
Perseus slayed Medusa as she slept and beheaded her with eyes averted to avoid turning to stone (this is similar to Mithras averted his eyes when slaying the bull).
See Perseus slaying Medusa, 5th BC.


The cult of St. George of Cappadocia, was established following the First Crusade in 1098, with a shrine at Lydda, where Perseus rescued Andromeda from the sea serpent: https://www.theoi.com/Heros/Perseus.html
(archived here: http://archive.is/iR8ec)


According to Nicholas de Vere, the origins of all of these Gods is the Trinity of the Scythian Anu (the Great Father of the Sky) and his sons  Enki and Enlil (from 2 different mothers).
The offspring of Anu (whose parents were Anshar and Kishar) are the Anunnaki...

Ki gave birth to Enlil, Lord of the Air and Earth. Enlil cleaved the earth from heaven and took command of earth with his mother Ki
Antus child was Enki, Lord of the Earth and Waters.
See Enlil and Enki around the World tree.


Enlil is the evil God, who commissioned the creation of the human race, so he would have slaves.
Then Enki created human beings from clay and the blood of the slain god Kingu.

One day Enlil decides that hes fed up with creation so decides to flood earth to exterminate all beings.
Enki doesnt agree, so he warns the hero Atra-hasis (or Utnapishtim) to build an Ark and fill it with animals. With his wife he preserved life on earth; after the waters receded, he released the animals to repopulate the planet: http://www.annunaki.org/enki-enlil/
(archived here: http://archive.is/AzhrS)


What´s also interesting is that I might have found what the Roman Mithras slaying the bull is based on...
In the Epic of Gilgamesh (2100 BC), Gilgamesh slays the Bull of Heaven that Anu had given to his daughter Ishtar.

----------


## Firestarter

When I saw the Kabbalah “Tree of life”, I thought that it doesn’t look like a “tree” at all. Like @devil21 informed me, it does look like the Sumerian World Tree.


Here’s another Sumerian picture of Enki and Enlil around the world tree. Also note above the tree the winged creature with tail feathers with a circle for a body.


The elites publicly claim that they descend from King David of the Tanach (Old Testament), while in private they claim to descend from Anu, which makes them Annunaki. Because us – the slaves – are mere mortal clay they think it’s no more than “normal” that they exploit us in any way possible.
They also think it’s quite funny that we’re so easily fooled with all of these dumb mind control techniques.

Then BBC journalist turned conspiracy theorist David Icke steps in to admit that the elite bloodlines descend from the Annunaki but claims that these are really shapeshifting reptilians from the planet Nibiru. Now if anybody even names the “Annunaki” they are immediately labelled a nutcase.

See another Sumerian image, including Enki; note the planets revolving around the Sun, ca. 2,500 BC.



I’ve looked for a “normal” translation of the Sumerian tablets (by common consensus Sumerian is the oldest written language in history): http://etcsl.orinst.ox.ac.uk/catalogue/catalogue1.htm

The Annunaki apparently live in the city of Nibru (not a planet)...
According to this story, Enlil is the father of Enki, instead of brothers (of course in the context of the story Enlil could be both father and brother, who knows?)...


Enki poured semen into the womb of Nintud, mother of the country, who gave birth to Ninsar;
Enki poured semen into the womb of Ninsar, who gave birth to Ninkura;
Enki poured semen into the womb of Ninkura, who gave birth to Ninimma;
Enki poured semen into the womb of Ninimma, who gave birth to  Uttu;
Enki poured semen into the womb of Uttu, who gave birth to  Ninhursaja.

From the semen of Enki, Ninhursaja grew several plants.
Enki  and his daughther, granddaughter, greatgranddaughter, ... Ninhursaja then were the parents of Ab-u, Ninsikila, Ningiriudu, Ninkasi, Nazi, Azimua, Ninti, and Ensag: http://etcsl.orinst.ox.ac.uk/section1/tr111.htm

Enki said to his mother Namma: 


> My mother, the creature you planned will really come into existence. Impose on him the work of carrying baskets. You should knead clay from the top of the _abzu_; the birth-goddesses (?) will nip off the clay and you shall bring the form into existence. Let Ninmah act as your assistant; and let Ninimma, Cu-zi-ana, Ninmada, Ninbarag, Ninmug, ...... and Ninguna stand by as you give birth. My mother, after you have decreed his fate, let Ninmah impose on him the work of carrying baskets.


Ninmah and Enki continued to make humans from clay: http://etcsl.orinst.ox.ac.uk/section1/tr112.htm

Enki continued to create the world with everything on it (so after creating humans from clay as opposed to the Tenach).
And finally placed in charge of them the hero, the king of the countryside, the great lion of the high plain – Cakkan: http://etcsl.orinst.ox.ac.uk/section1/tr113.htm

After An, Enlil, Enki and Ninhursaja had created black-headed people, they also made animals multiply everywhere, and herds of four-legged animals on the plains.
Then came the flood, in which King Zi-ud-sura saved the animals, and An and Enlil treated Zi-ud-sura kindly and even granted him life like a god: http://etcsl.orinst.ox.ac.uk/section1/tr174.htm

In the following the battle between Gilgamec and Birhur-tura is described.
http://etcsl.orinst.ox.ac.uk/section1/tr1811.htm

See Gilgamesh (Gilgamec) and Enkidu with Humbaba.


In the following, Gilgamec slaying the Bull of heaven is described (not easy to follow though): http://etcsl.orinst.ox.ac.uk/section1/tr1812.htm


See Gilgamesh with a lion’s cub in his arms.

----------


## devil21

(sorry to inject thoughts into your thread that aren't always 100% to the topic..I only try to fill in some gaps when I think it's relevant)
    @Firestarter
Look into rh- blood as part of your studies, if you haven't.  Some think that rh- is the sign of Anu(naki) descent, since it does not contain the rhesus monkey protein.  The monkey protein would indicate possible genetic engineering to create the "clay" slave class you referenced above.  Most of the royals and elites are rh- or at least claim to be, hence the inbreeding/controlled family breeding to ensure that characteristic is not polluted.  There are particular traits that rh- are usually known to have.  As an rh- myself, I can confirm those characteristics to be accurate to at least some extent.  You might consider rh- to be "dragon blood"?

----------


## Firestarter

> (sorry to inject thoughts into your thread that aren't always 100% to the topic..I only try to fill in some gaps when I think it's relevant)
>     @Firestarter
> Look into rh- blood as part of your studies, if you haven't.  Some think that rh- is the sign of Anu(naki) descent, since it does not contain the rhesus monkey protein.


 Rhesus monkey protein!!! 
Thanks for adding information that you consider important. It IS on topic. It´s one of the claims of Nicholas de Vere, the self-proclaimed bloodrinking Satanic Prince, who is my most important source  for this thread.

Unfortunately this topic is TOO big for me to investigate everything. Furthermore I do NOT believe that these Satanists, who consider themselves of descending from the Gods, to be anything more than degenerates because of many generations of inbreeding. As such I don´t find it important enough to investigate (but I have already investigated many topics that earlier I didn´t find important, so I could change my mind).
It would be interesting to see the relationship of the rh- bloodtype to the Ashkenazi “Jews”, as De Vere calls Jews in reality of the Aryan bloodline, which for him is identical to Scythian, Dragon, Vampire, Werewolf, and whatever more labels he used to label his “kind”.

Here are 2 links to the book...



> De Vere wrote a book about the Order of the dragon: _From Transylvania to Tunbridge Wells – The dragon legacy_: http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/dr...goncourt02.htm





> I’ve found a longer version of De Vere’s book (13.4 MB); Nicholas de Vere – _The Dragon legacy_ (2004): http://sirius-star.ro/wp-content/upl...as-de-Vere.pdf

----------


## Firestarter

> Thus as they spake together the dragon appeared and came running to them, and S. George was upon his horse, and drew out his sword and garnished him with the sign of the cross, and rode hardily against the dragon which came towards him, and smote him with his spear and hurt him sore and threw him to the ground.
> And after said to the maid: Deliver to me your girdle [belt], and bind it about the neck of the dragon and be not afeard. When she had done so the dragon followed her as it had been a meek beast and debonair.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  
> St. George then then slayed the dragon and converted the king and his people to the Christian faith.
> In another tale, during the First Crusade, St. George is said to have helped the crusaders during their successful siege of Antioch in 1098: https://www.ancient-origins.net/hist...-dragon-005794
> (archived here: http://archive.is/gWtWk)
> ...


 I think I found a better explanation for what the “Garter” in the Order of the Garter represents.
Nicholas de Vere describes the “Teind of Hell” where in the first stage of the ceremony of a human sacrifice, the victim is strangled with a “Witches Garter”.
Teind stands for tithe (a form of taxes to a religious cult)...
If I use this for an explanation; the Order of the Garter would represent a human sacrifice cult!




> The Teind of Hell, the sacrifice of a sacred individual by members of the Fairy-Witch tribe, was accomplished in stages, the first stage being strangulation with a ligature, the infamous Silken Points or Witches Garter. in later times the body was said to have been burned and the ashes scattered.What happened between garroting and burning seems to have remained a bit of a mystery and the purpose of the rite has always been held to be motivated by a desire to promote fertility. However this doesn’t always have to be the case and some light might be shed on the mystery concerning both the rite and its reason by looking at a similar, but earlier series of sacrifices which have come to light in recent history - the bog or pool people.
> 
> In earlier times, from the pre-christian Iron Age up until roughly the fifth century a.d., the ’victims’ in these types of sacrifice were strangled and the blood was let from a wound made at the side of or across the throat. The intact body was then placed either in a mere or a peat bog, in contrast to being cremated, as in later mediaeval examples of this process. Of particular interest is the case of Lindow Man in Cheshire.


 https://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/d...lordring07.htm


In looking for more information on the “teind to hell” I found a 90 page book by Margaret Murray that confirms some of the things Nicholas de Vere claims about witches, fairies. Because it´s not so bizarre, with references, it automatically makes a more “reliable” impression.
Murray describes that the Garter was an important insignia of rank for witches covens and signifies a pact with the Devil. If I follow this for an explanation; the Order of the Garter is really a Witches order that worships the Devil...

See some excerpts from the book.



> In the Theseus legend the interval of time was seven years, but the rest of the story so closely resembles other accounts of the sacrifice by. combat that it cannot be disregarded; Theseus did not put an end to the custom, he merely relieved Athens from sending the yearly victims, who, like the children stolen by the fairies, had to "pay the teind to hell" with their lives.
> 
> And in the ballad of Young Tamlane the hero is a fairy knight who loves a human lady and asks her to save him: Then would I never tire, Janet, In elvish land to dwell; But aye at every seven years They pay the teind to hell, And I am sae fat and fu' o' flesh I fear 'twill be myself.
> 
> The importance of the lace or string among the witches was very great as it was the insignia of rank. The usual place to carry it on the person was round the leg where it served as a garter. The beliefs of modern France give the clue as to its importance. According to traditions still current, there is a fixed number of witches in each canton, of whom the chief wears the garter in token of his (or her) high position; the right of becoming chief is said to go by seniority. In Haute Bretagne a man who makes a pact with the Devil has a red garter. The red garter figures also in one of Croker's stories of Irish fairies, "The Cluricane showed Tom where the crock of gold was buried under a big boliaun (ragwort). Tom tied his red garter round it to recognise it again, while he went to fetch his spade. On his return he found every boliaun in the field had a red garter tied to it". Here the garter had obviously been used as a means of magic by a man who had no right to do so and it was therefore entirely ineffectual.
> 
> They had hardly left when the officers of the court were sent to bring him before the justices, they found him already dead, strangled "with a tait of hemp (or string made of hemp, supposed to have been his garter or string of his bonnet)."
> 
> The confusion of the Countess was not from the shock to her modestyit took more than a dropped garter to shock a lady of the fourteenth centurybut the possession of that garter proved that she was not only a member of the Old Religion but that she held the highest place in it. She therefore stood in imminent danger from the Church which had already started on its career of persecution.
> ...


Murray also confirms that Robin Hood (Robyn Hoode) was a witch, like De Vere claims.
Murray describes that Joan of Arc (and her her godmother) had dealings with the fairies.

Murray describes sexual orgies as part of the witches ceremonies.
In their “baptism”, the new member kissed the Grandmaster on any part of his body that he directed. This compares to kissing the Pope's foot or the hand of a monarch.
The new convert was “marked” in another ceremony in which the Devil “sets his seale upon them”. This apparently involved some sort of pricking or cutting the skin till blood came. This process is some form of tattooing. There are different stories on where the “mark” was left, including the hand, armpit, left shoulder and/or left side of the body.

There were several different forms of sacrifices, all of which involved blood. The sacrifice of animals - usually a dog, cat, or a fowl - never took place at a Great Sabbath.
There are tales of human sacrifices of very young infants; but this has only been recorded very rarely (_there are many stories on human sacrifices of children, babies on the internet..._). In one trial in Scotland in 1658, the Alloa coven were accused that "_they all together had a meeting at Tullibodie, where they killed a child, another at Clackmannan where they killed another child_".
Many accusations against the witches included the charge of eating the flesh of infants. Similar forms of cannibalism as a religious rite were practised by the worshippers of Bacchus in ancient Greece.

There are indications that in England the sacrifice took place every 7 years, in Normandy, Scandinavia and France every 9 years. In the 7−year cycle King Edmund was stabbed at Pucklechurch in May 946; in November 1016, Edmund Ironside was killed, according to some by a vote of the Witan; in August 1100, Rufus fell in the New Forest. In all these instances the month is one in which one of the 4 great Sabbaths was held.

Margaret Alice Murray_ -_ _The God of the Witches_ (1931)
http://www.thewica.co.uk/godwitch.pdf


On the following link are some great photos of Garter memorabilia: http://niceimgro.pw/Badge-of-The-Ord...-55mm-Obv.html
(archived here: http://archive.is/xVHtM)

See the Badge of The Order of the Garter, with at the centre St George (on the white horse), worn by William IV (King of the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Ireland and King of Hanover from 1830 until his death in 1837).


See the Jewel of the Order of the Garter, Dresden, 1693/1694 with St George on a white horse.


See the neck badge of the Order of the Golden Fleece, Austria, mid 19th Century.


For many centuries the House of Habsburg provided the monarch for the Holy Roman Empire. They also provided the sovereign of the Order of the Golden Fleece.
Otto von Habsburg (a.k.a. Otto of Austria) was co-founder of the Pan Europa Union and Mont Pelerin Scoiety, and Sovereign of the Order of the Golden Fleece. Otto von Habsburg never made it to the Order of the Garter but he was a Knight of the Sovereign Miltary Order of Malta (Knights of Malta); see him with wife Nancy at their wedding.

----------


## Firestarter

In Dutch, Saint George is called Sint Joris.
I´m once again shocked over what I found out...

St Joris is best known as the patron saint and the Sint Joriskerk of the city of Amersfoort. The Sint Joriskerk (St George church) was originally built in 1248 and later expanded.
See the mural in the Sint Joriskerk.


There are several statues of St George in Amersfoort, like for example in the Boterwaag near the St Joriskerk and this one on the Onze Lieve Vrouwetoren.

(in Dutch): https://indebuurt.nl/amersfoort/geni...de-draak~5236/

In 2014, Princess Beatrix moved into the Drakensteyn castle, precisely 111 years after the Drakenfontein was opened in Den Bosch
Sint Joris is also connected to the city of Delft, which includes the Sint Joris Gasthuis originally built in 1407 (in Dutch): http://www.hethaagsecomplot.nl/20130...n-de-draak.htm

Engelbrecht I van Nassau-Dillenburg (1370 - 1442) was the first Count from the family with a tombe in the Onze Lieve Vrouwekerk in Breda.
The monument built for him from 1460 to 1490 is 8 meter high, 4 meter wide. See the following 4, including Sint Wendelinus and the harnassed Sint Joris.

(in Dutch): https://www.hethuisvanoranje.nl/14%2...njegraven.html (archived here: http://archive.is/QTfi)

The following drawing shows Willem van Oranje (1533 - 1584), who in 1556 was knighted into the Order of the Golden Fleece of the House of Habsburg, as Sint Joris slaying the dragon (with the princess and the lam on the right), 1577.


Several military awards include Sint Joris and the dragon - Regiment Huzaren; Huzaren van Prins van Oranje, Prins Alexander, Sytzama, and Boreel (in Dutch): https://www.defensieuniformprivemuse...verige-wapens/



The shocking part I found is the “Geheime Orde van Sint Joris” (Secret Order of St George) that was founded in March 1943 in The Hague under the command of Grandmaster Edzard Hendrik Juckema van Burmania baron Rengers, retired Generaal-Majoor of the cavalry.

Its goal was to fight against the “enemy” (the Germans?) by all means necessary during the occupation and thereafter. All in the service for Queen in exile Wilhelmina (in Dutch): http://www.onderscheidingen.nl/nl/pu...sintjoris.html
(archived here: http://archive.is/f09db)

Grandmaster Edzard Hendrik Juckema van Burmania baron Rengers descended from the president of the opium trafficking VOC, Egbert Rengers (1687-1745) - in Dutch: https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sjuck_...rmania_Rengers

Since the Geheime Orde van Sint Joris was founded, many Jews were deported to the concentration camps, many members of the resistance were executed, the Dutch were starved in the “Hongerwinter” and Germany was starved for years (in the Morgenthau plan that supposedly wasn’t performed).
There is no further information on this interesting Order at all!

See the badge used for identification of the Knights of this secret order.

----------


## osan

This is Mario at Drexel.  I used to sit there and eat my lunches during my MBA stint.

I don't recall any blood sucking.

----------


## Anti Globalist

I'd be pretty cool if we had actual dragons on a court.

----------


## Firestarter

> This is Mario at Drexel.  I used to sit there and eat my lunches during my MBA stint.
> 
> I don't recall any blood sucking.


 I guess you haven’t seen any werewolves howling at the full moon either...


The bronze statue of the school mascot at Drexel University, Mario the Magnificent Dragon, is located at the Drexel Dragon Park at *33rd* and Market Streets.

The Drexel Dragon mascot was only named “_Mario the Magnificent Dragon_” in 1997: https://drexel.edu/now/archive/2018/...Drexel-Dragon/

The Student Newspaper at Drexel University is called – *The Triangle*.

Drexel University (its name since 1970) was founded in 1891 by Anthony Joseph Drexel Sr. (1826 – 1893). Anthony Drexel was an American banker who as the dominant partner of Drexel & Co. of Philadelphia founded Drexel, Morgan & Co (later J.P. Morgan & Co., today *JP Morgan Chase*) in New York in 1871 with *J.P. Morgan* as his junior partner.
In 1901, J.P. Morgan & Co. financed the formation of the United Steel Corporation.

The first written reference to the Dragons occurred in 1928, when the football team was called "*The Dragons in The Triangle*": https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drexel_University


I´m no fan of Fritz Springmeier, but the following excerpts from _Bloodlines of the illuminati_ on the Drexel family are interesting: 


> David Hill had done what I had originally done. He had asked questions and began to dig into who pulled the strings in this country. Both David and I discovered the names of some of the more obvious powerful families. For instance, in David’s notes he writes, "Yes, it is a fact: the Mellons, Carnegies, Rothschilds, Rockefellers, Dukes, Astors, Dorrances, Reynoldses, Stilimans, Bakers, Pynes, Cuilmans, Watsons, Tukes, Kleinworts, DuPonts, Warburgs, Phippses, Graces, Guggenheims, Milners, *Drexels*, Winthrops, Vanderbilts, Whitneys, Harknesses and other super rich Illuminated families generally get along quite well with Communists, who supposedly want to take away the wealth of these men and give it to the people.
> 
> *The Drexel firm associated with Milken* was advised by the Federal Reserve, the SEC, the Treasury, and the Stock Exchange to declare bankruptcy with Chapter 11, which they did.
> 
> Their big break came when Michael Milken and his band of junk bond artists carried out a "greenmail" on the Disney Corp. Only a few insiders know how greenmail works. It is a legal form of blackmail. *Milken would work with his friends Saul Steinberg, Sir James Goldsmith, and Carl Icahn.* Milken would provide them the financial clout, to make them look financially capable of financially purchasing a corporation that they had selected as a target. According to insiders, Milken got 40% of the upside of any "greenmail" that went right.
> 
> SOME DISNEY people of interest.
> Over the years, the close associates of the Disneys’ is very revealing. The public can get a feel for Disney’s attitude toward Illuminati bloodlines in *the Disney movie The Happiest Millionaire which is about Anthony J. Drexel Biddle and Angie Duke*. Readers of this author’s previous writings will recognize the Biddle and Duke names. In fact, the movie was based loosely on a book written by Cordelia Drexel Biddle about the Biddles.
> 
> ...


 https://www.e-reading.club/bookreade...Illuminati.pdf

----------


## Firestarter

According to Nicholas de Vere, the Dragon Society and Order of the Garter were styled in imitation of the Egyptian cult of the dragon, founded by Queen Sobekneferu (1785 BC):



> The Dragon Court can first be identified in Egypt under the patronage of the priest prince Ankhfn Khonsu in about 2170 BC. It was subsequently established more formally as a pharaonic institution by the twelfth dynasty Queen Sobekh Nefru (c.1785 BC).
> 
> The Court pursued the teachings of Thoth, which had prevailed from the time of Nimrods grandson King Raneb, a pharaoh of the second dynasty. He reigned c. 2852 BC, about three centuries before the Gizeh pyramids are considered to have been built.
> 
> In those far off times, the priests and temples were not associated with religion as were their later successors in other lands, but rather more with the duties of preserving and teaching the old wisdom. The temples incorporated al-khame workshops. It was the obligation of the priests to maintain the spiritual welfare of the pharaohs, while ensuring the purity of a continuing royal bloodline which progressed through the Dragon Queens of the matrilinear Grail succession.
> 
> Dragon sovereignty had evolved in Egypt from old Mesopotamia and its tradition was vested in Sobek, the sacred crocodile (the messeh or mus-hus). It was from the practice of kingly anointing with the fat of the messeh that the Hebrew verb mashiach (to anoint) derived, and the Dragon dynasts became known as Messiahs (anointed ones).


 https://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/s...goncourt02.htm


Queen Sobekneferu (a.k.a. Neferusobek) marks the final ruler of the 12th dynasty and the first confirmed female pharaoh of Egypt; her name means "the beauty of Sobek". Queen Sobekneferu worshipped the crocodile-god Sobek (a.k.a. Sebek, Sebek-Ra, Sobeq, Suchos, Sobki, Soknopais and Sochet).
Sobek was associated with pharaonic power, fertility, and military prowess. Sobek had a long presence in the Egyptian pantheon, from the Old Kingdom of Egypt (c. 26862181 BC) to the Roman period (c. 30 BC  350 AD).
See the statue of Sobek at Amenhemhet IIIs mortuary temple.


Sobek the crocodile-God was closely related to the Royal god Horus and participated in his birth.
Sobek holding Egyptian Ank
Sobek was sometimes depicted as a crocodile with the head of a falcon; see Horus-Sobek.


The annointing of priest-kings dates back to ancient Egyptian traditions. The oil used in Egypt came from crocodiles which were called "Messeh". This was allegedly adopted by the Hebrews ca. 1250 BC as the mashiach or "Messiah"(Annointed king).
The New Testament Greek word for anoint is Chrio which became Christos, Christus in Latin and Christ in English: http://robertmascharan.blogspot.com/...essiah-of.html
(archived here: http://archive.is/sKkHf)


Some sects believed that Sobek arose from the "Dark Water" to create the world by laying eggs on the bank of the waters of Nun, made the Nile from his sweat and  brought fertility to the land.
The Egyptians placed mummified crocodiles, crocodile foetuses and crocodile eggs with the deceased for protection of Sobek in the afterlife.

According to some myths Sobeks father was Set, but he was also closely associated with Horus,who took the form of a crocodile to retrieve parts of Osiriss body from the Nile. Sobek was also thought to have assisted Isis in birth of Horus.
See the statuette of Osiris on the back of a crocodile


Sobek was also worshiped as the manifestation of Amun-Re and was often depicted with either the headdress of Amun or the sun disk of Ra.
At Kom Ombo a dual temple was dedicated to Sobek and Horus. The temple was constructed during the Ptolemaic period, but there is evidence that it was even older from the New Kingdom.
See pharaoh Amenhotep III with a solar form of Sobek (likely Sobek-Horus).


Sobek was depicted as a crocodile, a mummified crocodile or a man with the head of a crocodile. He often wore a plumed headdress with a horned sun disk or the crown (of Amon-Ra) and carried the Was sceptre and the Ankh (representing his role as an Osirian healer).
See the relief from the Temple of Kom Ombo with a solar crown (associated with Ra), the was-sceptre, royal kilt and the ankh in his hand, 2nd century BC.


Spell PT 317 of the Pyramid Texts of the Old Kingdom reads: 


> Unis is Sobek, green of plumage, with alert face and raised fore, the splashing one who came from the thigh and tail of the great goddess in the sunlight ... Unis has appeared as Sobek, Neith's son. Unis will eat with his mouth, Unis will urinate and Unis will copulate with his penis. Unis is lord of semen, who takes women from their husbands to the place Unis likes according to his hearts fancy.


During the Twelfth and Thirteenth Dynasties of Egypt, the cult of Sobek was particularly prominent.
A twelfth dynasty temple at Medinet Madi was dedicated to Sobek, his wife Renenutet (the snake goddess), and Horus. The temple was originally built by Amenemhet III and Amenemhet IV, but restored during the New Kingdom and expanded during the Ptolemaic period: https://www.ancientegyptonline.co.uk/sobek.html
(archived here: http://archive.is/FRIYh)

----------


## Firestarter

Some people claim that the Order of the Garter was styled after King Arthur's legendary Round Table...

If I understand correctly “King Arthur” and his Knights of the Round Table is not real but only a legendary myth.
The Round Table was first described by Wace in “Roman de Brut” (1155). The symbolism of the Round Table developed over time; by the close of the 12th century it had become the chivalric order associated with Arthur's court.

According to medieval stories King Arthur led the defence of Britain against Saxon invaders in the late 5th and early 6th centuries.
The Arthurian story in Geoffrey's “_Historia_” includes Arthur's father Uther Pendragon, the magician Merlin, Arthur's wife Guinevere, the sword Excalibur, and final rest in Avalon. The 12th-century French writer Chretien de Troyes added Lancelot and the Holy Grail to the Arthurian legend: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King_Arthur

----------


## devil21

Look into the link between King Arthur and the Rosicrucians.

----------


## Ender

> Some people claim that the Order of the Garter was styled after King Arthur's legendary Round Table...
> 
> If I understand correctly King Arthur and his Knights of the Round Table is not real but only a legendary myth.
> The Round Table was first described by Wace in Roman de Brut (1155). The symbolism of the Round Table developed over time; by the close of the 12th century it had become the chivalric order associated with Arthur's court.
> 
> According to medieval stories King Arthur led the defence of Britain against Saxon invaders in the late 5th and early 6th centuries.
> The Arthurian story in Geoffrey's _Historia_ includes Arthur's father Uther Pendragon, the magician Merlin, Arthur's wife Guinevere, the sword Excalibur, and final rest in Avalon. The 12th-century French writer Chretien de Troyes added Lancelot and the Holy Grail to the Arthurian legend: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King_Arthur


Most of my research indicates that King Arthur was real & that Lancelot was several decades later, he was added into the legend by the Bards to make up more stories.

Also, there are some who believe that William Wallace was actually the real Robin Hood. He was in the Sherwood/British area for a while; he had a younger brother named John (little), his wife was named Marian and was killed by a evil sheriff.

----------


## Firestarter

> Look into the link between King Arthur and the Rosicrucians.


 If you have good information on the Rosicrucians (which is also an interesting symbol) please post it.
I’m afraid I don’t know what to make of the image you posted, and doubt if it´s “genuine”.





> Most of my research indicates that King Arthur was real & that Lancelot was several decades later, he was added into the legend by the Bards to make up more stories.


 If you have “evidence” please post it!





> Also, there are some who believe that William Wallace was actually the real Robin Hood. He was in the Sherwood/British area for a while; he had a younger brother named John (little), his wife was named Marian and was killed by a evil sheriff.


 Robin Hood is an important figure in the book of Nicholas de Vere. When I started this thread I had my doubts on his information but most of it seems legit.
Robert de Vere, earl of Huntingdon, has been named as the “real” Robin Hood (born 1124): https://www.ancestry.ca/search/colle...DE1MDs1NTA-61-

----------


## devil21

@Firestarter
I'll see what I can find specifically.  In short, it relates to the Priory of Sion and the idea that the Holy Grail is actually the bloodline of Jesus (though originates much further back), which as I detailed earlier in the thread is actually believed by some to be "dragon blood" aka rh negative blood type.  The "divine right to rule" that the rulers claim, comes from this.

On an "offiicial" Rosicrucian site itself is an entire long reading list of Arthurian legend material.  Finding a plain english synposis may prove difficult but I'll try when I have some time.  Check out the symbol in the header itself.
https://www.rosicrucian.org/recommen...thurian-legend

----------


## Firestarter

> I'll see what I can find specifically.  In short, it relates to the Priory of Sion and the idea that the Holy Grail is actually the bloodline of Jesus (though originates much further back), which as I detailed earlier in the thread is actually believed by some to be "dragon blood" aka rh negative blood type.  The "divine right to rule" that the rulers claim, comes from this.
> 
> On an "offiicial" Rosicrucian site itself is an entire long reading list of Arthurian legend material.  Finding a plain english synposis may prove difficult but I'll try when I have some time.  Check out the symbol in the header itself.
> https://www.rosicrucian.org/recommen...thurian-legend


 I´ve seen much stories on the Rosicrucians and think that it´s an interesting topic. But as this topic is "too" big I never went further investigating that link...

I have previously in this thread posted about the Priory of Sion and the idea that the "Royals" believe to descend from Jesus.
As far as I can tell the stories on the Priory of Sion are fake and Joshua of Nazareth had no children (he died on the cross). There is information that suggests that Joshua´s cousin travelled to the South of France though and had children: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6508829

----------


## devil21

> I´ve seen much stories on the Rosicrucians and think that it´s an interesting topic. But as this topic is "too" big I never went further investigating that link...
> 
> I have previously in this thread posted about the Priory of Sion and the idea that the "Royals" believe to descend from Jesus.
> As far as I can tell the stories on the Priory of Sion are fake and Joshua of Nazareth had no children (he died on the cross). There is information that suggests that Joshua´s cousin travelled to the South of France though and had children: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6508829


As Bill Cooper said, 'What you believe doesn't matter.  If they believe it and are in power it will affect you."

Heck, even if they don't believe it but the masses do and thereby cede control, that's really all that _does_ matter.  I'll see what I can find on the link when I have a bit more time to delve.

----------


## Ender

> If you have good information on the Rosicrucians (which is also an interesting symbol) please post it.
> I’m afraid I don’t know what to make of the image you posted, and doubt if it´s “genuine”.
> 
> 
>  If you have “evidence” please post it!
> 
> 
>  Robin Hood is an important figure in the book of Nicholas de Vere. When I started this thread I had my doubts on his information but most of it seems legit.
> Robert de Vere, earl of Huntingdon, has been named as the “real” Robin Hood (born 1124): https://www.ancestry.ca/search/colle...DE1MDs1NTA-61-


I've also heard about de Vere but thought the Wallace legend is very interesting. Crazy busy right now but when I come up for air, I'll see if I can find some links.

----------


## Firestarter

According to Nicholas de Vere, the bull slaying scene in Mithraism is really an imitation of Theseus slaying the bull-headed Minotaur.
It also reminds me of the myth of St George slaying the dragon.

King Minos of Crete had a monster for a son, the Minotaur (half bull, half man). He also had a beautiful daughter Ariadne.
Minos shut the Minotaur in an inescapable labyrinth.

Minos fought the Athenians and forced them to give 7 boys and and 7 girls to the Minotaur every single year, 7 or 9 years.
The son of King Aegeus of Athenes, Theseus, volunteered to be one of 14 victims to kill the Minotaur.

In Crete, the madly in love Princess Ariadne helped Theseus to find his way through the labyrinth and give him a thread so he could escape it again (by tying it at the entrance of the labyrinth).


Theseus abandoned her on his return trip: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minotaur


According to Nicholas de Vere, the Minotaur labyrinth was in imitation of the labyrinth in Al-Fayyum built by/for pharaoh *Amenemhet III* (a.k.a. *Amenemmes III)*, who reigned 18181770 BC. 


> The labyrinth of *Knossos* is thought to be a later version of the temple labyrinth of *Amenemhet III* (ca. 1818 - 1772 bce) built at *Faiyum*. This was a mortuary temple complex consisting of some three thousand rooms and halls resting beneath the shadows of the *Pyramid of Hawara*, a name which itself is reminiscent of the ancient *Sumerian Dragon Queen Hawah of Elda* who was an ancestor of the builder.
> 
> The _Hawara labyrinth_ was adorned with carvings of the *dragon god Sobekh*, to which the labyrinth was principally dedicated, which is not surprising when one learns that *Hawara*, formerly *Arsinoe Ptolomais*, was also named *Crocodilopolis*, the cultic centre of the veneration of this _Egyptian dragon god_ of sovereignty and the protector of the royal caste, which was also the _Sumaire_ of *Sumeria* and the *Scythians*. The 22 kings of Egypt of the XIIth dynasty met there and it is within the precincts of this palatial labyrinth that *Amenehemet*s daughter, *Sobekhnefru*, held the *Royal Dragon Court.*
> 
> Although vast in size, it was not unique, as many pyramids themselves had _labyrinths_ built into their structure. We are reminded of the nature of pyramids as sacred mountains, echoing Egypts cultural origin in an earlier mountainous region of Eurasia, and we will also remember the _sacred hill of the Ogdoad_ and the links between the pyramids, raths, sidhes, tells, tepes, kurgans and ziggurats.


 https://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/d...court02_05.htm


Maybe the earliest bull cult is from Çatalhöyük (Turkey), starting around 7000 BC.
It is argued that this bull became the Taurus constellation around 5000 BC); and was used to herald in the New Year (at the spring equinox) by 4000 BC: https://knossosguides.com/blog-view.php?id=103


It looks to me like bull jumping is the origins of bull fighting

This Fresco from Avaris, Egypt shows bull-leaping and bull-taming, 15th century BC.


Jumping over a bull was a popular sport amongst the Indus people. The following (impression of) a Banawali seal, ca. 2300  1700 BC shows an acrobat leaping over a bull; another seal from Mohenjo-Daro, ca. 2600  1900 BC shows 2 people jumping over a bull.


During the Late Bronze Age, bull-leaping and bull-taming spread to other parts of the world like Syria, and Crete.
Bull-leaping became an important part of Minoan social life (Crete) by ca. 1700 BCE. See the bull-leaping fresco at the Great Palace at Knossos, Crete, 2 men at each side of the bull, while another somersaults over the bull, ca.1450-1400 BCE.

http://www.bibhudevmisra.com/2017/01...rom-indus.html
(archived here: http://archive.is/IEFQV)

----------


## Firestarter

Some have argued that the Greek bull monster Minotaur was really based on the Canaanite god Moloch (a.k.a. Molech or Molekh). Moloch is usually depicted in the form of a calf, an ox, or a man with the head of a bull.

In the Old Testament Moloch, melek meaning king, is referred to as the sacrificial god of his human sacrifice cult.
In Isaiah 57.5 it is written that the worshipper of Moloch _slay your children_ (first borns?).
Leviticus 20.2-5 deals with Moloch more elaborately: 


> Whoever he be of the Sons of Israel or of the strangers that sojourn in Israel, that gives any of his seed Mo'lech; he shall surely be put to death: the people of the land shall stone him with stones.
> And I will set my face against that man and will cut him off from among his people; because he has given of his seed Mo'lech, to defile my sanctuary, and to profane my holy name.
> And if the people of the land do at all hide their eyes from that man, when he gives of his seed Mo'lech, and do not kill him, then I will set my face against that man, and against his family, and will cut him off, and all that go astray after him, whoring after Mo'lech from among the people.


Gustave Flaubert in his novel Salammbô (1888) created his own version of the Carthaginian religion, depicting gods such as Baal Hammon, Khamon, Melkarth, Tanith and Moloch to whom the Carthaginians sacrificed children.

In 1935, German archaeologist Otto Eissfeldt argued based upon excavations in Carthage that Moloch wasnt a god but refers to the act of human sacrifice itself.
If this is true a large number of Biblical interpreters have mistranslated the term.

According to the Bible, there is a close relationship between Moloch and Ba'al (some even claim that theyre one and the same). Ba'al is frequently mentioned in the Old Testament, referring to burnt offerings to Baal himself. See for example Jeremiah 32.35: 


> And they built the high places of the Baal, which are in the valley of Ben-hinnom, to cause their sons and their daughters to pass through the fire Mo'lech; which I did not command them, nor did it come into my mind that they should do this abomination, to cause Judah to sin.


 http://www.newworldencyclopedia.org/entry/Moloch
(archived here: http://archive.is/CPQlB)


Baal (a.k.a. Ba'al) was the Sacred Bull that was widely worshipped in the ancient Near East since the third millennium BC.


As the Semitic word "baal" means '"Lord" it used to refer to various deities of the Levant. In the Bible, the Canaanite god Baal is often portrayed as the primary enemy of Yahweh.
Many scholars claim Baal is the Canaanite version of the Babylonian god Marduk (a.k.a. Bel) and identical with the Assyrian deity Hadad. Modern scholars associate Baal with the northwest Semitic god El or Dagon, or the Greek Cronus.

In Canaanite lore, Baal was the ruler of Heaven, and god of the sun, rain, thunder, fertility, and agriculture. The Ras Shamra tablets, discovered in northern Syria in 1958, suggest that at one time Baal was their Supreme god.
Baal Hammon was the supreme god of the Carthaginians.
Baal-worship included sex ritual that once included Israelites.

See the Bronze figurine of Baal, 14th  12th century BC, found at Ras Shamra near the Phoenician coast, with hand raised and a pointed cap (similar to the Mithras cap?).


According to some scholars, the early Hebrews used the names Baʿal ("Lord") and Baʿali ("My Lord") in reference to the Lord of Israel and that the worship of Yahweh and Baal may once have been indistinguishable. Others have suggesed that Yahweh and Baal were originally both thought of as sons of El.
In the first chapter of the Second Book of Kings  Baʿal Zebub (Beelzebub) is used as the name of the Philistine god of Ekron.

Jeremiah 19:5 indicates that child sacrifice was offered to Baal and to other gods.
See also Hosea 11:2: 


> The more I called Israel, the further they went from me. They sacrificed to the Baals and they burned incense to images.


Several violent purges of Baal worshippers are mentioned in the Bible. The first of these is when the prophet Elijah and the prophets of Baal fight for control at Mount Carmel. Elijah orders the onlookers to massacre all 450 of the Baal's representatives in I Kings 18: http://www.newworldencyclopedia.org/entry/Baal
(archived here: http://archive.is/i1IZw)

----------


## Firestarter

I´ve always found the story on the resurrection of Jesus Christ after 3 days very strange.
Maybe I´ve watched too many horror movies, but are we supposed to believe that the resurrected Jesus Christ was more like a zombie or a ghost?!?


*Celebration of the Spring equinox*
In 325 AD, the sun-worshipping Roman Emperor Constantine the Great convened the Council of Nicaea that determined that Easter is on the first Sunday after the first full moon following the March equinox.
This suggests that this celebration is really about celebrating the Spring...


*Descend of Inanna (Ishtar)*
According to some experts, the Easter story comes from the Sumerian legend of Damuzi and his wife Inanna, described in Sumerian clay tablets dated 2100 BC. The Babylonian names for Damuzi and Inanna are Tammuz and Ishtar respectively.
When Tammuz dies, Ishtar is consumed by grief and follows him down to the Underworld. In the underworld, her worldly attire is removed, "Naked and bowed low" she is judged, killed, and then hung on display. In her absence, the earth loses its fertility, crops cease to grow and animals stop reproducing.
See a clay tablet showing the Descent of Inanna.


After Inanna has been missing for 3 days her assistant asks the other gods for help. Enki, him again, creates 2 creatures, who go to the Underworld to sprinkle Inanna and Damuzi with the plant and water of life, resurrecting them, so they can return to earth as the light of the sun for six months.
After the six months are up, Tammuz returns to the Underworld of the dead, again followed by Ishtar, forcing the water god to rescue them both. This created the cycles of winter death and spring life.

In ancient Egypt, an egg symbolised the sun, while for the Babylonians, the egg represents the hatching of the Venus Ishtar, who fell from heaven to the Euphrates.


*Ostara, Eostre*
Some experts claim that Easter was originally a celebration of Eostre, goddess of Spring and fertility, otherwise known as Ostara, Austra, and Eastre. This could explain the Easter bunny and possibly the Easter eggs.
The egg represents Spring, fertility and renewal. 

According to Germanic mythology, Ostara healed a wounded bird she found in the woods by changing it into a hare. Still partially a bird, the hare showed its gratitude to the goddess by laying eggs as gifts.
See the depiction of Ostara by Johannes Gehrts.



*Whats in a name?*
The name Easter could mean that its just another celebration for the witches (magi) from the East.

Some say that Easter is a variation of the Babylonian name for Inanna  Ishtar.
See he Babylonian Relief of the Goddess Ishtar.


According to New Ungers Bible Dictionary: Easter is of Saxon origin, derived from Eostre a.k.a. Eastra, in whose honour sacrifices were offered each year about Passover.

In Germany it is called Ostern.

Easter: in Bulgarian is called Velikden (Grand Day), in Polish Wielkanoc (Grand Night), in Czech Velikonoce (Grand Nights) and in Slovak Velká Noc (the Grand Night).

In Serbian Uskrs or Vaskrs (resurrection) and in Japanese Fukkatsu-sai (resurrection festival).

In many European languages the name for Easter is derived from the Greek word for the Hebrew Pesach (Passover)  Pascha.
Easter is called Pasqua in Italian, Pascua in Spanish, Paques in French, and Pasen in Dutch: https://www.ancient-origins.net/myth...-easter-001571
(archived here: http://archive.is/5eOsf)

----------


## Firestarter

I dont believe that Moloch was the God to which humans were sacrificed, but that originally Moloch symbolised the human sacrifice ritual itself...

About 2,275 years BC, Nimrod the great grandson of Noah lived (the grandson of Ham). According to scripture he was _the mighty hunter_; but Nimrod hunted for humans to sacrifice them in the Moloch ritual.
According to the book of Jasher (Yashar), the priests of Baal counseled Nimrod to marry his own mother Semiramis; to acquire the _third eye_ or _all-seeing eye of Lucifer_.  Nimrods mother and wife, Semiramis, has been worshiped as _The Queen of Heaven_ all over the world ever since.

Semiramis and her son/husband, Nimrod started this occult religion that included sacrificing babies in the Moloch ritual. They sacrificed babies in the temple at the Winter Solstice (December 21st -25th) and also at _Easter Sun Day_ at the Spring or Vernal Equinox (March 21st -25th).
Nimrod also had the Tower of Babel erected.

Every year on 15 March and 25 December, there would be wild drunken orgies where virgins were impregnated by the pagan priests. From 25 March to 25  December counts 9 months, just in time to sacrifice the new-borns on the altar in the Moloch ritual on 25 December.
When the son of Noah, Shem, heard about these human sacrifices, he sent out a bounty hunt to kill Nimrod. According to the book of Jasher (Yashar) it was Esau (the twin brother of Jacob) who actually killed Nimrod. Nimrod´s body was cut in pieces and scattered over the kingdom. Semiramis had all of the parts gathered, except for the penis that couldn´t be found and couldn´t resurrect him.
Semiramis decided to memorialize his penis by erecting an obelisk. These obelisks can be found all over the world, for example in Washington DC on St. Peters Square in front of the Vatican and in the City of London.
See for example the giant phallus symbol on the Dam in my home town of Amsterdam.


The Babylonian story of Nimrod and Semiramis is basically identical to Osiris and Isis of Egypt, where Isis reconstructed Osiris body after it had been cut up into pieces by their evil brother Set (Satan), but couldn´t find his penis. Isis then had a son by Osiris named Horus.
Semiramis consulted the pagan priests and astrologers who told her that the sun dies on 21 December but comes back to life again on the eve of 24 December. Semiramis created a myth for the Babylonians that Nimrod dies each year on 21 December but 3 days and 3 nights later, on 25 December, is born-again as the the Sun-god, Baal.
Queen Semiramis also proclaimed that Baal was present on earth in the form of a flame, whether candle or lamp, to be worshipped.

Semiramis ordered the Babylonians to go into the groves (forest) and place a gift under the tree to honor Nimrod who was cut down like a tree (Isaiah 14:12-19). She also ordered them to cut down a tree, place it into their homes and decorate it with silver and gold balls to symbolize Nimrods testicles (Jeremiah 10:3-4).
Semiramis also declared herself the goddess of the moon and sky and said that her son/husband Nimrod had impregnated her with the _rays of the sun_ (on 25 March); so on 25 December (!) another son Tammuz is born (Ezekiel 8:14).

I think that a strong case can be made that Christmas and Easter-Egg trees are really Asherah Poles for honouring Baal!
Decorating these trees with little balls and coloured eggs, just like the ancient Babylonians, who set them up right next to their altars. Did you know that the little balls on these trees represent Nimrods testicles?
According to Strongs Concordance #H842 Asherah: groves (for idol worship); a Babylonian (Astarte)-Canaanite goddess (of fortune and happiness), the supposed consort of Baal, her images; the goddess, goddesses; her images; sacred trees or poles set up near an altar.

The bowed crucifix is an allusion to Nimrods bow and it is meant to point to the rider on the white horse in Revelation 6:2.
It is claimed that the name Semiramis was adopted into other cultures as: Isis, Diana, Astarte, Ishtar, Aphrodite, Venus, Easter and also as the Virgin Mary.
Her son and husband Nimrod (reincarnated as Tammuz) also became known as: Horus, Apollo, Sol, Krishna, Hercules, Mithra, amongst others.

Before the city was called Rome it was known as Saturnalia (the city of Saturn). In the Chaldean mysteries, the Babylonian dictator Nimrod was deified as Saturn. His birthday was celebrated on 25 December, Saturnalia. In Chaldee, Saturn is spelled as STUR which totals 666.
Semiramis was also called Venus in Rome, and had the day of the week Venerdi (Friday) named after her.

Constantine simply recycled the pagan statues, naming them after Christian saints. The statues of the Neptune for example was renamed Saint Peter, the statue of Venus was re-named the Virgin Mary and the statue of Sol (Mithra) was renamed Jesus Christ.
Roman Emperor Constantine also had depictions of the original Queen of Heaven Semiramis holding her baby son Tammuz renamed as Mary and Baby Jesus. Is Isis Queen of Heaven holding her baby Horus the origins of Mary and Baby Jesus?
Note the horns on Isis head for the horned god Lucifer and the disk within the horns symbolising the sun.


When Tammuz was forty years old, he was killed by a wild boar. His mother Semiramis started a Babylonian ritual called Forty Days of Weeping for Tammuz where people had to fast and pray. The Roman Catholic Church recycled this custom as 40 days of fasting leading up to Easter Sunday. Catholics begin these 40 days with Ash Wednesday.
Like in ancient Babylon, priests (of Baal) take ashes and place the mark of the cross on the foreheads of the faithfull with a declaration that we were _created from ashes and to ashes we shall return_.

The French made a colossus of Jezebel, it now stands in New York Harbor, facing East, referring to the name Ishtar or Easter, and is called the Statue of Liberty! The French Illuminati donated this statue to the US to bring it under the influence of Jezebel.
The Babylonian name for Semiramis is Ishtar from which the Easter comes.
The Romans first called her Astarte but later called Venus, and the Phoenicians called her Asherah. The Hebrews called her Astoroth, the consort of Baal. Her emblem is the flower of the lily. This explains why people buy lilies during Easter and women don corsages of lilies and orchids to church on Easter Sunday. 
See the Fleur de lys in the coat of arms of the House of Plantagenet.


At the first Council of Nicaea in 325 AD, Roman Emperor Constantine formed the first Ecumenical Council of the Catholic Church. Later new creeds were drafted. One of them included: 


> I accept all customs, rites, legalism, and feasts of the Romans, sacrifices. Prayers, purifications with water, sanctifications by Pontificus Maxmus (high priests of Rome), propitiations, and feasts, and the New Sabbath Sol dei (day of the Sun), all new chants and observances, and all the foods and drinks of the Romans (Pork and all unclean foods). In other words, I absolutely accept everything Roman, every new law, rite and custom, of Rome, and the New Roman Religion.


Later, in approximately 365 AD, the Imperial Church of Rome wrote in one of their canons: 


> Christians must not Judaize by resting on the Sabbath, but must work on that day. Rather, honoring the Lords Day (Baals Day) which is Sun-day for Sol Invictus (the invincible sun). But if any shall be found to be Judaizers, let them be anathema (against) Christ.


In Greek, the word Catholic means universal; this can only mean that it always intended for this religion to become the One World Religion.
In June 2000, the New World Order named the Roman Catholic Church the Mother of the One World Church and Pope John Paul II was elected as the leader of the United Religions: http://doubleportioninheritance.blog...es-church.html
(archived here: http://archive.is/RL11t)

----------


## Firestarter

Most of the wealthy of the Amphioen Society (Opium Society) lived in the Netherlands, including stadholder Willem IV, who had become a Knight of the Garter in 1733 (and called himself Prince of Orange), who acquired 30 Amphioen Society shares in 1748. He was promised that by 1755 this would already make him 200,000 guilders richer.
Willem V made a fortune through the Amphioen Society. Every time the octroy was renewed, Willem IV and his stadholder successor, Willem V, would receive a huge amount of opium money, e.g. 1.2 million guilders in 1795.

See Willem V, who was born in 1748 and became a Knight of the Garter in 1752.


In 1787, Willem V was nearly ousted by a group of Dutch revolutionaries called the Patriots. He was saved by his brother-in-law, King Friedrich Wilhelm II of Prussia.
King Friedrich Wilhelm III of Prussia, Friedrich Wilhelm II´s son, became a Knight of the Garter in 1814 (as a reward?).


In 1795, in one of those lucky coincidences, the French army of Napoleon invaded the Republic of the Netherlands. Willem V went to England.
In 1802, Willem V made a deal with Napoleon so his son, Willem VI, would get some territories.
The French rule was so horrible that suddenly the House of Orange Nassau became popular.

The patriarch of the Van Hogendorp family, Willem van Hogendorp (1735-1784), made a fortune by officially smuggling opium.
Willems second son, Gijsbert Karel van Hogendorp (1762-1834), became a lawyer and a real hero of the Dutch monarchy. After the Napoleon left the Netherlands, in 1813 Gijsbert Karel and 2 associates staged a coup to establish the Dutch kingdom with Willem VI crowned King Willem I, who had (also) become a Knight of the Garter in 1814, and Gijsbert Karel van Hogendorp as his prime minister.
Often overlooked in this heroic tale is that Willems eldest son, Dirk van Hogendorp, was a general in Napoleons army; even appearing in Napoleons testament: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6771709


I´ve searched for the financers of Napoleon Bonaparte.
In 1803, Napoleon sold territory to US President Thomas Jefferson in a deal known as the Louisiana Purchase. Napoleon used the 3 million dollars to wage war in Europe.
All of his opponents - Prussia, Austria and Russia - were reportedly financed by the Bank of England.

In March 1815, Napoleon borrowed money from the Eubard Banking House of Paris to equip an army. It has been rumoured that Eubard was controlled by the House of Rothschild.
Nathan Rothschild took a maximum profit on the bonds market by having inside information from his agent Rothworth that Wellington had defeated Napoleon at Waterloo: https://growinganger.wordpress.com/2...an-rothschild/

----------


## Firestarter

Napoleon Bonaparte’s nephew, Napoleon III, became good friends with the London elite, including Benjamin Disraeli and Lord Palmerston, who became a Knight of the Garter in 1856. As French President, and after he had declared himself French Emperor, he allied with Britain.
Napoleon III himself became a Knight of the Garter in 1855.

See portrayed as Garter Knights - Benjamin Disraeli (on the right) with Lord Salisbury (who both became Garter Knights in 1878).

----------


## Firestarter

I still haven´t found a concise story on the most powerful order in the whole world; the most noble Order of the Garter.
I decided to simply look at some of the Knights of the Garter on the independent Wikipedia that lived during the time Napoleon Bonaparte waged war in Europe. It turns out that these include some of the most important people of the era.



> Following is a complete (?) list of the Knights and Ladies of _Order of the Garter_, the most powerful "Order" in the world (1012 members since 1348).
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o..._of_the_Garter


 
Lord Palmerston, devised a strategy to make Belgium independent from the Kingdom of the Netherlands.
He became a Knight of the Garter in 1856: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henry_...unt_Palmerston


Leopold of Saxe-Coburg became a British citizen in 1815 and one year later married Princess Charlotte (the only legitimate child of later King George IV) and became a Knight of the Garter. In 1817, Charlotte died in child birth (a stillborn son).
In 1831, Belgium was taken from the Kingdom of the Netherlands to make Leopold its King.
King Leopold played an important role in managing relations between Britain and the French Empire of Napoleon III: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leopold_I_of_Belgium


William IX, Landgrave of Hesse-Kassel, became a Knight of the Garter in 1786.
William IX hired Nathan Mayer Rothschild to help him manage his estate and supervise the gathering of taxes. Although they were associated since 1775, William IX only formally designated Rothschild as his overseer in 1801.
Nathan Mayer Rothschild  is the patriarch of the infamous Rothschild dynasty.

In 1806 his electorate was annexed by France. William used the Frankfurt Rothschilds to hide his fortune from Napoleon. Nathan Mayer (N.M.) from London funded the British movements through Portugal and Spain. In this scheme the robber bankers became richer than William of Hesse-Kassel.
After the Napoleonic armies were defeated at Leipzig, William IX was restored to power in 1813: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Willia...ector_of_Hesse


Richard Wellesley became Governor-General of Bengal in 1798. As a result of his wars against the French and the treaties that followed, French influence in India was extinguished. This added 40 million people and 10 millions of revenue to the British dominions. This made Britain the true dominant authority over all India. Wellesley made the opium trading East India Company into an an imperial power.
See him in Garter robes.

He became a Knight of the Garter in 1810: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richar...uess_Wellesley


Arthur Wellesley became a Knight of the Garter in 1813 and is better known as the First Duke of Wellington.
See Duke Wellington with decorations of the: Order of the Garter (Star on his left breast); Order of the Golden Fleece; Russian Order of St George; Order of Maria Theresa; Military Order of St Ferdinand; Order of the Sword; Order of the Tower and Sword.


His victory with an Anglo-Dutch-German army against Napoleon Bonaparte at Waterloo has made him into a real military hero: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arthur..._of_Wellington


In 1813, George Hamilton-Gordon was given the important position as Ambassador in Vienna, from where he financed the coalition that defeated the army of Napoleon Bonaparte.
He became a Knight of the Garter in 1855: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George...rl_of_Aberdeen

----------


## Firestarter

There are several Orders of St. George for the military. Am I the only one to think it’s ironic that one of the most important heroics of St. George was his refusal to follow orders from the Roman army?
If soldiers refuse to participate in genocide, following the example of St. George, these soldiers should take action against our government for orchestrating the worldwide genocide.


Maybe the most interesting of these Orders is the “Sacred Military Constantinian Order of Saint George” (in Italian: _Sacro militare ordine costantiniano di San Giorgio_).
This Roman-Catholic Knighthood was founded in 1520-1545 by the Angeli Comneni family, and since 1731 all its Grandmaster are from the former royal House of Bourbon. The Angeli Comneni grandmasters have received confirmations of its status in a series of papal briefs, and decrees from the Kings of Spain, Poland and Holy Roman Emperor.

It’s affiliated to the Sovereign Military Order of Malta, although the Vatican isn’t formally in charge.
See the badge and breast star of the order


Its grandmaster until his death in 2010, Carlos Hugo of Bourbon-Parma, had married Princess Irene in 1964, daughter of former Dutch Queen Juliana. This marriage caused a “constitutional crisis” in the Netherlands because Irene converted to Catholicism before the wedding (they divorced in 1981 after Carlos couldn’t become Spanish King).
Their son Carlos became its next grandmaster.

After the reconciliation in 2014, by proclamation the former Franco-Neapolitan (2,800 knights) and Hispano-Neapolitan (1,800) branches were united: http://infogalactic.com/info/Sacred_...f_Saint_George
(archived here: http://archive.is/LbeWN)


It´s strange that the Dutch wikipedia page has much more information than the English version. What’s also strange is that Wikipedia doesn’t completely rule out that it was founded, long before the 16th century, by Emperor Constantine or Emperor Isaac II.
The “Sacred Military Constantinian Order of Saint George” is mostly active in Catholic Rome, Naples and Spain.

Foreign Minister of the Netherlands and NATO Secretary-General, Joseph Luns, became one of the better known knights: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sacred...f_Saint_George (archived here: http://archive.is/9V9Cb)
(in Dutch): https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heilig...van_Sint-Joris (archived here: http://archive.is/YT5mx)


In 1797, the Bourbons had to flee because the French army conquered Napels.
In 1808, Josef Bonaparte (elder brother of Napoleon I) as King of Naples founded the Order of the Two Sicilies (Italian: "L'Ordine reale delle Due Sicilie" or "Reale ordine delle Due Sicilie"): https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_...e_Two-Sicilies
(in Dutch: https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orde_v..._Sicili%C3%ABn)

This later became the “Order of Saint George of the Reunion” (Italian: Reale e militare ordine di San Giorgio della Riunione).
When Josef Napoleon became King of Spain he created the Royal Order of Spain, while his brother-in-law Joachim Murat became the grandmaster of the “Order of Saint George of the Reunion”.
After Napoleon I was defeated it was dissolved in 1814.

In 1816, Napoleon’s wife Marie Loise proclaimed herself grandmistress of the “Constantinian Order of Saint George” but of course this wasn’t acknowledge by the House of Bouron (reinstated as King of Naples), so this was effectively a new order.

In 1819, King Ferdinand founded the second “Order of Saint George of the Reunion” that was dissolved in 1860: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Order_...of_the_Reunion
(in Dutch: https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milita...edervereniging)

----------


## Firestarter

There are many, many conspiracy theories on the Rothschild family, most of them false.
This post on the reportedly gay Archibald Philip Primrose, 5th Earl of Rosebery (1847 - 1929) shows that the claims that the current head of the family – Baron Jacob Rothschild – owns a whopping $500 trillion is false. 

Archibald Philip Primrose, Lord Rosebery was a member of the notorious Bullingdon Club.
In the back row standing, Roseberry is second from left, with arms folded. The young man standing in front of the fellow on the left of him, with his hand casually in his pocket is Lord R. Churchill.


In 1878, Archibald Primrose married Hannah de Rothschild, who as the sole heiress of Mayer Amschel de Rothschild, was the wealthiest British heiress of the time. The later King Edward VII and Prime Minister Benjamin Disraeli (close to the Rothschild family) attended the wedding.
After Hannah died (in 1890) most of the Rothschild wealth went to Primrose and their 3 children after he died. The $500 trillion is based on the supposed Rothschild wealth in the 19th century corrected for inflation...
Primrose became a Knight of the Garter in 1892 and was reportedly the wealthiest Prime Minister in 1894 and 1895.

In 1883, Archibald and Hannah Rosebery visited New Zealand and Australia, where Primrose developed his view of Imperial relations.
On 18 January 1884, in Adelaide Primrose said there is no need for any nation (Australia), however great, leaving the Empire, because the Empire is a Commonwealth of Nations. Primrose coined the term “Commonwealth of Nations”.

See them at a house party at Dalmeny during the Midlothian campaign. William Gladstone is seated centre (holding his hat), Hannah Rosebery stands third from right and Lord Rosebery (Primrose) is seated on the ground on the right.


In February 1885, Primrose got a seat in the Cabinet as lord privy seal.
In March 1885, by the Penjdeh incident, Great Britain was on to the verge of war with Russia.

In May 1885, Rosebery visited his good friend Count Herbert Bismarck, who introduced him to his father, chancellor Bismarck (British agent), with whom he discussed on the Egyptian loan, the Afghan frontier, Turkey, and the African colonies, all of which were causing friction between Great Britain and Germany.

In November 1885, Rosebery said: 


> If you can obtain from the representatives of Ireland a clear and constitutional demand which will represent the wishes of the people of Ireland, and which will not conflict with the unity or the supremacy of this country, then by satisfying that demand Ireland might see in this country her best ally.


In 1886, in the new administration, Rosebery became Foreign Secretary.
From October 1886 to the spring of 1887, Rosebery visited India. As chairman of the Imperial Federation League, Rosebery was constantly bringing before the country the question of Imperial Federation, “_the closest possible union of the various self-governing states ruled by the British Crown, consistently with the free national development which is the birthright of British subjects all over the world for the closest union in sympathy, in external action, and in defence_”.

After he resigned as Prime Minister in 1895, Primrose left the political arena.
In 1909, Primrose returned to the political field, denouncing the Finance Bill as revolutionary and leading directly to socialism.
On 9 August 1911, the Bill, drastically amended by the Lords, was again returned from the House of Commons, and Rosebery denounced the measure but declared that it was less disastrous than getting sufficient peers to pass the Bill and therefore voted with the government, afterwards drawing up a protest to be recorded in the journals of the House: http://archive.is/iAIaF

----------


## Firestarter

Ive been looking for information on Knight of the Garter (KG) since 1877 Kaiser of Germany Wilhelm II...
He was (another) grandchild of Queen Victoria of Britain and related to many monarchs and princes of Europe, including his cousins King George V of the UK, Queen Marie of Romania, Maud of Norway, Victoria Eugenie of Spain and Empress Alexandra of Russia.

In 1889, Wilhelm secured the sale of German-made rifles to the Ottoman Army.

In the late 1890s, after the Kaiser had gotten rid of British affiliated German chancellor Bismarck, British media started attacking him viciously.
Its reported that Wilhelm had an especially troubled relationship with his uncle, King Edward VII of Britain.

In March 1905, Wilhelm made a spectacular visit to  Morocco where he met with representatives of Sultan Adelaziz. The Kaiser declared that he supported the sovereignty of the Sultan, while Morocco was under French control. The Sultan subsequently rejected a set of French-proposed governmental reforms, which sparked the Moroccan Crisis.
Kaiser Wilhelm II was again attacked in various media (including in Germany).

In the years 1906-09, Wilhelms popularity got more blows by (stories on) homosexual revelations, trials and suicides, involving ministers, and Wilhelm's closest friend and advisor, Prince Philipp zu Eulenberg, which forced Wilhelm to remove Zu Eulenberg from his inner circle.
During WW I, Wilhelm II was THE target of British anti-German propaganda.

In 1909, Kaiser Wilhelm II with Winston Churchill (KG in 1953), planning war manoeuvres.


Wilhelm was was deeply shocked by the assassination of his friend Archduke Franz Ferndinand of Austria on 28 June 1914. Wilhelm sanctioned the use of force by and guaranteed military support to Austria against the perceived guilty party  Serbia.
On 30 July, Wilhelm wrote a commentary: 


> For I no longer have any doubt that England, Russia and France have agreed among themselvesknowing that our treaty obligations compel us to support Austriato use the Austro-Serb conflict as a pretext for waging a war of annihilation against us ...
> Our dilemma over keeping faith with the old and honourable Emperor has been exploited to create a situation which gives England the excuse she has been seeking to annihilate us with a spurious appearance of justice on the pretext that she is helping France and maintaining the well-known Balance of Power in Europe, _i.e._, playing off all European States for her own benefit against us.


Wilhelm II´s Knighthood from the Order of the Garter was annulled in 1915.
After Germany's defeat in 1918, Wilhelm was forced to abdicate in November 1918, and fled to exile in the Netherlands, where he died in 1941.

During his last year at Doorn, Wilhelm believed that Germany was the land of Christ, and that England was the land of liberalism, Satan, the Anti-Christ and the English ruling classes were "_Freemasons thoroughly infected by Juda_".
Wilhelm II argued that Freemasons and Jews had caused both world wars, aiming at a world Jewish empire with British and American gold, and that the end result would be a US of Europe; in 1940 he wrote to his sister Princess Margaret: 


> The hand of God is creating a new world & working miracles...
> We are becoming the U.S. of Europe under German leadership, a united European Continent.
> The Jews [are] being thrust out of their nefarious positions in all countries, whom they have driven to hostility for centuries.


 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wilhel...German_Emperor





> In May 1885, Rosebery visited his good friend Count Herbert Bismarck, who introduced him to his father, chancellor Bismarck (British agent), with whom he discussed on the Egyptian loan, the Afghan frontier, Turkey, and the African colonies, all of which were causing friction between Great Britain and Germany.


Otto von Bismarck, of a noble family was PM of Prussia from 1862 to 1890 and German Chancellor from 1871 to 1890. In 1890 Kaiser Wilhelm II made an end to this domination of German politics.

In 1861,  Prince Wilhelm I became King of Prussia when his brother King Frederick Wilhelm IV's died. He chose Von Bismarck as PM of Prussia.
In 1862, Von Bismarck had visited England; Napoleon III (KG in 1855) in France; and again in Britain, Prime Minister Palmerston (KG in 1856); Foreign Secretary Earl Russell (KG in 1862) who had already been PM and woull again be PM; and Benjamin Disraeli (KG in 1878), who became Prime Minister in the 1870s.
See the Garter Stall-plate of John Russell, Earl of Bedford.


Even though Von Bismarck maintain an alliance with Russia and Napoleon IIIs France, he wrote in his Memoirs that he "_had no doubt that a Franco-German war must take place before the construction of a united Germany could be realised_".
After France declared war, German states fought on Prussia's side to beat the French. Napoleon III was taken prisoner; he later died in exile in England in 1873.
Between 1873 and 1877, Von Bismarck together with his masters in Great Britain engaged in a policy of isolating France, by manipulating the internal affairs of Frances neighbors, while maintaining relations with other nations in Europe.

Von Bismarck worked against the power of the pope and bishops over German Catholics and the Catholic Centre Party (organised in 1870).
In 1872, the Jesuits were expelled from Germany.
In 1873, anti-Catholic laws allowed the Prussian government to control the education of the Roman Catholic clergy.
In 1878, Bismarck instituted Anti-Socialist Laws, while at the same time coming with a Socialist program to make the Socialists less popular.

In 1873 Von Bismarck formed the League of the Three Emperors (_Dreikaiserbund_), between Wilhelm I, Tsar Alexander II of Russia, and Emperor Francis Joseph of Austria-Hungary, which collapsed in 1887. Then Von Bismarck negotiated the Dual Alliance with Austria-Hungary (against Russia).
He also negotiated the "Mediterranean Agreement" with Austria-Hungary, Italy and Britain.

Wilhelm II opposed Bismarck's foreign policy for his English masters, and preferred to serve Germanys interests: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Otto_von_Bismarck


According to William Engdahl, Germany at the end of the 19th century was considered a threat to British world domination.



> In 1889, a group of German industrialists and bankers, led by Deutsche Bank, secured a concession from the Ottoman government to build a railway through Anatolia from the capitol, Constantinople. In 1899, the Ottoman government agreed that the German group could continue with the next stage of the BerlinBaghdad railway project.
> Germany was also becoming a close ally of France, but then the Dreyfus affair was staged to sabotage the relationship between Germany and France. 
> 
> _For information on the Dreyfus affair: https://www.lawfulpath.com/forum/vie...hp?f=31&t=1415_
> 
> For Britain this was a huge threat to their world dominance. It would also cut Russia off from her western friends, Great Britain and France. It is not surprising to find enormous unrest and wars throughout the Balkans in the decade before 1914, including the Turkish War, the Bulgarian War and continuous unrest in the region.
> 
> _For information on how the mass murdering Young Turks freemasons destroyed the Ottoman Empire: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...eeks-1914-1923_


 
One of the Kaiser Wilhelm IIs friends was Friedrich Alfred Krupp, owner of the steel and weapons business.
In 1890, Krupp developed nickel-steel, which was hard enough to allow a thin battleship to have armor, and a new cannon that could use Alfred Nobels gunpowder.
In 1892, Krupp acquired the Gruson Company to become Krupp-Panzer, manufacturer of armor plating. In 1893, Krupp constructed Rudolf Diesels new engine.
In 1896, Krupp bought Germaniawerft, which became Germanys main warship maker, including the first German U-Boat in 1906.

On 15 November 1902, the Marxist magazine Vorwärts claimed that Friedrich Alfred Krupp was homosexual and had a number of sexual affairs with young men and underage boys in Capri, Italy. Krupp sued the journal and tried to use his friends in high places, including Emperor Wilhelm II, and had editions of _Vorwärts_ seized.

On 22 November 1902, the day he would meet his friend, Kaiser Wilhelm II, Krupp was found dead in his home.  The circumstances of his death remain secret.
Most stories claim that he committed suicide...

In a speech at Krupp's burial, Kaiser Wilhelm II attacked Social Democratic politicians, who  according to him - had lied about Krupps sexual preferences: http://www.glbtqarchive.com/ssh/krupp_fa_S.pdf
(archived here: http://web.archive.org/web/20190329120750/http://www.glbtqarchive.com/ssh/krupp_fa_S.pdf)


And in 1909, the British Secret Intelligence Service (SIS or MI6) was founded mainly to counter the German threat. This was of course followed by the Young Turks coup of the Ottoman Empire, WW I and the Bolshevik revolution that destroyed Russia...

----------


## Firestarter

Another excellent article from the EIR of the late Lyndon LaRouche...




> The Russian Zionist leader Vladimir Jabotinsky arrived in Turkey shortly after the Young Turks seized power, to become editor of the paper “_The Young Turk_”.
> The paper was owned by a member of the Turkish cabinet, but funded by the Russian Zionist federation, and managed by B'nai B'rith.
> The editorial policy of the paper was dictated by the Dutch Jacob Kann - personal banker to the Dutch Queen Wilhelmina and Prince Hendrik.


 http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...eeks-1914-1923
It shows that Vladimir “Ze’ev” Jabotinsky (1880-1940) wasn´t only involved with the Young Turks revolution that destroyed the Ottoman Empire, but also one of the founders of Israel.

Leo Stennett Amery was affiliated with some of the most notorious British imperialists, notably: Alfred Milner (Viscount Milner, Knight of the Garter in 1921) Rhodes’ mentor; and enemy of the American republic Cecil John Rhodes.
Milner, who ran Rhodes’ secret society, was central to the secret cabal. This elite group included:
The Venetian Cecil family;
Several banking institutions, including Lazard Frères;
The British royal family.

When he was at Oxford, Amery founded a branch of the Fabian Society and became close to Sidney and Beatrice Webb.
Amery joined the board of directors of the Rhodes’ Trust in 1919 and was its chairman from 1933 until his death in 1955.
Amery joined Milner as an undersecretary at the War Cabinet, where he first met both Jabotinsky and Chaim Weizmann.

When in 1919 Milner became Secretary of State for the Colonies, Amery became his Under-Secretary.
In 1922, he joined the Privy Council and was made First Lord of the Admiralty.
In 1924, he became Colonial Secretary
From 1925 to 1929, Amery was Dominions Secretary, which put him in charge of the Palestine Mandate.

A 1917 entry in Beatrice Webb’s diary describes Milner’s plans for WW II: 


> There is a vivid movement, guided by Milner and served by Amery, to prepare for another war, to complete the ruin of Germany and the domination of the British Empire. This gang of Power worshippers are running down the Russian revolution and minimising the entry of the U.S.A as one of the belligerents.
> They are bent on maintaining a ruling caste of a ruling race: they fear and despise democracy. Any aspirations towards self-government among British subjects, who do not already possess it, is sedition to be put down by machine guns and plentiful hangings.


On the evening in 1918 that the Balfour Declaration was passed, devised by Milner and Amery, John Henry Patterson was having dinner with other luminaries at Weizmann´s home.
Patterson and Amery later created the Jewish Legion, for which Jabotinsky was the organiser and spokesman.
In 1925, Jabotinsky broke from the World Zionist Organization to create Revisionist Zionism that supported Hitler and Mussolini. Patterson kept supporting Jabotinsky.

In August 1935, more than a year after Hitler’s “Night of the Long Knives”, Amery met Hitler. to advice him on how to run the German economy to the ground: 


> At 10.45 the big open car, familiar to cinema visitors, arrived and K., myself and Dr. Schmidt, another expert from von Ribbentrop’s office, ... drove through Berchtesgaden up the winding road to Obersalzberg.
> (...)
> We were welcomed by a burly brown shirt ADC, like a jollier Göring, and then taken on to a veranda where Hitler met us and took us in to a room opening out on to it. He didn’t waste much time on compliments but got on to high politics at once. What I was chiefly interested in was his outlook on the European problem generally. On this he talked what seemed to me vigorous commonsense.


Amery was in frequent communication with and advised MI5 agent Benito Mussolini.
Amery also met Hitler’s chief economic adviser, Montagu Norman’s good friend, Minister Hjalmar Schacht, several times. Schacht told Amery’s friend and collaborator, Lord Lothian, that the British wouldn’t allow Germany back her colonies 
Lord Lothian also met Hitler, even as late as May 1937.

Franklin Delano Roosevelt planned to dismantle the British Empire after the end of WW II.
Amery’s response is shown in a 26 August 1942 letter to Robert Arthur James Gascoyne-Cecil, Fifth Marques of Salisbury (who became a Knight of the Garter in 1947), Secretary of State for the British Colonies: 


> After all, smashing Hitler is only a means to the essential end of preserving the British Empire and all it stands for in the World.
> (...)
> It will be no consolation to suggest that Hitler should be replaced by Stalin, Chiang Kai-Shek or even an American President if we cease to exercise our power and influence in the world. What I think is needed to-day more than anything else is a vigorous reaffirmation of our faith in our destiny as an Empire ..., regarding the war merely as a step in that process.


President Roosevelt suddenly died on 12 April 1945...

Ze’ev Jabotinsky and Chaim Weizmann (1874-1952), Israel’s first president, were instruments of Lord Alfred Milner and Leo Stennett Amery. Jabotinsky became the patron-saint of Israel’s Likud party.
Jabotinsky and Weizmann were used to secure British rule over Palestine as part of the 1916 Sykes-Picot agreements.
Every Likud prime minister in Israel has promoted the Zionist policies of Jabotinsky. The father of current Likud leader and prime minister Benjamin Netanyahu, was Jabotinsky’s personal secretary.

Steven P. Meyer – _How British Imperialists Created the Fascist Jabotinsky_ (2009): http://www.laprofeziadieinstein.it/d...Jabotinsky.pdf
(archived here: http://web.archive.org/web/20190629133332/http://www.laprofeziadieinstein.it/doc/Articolo_EIR_su_Jabotinsky.pdf)

----------


## Firestarter

I couldn’t find anything better on the secret backers of Napoleon than “_The bestial British intelligence of Shelburne and Bentham_ of the Lyndon LaRouche network...

In the second half of the 18th century, the Lord Shelburne faction (William Petty, who had become a Knight of the Garter in 1782) became more and more dominant in Britain. Shelburne was on good terms with Benjamin Franklin and David Hume.
In June 1780, Lord Shelburne, through the East India Company and its allied Baring Bank, funded a Jacobin mob to violently protest against Irish reforms. By the time the burning had stopped, prime minister Lord George North was forced to resign, so Shelburne could becom foreign secretary for the Northern District (including the North American colonies).
Shelburne had previously preferred to control British imperialism from behind the scenes as chairman of the three-man "Secret Committee " of the opium trafficking East India Company.

In October 1776, the 28-year-old English barrister Jeremy Bentham wrote contemptuopsly of the American Declaration of Independence, and in 1780 Bentham continued in this vain. This brought him to the attention of the new British Foreign Office and British Foreign Intelligence Service, controlled by Lord Shelburne. Lord Shelburne even installed Bentham in an apartment at his Bowood estate.
Later Bentham works were more widely circulated throughout Latin America with the help of the American Aaron Burr; Gen. Francisco de Miranda (born in Venezuela, a paid agent of the East India Company in the Jacobin Terror in France); and Simon Bolivar.

In a strange move, Shelburne's associate Lord Gordon moved to the Batavian Republic (that later became the Kingdom of the Netherlands with the help of Napoleon Bonaparte), where he converted to Jewish cabbalism, renaming himself Israel Bar Abraham.
Then he moved to Paris as an occult adviser to Marie Antoinette to participate in Shelburne's intrigues against the French Bourbons.

The Jacobin Terror in Paris during 1791-93 was a grander replay of the June 1780 Gordon Riots orechestrated by Shelburne and Bentham.
The bloody massacre of France 's scientists elite in the French guillotines was guided by British strings.

Jacques Necker (born in Geneva) was installed as finance minister through the intrigues of Shelburne's French ally Philippe Duke of Orleans. Necker's daughter, Madame de Stael, would run one of Shelburne's most important Parisian salons.
Shelburne created a “radical writers´ shop” at Bowood staffed by Bentham, the Genevan Etienne Dumont, and the English Samuel Romilly to write the propaganda for the “French revolution”. Speeches were prepared by Bentham and then translated to be orated by leaders of the Jacobin Terror, Jean-Paul Marat, Georges Jacques Danton, and Maximilien de Robespierre.
Records show that these leading Jacobins were paid by the East India Company.

Bentham's personal secretary, Bowring, would later serve as KG Lord Palmerston's handler of the notorious Giuseppe Mazzini, and would instigate the Second Opium War against China as emissary in Canton.
David Urquhart, one of the younger Benthamites, would later become the handler for British agent Karl Marx: https://larouchepub.com/eiw/public/1...telligence.pdf
(archived here: http://web.archive.org/web/20180727155801/https://larouchepub.com/eiw/public/1994/eirv21n16-19940415/eirv21n16-19940415_024-the_bestial_british_intelligence.pdf)

----------


## Firestarter

> In 1803, Napoleon sold territory to US President Thomas Jefferson in a deal known as the Louisiana Purchase. Napoleon used the 3 million dollars to wage war in Europe.


Lord Shelburne was regularly in contact with Thomas Jefferson, when he was US Ambassador to France. In 1785, Jefferson was introduced to Francois dIvernois, a manager of Shelburnes Swiss agents that was close to Shelburnes son Lord Wycombe. In 1788, Lord Shelburnes private secretary introduced Jefferson to Dugald Stewart. Jefferson was in regular contact with Stewart, a leading teacher on British imperial economics.

Thomas Jefferson wrote about the French Revolution, 14 February 1815: 


> [The] foreigner gained time to anarchize by gold the government he could not overthrow by arms, to crush in their own councils the genuine republicans, by the fraternal embraces of exaggerated and hired pretenders, and to turn the machine of jacobinism from the change, to the destruction, of order.
> 
> British ministers are playing the same game for disorganization here which they played in [France]. the Marats, the Dantons & Robespierres of Massachusetts are in the same pay, under the same orders, and making the same efforts to anarchize us, as their prototypes in France were.


Jean Louis Giraud Soulavie described the role of covert agents from Geneva, whom Britain paid to destroy the French government: 


> Mr. Pitt afterwards thought it no disgrace to Great Britain to arm the [French] royalists to destroy. Why then did he think it degrading to take a few political steps for the preservation of the Monarch?
> ...
> Mr. Pitt might in a moment have destroyed all the revolutionary and preparatory measures of [these Genevese]; he might have annihilated the insurrections of the mob of the suburbs, planned, executed, and paid by Clavière; he could have rendered null all the attempts and violence of Marat.
> 
> [It] was the interest of England to reduce your country to a state that it should no longer dare to accuse the English of regicide... that a few adventurers, nurtured in the conspiracies of Geneva... were employed.


The older brother of Prime Minister William Pitt, John Pitt, 2nd Earl of Chatham became a Knight of the Garter in 1790; Anton Chaitkin  _American Prometheus_: https://www.antonchaitkin.com/chapter-5
(archived here: http://archive.is/dbTzv)

----------


## Firestarter

> The older brother of Prime Minister William Pitt, John Pitt, 2nd Earl of Chatham became a Knight of the Garter in 1790; Anton Chaitkin – _American Prometheus_: https://www.antonchaitkin.com/chapter-5


Chaitkin is another writer associated with Lyndon LaRouche.
I’ve read a book by him, that’s filled with good information, but unfortunately was too ambitious – maybe there’s just too much information or maybe just a finishing touch is missing...

The comeback to power of the elite kernel centered in Venice was established with the Ottoman conquest of Constantinople, in 1453. Venetians and Romans had supplied Muhammed the Conqueror with artillery and gunners. Four thousand mercenaries, hired to defend the city, opened the city's gates by night.
The established Ottoman Empire was modeled upon the ancient Persian, Roman, and Byzantine empires.
At the same time, Venice (Italy) made its clients, the Von Habsburgs, into rulers of the Austro-Hungarian “Holy Roman” empire. The Von Habsburgs feature prominently in the list of (stranger) Knights of the Garter.
Through the Ottoman and Austro-Hungarian Empires, the Venetians controlled the Middle East, and most of Eastern Europe, including the emerging Russian Empire.

With the death of King Ferdinand of Spain in the 16th century, the rule of Venice and the Von Habsburgs was uncontested throughout Europe (and the New World) except by France and the Tudor Dynasty of England.
The Cecil family were prominent in the plot to get rid of the Tudors. The downfall of the Tudors began with Henry VIII's Reformation. When the Cecil´s Stuart candidate became King James I of England (who had become a Knight of the Garter in 1590) in 1603 (who was the first King of Scotland and England), he gave his foreign financial backers a monopoly over the collection of taxes and public debt of Britain.
See James I of England (a.k.a. James VI of Scotland).


There have been (at least) 13 Cecils that were Knights in the Order of the Garter.
William Cecil, 1st Baron Burghley - 1572
Thomas Cecil, 2nd Baron Burghley – 1601
Robert Cecil, 1st Earl of Salisbury – 1606
William Cecil, 2nd Earl of Salisbury – 1624
William Cecil, 2nd Earl of Exeter – 1630

James Cecil, 3rd Earl of Salisbury – 1680
James Cecil, 1st Marquess of Salisbury – 1793
Brownlow Cecil, 2nd Marquess of Exeter – 1827
James Gascoyne-Cecil, 2nd Marquess of Salisbury – 1842
Robert Gascoyne-Cecil, 3rd Marquess of Salisbury – 1878

James Gascoyne-Cecil, 4th Marquess of Salisbury – 1917
William Cecil, 5th Marquess of Exeter – 1937
Robert Gascoyne-Cecil, Viscount Cranborne – 1946

The Venetian-Genoese Levant Company took over the commerce of Britain. This foreign monopoly from the 1660 Restoration of the Stuarts onward, was through the British East lndia Company, the Dutch VOC and NHM in the eighteenth and nineteenth centuries, and the Baring Brothers bank; and is continued to this day in the Bank of England.

The Venetian nobility used white slaves captured from European countries in their galleys, shops, and colonies. They also sold Christian children as slaves to Muslim chieftains.
In the late 16th and early 17th centuries, Venice and Genoa began the practice of trafficking in African slaves. Venetian financiers took control over the economies of England and Holland (including the slave trade).

France had to be destroyed, and Spanish America must be captured before being lost to the USA. The campaign was directed by Knight of the Garter Earl of Shelburne (William Petty). The eyes, finance and arms were provided by the British East India Company and the Baring Bank.
Their elite army of spies and assassins was primarily based in Geneva (Switzerland).

In 1815, the “independent” United States was considered a threat to the European nobility of Britain and Vienna (Austria). To counter the threat a "popular uprising" was staged orchestrated by British intelligence, which posed "Southern" interests against the North. The American defeat came almost entirely from South Carolina, which was armed and trained for the war against the USA.
Some of most important British-Swiss secret intelligence agents were Vice-President Aaron Burr (1756-1836) and Treasury Secretary Albert Gallatin (1761-1849).

Aaron Burr's maternal grandparents were Jonathan Edwards, and Sarah Pierrepont, whose family intermarried with the (J.P.) Morgans, who later owned The New York Times.
James Prevost and 2 brothers had left Geneva in the 1750s to enter the British service. The Prevost family in Geneva were hereditary members of the ruling Council of 200.
Burr married Ms. Prevost, who introduced him to the writings of Jeremy Bentham and Voltaire.

Gallatin’s cousin Jacques Necker was battling the Colbertist tradition in France by demanding that budget cutbacks, not industrial growth, be the central aim of government.

Tapping Reeve established the first law school in America, with Burr as his first student. Reeve married Burr's sister Sally.
Aaron Burr began a law career in New York City and got the reputation of an exceptionally clever lawyer. Burr was also the lawyer for the European Holland Land Company, managed by Swiss adventurer Theophile Cazenove, and partly owned by Albert Gallatin. The Holland Company bought 1.5 million acres in western New York and another 3.5 million acres in Pennsylvania. In this period, Aaron Burr, British intelligence and military, would control almost all the borders lands between Canada and New York.
The British governor of Nova Scotia was Sir George Prevost (Burr’s nephew by marriage), who later became Governor General of Canada.
When Burr visited Britain, he was shown around by his Mallet-Prevost relatives. Jeremy Bentham gave Burr the use of his London house and servants. Burr also got acquinted with the Scottish nobility, which under the leadership of Shelburne and Henry Dundas (Thomas Dundas had become a Knight of the Garter in 1872), had been flooding Asia with opium. Henry Dundas was Minister of War from 1794 to 1801, and Lord of the Admiralty in 1804, 1805.

Thomas Jefferson and James Madison were delighted by Gallatin's growing power, while Burr fixed New York elections in their favour.
In 1801, Henry DeSaussure brought Loring Andrews, from Boston to South Carolina to publish the Charleston Courier, through which "radical democrat" presidents Jefferson and Madison were supported through “adverse publicity”.
The following year, James Workman published a plan for the armed seizure of Spanish territories in the Western Hemisphere; written at the proposal for British War Minister Henry Dundas.
Workman came to South Carolina to guide Aaron Burr to seize Mexico and the western United States.

Henry Alexander DeSaussure became Grand Master of the Masons of South Carolina as the crisis exploded in 1832 and 1833.
DeSaussures were "intimates" of infamous Knight of the Garter Lord Palmerston (Britain's Foreign Minister in 1830, and Prime Minister of Britain from 1859 to 1865).

In 1840, British Foreign Minister Palmerston's new envoy to China, Charles ElIiot, arrived in Canton. The Chinese government was trying again to stop the import of opium.
Britain put a stop to this foolishness and had China repay Britain for the burned opium and the war costs Britain had to make to conquer China. Five Chinese ports had to allow unrestricted British trade, while British merchants were exempted from Chinese Iaws and Britain was given the island Hong Kong.
The Boston Brahmins in China, with Franklin D. Roosevelt's grandfather Warren Delano as their consul in Canton, were happy to see their British opium partners invade and burn Chinese cities.

Gerrit Smith donated at least 8 million dollar to causes, including the schemes of Giuseppe Mazzini in Europe and America and the activities of abolitionists William Lloyd Garrison and John Brown.
The Young America movement first public activities started in 1845.
Young America intriguer George Sanders hosted the ltalian Giuseppe Mazzini, terrorist assassin Felice Orsini, ltaly's Giuseppe Garibaldi, Louis Kossuth of Hungary, Arnold Ruge of Germany, A.A. Ledru-Rollin of France, Alexander Herzen of Russia and U.S. AmbassadorJames Buchanan.

The civil war that had not fully started in/after 1815, began in eamest in 1861, the script only slightly altered.

Richard Cobden negotiated a treaty with French Knight of the Garter, Emperor Napoleon III in 1860 which lowered tariffs between England and France. As part of the deal, the French were given a free hand in Indochina, and in 1863 France and Britain joined forces to invade Mexico. 
After Richard Cobden died in 1865; Louis Mallet organised the Cobden Club in honour of this "apostle of free trade”.
In 1880, Theodore Roosevelt became a member of the British Cobden Club.

Knights of the Garters Earl Grey and Alfred Milner were political aIlies since the 1880s.
See Milner (in plain clothes, with the moustache) with his associates, including Lord Roberts, during the Boer war in South Africa.


Anton Chaitkin – _Treason in America from Aaron Burr to Averell Harriman_, 27.7 MB (1985): http://lust-for-life.org/Lust-For-Li...1998_670pp.pdf
(archived here: http://web.archive.org/web/20190702143553/http://lust-for-life.org/Lust-For-Life/_Textual/AntonChaitkin_TreasonInAmerica-FromAaronBurrToAverellHarriman_1985-1998_670pp/AntonChaitkin_TreasonInAmerica-FromAaronBurrToAverellHarriman_1985-1998_670pp.pdf)

----------


## Firestarter

> In 1803, Napoleon sold territory to US President Thomas Jefferson in a deal known as the Louisiana Purchase. Napoleon used the 3 million dollars to wage war in Europe.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Lord Shelburne was regularly in contact with Thomas Jefferson, when he was US Ambassador to France. In 1785, Jefferson was introduced to Francois dIvernois, a manager of Shelburnes Swiss agents that was close to Shelburnes son Lord Wycombe. In 1788, Lord Shelburnes private secretary introduced Jefferson to Dugald Stewart. Jefferson was in regular contact with Stewart, a leading teacher on British imperial economics.


It was none other than the opium dealing British Barings Bank (now part of the Dutch ING Bank) that financed the Louisiana purchase through issuing US government bonds in London and Amsterdam: https://www.thevintagenews.com/2017/...nced-the-sale/
(archived here: http://archive.is/YWIHh)

See the orginal treaty of the Lousiana purchase.



On 5 May 1818, Karl Heinrich Marx (Chaim Hirschel Mordechai) was born in the Kingdom of Prussia, of the Ashkenazi Jewish parents Hirschel Mordechai and Henriette Pressburg.
Hirschel Mordechai´s ancestors included rabbis to Trier since 1723, the last one his grandfather.
In 1813, Marx's father (Mordechai) joined the Freemason Lodge L'Ètoile anséatique.

Marx's maternal grandmother was Nanette Salomon-Cohen. Nanette Cohen was the daughter of wealthy Amsterdam diamond dealer Salomon Barent Cohen, brother of the filthy rich financier Levy Barent Cohen in England.
Levy Barent Cohen´s children (Nanette´s cousins) intermarried with the leading Jewish families in England. Hannah married Nathan Mayer Rothschild, Judith married Moses Montefiore, Jessy married Meyer Davidson (also close to Rothschild) and his other children married into the Goldsmith, Samuel and Lucas families.

Hannah Cohen-Rothschild bore Lionel Nathan Rothschild (MP for the City of London in 1847-1874), Marxs third cousin.
The Rothschilds at the time handled large sums of money for the British crown, Amschel Mayer Rothschild financed Bismarck and supplied Prussia with intelligence data.

His father (Mordechai) introduced Marx to Baron Ludwig von Westphalen, who had connections to the elite of Great Britain and Scotland.
Ludwigs daughter, Jenny, became the wife of Karl Marx. 
Marx later dedicated his doctoral thesis to Ludwig von Westphalen.

In 1751, Ludwigs father, Philipp von Westphalen, had become secretary of the Prussian Lieutenant General and Freemason Ferdinand von Braunschweig, brother-in-law of the Prussian King and Freemason Friedrich II. Friedrich II´s grandfather King Friedrich had become a Knight of the Garter in 1690, and his grandson, Friedrich Wilhelm III, became a Knight of the Garter in 1814.
Philip von Westphalen also got a nice knighthood from British King George III. Philip married a noblewoman with Scottish ancestors.

Ferdinand von Braunschweig was also a member of the Illuminati, that included Landgrave Karl von Hessen-Kassel. The Hessen-Kassel family was closely related to the British Royals, and counts at least 2 Knights of the Garter (Friedrich II, KG in 1741 and Wilhelm IX KG in 1786).
See a portrait of Friedrich II von Hessen-Kassel, with the Garter emblem.


Karl Marx got his first real job as unofficial editor-in-chief at the Rheinische Zeitung for an impressive 600 Taler per year.
The Rheinische Zeitung was controlled opposition watched by the Prussian authorities. Oppenheim from the famous banking family, linked to Rothschild, was on its board.
In one of those strange coincidences, in 1818 Oppenheim and Bankhaus Mendelssohn from Berlin commissioned the French war compensations for Prussia.

Marx and Friedrich Engels moved from city to city in Germany. In 1849, Marx settled in London.
Because he was a big spender needing luxury and expensive balls, even though he had made a lot of money, he had to ask his friends like Engels for more money.
Engels made contact with British entrepreneur Robert Owen, who gave lectures to the US Congress, and whose factory became a model business; visited by politicians, Tsar Nicholas I, and Austrian princes Johann and Maximilian.

Marx took over the First International and ran it completely into the ground.
For some reason, Marx hushed up the monetary policy of the Bank of England that caused financial crises. Marx and Engels even wanted to implement a centralist monetary policy.

Karl Marx died in London on 14 March 1883: http://eng.recentr.com/2018/08/karl-...r-to-the-left/
(archived here: http://web.archive.org/web/20190318041615/http://eng.recentr.com/2018/08/karl-marx-was-a-spy-and-even-a-danger-to-the-left/)


See some excerpts from an interesting article by Lyndon H. LaRouche, Jr. on Socialism, Marxism and left wing politics (if I understand correctly LaRouche was more of a leftish politician than right)...



> Adam Smith disciple Karl Marx was, after all, essentially an ideological creation of that British Foreign Office which *Lord Palmerston* had inherited from his patron Jeremy Bentham
> (...)
> Karl Marx himself entered British service under the patronage of a branch of *Lord Palmerston*s operations run by Palmerstons Giuseppe Mazzini, the Mazzini who, on one celebrated occasion, publicly displayed his asset, the same Karl Marx who had, on an earlier occasion, denounced their proprietor, *Lord Palmerston*, as a Russian spy
> (..)
> the worst fascists which I recognize as of kindred sort, are concentrated, within the United Kingdom, in Fabian elements found among leading figures of the presently governing Labour Party
> (...)
> The point to be made on this account, is that assigning political pigeon-holes such as right and left was always a tricky business, or worse, even at its relatively best. To ridicule the silly way in which some people today speak of political ideologies, I am, philosophically, a hardened adherent of the work of Gottfried Leibniz and Bernhard Riemann, but also, similarly, an adherent of the legacy of U.S. President Franklin D. Roosevelt; I have been that, consciously and consistently, since nearly seventy-four years ago; yet it is no contradiction that I have also been among the best qualified internationally in the assessment of Karl Marxs work as an economist, and have been associated, occasionally, with nominally Marxist ventures.
> (...)
> On that point: in point of fact, most of the new breed of professed leftists since 1968, have belonged to anarchoid formations spawned by violence-prone, existentialist brain-washing projects such as the Congress for Cultural Freedom, including such projects as the U.S. Weatherman cult, or the German hordes of extremely violent, leftish fascists, virtual warriors against nuclear technology of the 1970s and1980s. The beliefs of such poor creatures are usually what has been dropped into the basket of bric-a-brac they carried, often as fascists-in-fact. Like animals, these poor fools can and must be labeled, although, like the nasty beasts which their behavior tends to mimic, they rarely have a sensible notion of what the labels which they have attached to them -- like proudly borne dog collars -- actually signify.
> ...


 http://web.archive.org/web/20190401203739/https://cecaust.com.au/main.asp?sub=articles&id=2008_11_04_larouche-tory-ideologue-speaks-what-s-left-evans-pritchard.html


In the following book, Sutton shows that Morgan banking executives played an important role in illegally financing the Communist revolution (that got the Tsar and his family lynched).
Leading businessmen, true champions for the free market, were secretly financing Communism.
Wall Street helped to free the Marxist revolutionary Leon Trotsky.
Major corporations were already trying to reach the Russian market 15 years before the US recognized the Soviet regime.

Antony C. Sutton  _Wall Street & The Bolshevik Revolution_ (1974): http://www.voltairenet.org/IMG/pdf/S...volution-3.pdf

----------


## Firestarter

Another good story from Lyndon LaRouche. Its an attempt to connect the dots from the British Coefficients club to the World Anti-Communist League of Rev. Moon.

Lord Bertrand Russell was a grandson of John Russell, 1st Earl Russell (1792-1878), who became a Knight of the Garter in 1862, was prime minister when Victoria was Queen of Britain and intimate with the notorious, longtime head of the Foreign Office, Lord Palmerston (also a KG).
Since the 17th century, the Russell family is one of the principal Whig dynasties in England and counts at least 10 Knights of the Garter.
John Russell, 1st Earl of Bedford, KG in 1539
Francis Russell, 2nd Earl of Bedford, KG in 1564
William Russell, 1st Duke of Bedford, KG in 1672
Wriothesley Russell, 2nd Duke of Bedford, KG in 1702

John Russell, 4th Duke of Bedford, KG in 1749
John Russell, 6th Duke of Bedford, KG in 1830
Francis Russell, 7th Duke of Bedford, KG in 1847
Francis Charles Hastings Russell, 9th Duke of Bedford, KG in 1880
Herbrand Arthur Bertrand Russell, 11th Duke of Bedford, KG in 1902.

Bertrand Russell was the handler of H.G. Wells, who together with Aldous Huxley developed a blueprint for mass brainwashing strategies that included drugs (soma) and perpetual war.
Russell, Wells and Aldous Huxley were arguably the predecessors of Frank Buchman and Rev. Moon.

H.G. Wells wrote of his own childhood: 


> In those days I had ideas about Aryans extraordinarily like Mr. Hitlers. The more I hear of him the more I am convinced that his mind is almost the twin of my thirteen-year-old mind in 1879; but heard through a megaphoneandimplemented. I do not know from what books I caught my first glimpse of the Great Aryan People going to and fro in the middle plains of Europe, spreading east, west, north, and south ... whose ultimate triumphs everywhere squared accounts with the Jews ...
> I have met men in responsible positions, L.S. Amery, for example, Winston Churchill, George Trevelyan, C.F.G. Masterman, whose imaginations were manifestly built upon a similar framework and who remained puerile in their political outlook because of its persistence.


Through Thomas Huxley, Wells got his first writing job at Astors _Pall Mall Gazette,_ and Huxley later introduced him to fellow Metaphysical Society member Lord Arthur Balfour. Thomas Huxley was the grandfather of the infamous eugenists Julian and Aldous Huxley.
See Aldous Huxley at the centre of the top row and Bertrand Russell at the centre of the bottom row.


The Coefficients met monthly at Londons St. Ermins Hotel from 1902 to 1908 as both a diners club and think-tank.
Members included: Lord Bertrand Russell; Lord Alfred Milner (KG, war Minister at the time); Viscount Edward Grey (Knight of the Garter in 1912); Lord Robert Cecil (cousin to Arthur Balfour); Halford Mackinder (head of the Fabian London School of Economics, founder of Geopolitics); Sidney and Beatrice Webb (Fabian socialists).
Another Milner ally was Leo Amery, who became intimate of Winston Churchill (another Knight of the Garter).
Sidney and Beatrice Webb would soon support MI5-agent Benito Mussolini.

In China, Frank Buchman and 2 friends made a list of the 15 most influential Christians in Beijing, placing Sun Yat Sen number 1. Buchman became close to Hsu Chien, Vice Minister of Justice, and then acting Prime Minister. Hsu introduced Buchman to Sun.
In England, Buchman had the support of the elite, including the future short time King Edward VIII (Knight of the Garter in 1911), Sir Samuel Hoare, Prime Minister Stanley Baldwin (Knight of the Garter in 1937), the Marquess of Salisbury (the Cecil family), Earl of Clarendon, and the Earl of Cork and Orrery.

In 1921, Buchman with Lord Arthur Balfour and H.G. Wells founded the pacifist Moral Re-Armament to implement Wells The open conspiracy (read the book!). In 1949, Moral Re-Armament held a major conference at the Caux Palace, attended by no less than 27 cabinet ministers and 118 parliamentarians from 26 nations, and trade union chiefs from 35 countries.
In South Africa Buchmans organisation was called the Oxford Group. Its activities were spread to other nations, becoming especially strong in Norway, Japan, the USA and Nazi Germany (where SS/Gestapo chief Heinrich Himmler was a member).
In 1989, Moral Re-Armament launched the Foundations for Freedom to infiltrate formerly Communist countries.
In 2001, Moral Re-Armament renamed itself Initiatives of Change UK. It still holds international meetings at the Caux, Switzerland site. The Dalai Lama has attended twice...

In 1915, Frank Buchman had met  the Barons Mitsui and Shibusawa (then Finance Minister of Japan).
In one of those strange coincidences, the Mitsui banking and trading company had been the leading Japanese partner of Jardine Matheson and Company, when it controlled the largest share of the British Empire monopoly in opium.

In 1954, Rev. Sun Myung Moon moved to Seoul, South Korea. Moons lawyer was one Robert Amory, deputy director of the Central Intelligence Agency under Allen Dulles.
In June 1958, first Unification Church missionary Sang Ik-Choi, left Korea to set up operations in Japan. In Japan, the Moon operation was led by the Japanese Ryoichi Sasagawa (1899-1995), also associated with the Mitsui Group.




> In 1966, the World Anti-Communist League (WACL) was formed in South Korea. William F. Buckley, Jr. was instrumental in its creation.
> That same year, WACL funded Aginter Press as a front for OAS terrorists and other European fascists. It was headquartered in Lisbon, and headed by former OAS agent Guerin-Serac. In 1965-71, Cuban exile groups led by Guillermo and Ignacio Novo, and Orlando Bosch, were involved in acts of terror and assassination. In December 1974, Orlando Bosch, Guillermo Novo, and Dionisio Suárez travelled to Chile to offer their services to Pinochet.
> Contreras ordered the assassinaton of former Allende Minister Orlando Letelier. Townley and another DINA agent, Armando Fernandez Larios, obtained false passports and US visas, and on 21 September 1976 assassinated Letelier in Washington DC.


 http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6790091
In the late 1960s, Reverend Moon made a deal with Yoshio Kodama, leader of the 3 million-counting Japan Youth Federation, which later became the World Anti-Communist League (WACL). This was shortly before Moon moved to the USA.
Kodama was a silent partner in Japans organised-crime ring, the Inagaki-kai _yakuza._ In 1991, a chief aide of Kodama was arrested in Hawaii for transporting cocaine using the Sagawa Kyubin trucking company, owned by Moon-connected gangsters Susumu Ishii and Kodama.

The Nazi-financing Prescott Bush was an adviser to Sagawa Kyubin. From 1989 to 1991, Prescott also served as a $250,000-a-year consultant to Ishiis Hokusho Sangyo Co.
In November 1996, George H.W. Bush toured Argentina, Peru, Uruguay, and Venezuela with Reverend Moon.

In 1972, the Moonies sponsored the first of their still-ongoing International Conferences of the Unity of Sciences. Their early sessions featured such notables as Eugene Wigner (of the Manhattan Project, the lifelong ally of Leo Szilard) and environmental fascists Alexander King and Aurelio Peccei (founders of the zero growth Club of Rome).

In 2000, Sen. John McCain presided over the award presentation of the Moonie front group, the Victims of Communism Memorial Foundation. In 2002, Sen. Joseph Lieberman received the Truman-Reagan Freedom Award from this Moonie front.
Included on the National Advisory Council of Victims of the Communism Memorial Foundation are former National Security Adviser Zbigniew Brzezinski; former Senators Robert Dole, Dennis DeConcini, and Claiborne Pell; former UN Ambassador and now head of the American Enterprise Institute Jeane Kirkpatrick; and the head of the Heritage Foundation: https://larouchepub.com/eiw/public/2...russell_th.pdf
(archived here: http://web.archive.org/web/20180817013115/https://larouchepub.com/eiw/public/2002/eirv29n49-20021220/eirv29n49-20021220_022-hg_wells_and_bertrand_russell_th.pdf)

----------


## Firestarter

Ive looked for more information on the Round Table, a.k.a. Milners Kindergarten, Rhodes crowd, Chatham House crowd and Cliveden set, which was involved in orchestrating the Young Turks Coup in the Ottoman Empire, the Bolshevik revolution, the first and second World War and founding Israel
The Round Table model was copied for the RIIA, CFR, Bilderberg Group, Club of Rome, Trilateral Commission, and the World Economic Forum - with the elite gathering in exclusive conferences financed by big corporations to discuss grand geopolitical schemes.


I first specifically looked for Carroll Quigley _The Anglo-American Establishment: From Rhodes to Cliveden_, 20.7 MB (1949): http://www.carrollquigley.net/pdf/Th...ablishment.pdf

Unfortunately Quigleys is no masterpiece. It presents some of the elite people that were supposedly involved, but not what they were actually doing. This shouldnt be a surprise as Quigley himself admitted that he supports the goals of the Round Table.
I found the following article, long but much shorter than Quigley´s book, much better (link at the bottom).


In the late 1890s, the Rhodes Scholarship was founded by Cecil Rhodes and Alfred Milner (KG). Rhodes was motivated to do this by Astley Cooper (an ally of Stead) and Thomas Beare.

Since 1891, secret meetings in all British dominions of its senior members were presided over by: Rhodes, Milner, the Earl of Selborne (William Palmer, KG 1909), Patrick Duncan, Jan Smuts, Lord Lothian and Lord Brand.

From 1891 to 1902, Rhodes was the leader of the Round Table.
From 1902 to 1925, Milner was its leader in South Africa, with Philip Kerr (Lord Lothian) and Lionel Curtis amongst its most influential members.
It was Milner, who established the Kindergarten for young Oxford graduates that were deeply committed to Britsh imperialism, who had served Britain during and after the Boer War in South Africa (18991902).
When Milners Kindergarten returned to Britain in 1909, it was Milners vision that decided on its goals (instead of that of Cecil Rhodes).

This group included:
J.F. (Peter) Perry, Lionel Curtis, Hugh Wyndham, Patrick Duncan,
Geoffrey Robinson (who named himself Dawson in 1917), Philip Kerr (Lord Lothian),
Lionel Hichens, Richard Feetham and Robert H. Brand.

Alfred Milner spent his early years in Germany and moved to England in 1869. In 1881, Milner became a journalist for the Pall Mall Gazette where he worked with William Stead and where H.G. Wells later got his first job (with the help of Thomas Huxley).
Stead was a Theosophist and had met Madame Blavatsky in London in 1888.
Milner met "initiates" Lord Rosebery (Archibald Primrose, KG 1892), George Parkin and Lord Esher.
Milner renewed his acquaintance with Sidney and Beatrice Webb, founders of the Fabian Society. Alfred Milner also joined 2 dining clubs, devoted to imperial unity and tariff reform: the "Coefficients" and the "Compatriots". The Coefficients were founded by Sidney Webb in 1902, met monthly to discuss defense, imperial issues and the economy. The Compatriots were established by Leo Amery and concerned itself with tariff reform and imperial unity. Amery was a journalist, who became associated with Milner while working for the Times during the Boer War. 

Starting in 1920, Lord Astor took a more dominant position in this group.
From 1925 to 1940, Lord Lothian was its leader.
Since 1940, Lord Robert Henry Brand was probably its leader (according to Quigley).

Other important families in this group:
Salisbury - Robert Arthur Talbot Gascoyne-Cecil, 3rd Marquess of Salisbury (KG 1878). The Cecil family features handsomely in the Order of the Garet, including Robert Arthur James Gascoyne-Cecil, 5th Marquess of Salisbury (KG 1947).
William Cavendish-Bentinck , the Duke of Devonshire (KG 1916).

Other important names affililiated with the Round Table include:
Arthur Balfour, Winston Churchill, and Nathaniel Rothschild

Curtis frequently clashed with Milner and Amery on the grand scheme of things. While Curtis put his faith in a political solution, Milner pushed for free trade amongst British dominions but with a common tariff against the rest of the world to bring the Commonwealth of countries closes together.
Leo Amery argued that Curtiss proposals would be: "constitutional hari-kari to sacrifice the British system of government in order to establish an imperial union based on the US federal system.

In September 1909, Curtiss proposals to create an organisation to influence public opinion to create an imperial federation were debated at the estate of Lord Anglesey at Plas Newydd, Wales.
In 1910, the Round Table started The Round Table periodical paper.

The Round Table reached the apex of its political power and influence during World War I. From 1916 to 1919, Round Table members occupied senior positions when David Lloyd George was British Prime Minister. Lloyd George had worked as a lawyer for the Zionist Congress and in 1916 would replace then Prime Minister, Herbert Asquith (KG in 1925).

Milner was first appointed to the five-member War Cabinet as a minister without portfolio, but in April 1918 became Secretary of State for War.
Lord Lothian - Lloyd Georges private secretary and foreign policy adviser.
Leo Amery - Assistant Secretary to the War Cabinet Secretariat.
William Waldorf Astor - Lloyd Georges Personal Parliamentary Secretary.
Robert Brand - Deputy Chairman of the British Mission in Washington DC.
John Buchan - Lloyd Georges Director of Information.
Also joining the government was new Round Table member Alfred Zimmern who transferred from the Ministry of Reconstruction to the Political Intelligence Department at the Foreign Office in 1917.

In February 1917 one British journalist wrote of a "little body of illuminati" from "the class of travelling empirics of Empire, who came in with Lord Milner" and had now taken up residence in the "Garden Suburb", for the sinister purpose of "cultivat[ing] the Prime Ministers mind".
Lockwood confirmed that there was "a good deal of truth" to these claims, like Naylor who wrote on a "Fabian-like Milnerite penetration" of Lloyd Georges government.

That Lord Lothian had a substantial influence over PM Lloyd George is confirmed by that in January 1919, Lothian got Lloyd George to pressure Lord Robert Cecil - Britains representative at the League of Nations negotiations - to make changes to the League Covenant. In 1937, Robert Cecil (son of Robert Gascoyne-Cecil, 3rd Marquess of Salisbury, KG) got the Nobel Prize for his service to Britsh imperialism.

According to Quigley, the Round Table was transformed into an "international anglophile network". The 3 main front organisations created by the Round Table were: 
Royal Institute for International Affairs (RIIA or Chatham House) in Britain;
Council on Foreign Relations (CFR) in the US;
Institute for Pacific Relations (IPR) in the US.


Nexus Magazine _A short history of the Round Table_ (2005): https://danielsolis.cz/?mdocs-file=2538
(archived here: http://web.archive.org/web/20190228133439/https://danielsolis.cz/?mdocs-file=2538)

----------


## Firestarter

Lyndon LaRouches publications often speak about the AngloDutch banking system. The following relatively short book, shows how our banking system evolved from Venice to Amsterdam to London.


*Venice, until beginning 17th century*
From the period of the first Crusade in 1099 until the founding of the Order of the Garter in 1348, Europe was dominated by the Venetian empire (now located in Italy). Venice with the Norman nobility of Europe, particularly from France and Angevin England, controlled Europe.

This allied nobility also controlled the Black Guelph (Welf) party of the northern Italian cities, allied with the Vatican.
In 1176, the Guelphs created the Lombard League, which came to include all the major cities of northern Italy (except Milan). These cities became the centers for the usurious Lombard banking system. The Lombard bankers became the de facto creditors and financial dictators of Europe.

The Lombard bankers first drove their victims into debt and then seized assets. For example, in 1325 the Peruzzi bank owned all the revenues of the Kingdom of Naples.
In Castile and England wool production was pledged as collateral for the Lombard loans. Naples and England were bankrupted, food production declined and by 1290 Europe began to depopulate (like we´re seeing these days...). Continent-wide famines struck in 1314-17, and again in 1328-9.
By the early 1400s, Lombard bankers were expelled from several countries: Arragon in 1401, England 1403, Flanders 1409, and France in 1410. The Venetian financial empire started to crumble.

In the midfifteenth century Venice was still the most powerful maritime nation in Europe, controlling Europe's slave and bullion trade. The Venetians created a new financial front to replace the now defunct Lombard bankers  the House of Fugger. Their agent Jacob Fugger was put in control of silver and copper mines in central Europe. From the vast wealth accumulated, Fugger created the most powerful banking house in Europe, and then bankrolled the Austrian Habsburgs (with many KGs) to take control of the Holy Roman Empire.
In 1518, by a series of strategic marriages, the Habsburgs took control of Spain and the Fuggers became the bankers to the Spanish monarchy. After the Spanish bankruptcy of 1575, Genoa replaced the Fuggers as the financial controllers of the Spanish crown.

In 1461, Louis XI became King of France, allied with the Medici in Florence, and proceeded to build ports, roads, schools, printing houses, industry and infrastructure, which was based  on Nicholas de Cusa's Commonwealth principle.
In 1485, Henry Tudor invaded England, overthrew the last of the Plantagenet kings, Richard III, and established Tudor rule. As King Henry VII, he adopted similar methods as Louis XI.
In France and England, food production, national income, and population all increased for the first time in more than a century. These initiatives were copied in the Iberian peninsula, Flanders, and elsewhere.

By the mid-16th century, Venice was threatened with the loss of her colonies and access to trade with the east, because of the Ottoman Turks. In 1573, Venice lost Cyprus and other colonies after a humiliating defeat by the Turks.
In the late 1570s, the Giovani (youthful) faction took over Venice emerged, by taking over the Senate.
In the 1590s, Paolo Sarpi became the intellectual leader of the Giovani faction, and his views determined the policies of Venice until his death in 1623. In this period, Venice was controlled from salons where the Giovani orchestrated their actions.

In 1587, the Giovanni founded the first public bank in Venice, the Banco della Piazza di Rialto (sometimes called the Bank of Venice).
In 1619, this was followed by a second bank, the Banco Giro.
These 2 banks were granted a monopoly by the Venetian government on issuing bank notes and bills of credit. These banks were really the beginnings of what today we call private central banking.
In 1620, Venice was still the most important European center for Bills of Exchange.
The Banco della Piazza di Rialto would later be imitated for the Bank of Amsterdam.

In 1638 the Venetian Grand Council, established the first state-owned gambling house (and bordello) in Europe, the Ridotto. At the Ridotto, aristocrats, prostitutes, pimps, usurers, degenerate gamblers, and foreign visitors rubbed shoulders, wearing masks to protect their identity. The Ridotto functioned as an ideal tool to corrupt and blackmail its guests.


*From Venice to Amsterdam*
In the 1520s, the Netherlands, which then included Belgium and Luxembourg, were under Spanish-Habsburg rule. In 1523, the first Protestant heretic was publicly burned and by the 1530s hundreds had been executed.
In 1567, the Duke of Alva arrived with 10,000 Spanish troops, to enforce the Inquisition and extract money that the Spanish Crown owed to its Fugger creditors. In years, Alva had more than 12,000 people executed. Alva also campaigns against cities like Mechlin, Zutphen and Haarlem in 1572 that were looted and burnt to the ground, with many people murdered, raped and tortured.

In 1576, the premier city of the Netherlands, Antwerp, was occupied, and over 8,000 civilians were slaughtered. In 1585, the Antwerp Bourse (stock exchange) was closed, followed by the " exodus" to the north provinces of the Netherlands, with most of the more than 19,000 merchants, bankers, and Bourse speculators settling in Amsterdam.
These emigrants included Jan de Wael, Jacob Poppin, and Isaac Le Maire, who would play a major role in founding the VOC (Dutch East India Company) in 1602.

In 1608, the Amsterdam Exchange (the New Bourse) and in 1609 the Amsterdamsche Wisselbank (Bank of Amsterdam) were founded. These financial institutions copied much of the Antwerp model.
The Wisselbank, like the Bank of Venice, was a privately owned public bank; with a monopoly on all exchange of specie, and trade in precious metals; a clearinghouse for bills of exchange; and owned the debt of the Dutch government.
It established the new "bank money" as the center of the city's securities trading.

The Bourse was a money market, a finance market, and a stock market.
This included trade in futures, options, margin loans, financial leverage, speculation in foreign securities, and derivatives (known as ductions).

By the second half of the 17th century, the Wisselbank had amassed an enormous financial power, which gave them the ability to expand the Empire and finance wars on a scale never seen before and made Amsterdam the financial centre of the world.
In the 1680s, when the Wisselbank ended the right of specie withdrawal, paper money was in effect. Since then, the Ango-Dutch bankers, have worked hard to make money the heart of the economy.
It is a system based on money, usury, and debt, where both the people and government, are controlled through the Central Banks power over money and debt.

In 1609, the Giovani-controlled Venetian Senate was the first government in Europe to recognise Dutch independence from Spain. In 1609, the Treaty of Antwerp was signed in which Spain recognised Dutch independence.
From 1610 to 1618, there was an undeclared war between Venice and Habsburg Spain, and Venice and the Netherlands began an unofficial military alliance. In the 1615-1617 war between Venice and Habsburg Austria, 5,000 Dutch mercenaries fought at the side of Venice, and 12 Dutch warships blockaded Spanish aid to Austria.
In 1613, arguably the most powerful man in Dutch government, founder of the Vereenigde Oostindische Compagnie (VOC, Dutch East India Company) Johan van Oldenbarneveldt, appointed Hugo de Groot (or Grotius) Pensionary of Holland, the second most powerful post in the government. Hugo de Groot was in correspondence with Sarpi for many years.

In 1618, Sarpi personally directed the signing of the Dutch-Venetian alliance, which included a mutual defense pack against the Habsburgs. In 1618, Van Oldenbarneveldt, wanted to extend the 12 year truce with Spain. Because the black nobility wanted war to erupt Europe-wide, Maurice of Nassau (KG in 1612) had Oldenbarneveldt arrested and executed, while De Groot was imprisoned.
In exile, De Groot would become an active member of the empiricist Mersenne Circle, which included Thomas Hobbes and members of the Cavendish family, and was connected to Sarpi's secretary Micanzio.

In 1621, Maurice of Nassau resumed the war against Spain. Venice financed the Dutch government at The Hague with more than 1 million ducats.
This was all part of the plan of a war between the Dutch, James I of England, and the German Protestant princes on the one side against Spain, the Holy Roman Emperor and the Papacy on the other. After the 1610 assassination of King Henry IV, the chaos could be used to rekindle the religious wars in France, so that Louis XIs and Henry VIIs commonwealths could be eradicated.

The VOC was a private empire with the greatest maritime empire in the world, which had the right to wage war against nations, including their home country. The VOC dominated Asia trade for almost 2 centuries, it took until the late 18th century before the British East India Company surpassed is.
In 1605, the Dutch started their takeover of Indonesia, which would be looted for almost 350 years.
In 1621, the natives of the Island of Band refused to give the Dutch a nutmeg monopoly. In response, to protect free trade, the VOC Governor General Jan Pieterszoon had the population exterminated, and slaves were brought in to work the Dutch plantations.
In 1641, the Dutch established a monopoly on trade with Japan which lasted until 1853,
The VOC started pressing coins around 1650, both in the Netherlands and colonised parts of Asia.


In 1606, the first known Dutch slave ships sailed.
In 1621, the Vereenigde Westindische Compagnie (VWC, Dutch West India Company) was founded, to take over the African slave trade from Spain and Portugal. This was achieved by 1650, when the Dutch had seized most of the Spanish and Portuguese slave fortresses in West Africa. By 1700, the percentage of slaves was: 52% Batavia; 42% Capetown; 53% Colombo; 66% Makassar.
The Dutch took slaves from East Africa, Madagascar, New Guinea, the Philippines, Malaysia, and Indonesia. Between 1450 and 1850, at least 20 million Africans were either taken or killed as a result of the slave trade.
Of the total amount of slaves taken from Africa between 1500 and 1850, 70% were shipped between 1700 and 1800. The record was set in 1768, when 110,000 people were taken from Africa to be sold as slaves.

In 1650, Stadthouder Willem II (KG in 1645) died without successors. This initiated a 21 year period of civilian rule. From 1653 to 1672, Johan de Witt served as the Grand Pensionary of Holland and effectively ran the Dutch government, with his brother Cornelis de Witt.
In 1672, the French armies of Louis XIV occupied large parts of the Netherlands, who put Willem III of Nassau (KG in 1653) into power, who had the brothers De Witt executed...

Venice was not only alligned with Dutch stadthouder (city holder) Maurice of Nassau but also with the Venetian Party in London, grouped around Robert Cecil (1st Earl of Salisbury  KG in 1606; there have been 13 KG Cecils), Francis Bacon, and the Cavendish family.
In 1598, Sir Edwin Sandys was living in Venice and allegedly co-wrote a book with Paolo Sarpi. Nine years after leaving Venice, Sandys became one of the founders of the London Virginia Company, chartered by King James I, for the purpose of establishing English colonies in North America. From 1618 to 1623, Sandys effectively ran the company.

Under the rule of Paolo Sarpis friend Edwin Sandys, the Virginia Company brought the first slaves into Jamestown in 1618, and held the first public slave auction in 1638. By 1715, 24% of Virginias population were slaves. Sandys was also active in the British East India Company and later became an MP for many years where he introduced bills in support of free trade.
According to W.E.B. Du Bois, between 1600 and 1800, about 12 million slaves were brought into the Americas, about 60% of all trans-Atlantic emigration.

Many young British aristocrats traveled to Venice to meet Sarpi, including future British Prime Minister Robert Cecil, another founder of the London Virginia Company William Cavendish, and the philosopher Thomas Hobbes. The Cavendish family were the closest personal allies of Sarpi in England.
In 1603, James I became King of Scotland. His first Privy Council included Edward Wotton and Robert Cecil, who were on intimate terms with Sarpis Giovani leadership in Venice.

Another Sarpi ally was Henry Wotton, who would serve 3 times as the British Ambassador to Venice from 1604 to 1624. Wotton played an important role in recruiting and organising the Venetian circle at Oxford University, which included Robert Cecil, Thomas Walsingham, John Donne, and James Florio.
In 1614, William Cavendish accompanied Thomas Hobbes on a trip to Venice where they met Sarpi and his group. Cavendish maintained a 13 year correspondence with Sarpi and his secretary Micanzio, and introduced Francis Bacon to Sarpi. Bacon would spread Sarpi's method of empiricism into England.


*From Amsterdam to London*
Algernon Sidney had a close relationship with Dutch leader Johann de Witt. Sidney came under the influence of the English Ambassador William Temple and John Locke's employer, Anthony Ashley Cooper (the Earl of Shaftesbury), who were orchestrating a Dutch coup in England.
In England, the group that was plotting to install the House of Orange on the English throne included: William Cavendish, Robert Spencer (2nd Earl of Sunderland, KG in 1687 installed by Charles II), Lord Orford (Edward Russell), and Bishop Compton.
William Cavendish, 1st Duke of Newcastle (1592  1676) became a Knight of the Garter in 1650. Since then at least 15 more members of the Cavendish family counts have become Knights of the Garter. Queen Elizabeth II counts the Cavendish family among her ancestors.

In 1666, Sidney  on the orders of Temple and Cooper - proposed to De Witt to launch an invasion of England to restore Parliamentary rule.
In 1678 a marriage was arranged between the Dutch Stadthouder Willem III of Orange and Mary, daughter of King James II, and the first in line of succession to the English throne. In 1679, Temple sent Algernons brother Henry back to the Netherlands to motivate the Dutch to invade; even offering the English crown to Willem III.
In 1682, Algernon Sidney was arrested for the Rye House Plot against King Charles II, and was executed along with several others.
In 1681, Henry Sidney became the English Ambassador to the Netherlands.

William Cavendish, First Duke of Devonshire (1640-1707), KG in 1689, was one of the Immortal Seven who signed the Letter of Invitation to Willem III of Orange in 1688, asking him to invade England: 


> If the circumstances stand so with your Highness that you believe you can get here time enough, in a condition to give assistances this year sufficient for a relief under these circumstances which have been now represented, we who subscribe this will not fail to attend your Highness upon your landing and to do all that lies in our power to prepare others to be in as much readiness as such an action is capable of...


In 1688, after Willem III landed in England, others rallied to the side of the Dutch, including John Churchill (Duke of Marlborough, KG in 1702), William Bentinck (Earl of Portland, KG in 1697) and Charles Montagu (Earl of Halifax, KG in 1714). Many of these Whig leaders were proteges of Anthony Ashley Cooper.
Dutch Stadthouder Willem III of Orange was crowned King William III of England and the Anglo-Dutch Empire was realised with the bloodiest penal code in Europe. 

In 1690, John Lockes Two Treatises on Government was published, to provide the philosophy for the transformation. The 2 banks of Venice and the Dutch VOC became the model for the Bank of England in 1694 and the VOC for new British East India Company in 1698.
While Amsterdam as a financial centre was already successful, in London the financial oligarchy became the de facto government. The Bank and East India Company were in private hands, and the third pillar of power, the Exchequer was effectively a fifth column of the oligarchy.
Even to this day, there is no British Constitution or a British government in any meaningful definition of that term.

William Paterson became the founder of the Bank of England. He had earlier been in Holland with Willem III, and was active in the Dutch invasion. The key government agent of the Bank of England was Charles Montagu, who had greeted Willem III at the dock when his invasion fleet landed. In 1697, the first of a series of Acts was passed by Parliament, with the end result being that the Bank had a total monopoly over banking in England.
In 1707, the Bank took over the national debt, which at £7 million was rising.
In 1742, Parliament gave the Bank of England the exlusive right to print money and for the next 80 years was the only jointstock bank allowed in England.

After 1690, and particularly after 1720, Dutch capital took over the English financial markets.
By the 1730s, 30% of East India Company (EIC) stock and 35% of Bank of England stock was in Dutch hands. Another 10% of these companies was held by Geneva-based Swiss investors.
By 1750, Dutch investors held 20% of the shares on the London Stock Exchange and 26% of Englands national debt.

In 1710, Jonathan Swift's faction, including Robert Harley, Henry St. John (Bolingbroke), Matthew Prior, and the Duke of Ormond, took control of the British government. In 1711, they founded the South Sea Company to challenge the Bank of England, and until 1713 £9.4 million of government debt were exchanged for South Sea stock, cutting the power of the Bank.
After Anne died in 1714, Harley and Prior were charged with treason and Bolingbroke and Ormond fled to France.
The "Act of Settlement" was used to make George I of Hanover the new British king. Within six months after his coronation, the Bank of England took over all government borrowing operations from the Exchequer, and by 1719 it controlled most government stocks. The manipulation of those stocks and loans to the government, were used to wage wars all over the globe.

Like the Dutch VOC, the East India Company had its own army, navy, to wage war, and take all the loot. In 1803, the EIC had a private army of about 260,000  double the British Army.
In 1757, India - hundreds of millions of people - came under the rule of the EIC. India was its property.
With the defeat of the French in the Seven Years War in 1763, the EIC (also) took possession of the French colonies to establishe a worldwide private empire.
The East India Company coined its own money, see for example.



*Conclusion*
Because the last chapters in the book, from Chapter 11, are dedicated to praising the American System of Economics, it looks like the main conclusion of the writer Ingraham, is that the (protectionist) American System of Economics can protect us from the the British (Empire) System of Free Trade.
My most important conclusion is that the current system of bilateral treaties, World Bank, IMF, WTO, UN and privately owned state debt is really the consequence of what was started in the 16th century (or even before in Venice) in the Netherlands and Britain: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...d-Bank-and-IMF

Bertrand Russell in 1952 wrote: 


> At present the population of the world is increasing ... War so far has had no great effect on this increase...
> I do not pretend that birth control is the only way in which population can be kept from increasing. There are others...
> If a Black Death could be spread throughout the world once in every generation, survivors could procreate freely without making the world too full ... the state of affairs might be somewhat unpleasant, but what of it? Really high-minded people are indifferent to suffering, especially that of others.


From 1822 to 1838, the British-made Indian famines killed an estimated 29 million people.
The genocide against the people of Ireland was almost identical in method to that in India. In 1845, more than 75% of the Irish were tenant farmers, the equivalent of feudal serfs, owned by aristocratic Lords.
In 1846-1849, British officials exported from Ireland enough wheat, barley, oats, butter, pigs, and eggs to feed the entire population, while people were dying by the hundreds of thousands of starvation, causing more than 2 million Irish to die.
In 1844 the population of Ireland had been over 8 million. Today Ireland has an estimated population of 4.8 million...

By the 1830s, there were more than 10 million drug addicts in China; when in 1838 the Chinese government tried to wipe out the drug trade, the British responded by going to war.


Robert D. Ingraham - _The Modern AngloDutch Empire; its Origins, Evolution and anti-human Outlook_ (2008): http://wlym.com/archive/oakland/brut...utchEmpire.pdf
(archived here: http://web.archive.org/web/20190517035636/http://wlym.com/archive/oakland/brutish/TheModernAngloDutchEmpire.pdf)

----------


## Firestarter

Recently the interesting book by Andrew Lownie, "_The Mountbattens: their Lives & Loves_", was published.

In August 1943, Lord Louis Mountbatten (who became a Knight of the Garter in 1946) was appointed Supreme Allied Commander of southeast Asia.
In 1944, the FBI interviewed Baroness Elizabeth de la Poer Beresford (Lady Decies), who said: 


> She states that in these circles Lord Louis Mountbatten and his wife are considered persons of extremely low morals. 
> She stated that Lord Louis Mountbatten was known to be a homosexual with a perversion for young boys.


According to Lady Decies, Mountbatten is unfit to direct any sort of military operations because of being a gay paedophile and that his wife Lady Mountbatten was “equally erratic”.
I couldn’t find the FBI files on which this is based...

Warden of Kincora Joseph Mains trafficked boys to Mountbatten´s Classiebawn Castle in Ireland. Two Kincora boys talked about being sexually abused by Mountbatten after Mains had sent them to him.
A third Kincora boy, Stephen Waring, died in November 1977 of a reported suicided a couple of months after he had been molested 4 times by Mountbatten at age 16.
Richard Kerr was sent on 2 trips to England with Steven Waring. Kerr has talked about what had happened to Waring.

Mountbatten’s chauffeur Ron Perks often drove him to the Red House gay brothel used by “senior naval officers” near Rabat in Malta.

One senior Garda officer told Village  that he had heard disturbing rumours about Mountbatten’s sexual activities.
Another Garda intelligence source says that when he was living in India, Mountbatten had a 14-year-old boy to satisfy his sexual appetite: https://villagemagazine.ie/index.php...w-months-late/
(archived here: http://archive.is/cMAJ6)


Louis Francis Albert Victor Nicholas Mountbatten, 1st Earl Mountbatten of Burma (1900 – 1979) was an uncle of Prince Philip and second cousin once removed of Queen Elizabeth.
In June 1917, when the royal family stopped using their German names and adopted the more British-sounding "Windsor",  Prince Louis of Battenberg changed his name to Louis Mountbatten.

Mountbatten was the last viceroy of India in 1947.
He was a mentor to his grand-nephew, Crown Prince Charles.

Anthony Daly, who was once a rent boy, told in an interview about Tom Driberg, who referred to him as “Mountbottom”: 


> Tom said Mountbatten had something of a fetish for uniforms — handsome young men in military uniforms (with high boots) and beautiful boys in school uniform.'


On 27 August 1979, Mountbatten was killed by a bomb on his boat, reportedly by the IRA: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...I-dossier.html


According Norman Nield, who worked for him as his chauffeur in 1942-43, Mountbatten used his power and position to abuse boys aged between 8 and 12. Lord Mountbatten asked him and Barbara Harris to bring two teenage girls with her to his home (but he didn´t have an appetite for the girls).
Harris spoke of the kinky antics of Mountbatten with boys dressed as girls.

There are also rumours of Mountbatten having an affair with his cousin Edward VIII, who was king of Britain for a couple of months in 1936.
See Edward and Mountbatten in a pool on the H.M.S. Renown during their 1920 Empire Tour.


Mountbatten’s elder brother George was also a promiscuous bisexual who was married to another bisexual: Nadeja, Countess of Torby (a niece of Czar Nicholas II).
George Mountbatten owned a vast collection of pornography, including pictures of family orgies in which children were sexually abused, which involved bestiality: http://gayinfluence.blogspot.com/201...untbatten.html
(archived here: http://archive.is/3SHJe)


Jimmy Savile has told that he was first introduced to the Royal Family through his friend Lord Mountbatten in 1966.
Former Prime Minister Edward “Ted” Heath (from 1970-74) was also a good friend of Savile. Ted Heath became a Knight of the Garter in 1992.


Jimmy Savile´s nephew Guy Marsden said he and 3 friends, aged between 13 to 16, were taken to flats across London where "horrific, unbelievable" abuse took place.
Guy Marsden said his friend was only 14 when he was sexually abused by Ted Heath at at a party in London during the 1970s: https://www.irishmirror.ie/news/worl...ms-sir-6208663


Ted Heath was also a frequent visitor to the childrens care home Haute de la Garrene on Jersey.

Since the cops started investigating Sir Heath, more than 30 people have come forward with accusations of sexual abuse by Heath.
The police chief investigating found the claims that Sir Edward Heath was a paedophile “120 per cent” genuine. Wiltshire Chief Constable Mike Veale regards the allegations as “totally convincing”.



> It contains disturbing stuff. Investigators have been shocked by what they have learned.


Links to a convicted brothel keeper known as Madame Ling-Ling are reported.
Labour peer Baroness Castle found out that Heath offered young boys trips on his yacht. One man said Sir Heath picked him up hitchhiking in Kent in the 1960s when he was only 12 and lured him to his Mayfair flat.

Labour MP Tom Watson also said he had received allegations about Sir Heath, dating from the 1960s to 1990s: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ice-chief.html
(archived here: http://archive.is/HSZMv)


Ted Heath was also a good friend of the cofounder of Bilderberg, Prince Bernhard of the Netherlands.
See Jimmy Savile sharing a laugh with his paedo buddy Heath at BBC rehearsals in 1980.



See the rare video of Sir Edward Heath being invested as a new Knight of the Garter in 1992, including the Page placing the Garter on his leg.




Here are King Willem-Alexander of the Netherlands (grandson of Heath’s friend Bernhard) in Garter gear, with sovereign of the Garter Elizabeth and his wife Maxima, 17 June 2019.


Here’s the whole gang of bloodsuckers at the Garter ceremony earlier this year, King Felipe of Spain was also installed this year, he’s sitting directly right of Elizabeth. Philip is missing...

----------


## Firestarter

I´ve read a book by Paul Nadon, who tries to convince us that freemasonry is innocent, but when you think about it, it shows that freemasonry isn’t innocent at all (and the information in the book isn´t really that “secret”)...
I’m not sure whether the presented “history” is more factual of “speculative”, but it gave me a better understanding of freemasonry (which doesn’t mean much as I´m nothing near an expert on freemasonry).

According to Nadon, freemasonry in many ways is in imitation of the builders of Rome – masons, carpenters, builders and architects. He explains that these “masons” were in a hierarchical, secretive organisation.

Nadon also argues that freemasonry was founded on the foundation of the Knights Templars, after they were dissolved  in 1312 (Templar knights went to Scotland to become freemasons).
According to Nadon, the English “freemason” is derived from “frank-mason” (because supposedly the subjects in the Kingdom of the Franks were “free”).

Nadon argues that freemasonry has always been close to the Christian Catholic church, while contradicting himself because workers joined the “Brotherhood” so they could become independent from the church. This also seems to contradict the fact that Jews were/are freemasons.
Nadon argues that people joined the “Brotherhood” so they could become independent from the Royal families, including tax exemption, while contradicting himself that Royals were often freemasons themselves or appointed the (Grand)masters of the masonic lodges.
The Grandmaster rank was often hierarchical.

What makes it all less than innocent...
First going back to the Roman masons, the most important buildings were places of worship and for armies. They were involved in building strong buildings for protection and offensive weapons as well, like catapults.

Nadon writes that modern freemasonry is “speculative”, instead of “operative” when masons were (only) involved in building activities.
When you combine this with the assualt on science, this “speculative” way of thinkering has actually taken over evidence-based science to destroy (genuine) science.

Freemasonry from its foundation in the 14th century was built on legal procedures, which means that every high level freemason is basically (also) a lawyer.
Freemasons have the obligation to follow orders from their hierarchical leaders and to help, give charity to their fellow brothers.
When these freemasons become judges, attorneys, and politicians (lawmakers) it becomes apparent that our legal system can and will be used against us.

Paul Nadon – _The secret history of freemasonry; Its origins and connection to the Knights Templar_ (1991): http://www.themasonictrowel.com/eboo...nry/eb0215.pdf
(http://web.archive.org/web/201911261...nry/eb0215.pdf)






Paul Nadon has also written that the 2 Saint John’s were/are patron saints of freemasonry – St. John the Baptist and St. John the Evangelist.
Current day freemasonry came primarily from northern England and Scotland * where the Saints John were common among the Stonemason Guilds.

See the Masonic depiction of St. John the Baptist and St. John the Evangelist.


Some argue that freemasonry is descended from the Druids and other ancient Celtic priesthoods of the sun and isn’t really about God, but all about worshipping the Sun. This is supported by the fact that the feast days for St. John the Baptist and St. John the Evangelist are 24 June and 27 December respectively (just after the the summer and winter solstices, also note that the December celebration is one day after Christmas).

St. John the Baptist, was supposedly a cousin to Jesus Christ, who predicted the coming of the Messiah.
St. John the Baptist’s day, has been celebrated yearly by the Grand Lodge of England since 1717.

St. John the Evangelist is even more important as he is one of the 4 supposed writers of the New Testament. His yearly feast was instated some time after 1717.
In his Epistles, St. John the Evangelist supposedly describes how the Word and the Light are inevitably linked to each other and to Truth and Love.

In another freemasonic picture, the Point represents an individual brother and the Circle the boundary line of his duty. This Circle is embordered by 2 perpendicular parallel lines, representing St. John the Baptist and St. John the Evangelist; upon the top rest the Holy Scriptures.


The Saints John were also referred to in Templar records. 
When the Templars were suppressed in 1307 many Knights Templar in England joined the Hospitallers: http://www.freemasons-freemasonry.com/ward.html
(http://archive.is/X0RNE)


Paul Nadon has also written that Saint Nicolas de Champs was a patron saint of carpenters even before the foundation of freemasonry.
I couldn´t find anything on this St. Nicolas...

I’ve earlier posted in this thread on Sinterklaas, Santa Claus, Saint Nicholas and its connection to the Norse God Odin (a.k.a. the German Wodan).
I´ve found more interesting information on Saint Nicholas de Myra... Saint Nicholas de Myra was also the patron saint of sailors, merchants and... bankers!

The following fresco in the Santa Croce Basilica, Florence, shows that Saint Nicholas is the patron saint of bankers (that wonderful “charitable” institution). A man, wearing a green overcoat on top of a red coat, borrows money from a banker, in an orange coat.
As part of his promise to repay, he swears an oath on an image of Saint Nicholas (see the altarpiece of St. Nicholas in the background of the image on the right).


The connection between Saint Nicholas and moneylenders is still visible in the international icon of pawnbroking: 3 gold balls (similar to balls hanging in the Christmas tree?) referring to St. Nicholas providing 3 poor girls with a dowry.


The practice of the 3 gold balls hanging in front of the door of the money lenders was introduced by the Medici banking family of Florence, Italy, bankers for Charles Martel’s grandson Charlemagne. Schemes similar to modern-day pawnbroking, were advertised as donating money to the poor via low-interest loans.
In 1514, Pope Julius II declared Nikolaos of Myra patron saint of _monetus pieatarius_ missions: http://jacozuijderduijn.wixsite.com/...int-of-bankers

----------


## Firestarter

This post is about a relatively short book, only 69 pages, 4 chapters with good information on how Communists were installed by Capitalist in the US and Britain. Im not sure if this is the complete book though...

Jacob Schiff financed the Bolshevik Revolution with $20 million. Other New York banks also contributed. Its claimed that they did this because after the Protocols of the Elders of Zion were published in Russia in 1905, Russian Jews were persecuted. Because the Tsar refused to intervene, Jacob Schiff began plotting to depose him.
The Tsar ordered the Duma to disband but when it refused, he abdicated after which Alexander Kerensky was chosen to lead Russia until new elections. Kerensky intended to continue the Great War (WW I), thats why the German High Command offered money and transportation to Lenin and Trotsky so they could overthrow Kerensky. After the Bolshevik Revolution, Lenin continued the war, so now they had to get money and supplies from elsewhere.

Colonel Edward Mandell House controlled President Woodrow Wilson and wrote about how he conspired to help the Bolsheviks: 


> I had a heart to heart talk with Clemenceau about Bolshevism in Russia and its westward march. I made him confess that military intervention was impossible... Later in the afternoon when Orlando called, I gave him very much the same kind of talk, and he too, agreed with my conclusions. I am trying, and have partially succeeded, to frighten not only the President, but the English, French and Italians regarding what might be termed the Russian peril. Personally, I really do not believe there is as much danger as I make it to them...
> I would not confess that military intervention was an impossibility because I believe that it could be successfully accomplished if gone about properly. A voluntary and a mercenary army of very small proportions, equipped with artillery and tanks, would in my opinion do the work.


Later Colonel House controlled President Roosevelt, and much of the social legislation of the Roosevelt Administration came from Colonel House.

General Wrangel led the White Russian army in southern Russia to victory against the Bolsheviks, until British agents ordered him to withdraw his army to the Black Sea and leave Russia. If he refused, they would cut off his supplies, and his men would perish.
English agents destroyed the airplanes he had purchased, and eventually General Wrangel was forced to abandon his fight against the Bolsheviks.

Herbert Hoover catalogued the food and medical supplies sent to Russia from the USA:
To areas controlled by the Russian government - 27,588 tons in food and supplies; $332,508 charity.
To areas controlled by the Bolsheviks - 740,571 tons in food and supplies; $55,994,588 charity.

The Bolsheviks started a central bank that was funded from England and controlled by British and American bankers. Its board of directors featured former tsarist bankers and representatives from German, Swedish, and US banks, while the director of the Foreign Exchange division of the Bolshevik bank was Max May (vice president of the Guaranty Trust Company of J.P. Morgan).

In 1936, US ambassador to Germany William E. Dodd wrote a letter to Colonel House in which he asked why American corporations were building weapons for the Nazis when they couldn't get their profits out of Germany because of the exchange controls.

Britain did everything to delay the invasion of Europe; including opposing an invasion of southern France, and invading Italy instead.
This made it possible for the Red Army to conquer Eastern Europe.

Henry Ford supposedly financed Adolf Hitler because the Nazis would fight against those horrible Jews and Communists. The problem with this conspiracy theory is that Henry Ford also built a factory in the Soviet Union to help the same Communists!
The Ford Foundation has also funded Communist front organisations.
In 2000, the Ford Motor Company has 7 factories in Communist China, and plans to build more. Henry Ford helped the Bolsheviks in the 1930s, and today his company is helping the Chinese communists. Why?

Most people have been fooled to believe that the Communists simply beat the Nationalist Chinese. They couldnt have without the support of US President Harry Truman.
General Chiang Kai-shek's armies were winning the civil war until the US State Department installed an arms embargo which prevented them from buying weapons or supplies anywhere in the world. Even the weapons they had already purchased on Okinawa and other Pacific islands were blocked. The US State Department intentionally brought Chairman Mao to power: 


> When the Chinese government did not effect coalition, by the summer of 1946 United States military assistance to China was brought to an end. Not only did the United States stop sending military supplies to the Chinese Government; the shipment of war materials actually purchased by the Chinese also was halted The Chinese also had purchased surplus equipment that remained on Okinawa and other Pacific islands. Even the shipment of this was banned
> A complete embargo took effect in the summer of 1946. It was maintained at least until May 1947. General Chennault testified that the first shipment arrived in Shanghai in December 1948 Chennault further stated that the war material sent to China after the embargo did not arrive in time to aid the Chinese Nationalists in the field
> Admiral Cooke  testified that the Chinese had a number of divisions equipped with American arms... When the flow of American ammunition was stopped, these divisions lost their fire power and were defeated. Even after the Eightieth Congress appropriated $125,000,000 for aid to the Chinese, shipments were delayed and when the guns finally reached the Chinese general in north China they were without bolts and therefore useless.


Following the communist takeover of China in 1950, the US Senate appointed a special committee led by Congressman B. Carroll Reece to investigate why the State Department placed an arms embargo on the Nationalist Chinese to bring Chairman Mao to power.
The Reece Committee discovered that tax-exempt foundations were working with the Rhodes Trust, and Rhodes Scholars were assigned to strategic positions in US government. For example Dean Rusk, after returning from Oxford, worked for the Rockefeller Foundation until he was appointed Undersecretary of State for Far Eastern Affairs, where he could help the Communists in China. Later he returned to the Rockefeller Foundation where he stayed until President Kennedy appointed him Secretary of State, where he was largely responsible for starting the Vietnam War. In 1968, he became president of the Rockefeller Foundation.
Here are 4 important conclusions of the Reece Committee:
1. In 1915 the Carnegie Endowment for International Peace launched a propaganda program to force the United States into World War I.
2. Many of the large US foundations were promoting communism and socialism.
3. Foundations influenced State Department policy and were largely responsible for bringing communism to China.
4. Foundations were working to undermine our constitutional form of government.

Once again the US State Department brought the communist Fidel Castro to power.
This is detailed in the Senate Report on the fall of Cuba.

The American Communist Party was partly financed by J.P. Morgan. Senior partner in J.P. Morgan Tom Lamont, his wife Flora, and his son Corliss were sponsors and financers to a score of extreme Left organizations, including the Communist Party itself.
Member of the Central Committee of the American Communist Party before World War II, Bella Dodd, became disillusioned with Communism after a Soviet diplomat told her to contact 3 men at the Waldorf-Astoria Hotel if she needed the current Communist Party line. All 3 were well-known capitalist financiers. When she learned they were authorised to speak for the Soviet Union, she realized that Moscow was working with Wall Street.
KGB agent Thomas Schuman  also found out that Western financiers were working closely with the Soviet leaders.

Andrew Carnegie was a wealthy socialist, who believed in monopoly capitalism and envisioned socialism to be used to create a ruling class. Under socialism everyone is controlled by the government, the government is controlled by politicians, and politicians are bought by wealthy men and corporations.
After selling Carnegie Steel (U.S. Steel) to J.P. Morgan, Carnegie funded several foundations to transform society and promote world government.

By 1917, J.P. Morgan and co controlled 25 of the most influential American newspapers. They published completely fake stories on the supposed atrocities committed by the Germans.
On 9 February 1917, US Congressman Oscar Callaway inserted in the Congressional Record: 


> In March, 1915, the J.P. Morgan interests  and their subsidiary organizations, got together 12 men high up in the newspaper world and employed them to select the most influential newspapers in the United States and sufficient number of them to control generally the policy of the daily press of the United States. These 12 men worked the problem out by selecting 179 newspapers, and then began, by an elimination process, to retain only those necessary for the purpose of controlling the general policy of the daily press throughout the country.
> They found it was only necessary to purchase the control of 25 of the greatest papers. The 25 papers were agreed upon; emissaries were sent to purchase the policy, national and international, of these papers; an agreement was reached; the policy of the papers was bought, to be paid for by the month; an editor was furnished for each paper to properly supervise and edit information regarding the questions of preparedness, militarism, financial policies, and other things of national and international nature considered vital to the interests of the purchasers. This contract is in existence at the present time, and it accounts for the news columns of the daily press of the country being filled with all sorts of preparedness arguments.


In 1884, the Fabian Socialist Society was organised which included George Bernard Shaw.
Shaw explained Socialism as follows: 


> I also made it quite clear that socialism means equality of income or nothing, and that under Socialism you would not be allowed to be poor. You would be forcibly fed, clothed, lodged, taught, and employed whether you liked it or not.
> If it were discovered that you had not character and industry enough to be worth all this trouble, you might possibly be executed in a kindly manner; but whilst you were permitted to live you would have to live well... As far as I know I was the first Socialist writer to whom it occurred to state this explicitly as a necessary postulate of permanent civilization.


Cecil Rhodes wrote in 1877 about his plan to bring the world under British rule and recolonise the United States: 


> The idea gleaming and dancing before ones eyes like a will-o-the-wisp at last frames itself into a plan. Why should we not form a secret society with but one object, the furtherance of the British Empire, for the bringing of the whole uncivilized world under British rule, for the recovery of the United States, for the making [of] the Anglo-Saxon race but one Empire.


In February 1891, Cecil Rhodes first 3 recruits were William T. Stead, Lord Alfred Milner, and a man now known as Lord Esher. Rhodes and his fellow conspirators orchestrated the Boer War.
According to A. Goulevitch, Knight of the Garter Lord Alfred Milner financed the March 1917 revolution.

H.G. Wells wrote that in the Coefficients dinner club there were 2 factions: 1) Fabian Socialists Bertrand Russell, George Bernard Shaw, H.G. Wells, and Sidney Webb; and 2) British aristocracy Lord Milner, Leopold Amery, Lord Brand, Sir Edward Grey, and Lord Cecil. Milner, Lord Brand, and Leo Amery were also members of Rhodes' secret society, and Sir Edward Grey was closely aligned with it.
After WW I ended, Great Britain was bankrupt, and Lord Milner's men asked Frederic Howe to arrange a meeting with the US delegation to ask if they would take the leadership of their program. Colonel House as head of the American delegation, agreed. Subsequently, the Royal Institutes of International Affairs were established in 5 Commonwealth nations, and the Council on Foreign Relations in the US.

In 1923, Alice Bailey organised the Lucis Trust to publish and distribute her and Madame Blavatsky's writings, which are the foundation of New Age thought.
Robert Muller belongs to the Lucis Trust. He was Assistant Secretary General of the United Nations, and his World Core Curriculum is being used in schools to introduce students to the occult.

In Morals and Dogma, Albert Pike explained that the lower blue level freemason are deceived: 


> The Blue Degrees are but the outer court or portico of the Temple. Part of the symbols are displayed there to the Initiate, but he is intentionally misled by false interpretations.
> It is not intended that he shall understand them; but it is intended that he shall imagine he understands them. Their true explication is reserved for the Adepts, the Princes of Masonry.


Dr. Dennis Cuddy has stated that: 


> The huge investment banking firm of Goldman Sachs has included dozens of [Rhodes] scholars over the past half century, but never as many as in the 1990s, when at any given moment at least a half dozen have been partners.


Six of the last 9 US presidents were members of the CFR, and at least 5 of the last 11 presidents were Masons. A sixth president, William Jefferson Clinton, was a Rhodes Scholar and a member of the boys' club for Masons, de Molays.
President Harry Truman was a 33rd Degree Mason. Truman stacked the US Supreme Court with Masons, gave China and Eastern Europe to the communists, created the United Nations, got the US in a no-win war in Korea, and fired General MacArthur when he tried to win that war.

Henry Ford was also a 33rd Degree Mason.
Winston Churchill was both a Mason and a Druid.

In 2000, Maurice Strong was senior advisor to both Secretary-General of the UN Kofi Annan and president of the World Bank James Wolfensohn. Some conspiracy theorists  have concluded that Maurice Strong actually runs the UN. From 1971 to 1978, Strong was a trustee of the Rockefeller Foundation.
Strong was the chairman of both the Earth Council and the World Resources institute, co-chairman of the Council of the World Economic Forum and a member of Toyota's International Advisory Board. He has also been president of the World Federation of the UN Association, a trustee of the Aspen institute, director of the World Future Society, and a director of finance of the Lindisfarne Association. In 1972, Strong was the Secretary-General of the First Earth Summit in 1992 also of the Second Earth Summit, and of the Earth Summit Plus Five in 1997. 

Both Mikhail Gorbachev and Maurice Strong are associated with the Club of Rome, and they co-authored the Earth Charter, a plan for control over us  the slaves  in the future.
Isnt it strange that Communists and capitalists apparently share the same ideal of complete control over the masses?

Stanley Monteith  _Brotherhood of Darkness_ (2000): http://www.mediafire.com/file/zivtbu...vvvvv.pdf/file


One of the references in the Monteith book is Bruce Lockharts 1932 memoirs.
In February 1917, Lord Alfred Milner visited Russia shortly before the Tsar was deposed. After the Bolshevik Revolution had started, Milner sent Lockhart to Saint Petersburg and board member of the Federal Reserve Bank William Boyce Thompson sent Raymond Robins to Russia to monitor the Bolshevik Revolution.

Bruce Lockhart described an incident that shows how an Englishman and American had access to leader of the Communists, Vladimir Lenin: 


> Another new acquaintance of these first days in Bolshevised St. Petersburg was Raymond Robins, the head of the American Red Cross Mission... Although a rich man himself, he was an anti-capitalist...
> Hitherto, his two heroes had been Roosevelt and Cecil Rhodes. Now Lenin had captured his imagination... Robins was the only man whom Lenin was always willing to see, and who ever succeeded in imposing his own personality on the unemotional Bolshevik leader...
> I returned from my interview to our flat only to find an urgent message from Robins requesting me to come to see him at once. I found him in a state of great agitation. He had been in conflict with Saalkind, a nephew of Trotsky and then Assistant Commissar for Foreign Affairs. Saalkind had been rude, and the American, who had a promise from Lenin that, whatever happened, a train would always be ready for him at an hour's notice, was determined to exact an apology or to leave the country. When I arrived he had just finished telephoning to Lenin. He had delivered his ultimatum, and Lenin had promised to give a reply within ten minutes. I waited, while Robins fumed.
> Then the telephone rang and Robins picked up the receiver. Lenin had capitulated. Saalkind was dismissed from his post. He was an old member of the Party. Would Robins have any objection if Lenin sent him as a Bolshevik emissary to Berne? Robins smiled grimly. 'Thank you, Mr. Lenin,' he said. 'As I can't send the [expletive deleted] to hell, burn is the next best thing you can do with him.'


R.H. Bruce Lockhart - _Memoirs of a British Agent_ (1932): https://archive.org/details/in.ernet...237389/page/n3

----------


## Firestarter

The following post from another thread fits in here nicely...



> The Scots and the Irish were tricked at the very important and formative Battles of Culloden and the Boyne by the Knights of the Garter (English Order of Knights founded in Woodstock, Oxford in 1348). 
> 
> The Knights of the Garter controlled both sides of the warring factions....
> 
> i.e. they couldn't lose
> 
> KG - Knight of the Garter
> 
> *The Irish Battle of the Boyne 1690*
> ...

----------


## Firestarter

The following is a good collection of essays from the Lyndon LaRouche network (?) with British Intelligence as the common thread. I have already posted some of these essays separately on this forum

Gottfried Wilhelm von Leibniz and Jonathan Swift together fought against the black Nobility of the Order of the Garter. The Marlboroughs resorted to deceit, terror, and treachery to cut off political relations between Queen Anne and Sophie of Hanover. Swift succeeded in breaking Marlborough's gangs domination of Queen Anne's cabinet. During 1710 and 1711, Swift drove the Marlboroughs and their cronies from office.
The Order of the Garter hurled Isaac Newton into the fray against Leibniz, lying that differential calculus was his invention while it had been figured out by Leibniz.
Leibniz himself died in 1716. Jonathan Swift fought on from Ireland, where he was made Dean of St. Patrick's Cathedral in Dublin by Queen Anne. He became the political leader of all Ireland during the 1720s, building a mass-based movement on the principles of man's God-given right to liberty.

Knight of the Garter William Petty, Earl of Shelburne and Marquis of Lansdowne, selected Jeremy Bentham, Adam Smith and Edward Gibbon as his stooges. These were the founders of British philosophical radicalism.
The reign of terror in the French Revolution was the work of agents and dupes of Shelburne among the Jacobins. At this time, British policy was in the hands of Shelburne's protégé, William Pitt the Younger (whose older brother was a Knight of the Garter).
The beneficiaries of the war brought on Europe by Napoleon, financed by state bonds using US president Jefferson sold by the British Baring Bank, and his defeat were the British.

Knight of the Garter Lord Palmerston's Three Stooges were Giuseppe Mazzini, Louis Napoléon Bonaparte, and David Urquhart.

In 1836, later emperor of France, Knight of the Garter Napoléon III started a failed coup of France and was exiled to America. Then Napoléon was educated at the new British Museum reading room and by Lord Palmerston. He was also in contact with Giuseppe Mazzini.
In 1848, Napoléon III was working as a special constable in Britain; to squash an expected Chartist revolution. He was then shipped to Paris, where he became President. In 1860, Napoléon III signed a free trade treaty with Britain.

British Foreign Minister Palmerston launched Zionism in 1840, when he wrote that the Jews wanted to return to Palestine and a month later British troops landed in Palestine.
In 1843, B'nai B'rith was started officially in New York, as a secret society "like Freemasonry" for Jews.

The founder of Zionism in its modern British-sponsored form is not Theodor Herzl, but a certain Moses Hess.
It was the same Hess, who converted Friedrich Engels to communism, and was ghost writer for parts of Marx's Ideology.

When John Wilkes Booth murdered President Lincoln at Ford's Theatre, his old friend Benjamin Peixotto was international president of the B'nai B'rith.
Only hours before he shot Lincoln, Booth met with his old friend, B'nai B'rith Washington chief Simon Wolf. Wolf was later a prime founder of the Anti-Defamation League (ADL).
Memphis B'nai B'rith leader Abraham Frankland was an intimate friend of Albert Pike. Frankland lists assorted gods passed down by tradition from ancient times, including "Four of the thirteen great Gods of Assyria" plus the god "Bel". Bel is another name for Baal, who was worshipped by the Babylonians as the supreme god.

_The Palmerston Zoo; Solving the Paradox of Current World History_: http://www.redmoonrising.com/Solving...%20History.doc
(http://archive.is/kfFUw)

----------


## Firestarter

> Charles Edward Louis John Casimir Sylvester Severino Maria Stuart (Bonnie Prince Charlie) *(Knight of the Garter)* – ‘The Young Pretender’.
> 
> James Francis Edward Stuart *(Knight of the Garter)*. ‘The Old Pretender’.


It looks like the “independent” Wikipedia has deleted some important information. Usually this is done to hide some terrible scandal…

In Wikipedia’s List of Knights and Ladies of the Garter, both the “Old Pretender” James Francis Edward Stuart and his son the “Young Pretender” Charles Edward Stuart (a.k.a. Bonnie Prince Charlie) are missing: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o..._of_the_Garter


The personal Wikipedia page of James Francis Edward Stuart confirms that he was a Knight of the Garter (installed in 1692): https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_..._Edward_Stuart


While the personal Wikipedia page of Charles Edward Stuart doesn’t say that he was a Knight of the Garter, he was pictured with the Garter star and sash and his coat of arms confirm he was a Knight of the Garter (see below):
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Edward_Stuart


The following Wikipedia page confirms that Charles Edward Stuart became a Knight of the Garter in 1722, when he was only 1 years old (less than a week before his second birthday): https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jacobite_peerage






> The best Williamite infantry were from Denmark supplied by *Prince George** of*
> *Denmark* (*KG #487* appointed 1684).


The Danish infantry is missing from the story of Prince George. They insinuate that he was some sort of enemy of King William III (Dutch Stadthouder Willem III of the House of Orange Nassau).

Prince George was forewarned of Willem’s 5 November 1688 invasion by the Danish envoy in London, Frederick Gersdorff.

George accompanied the King James' troops to Salisbury in mid-November, but on 24 November George deserted him and sided with Willem (at his own expense).
In early April 1689, (now) King William naturalised George as an English subject, and created him Duke of Cumberland, Earl of Kendal and Baron of Okingham (Wokingham).

Wikipedia also insinuates that William didn’t pay George the promised interest and compensation, but admits that he WAS paid in 1700: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prince_George_of_Denmark

----------


## Prince Arthur

> It looks like the independent Wikipedia has deleted some important information. Usually this is done to hide some terrible scandal
> 
> In Wikipedias List of Knights and Ladies of the Garter, both the Old Pretender James Francis Edward Stuart and his son the Young Pretender Charles Edward Stuart (a.k.a. Bonnie Prince Charlie) are missing: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o..._of_the_Garter


  Im in agreement with Firestarter that James Stuart (the Old Pretender) and Bonnie Prince Charlie (the Young Pretender) are not listed by Wikipedia as being Knights of the Garter. 

  Ive also undertaken a conscientious check of all the Knights of the Garter listed by EH Fellowes MVO, MA, Mus.Doc, Minor Canon of Windsor, Hon Fellow of Oriel College, Oxford in his book The Knights of the Garter 1348  1939'.

  The copy of this book was once owned by Arthur Cochrane, Clarenceux King of Arms so I would have expected it to be a complete list of Knights of the Garter. However, it appears James and Charlie have been omitted for some reason.


James Stuart by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

Bonnie Prince Charlie by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

https://pubastrology.com/new-world-o...of-the-garter/
https://pubastrology.files.wordpress...arter-v2_3.pdf

----------


## Firestarter

> I’m in agreement with Firestarter that James Stuart (the Old Pretender) and Bonnie Prince Charlie (the Young Pretender) are not listed by Wikipedia as being Knights of the Garter. 
> 
>   I’ve also undertaken a conscientious check of all the Knights of the Garter listed by EH Fellowes MVO, MA, Mus.Doc, Minor Canon of Windsor, Hon Fellow of Oriel College, Oxford in his book ‘The Knights of the Garter 1348 – 1939'.
> 
>   The copy of this book was once owned by Arthur Cochrane, Clarenceux King of Arms so I would have expected it to be a complete list of Knights of the Garter. However, it appears James and Charlie have been omitted for some reason.


That they have been deleted from the List of all Knights of the Garter, also from other sources, certainly makes it all the more probable that these wars in Ireland and Scotland were really AGAINST the Jacobites.

While the Most Noble of the Garter is a very exclusive club, it looks like you and me are part of another “exclusive” club, of the very few people that investigate the Order of the Garter.

----------


## Firestarter

Ive been looking into how the European Royals conspired to install the Orange-Nassau family into power of the Netherlands
Its really another example of war waged not between the commanders of the army, but really against the population.
While this was sold as a war between Catholics and Protestants, in reality the Protestant leaders were also cosy with the Papestry.

The supposed Father of the Fatherland of the Netherlands, the German Willem of Nassau-Dilenburg, Willem the Silent or Willem of Orange. Willem the Silent was a henchman for the Von Habsburgs of Spain and the Holy Roman Empire (starting with Holy Roman Emperor Charles V, KG in 1508).


Willem the Silents son, Stadthouder (city holder) of Holland Maurits of Orange-Nassau, who became a Knight of the Garter (KG) in 1612 didnt marry, so  per definition  didnt have any legitimate children.

Maurits was made into a Dutch hero by the invasions by the Spain ruled by King Philip II of Spain, KG in 1554, married to his first cousin Queen Mary of England, Lord of the Seventeen provinces of the Netherlands since 1555.

In 1584, Willem the Silent was assassinated by Balthasar Gérard, after Philip II had offered a reward of 25,000 crowns to kill him, calling him a "_pest on the whole of Christianity and the enemy of the human race_".

Upon Mary's death, the English throne went to Elizabeth I, while Philip II remained close to England. He even sent a proposal of marriage to Elizabeth. 
Maurits continued to fight against Philip, with the aid of Queen Elizabeth of England.
The war came to an end in 1648, when the Orange-Nassaus were firmly established as the hereditary Stadthouders of the Dutch Republic, and recognised by the Spanish Crown as independent: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philip_II_of_Spain


Virgin Queen Elizabeth I sent her favourite Robert Dudley, 1st Earl of Leicester (they were rumoured to have an affair), KG in 1559, to the Netherlands to help in pacifying the population the hard way.

See Robert Dudley, 1st Earl of Leicester, ca. 1587.


Dudleys brother-in-law had been close to the Spanish nobles around King Philip II of Spain, then Queen Mary's husband (half-sister of Elizabeth).
Another chief adviser to Elizabeth I was William Cecil, 1st Baron Burghley, founder of the Cecil dynasty (Marquesses of Exeter and of Salisbury), KG in 1572.

When Dudleys wife died, supposedly fallen of the stairs while alone in her house, it was widely suspected that Dudley had killed her so he could marry Elizabeth.
A marriage was arranged between Dudley and Queen Mary of Scotland, but Dudley refused!

Since 1565, Dudley had flirted with the first cousin once removed of Queen Elizabeth I, Lettice Knollys, wife of Walter Devereux, 1st Earl of Essex. They were rumoured to have an affair.
In September 1576, Devereux died of dysentery after he returned to Ireland, supposedly caused by poison, on the orders of Dudley.
Dudley finally drew a line under his relationship with Douglas Sheffield, with whom he had a son, so he could secretly marry Lettice Knollys on 21 September 1578.
When Queen Elizabeth was finally told on this marriage, she supposedly was furious.

In the 1570s Dudley became a friend of Stadthouder Willem the Silent. In 1584, after Willem the Silent was murdered, in August 1585 he was sent to the Netherlands.
On 25 January 1586, Dudley was appointed Governor-General of the United Provinces of the Netherlands. On Queen Elizabeths "commandment", he was forced to resign and return to her in December 1586: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert...l_of_Leicester


At the same time of the wars in the Netherlands, Philips II of Spain was also fighting with the Catholic King Henry IV of France, KG 1590, who was also in an alliance with the Protestant Maurits: https://www.britannica.com/biography...he-Netherlands

----------


## Prince Arthur

> While the Most Noble of the Garter is a very exclusive club, it looks like you and me are part of another exclusive club, of the very few people that investigate the Order of the Garter.


JRR Tolkien  a very important investigator of the Most Noble Order of the Knights of the Garter.

The Knights of the Garter founded 1348 in Woodstock, Oxford (a British Order with NINE Holy Roman Emperors as Past Members).  
LOTR_1 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

I think JRR Tolkien was trying to tell everyone that 'The Lord of the Rings' refers to the 'Knights of the Order of the Garter'.

(Tolkien was Merton Professor of English Language and Literature and Fellow of Merton College, Oxford, from 1945 to 1959).
The Order of the Knights of the Garter was founded in Woodstock, Oxford, eight miles distant from where Tolkien would meet with the Inklings in the Eagle and Child Public House in Oxford.  

Tolkien 1 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

The Eagle and Child symbolism was adopted by the Earls of Derby (which included a significant number of Knights of the Garter).

(THE EAGLE AND CHILD WAS THE FAMILY CREST OF THE STANLEY FAMILY WHICH INCLUDED THE EARLS OF DERBY. ORIGINALLY THE CREST OF THE LATHOM FAMILY FROM LANCASHIRE, WHEN THE FAMILIES UNITED THROUGH THE MARRIAGE OF ISABELLA DE LATHOM AND SIR JOHN STANLEY IN 1385 THE STANLEY FAMILY ADOPTED THE EAGLE AND CHILD CREST).

Ref: https://www.periodoakantiques.co.uk/antique-sales-archive/a-deeply-carved-16th-century-english-oak-panel-of-the-eagle-and-child-family-crest-of-the-stanley-family-circa-1530-27-stockno-1025/

Eagle and Child Pub where Tolkien would meet with the Inklings

(Eagle and Child - Aquila and Antinous Star Constellation refers to Emperor Hadrian and his Boy Lover, Antinous)

Ref: http://www.ianridpath.com/startales/antinous.htm

'Honi Soit Qui Mal Y Pense' - Shame on He Who Thinks Bad Of It. (French motto for the Order of the Garter).

LOTR_2 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

Some characteristics of the One Ring:


a magic ring of invisibility 


malevolent power created to win dominion over Middle-earth 


unlike other rings, the One Ring was not susceptible to DRAGON FIRE 


The Ring slowly but inevitably corrupted its bearer, regardless of the bearer's initial intent 


The Ring had the ability to change size adapting to its new owner 


Normally the One Ring appeared perfectly plain and featureless, but when heated its inscription appeared in fiery letters. 


The Order of the Garter with the George and the Dragon symbolism


    An air of invisibility and malevolence

    Impervious to Dragon Fire

    When heated its inscription appeared in fiery letters

    Adjustable to fit the wearer

----------


## Firestarter

> JRR Tolkien – a very important investigator of the ‘Most Noble Order of the Knights of the Garter’….


Nicholas de Vere was my starting point for this thread.
He has written the following about Tolkien…



> Considering the foregoing, it is interesting to note that in Tolkien’s ’Silmarillion’ - the background mythology that supports his ’Lord of the Rings’ - we find a vocabulary and etymology that includes the following words - Ainur, Ainu, Vala, Maiar, Eldar, Ea.
> 
> Tolkien’s word Ainur means the "Holy Ones" of which the singular is Ainu. There are two orders of these gods in his mythology - the Valar and the Maiar. The plural Ainur and the singular Ainu are clearly derived from the Sumerian father of the gods - Anu and the Anunnaki, whilst Valar appears in the Aryan pantheon as Vala "The encircler", reminiscent of the Orobourus, the alchemical Dragon Ring that Tolkien wrote so much about. We will also remember the Val-Kyrie at this juncture.
> 
> The word Maia is spelt Maja in Spanish and denotes a female line of nobility and royalty. The ’i’ was originally ’j’ and came, along with the word majesty, from the Latin majes or majus, a variant of which is magi or magus, from the Greek magos - magos, a bloodline member of a caste or genetic strain comprising of individuals heritably steeped in magic, (OED), in other words the Arya - or Scythian Derkesthai - The Dragon Goddess Queens and God Kings.
> 
> At this point we return to the concept of the derkesthai and the bloodline of the dragon god-kings - the Asuras and the Anunnaki. In the ’Silmarillion’ Maia becomes Maiar and it accords with the ancient concept of deific royalty - Maia - which, related to Mana is the ’spirit of the gods carried in the blood’, the attribute of a goddess-queen or god-king of the Dragon who are in themselves collectively an ’order of the gods’ - the ’elves’ - the shining ones - or ’gods incarnate’- the Devas and Avatars.
> 
> The ’spirits of the gods - the ancestors - carried in the blood’ we will remember are the spirits summoned from the ’deeps’, the subconscious, by the witch, (Vampire or Druid) who gains her or his name - wicce or wicca - from the ability to yield or bend to, or rather to draw to the surface of consciousness, these spiritual intelligences and their wisdom from her or his ancestral, and thus genetic, inheritance. In other words their waking consciousness is pacified or "yields", to allow the older spirit, or racial memory, to give voice.
> ...


 https://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/d...court02_12.htm

----------


## Firestarter

Maurits of Nassau forced his brother, Frederik Hendrik, to marry so he could inherit his titles. Frederik Hendrik quickly married Amalia of Solms-Braunfels in 1625. Frederik Hendrik became stadthouder (city holder) after Maurits’ dead and Knight of the Garter (KG) in 1627.
His illegitimate son by Margaretha Catharina Bruyns, Frederick Nassau de Zuylestein, had already been born in 1624. This son later became the governor of the young Willem III of Orange for 7 years.

Frederik Hendrik was involved in many local sieges and captures against the Dutch population.
For most of this time the Dutch Republic was allied with France “against” Spain, including the 1635 treaty under which Frederik Hendrik could continue waging wars even if the assembly of Holland refused finance.
But in his last years Frederik Hendrik made a separate peace deal with Spain: https://www.britannica.com/biography/Frederick-Henry
(http://archive.is/f7wDX)


When Pensionary of the States Johan de Witt (no KG) was the most powerful politician in the Republic, something had to be done…
The Dutch had received French support during the 1665-1667 Second Anglo-Dutch War.

The Dutch Republic opened talks with Charles II of England, KG in 1638, which led to the Triple Alliance in 1668, between England, the Netherlands and Sweden.
Then in 1671, the English Royal Navy attacked a Dutch merchant convoy in the Channel.

See King Charles II of England in Garter robes, ca. 1685.


In May 1672, France invaded the Netherlands, which started the Franco-Dutch War that lasted to 1678.
The French invasion was used to make Willem III of Orange (KG in 1653, who later became King William III of England, Scotland and Ireland) Stadthouder of the Netherlands (in 1672)!

France had the support of England and Sweden, while the Dutch Provinces were supported by Spain, the Holy Roman Empire and Denmark. Denmark and Sweden were supposedly archenemies, while Sweden maintained good diplomatic relations with England and France.
King Christian V of Denmark and Norway, who supported the Dutch Provinces, had become a KG in 1662.
King Charles XI of Sweden, who supported France, had become a KG in 1668.

In August 1673, Dutch naval forces defeated an Anglo-French fleet at Texel and captured Nieuw Amsterdam (a.k.a. New York City), and England made peace with the Republic in the February 1674 Treaty of Westminster.
Later in December 1674, Sweden attacked Brandenburg-Prussia; this was followed by Swedish involvement in the 1675–1679 Scanian War and the Swedish-Brandenburg War against the armies of Brandenburg, some minor German principalities and the Danish Army: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Franco-Dutch_War

----------


## Prince Arthur

> When Pensionary of the States Johan de Witt (no KG) was the most powerful politician in the Republic, something had to be done
> The Dutch had received French support during the 1665-1667 Second Anglo-Dutch War.
> 
> The Dutch Republic opened talks with Charles II of England, KG in 1638, which led to the Triple Alliance in 1668, between England, the Netherlands and Sweden.
> Then in 1671, the English Royal Navy attacked a Dutch merchant convoy in the Channel.
> 
> See King Charles II of England in Garter robes, ca. 1685.


Makes alot more sense when the Garter is stitched into the fabric of events in European and World History - thanks.

----------


## Firestarter

> Makes alot more sense when the Garter is stitched into the fabric of events in European and World History - thanks.


Thanks for the encouraging words. I guess that you’ve already found out that this topic is simply too big to investigate.
This is the part of my previous post that I've investigated further (see my next post)...

The 17th century was obviously an era of many, many wars, both between countries and civil wars.
All of this preceded the wars against the Jacobites in Ireland and Scotland, with on the one side mercenaries (catholic Jacobites) fighting for deposed King James (Jacobus being the Latin name for James) and the others fighting for his daughter, Queen Mary (protestant Williamites). That Willem III as husband (and cousin) of the Queen was named William III was obviously to make the Orange bastards more respectable.

After Mary died without offspring another daughter of James, Anne, became Queen this time her husband remained “Prince” George (of Denmark).

I’m not sure on the backgrounds of everything, but what appears to be true is that at the time the House of Habsburg were the rulers of the Holy Roman Empire and Spain. What’s also true is that the Kings of the Holy Roman Empire, Spain and France weren’t Knights of the Garter. 
What makes it even harder to “understand” is that all of those royal families, whether Knights of the Garter or not, interbred, and are part of the same Carolingian bloodline.

----------


## Firestarter

> When Pensionary of the States Johan de Witt (no KG) was the most powerful politician in the Republic, something had to be done


Ive looked into Johan de Witt and found some interesting information that shows that at the time not only the Netherlands was a republic, but also for some 11 years, England was a republic without a Royal head of state.

In 1649, King Charles I was executed, after he was blamed for the decade of bloodshed in civil wars and the High Court of Justice sentenced him for high treason against the realm of England.
Charles denied the legality of the court and pleaded: 


> I have a trust committed to me by God, by old and lawful descent, I will not betray it, to answer a new unlawful authority  I do stand more for the liberty of my people, than any here that come to be my pretended judges


King Charles death warrant was signed by 59 commissioners; the third signatory was Oliver Cromwell, who then became Lord Protector of the Commonwealth Republic.
The House of Commons now abolished the monarchy, on the grounds that it was "unnecessary, burdensome and dangerous to the liberty, safety and public interest of the people" and also the House of Lords as "it is useless and dangerous to the people of England".
Lands owned by the royal family and the church were sold and the money was used to pay the parliamentary soldiers.

I dont see Cromwell as some sort of hero though. He wasnt a fan of democracy in any way, and after Oliver died in 1658, his son Richard Cromwell became the second lord protector (which looks similar to the Crown Prince inheriting the crown of his father, King)


In 1652, the Commonwealth won the English Civil War against the royalists, with its navy blockading the royalist fleet of Prince Rupert of the Rhine, Duke of Cumberland, in Lisbon; KG in 1642 and grandson of William the Silent.
During the English Civil War, Dutch stadthouder Frederik Hendrik gave major financial support to King Charles I of England. As a consequence, Oliver Cromwell considered the House of Orange an enemy.
In 1656, Charles II turned to Spain for support to reclaim his throne, and an alliance was made.

When Frederik Hendrik died, his son Willem II of Orange became stadthouder (city holder) in 1647, but the States of Holland asked Cromwell for support against Willem II.
When Willem II died in 1650, the States of Holland didnt need Cromwell's support against the Orange bastards anymore.

The Hague was still the residence of the widow of Willem II, Charles I's daughter Mary Henrietta Stuart. The Hague became a gathering place for English Royalist bulwark and was an Orangist stronghold. The English delegation members could only go on the streets under armed escort, for fear of being assaulted by Royalists or large Orangist mobs in the pay of the Royalists. 
The English delegation propsed Cromwells plan to divide the world into 2 spheres of influence: the Dutch could control Africa and Asia and would help the English in conquering both Americas from the Spanish. The Dutch Provinces didnt want to join the Commonwealth under any circumstances.

In May 1652, the First Anglo-Dutch war started in the English Channel near Dover between the fleets of General at Sea Robert Blake for the Commonwealth and Dutch Lieutenant-Admiral Maarten Tromp. The Dutch gained control of the Channel, the North Sea, and the Mediterranean, with English ships blockaded in port.
Cromwell was exasperated that two Protestant republics were fighting and convinced the Rump Parliament to make secret peace contacts with the Dutch. In February 1653, Adriaan Pauw sent a letter from the States of Holland in response indicating their desire to reach a peace agreement.

Cromwell again proposed Dutch assistance in the conquest of Spanish America, but this (again) was rejected. Then Cromwell proposed that all Royalists had to be expelled and that the Dutch should abandon Denmark in its war against Sweden, this was also unacceptable to the Dutch. In the end Cromwell gave in.
On 15 April 1654 peace was declared with the signing of the Treaty of Westminster. The treaty had a secret annex, the Act of Seclusion, forbidding the Dutch to ever appoint the son of Willem II, the 4-year-old Willem III grandson of the beheaded Charles I, as Stadthouder. It is not clear whether this secret clause was inserted on demand by Cromwell or the leading Dutch States party politicians, notably the new State Pensionary Johan de Witt and his uncle Cornelis de Graeff.

It took until 1660, when Charles II (son of Charles I) became King of England, and the English Monarchy was restored. When he ascended to the throne the Act of Seclusion was rescinded, but De Witt still refused to allow Willem III of Orange to be appointed stadthouder or captain-general: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First_Anglo-Dutch_War


At the time, Charles II with his new Covenanter allies continued to fight against the Commonwealth English Republic in (more) civil wars.
In 164950, Cromwell led a Parliamentary invasion of Ireland.
Cromwell's army eventually crushed the Royalist army in Scotland under the command of David Leslie: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scotla...Three_Kingdoms


Oliver Cromwell died suddenly in 1658
The sickness which eventually killed Cromwell reportedly began at the end of July 1658. From then until 3 September Cromwell suffered 5 bouts of illness, interspersed by interludes of apparent recovery. Cromwell suffered from recurrent bouts of fever, sweating, hot and cold fits, pain in his stomach, back and elsewhere, vomiting and diarrhoea.

The fifth and final bout of illness began on 2 September and he died at around 3pm on 3 September.
By common consensus, malaria killed Cromwell.

In 2000, the American Professor H.F. McMains argued that Cromwell had been deliberately poisoned in the summer 1658, initially with antimony, then with mercury, and finally finished off with a lethal dose of arsenic administered on 2 September.
McMains also highlights the (deliberately?) vague and inconclusive nature of the autopsy report of the Royalist George Bate.
McMains concludes that the evidence suggests that Cromwell was poisoned by Bate, assisted by Thomas Clarges and the future bishops of London and Worcester.

In 1961, the corpse of the late Lord Protector Oliver Cromwell was hung in chains at Tyburn and then beheaded: http://www.olivercromwell.org/wordpress/?page_id=1757
(http://archive.is/vsEAn)


While mainstream history falsifiers call the idea that Cromwell was murdered an insane conspiracy theory, there is no denying that Johan de Witt and his brother Cornelis were brutally murdered on 20 Augustus 1672 and their bodies mutilated.


Ronald Prudhomme has argued that Willem III conspired to have de brothers De Witt murdered.

On 21 June 1672, in The Hague Johan de Witt was stabbed, which seriously injured Johan de Witt, who had to remain in bed to recover until 1 August.
On 29 June, Willem III was appointed Stadthouder by the States of Holland.
On 4 August 1672, Johan de Witt resigned as State Pensionary and Willem III personally made sure that this wasnt with honours.

On 23 July, Willem Tichelaar, asked Cornelis de Witt for help to murder Willem III and then accused De Witt of offering him 30.000 guilders to murder Willem III. After filing charges, Cornelis de Witt was arrested, who in turn accused Tichelaar of asking him to participate in killing Willem III and Tichelaar was also arrested.

On 17 August 1672, eyewitnesses saw Willem III talking at the Valkhuis with 2 confidants, Willem Adriaan van Nassau-Odijk and Frederik van Nassau-Zuilenstein (both relatives of Willem III).
On 20 August, eyewitness Adriaen Copmoijer saw Nassau-Odijk, Nassau-Zuilenstein and Admiral Cornelis Tromp meeting at De Beuckelaer inn near the Gevangenpoort, where Cornelis de Witt was held captive. Tromp was embittered at Johan de Witt because Michiel de Ruyter was chosen as commander of the Dutch fleet instead of him. Those 3 were conspiring to have the brothers De Witt killed.

On 20 August, Tichelaar was acquitted and Cornelis de Witt was banned from the Netherlands for life. Johan de Witt was asked to pick his brother up after his release.
At the time several pamphlets were spread throughout The Hague and the released Tichelaar was also calling for the head of De Witt because he conspired to kill poor Willem III.

While the Gevangenpoort was defended by the cavalry, a false rumour was spread that farmers from the Westland and Delft were going to plunder The Hague. Willem III refused to send troops.
When Count De Tilly was ordered to take the cavalry away to defend The Hague, he knew that the brothers De Witt were dead men walking. Their place was taken by Orangists, who had been given enough to drink at De Beuckelaer, refused to defend the brothers De Witt against the angry mob that included Willem Tichelaar.
After the murder, parts of their bodies were cut out and eaten by the mob and fed to the dogs.

None of the murderers were sentenced to jail. Cornelis Tromp was invited by Willem III only 2 days after the murder.
Several of the murderers  Willem Tichelaar, Johan Kievit, Johan van Banchem, Hendrick Verhoeff - later were rewarded by Willem III, by money and/or a job (in Dutch): https://historiek.net/moord-op-gebro...rbereid/21743/
(http://archive.is/WSRHO)
(in Dutch) https://anemaa.home.xs4all.nl/ges/on...witt_moord.htm
(http://web.archive.org/web/20190531174015/https://anemaa.home.xs4all.nl/ges/onderwerpen/moord_op_gebroeders_de_witt_moord.htm)

Heres a (bad) English translation on the murder of the brothers De Witt: https://www.dagvantoen.nl/politieke-...-witt/?lang=en

----------


## Firestarter

This might even convince some of the staunchest supporters of the “holy” church that the Bible isn’t God’s word, but merely the word of the church…


I’ve earlier posted in this thread on the foundation of Christianity: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6753064


*Council of Nicaea – Constantine*
In about 321, Roman Emperor Constantine the Great was initiated into the order of Sol Invictus cult that regarded the Sun as the one and only Supreme God.
After Constantine conquered the East in 324, he saw an opportunity to create a new and combined State religion, protected by law, and issued a decree commanding all presbyters and their subordinates "be mounted on asses, mules and horses belonging to the public, and travel to the city of Nicaea" in the Roman province of Bithynia in Asia Minor and take their texts to the rabble, "bound in leather" for protection during the long journey, and surrender them to Constantine upon arrival in Nicaea. Their writings totalled, "in all, two thousand two hundred and thirty-one scrolls and legendary tales of gods and saviors, together with a record of the doctrines orated by them".

Constantine instructed Eusebius to convene the first of 3 sittings of the Council of Nicaea on the summer solstice, 21 June 325, and it was "held in a hall in Osius's palace".
The Council of Nicaea at first didn’t reach consensus on the new deity but instead narrowed it down to a shortlist of 5: Caesar; Krishna; Mithra; Horus; Zeus.
Constantine ruled that the name of the great Druid god, Hesus, be joined with the Hindu Saviour-god, Krishna (Krishna is Sanskrit for Christ). The name Hesus Krishna was accepted as the official name of the new Roman god, with a majority of 161 votes to 157. The name later evolved into "Jesus Christ".

Constantine instructed Eusebius to organise the uniform collection from the more than 2000 religious scrolls submitted at the council. Eusebius effectively joined the orations of Eastern and Western presbyters "to form a new universal belief" and had the ”god" stories of Mithra and Krishna merged with British Culdean beliefs. In ca. 331 the "New Testimonies” are the first historical record of the New Testament. Constantine decreed that the New Testimonies would thereafter be called the "word of the Roman Saviour God" and official to all presbyters sermonizing in the Roman Empire.
Constantine ordered earlier presbyterial manuscripts and the records of the council "burnt" and declared that "any man found concealing writings should be stricken off from his shoulders". 

When Eusebius assembled scribes to write the New Testimonies, he first produced a single document, which is now called the Gospel of Mark. The Church admits that the Gospel of Mark was "the first Gospel written" (Catholic Encyclopedia, Farley ed.); today it appears second in the New Testament.

According to Dr. Von Tischendorf and Professor Bordeaux, Vatican findings reveal that the allegory of Jesus Christ derived from the fable of Mithra, “the divine son of God”.

The Second Council of Nicaea in 786-87 tried to annul "decisions passed by men with troubled brains" of the First Council of Nicaea and denounced it as, "_a synod of fools and madmen_".
Dr. Richard Watson concluded that "_the clergy at the Council of Nicaea were all under the power of the devil, and the convention was composed of the lowest rabble and patronized the vilest abominations_".


*Church admits New Testament from 4th century*
Bizarrely the Catholic Church has admitted that the “authenticity” of the New Testament is dubious.
See some quotes from the Catholic Encyclopedia, Farley ed.:



> Our documentary sources of knowledge about the origins of Christianity and its earliest development are chiefly the New Testament Scriptures, the authenticity of which we must, to a great extent, take for granted.
> 
> (…) the most distinguished body of academic opinion ever assembled [admits that the Gospels] do not go back to the first century of the Christian era.
> 
> (…) the earliest of the extant manuscripts [of the New Testament], it is true, do not date back beyond the middle of the fourth century AD.
> 
> (…) the conclusion of Mark is admittedly not genuine ... almost the entire section is a later compilation.


 
*Oldest Bible – Sinaiticus*
On 4 February 1859, Dr. Constantin von Tischendorf (1815-1874) discovered 346 leaves of an ancient codex at St Catherine's monastery at Mt Sinai, written in Greek on donkey skins, scheduled to be burned. Archaeologists have dated it at around the year 380.
This is the oldest version of the Bible, containing both the Old and New Testaments, called the Codex Sinaiticus (Sinai Bible).


The New Testament Sinaiticus contains 14,800 editorial alterations compared to a modern-day New Testament.
The Sinaiticus begins with the Gospel of Mark, which was the "first" story on Jesus Christ in the New Testament. It starts with Jesus "at about the age of thirty" (Mark 1:9), and doesn't include Mary, a virgin birth or the mass murder of baby boys by Herod.
In contrast to today's editions (Mark 1:1), Jesus Christ is not described as "the son of God", and the "messianic bloodline" isn’t traced back to King David.

No supernatural resurrection of Jesus Christ is recorded in the ancient Gospels of Mark. Not only are those narratives missing from the Sinaiticus, but also from the Alexandrian Bible, the Vatican Bible, the Bezae Bible and an ancient Latin manuscript of Mark, code-named "K" by analysts. This is also absent from the oldest Armenian version of the New Testament, in sixth-century manuscripts in Ethiopic and ninth-century Anglo-Saxon Bibles.
Some 12th-century Gospels include the now-taught resurrection verses.

Maybe even more damaging, one could argue that the Sinaiticus simply missed some pages, is that there were 3 Gospels that have since been deleted: 1) the Shepherd of Hermas (written by resurrected ghosts Charinus and Lenthius); 2) the Missive of Barnabas; and 3) the Odes of Solomon.


*Evolving New Testament*
The original New Testimonies of Constantine were continually expanded during the following centuries, and "interpolations" were added or changed.

The scribes of the Gospels of Matthew and Luke depended upon the Mark Gospel.
The Gospel of John is independent of those writings, and was written later to support the earlier writings. The final chapter of the Gospel of John (21) is a sixth-century addition, entirely devoted to Jesus' resurrection.
The Church admits in the Catholic Encyclopedia, and New Catholic Encyclopedia: 


> The sole conclusion that can be deduced from this is that the 21st chapter was afterwards added and is therefore to be regarded as an appendix to the Gospel.


Arguably the most important addition is that in 397 John "golden-mouthed" Chrysostom restructured the writings of Apollonius of Tyana, a first-century wandering sage, and included them in the “new” New Testimonies. The Latinized name for Apollonius is Paulus (who in English is then called Paul). Apollonius's personal attendant, the Assyrian scribe Damis, is Demis in the “new” New Testament.
These days the “holy” Church calls those writings the Epistles of Paul.

St Jerome (who died in 420) declared that the the fifth book of the New Testament, Acts of the Apostles, was also "falsely written".


*Vatican corrections – 1562, 1587*
In 1562, the Vatican established the censoring unit called Index Expurgatorius. Its purpose was to delete "_erroneous passages of the early Church Fathers_" that opposed “modern-day” doctrine. When Vatican archivists came across, "_genuine copies of the Fathers, they corrected them according to the Expurgatory Index_".
In 1587, Pope Sixtus V (1585-90) established an official Vatican publishing division and explained "_Church history will be now be established ... we shall seek to print our own account_".

Professor Edmond S. Bordeaux in “How The Great Pan Died” wrote: 


> The Church ante-dated all her late works, some newly made, some revised and some counterfeited, which contained the final expression of her history ... her technique was to make it appear that much later works written by Church writers were composed a long time earlier, so that they might become evidence of the first, second or third centuries.


 https://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/b...ianazar_40.htm
(http://archive.is/V4IqA)


The story of Jesus Christ's trial is highly suspicious. It is claimed, by the Romans, that the Roman Pontius Pilate was some sort of saint, who desperately tried to save Jesus but was coerced into obeying the demands of the Jews to execute Jesus.
The whole notion that the Romans would give Jews the choice of freeing guilty criminals at Passover (or any other time of the year) is preposterous.

The historical Pontius Pilate was a despot, who hated Jews and never delegated any authority to them.
However, in Christian mythology, he is portrayed as a concerned ruler who distanced himself from the vile accusations against Jesus.

According to the myth, Pilate gave the Jews the choice of freeing Jesus Christ or a murderer named Jesus Barabbas. The Jews allegedly enthusiastically chose “Jesus Barabbas”.
How strange this story really is becomes clear is when you realize that "Barabbas" is the Greek form of the Aramaic "bar Abba", which means "son of the Father". Thus "Jesus Barabbas" originally meant "Jesus the son of the Father", which would mean Jesus Christ: http://www.humanreligions.info/jesus_hby.html
(http://archive.is/C0zoI)

----------


## Firestarter

The Beehive is one of Freemasonrys most important symbols, because of all insects; _only the Bee has a King_
The Beehive is an emblem of industry, and symbolises that all created beings should practice that virtue.

The Egyptian God RA cried Bees for tears.
Bee hieroglyph  Luxor. 

http://andrewgough.co.uk/articles_bee1/


Minoan Gold Bee pendant from Crete, circa 2000 BC.


Indian Bee goddess  Bhramari Devi.


Three images of the Mayan Bee God Mok Chi; transformed into a Bee on the right.


The SS ritual centre beneath the North Tower was designed in the shape of a Beehive.

http://andrewgough.co.uk/articles_bee2/
(archived here: http://archive.is/22t2d)


In France, the Bee and the Fleur-de-lys were iconic for the Merovingian dynasty, the long-haired Kings. The Merovingian bloodline was founded by Meroveus.
See the Bees found in the Tomb of Merovingian King Childeric I.


See George Washingtons Masonic Apron, with a Beehive top centre.


One of the reasons why the Bee is also associated with esoteric and spiritual cults is that the Bee serves others before it serves itself.
The mystical dimension of Islam, Sufism, has a secret brotherhood called Sarmoung (Sarman) - _Bee_.

In the famous story of the bear Winnie the Pooh: honey and the Bee are important.
Both the Bee and bear were revered across the ancient world, especially by the Merovingians.

Karl Von Frisch won the Nobel Prize for his research on Bees: http://andrewgough.co.uk/articles_bee3/
(archived here: http://archive.is/3ZdZF)

----------


## Firestarter

@Prince Arthur has his own thread on the Most Noble Order of the Garter on Davidicke.com (I believe that I am to blame for originally pointing Arthur to the Order of the Garter). I especially like his posts that show that both sides in some of the many European wars were controlled by Knights of the Garter.
Maybe you think this is a little simple, but I think that this already shows that the official stories on these was are BS, or in Arthurs words: 


> Same Knights of the Garter tactics  control all sides  nobody will notice


 https://social.davidicke.com/index.p...garter/&page=3


Between 1400 and 1415, the Glyndŵr Rising, Welsh Revolt or Last War of Independence was staged against the Welsh. Where the Welsh folk hero Owain Glyndŵr (or Owen Glendower) fought with Kingdom of England against the people of Wales.

Owain Glyndŵr was born around 1359 to a prosperous landed family and the last native Welshman called Prince of Wales, from 1400 until his death (?). Glyndŵr was educated as a lawyer.
The sister of Owain Glyndŵrs mother had a sister, Marged ferch Tomas, who married Tudur ap Goronwy (later Tudor).

In 1384, Glyndŵr entered the English king's military service.
In August 1385, Glyndŵr served King Richard II (who became King and Knight of the Garter, KG, when he was only 10, in 1377,) under the command of John of Gaunt (KG in 1361, a son of King Edward III of England, uncle of Richard II).

In March 1387, Owain was fighting under Richard FitzAlan, 4th Earl of Arundel (KG in 1386), defeating a Franco-Spanish-Flemish fleet in the English Channel off the coast of Kent.

In December 1387, Glyndŵr possibly served as a squire to Henry Bolingbroke (later King Henry IV of England, deposing Richard II, KG in 1377, son of John of Gaunt), at the sharp Battle of Radcot Bridge.

In the late 1390s, a series of events were staged to make Owain the leader of a rebellion, supposedly against the King of England, but in reality against Welsh rebels.
According to Wikipedia, the revolt began as an argument with Owain Glyndŵr's English neighbour (Baron Grey).

In 1400, Henry IV appointed Henry "Hotspur" Percy (KG in 1388) to bring Wales to order.
As early as 1401, Hotspur was possibly in secret negotiations with Owain in reaching a settlement.

In 1402, Owain captured his arch enemy, Reginald Grey (or Reynald), 3rd Baron Grey de Ruthyn. Richard Grey, 4th Baron Grey of Codnor (KG in 1404) was appointed to make sure he was released. From 1403 to 1407, Richard Grey was justice of South Wales.

In June 1402, Owain's forces defeated an army led by Sir Edmund Mortimer, the uncle of the Earl of March, at Bryn Glas in central Wales. Mortimer was also captured. Glyndŵr forced Mortimer to marry his daughter, Catrin ferch Owain Glyndŵr, on 30 November 1402.
Mortimer died in battle in 1409.

In 1403, Henry of Monmouth (future King Henry V of England, KG in 1399) attacked and burned Owain's homes.
On 10 July 1403, Hotspur challenged his cousin Henry's right to the throne and. Henry of Monmouth (aged only 16), fought against Hotspur, who was killed in the battle before Henry Percy, 1st Earl of Northumberland, 4th Baron Percy, King of Mann (KG in 1399).
In February 1405, agreed on the "Tripartite Indenture" with Edmund Mortimer and Henry Percy.

While nominally there was a peace treaty between Wales and England, in 1406 Henry of Monmouth started an economic blockade of Wales.

In 1412, Owain captured and ransomed a leading Welsh supporter of King Henry's, Dafydd Gam ("Crooked David").
Nothing certain is known of Owain after 1412.
But not much is known on 1388 to the late 1390s either 

In 1413, Henry V was crowned King of England, who offered Royal Pardons to the leaders of the Welsh revolt. In 1415 Henry V even offered a Pardon to Owain, as he prepared for war with France.
King Henry V was also in negotiations with Owain's son, Maredudd ab Owain Glyndŵr. It took until 1421 before he finally accepted the Royal Pardon.

In 1415 Adam of Usk, a former supporter of Glyndŵr, wrote that he _died, and was buried by his followers in the darkness of night_" (did he really?).
The Welsh rebellion was finally quelled in 1415 after much bloodshed on both sides, many prominent Welsh families were ruined and full English rule was returned to Wales. Maybe that was the whole purpose or maybe it was to get rid of Hotspur Percy and Mortimer?

Many prominent English families are descended from Glyndŵr, including the De Vere family, successive holders of the title Earl of Oxford, and the Cavendish family (Dukes of Devonshire), which suggests that he was really fighting against the Welsh people on the side of the British Royals: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glynd%C5%B5r_Rising
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Owain_Glynd%C5%B5r
https://www.thehistorypress.co.uk/ar...-glynd%C5%B5r/

----------


## Prince Arthur

> @Prince Arthur has his own thread on the Most Noble Order of the Garter on Davidicke.com (I believe that I am to blame for originally pointing Arthur to the Order of the Garter). /


Most probably - you have alot to answer for.

I have recently been casting an eye over a French order of Knights founded in the 15th century.

*The Order of Saint Michael – Founded 1469*

(Founded 1469 with membership initially limited to 35 Knights)

Order of St Michael 1 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

Order of St Michael Central Symbol – *St Michael and the Dragon*

The Order of Saint Michael (French: Ordre de Saint-Michel) is a French dynastic order of chivalry, founded by Louis XI of France on 1 August 1469

Ref: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Order_of_Saint_Michael

Robert_Dudley_Leicester OSM KG 342 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

*Robert Dudley, 1st Earl of Leicester* (1532 – 1588) (*Knight of the Garter* KG #342, *Knight of the Order of St Michael*)

Without much investigation, two other knights holding joint membership of both the Order of the Garter and the Order of St Michael:

*Thomas Howard, 3rd Duke of Norfolk* (1473 – 1554) (*Knight of the Garter* KG #268, *Knight of the Order of St Michael*)

*Edward VI of England* (1537 – 1553) (*Knight of the Garter*, *Knight of the Order of St Michael*)


I can’t help coming to the conclusion that most European wars of this era were controlled on all sides by Catholic Knights Orders…….


The most powerful and exclusive ones as follows:

*Order of the Garter – Founded 1348*

(Founded 1348 with membership limited to ~24 Knights)

*Order of the Defeated Dragon - Ordo Draconum – Founded 1418*

(Founded 1418 with 21 Knights)

*The Order of the Golden Fleece – Founded 1430*

(Founded 1430 with membership initially limited to 24 Knights)

*The Order of Saint Michael – Founded 1469*

(Founded 1469 with membership initially limited to 35 Knights)

----------


## Firestarter

> Most probably - you have alot to answer for.


Blame Nicholas de Vere for me starting this thread!





> *The Order of Saint Michael – Founded 1469*


Interesting, but I don’t know why this particular one is more important than the others...
There are literally hundreds (if not thousands) of these knighthoods.


Saint Michael (and the dragon) refers to the Bible…
Revelation 12:7-9: 


> And there was war in heaven: Michael and his angels fought against the dragon; and the dragon fought and his angels,
> And prevailed not; neither was their place found any more in heaven.
> And the great dragon was cast out, that old serpent, called the Devil, and Satan, which deceiveth the whole world: he was cast out into the earth, and his angels were cast out with him.


 
Another one is the Most Distinguished Order of Saint Michael and Saint George. This is a British chivalric order founded on 28 April 1818 by the later King George IV.
The Order is (only) the sixth-most senior British Order.

It was originally awarded to "natives” of the Ionian Islands and Malta and for other subjects of His Majesty or Mediterranean territories acquired in the Napoleonic Wars.
In 1864, the Ionian Islands became part of Greece and in 1868 the Order was revised to reward those who “_hold high and confidential offices within Her Majesty's colonial possessions, and in reward for services rendered to the Crown in relation to the foreign affairs of the Empire_”: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Order_..._and_St_George


In 2010, the Dutch Jaap de Hoop Scheffer, for his wonderful work for the British Crown as Secretary-General of NATO from 2004 to 2009 became an honorary Knight in the Order of Saint Michael and Saint George: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jaap_de_Hoop_Scheffer





> I can’t help coming to the conclusion that most European wars of this era were controlled on all sides by Catholic Knights Orders…….


Maybe they’re more freemasons than Catholics?!?





> The most powerful and exclusive ones as follows:
> 
> *Order of the Garter – Founded 1348*
> 
> (Founded 1348 with membership limited to ~24 Knights)
> 
> *Order of the Defeated Dragon - Ordo Draconum – Founded 1418*
> 
> (Founded 1418 with 21 Knights)
> ...


I doubt this hierarchy.
While I think the Order of the Golden Fleece is high, I believe that the Sovereign Military Order of Malta (headed by the Pope) is even higher.
In retrospect I don’t know if the Ordo Draconum was ever very powerful, and these days it is led by a bunch of goofballs (like De Vere), who dress up and imitate the rituals, so they can call themselves princes...
Maybe Skull & Bones is just below or above the Golden Fleece as it seems to be the most important one in the USA.

----------


## Prince Arthur

> Maybe theyre more freemasons than Catholics?!?


I think Freemasons originated from the Roman Catholic Church and the Holy Roman Empire.



*The Order of Saint Michael    Founded 1469 and the possible historic connections with the US Rockefellers........*

  I havent managed to get hold of a definitive list of past members of the Knights of the Order of St Michael (I suspect there isnt one available to the general public).

  Wikipedia (French version) does however list a number of past Knights of the Order of St Michael.

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_...e_Saint-Michel

  One knight of the order installed in *1570* went by the name of

*Antoine II de Roquefeuil.*

  I couldnt help but think that there may be a connection with the *American Rockefeller dynasty*.

*Famille de Roquefeuil Blanquefort  French nobility.*

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Famill...il_Blanquefort

  The following *Roquefeuils* participated in the *American War of Independence* according to this website:

  Pierre de Roquefeuil-Montpeyroux
  Pierre-Jean de Roquefeuil-La Devèze
  Charles-Balthazar de Roquefeuil-Cahuzac
  Jacques-Aymar de Roquefeuil
  N. de Roquefeuil
  Alexandre Amable de Roquefeuil

  Also if my French is correct, *three Roquefeuils* were members of the *Society of Cincinatti* founded in 1783 by *George Washington* (branches in the US and France).

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Society_of_the_Cincinnati

  Notable honorary past members of the *Society of Cincinatti* included Philanthropist *John D. Rockefeller, Jr*.

----------


## Firestarter

> I couldn’t help but think that there may be a connection with the *American Rockefeller dynasty*.


According to the “independent” Wikipedia, the name “Rockefeller” comes from the German village “Rockenfeld” near Neuwied in the Rhineland.
Some say that the original German name was really "Rockenfeller"…





> I think Freemasons originated from the Roman Catholic Church and the Holy Roman Empire.


Basically the same Aryan, Scythian bloodlines that founded the Vatican, later founded Freemasonry.
I've seen some stories on Charles Martel, who founded the Carolingian dynasty with the help of the Vatican and the forged Donation of Constantine (Roman Emperor Constantine  was the founder of the Catholic Church), was the original founder of Freemasonry. But like so very often I couldn't find any reliable source to confirm.


The membership of the Sovereign Military Order of Malta (SMOM), officially the Sovereign Military Hospitaller Order of Saint John of Jerusalem, of Rhodes and of Malta, is secret...

Many European Royals (whether Catholic or not) have been Knights or Dames of Malta; this includes Knights of the Garter.
See Princess Beatrix (also a Stranger Lady of the Garter) of the Netherlands being knighted by her father, Knight of Malta, Prince Bernhard in Knight of Malta uniform (also cofounder of Bilderberg, the WWF and 1001 Club).


Several CIA directors;
Several of the Bush family (also members of Skull & Bones);
Nelson Mandela;

Secretary General of NATO, Joseph Luns;
Secretary-General of the UN, Boutros Boutros-Ghali;
Jimmy Savile;

See Amschel Mayer von Rothschild with a Maltese cross.


Victor Rothschild;
David Rockefeller (?!?): http://moversandshakersofthesmom.blogspot.com/
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Knights_of_Malta
http://aangirfan.blogspot.com/2008/1...a-fascism.html

----------


## Firestarter

In 1455, the Order of the Garter stages another civil war in England, the War of the Roses between the Houses of Tudor and York, which lasted until 1487.

In 1453, King Henry VI of England (also King of France but not in the list of Knights of the Garter?!?) suffered from several bouts of complete insanity.

In 1455, Henry VI was challenged by Edward IV and Richard III (KG in 1466) of the House of York.
Henry VI was married to Margaret of Anjou (who was a Lady of the Garter, but not in the list of Knights of the Garter?!?)

*Henry VI was supported by the House of Lancaster and the Kingdoms of Scotland and France*, and:

Humphrey Stafford, 1st Duke of Buckingham, 6th Earl of Stafford (KG in 1429).
John Talbot, 2nd Earl of Shrewsbury (KG in 1457).
James Butler, 5th Earl of Ormond, 1st Earl of Wiltshire (KG in 1459).
Jasper Tudor, Duke of Bedford, Earl of Pembroke (KG in 1461).

Henry Percy, 4th Earl of Northumberland (KG in 1474).
John de Vere, 13th Earl of Oxford (KG in 1486).
Edward Courtenay, 1st Earl of Devon (KG in 1494).


In 1461, Henry VI was deposed as King of England by Edward IV (not in the list of Knights of the Garter?!?).


*Henry VI and Richard III (king in 1483-1485) were supported by the Duchy of Burgundy*, and:

Richard of York, 3rd Duke of York (KG in 1433).
John Mowbray, 3rd Duke of Norfolk (KG in 1452).
William Hastings, 1st Baron Hastings (KG in 1462).

Charles the Bold, Duke of Burgundy (KG in 1470).
John Howard, 1st Duke of Norfolk (KG in 1472).
Francis Lovell, 1st Viscount Lovell (KG in 1483).


*The following Knights of the Garter fought for both sides (switched sides)*

William Neville, 1st Earl of Kent (KG in 1440, whose mother was the legitimised daughter of John of Gaunt).

Richard Neville, 16th Earl of Warwick (KG in 1461).
John Neville, 1st Marques of Montagu (KG in 1462, younger brother of Richard Neville).
See John Nevilles quartered coat of arms, who took for his crest a griffin issuing from a ducal crown; his coat of arms was the Neville Gules a saltiire argent with a label gobong argent and azure crescent (the gobong is a border, pale, bend, or other ordinary made up, the first of one row and the second of two rows of squares, consisting of metals and colours alternately silver and azure.


George Plantagenet, Duke of Clarence (KG in 1461, brother of kings Edward IV and Richard III), who was of the House of York. After he switched sides, he was executed for treason in 1478.


In 1485, King Henry VII became the first Tudor King of England (also not in the list of Knights of the Garter?!?): https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wars_of_the_Roses

----------


## Prince Arthur

> According to the “independent” Wikipedia, the name “Rockefeller” comes from the German village “Rockenfeld” near Neuwied in the Rhineland.


  According to the following Rockefeller publications the name Rockefeller is French in origin - Roquefeuille (literally ‘Rock Leaf’’):

_‘The Transactions of the Rockefeller Family Association 1905 to 1909 With Genealogy - Editors H O Rockefeller B F Rockefeller C Rockefeller Published NY 1910’._

_‘The Transactions of the Rockefeller Family Association 1910 to 1914 With Genealogy - Editor H O Rockefeller Published NY 1915’._

Roquefeuille v1 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr


  Rockefeller Motto AD 1250:

  "Non Quam Propius Erunt".

  Roughly Translated: "Follow the Straight and Narrow”.


*The Rockefellers originated in France and are associated with the Chateau de Roquefeuille according to their own publications.

  The Rockefeller Family Association PDF’s can be downloaded using the following links:
*

https://pubastrology.files.wordpress...-genealogy.pdf

https://pubastrology.files.wordpress...-genealogy.pdf

----------


## devil21

> Maybe theyre more freemasons than Catholics?!?


Duality is the method of the bloodline of Cain, not really any particular order, org or fraternity.  Cain was the offspring of _Eve and Lucifer_/serpent/dragon, not Eve and Adam, as official religiousness repeats.  Dragon blood=Bloodline of Cain.  Nephilim, Watchers, etc.

----------


## Firestarter

> Duality is the method of the bloodline of Cain, not really any particular order, org or fraternity.  Cain was the offspring of _Eve and Lucifer_/serpent/dragon, not Eve and Adam, as official religiousness repeats.  Dragon blood=Bloodline of Cain.  Nephilim, Watchers, etc.


For some reason I thought that you would have added something on the Vatican...


I see that duality is often used for mind control purposes (sometimes this is called the Hegelian dialectic):
Left-Right
US-Venezuela
Iran-Israel
Russia-Turkey
Etc.

In reality both sides are not only wrong, but even controlled by the same cabal (controlled opposition)...


As for Cain.
Once again I refer to Nicholas de Vere:



> The Garter was the ’witches belt’, the Devil’s badge and a dynastic emblem of the fairy race that descended from Lilith and *Cain*, who were the enemies of the Church and Mankind, according to the church, if not according to the fairies themselves.
> (...)
> If you are a cheery Elf and you have managed to avoid the excesses of behavior and perception brought about by contact with your female counterparts in Elphame, you might qualify for the epithet of ’Shining One’, you most fortunate of all jammy bastards. If you have realized to any extent that you are of the Clan, you will know that from the very beginning the fairies were called the ’Shining Ones’.
> 
> This stems from the Sumerian era when ’The Controllers of the Fate of Men’ were known as both the Anunnaki and the Anunnagi, the former meaning "those who are manifest when Heaven meets Earth" and the latter meaning simply ’Shining Ones’ or Star Children. The two mean the same thing and refer to the nocturnal habits of our ancestors as much as anything else. These habits are directly related to the production and maintenance of certain hormones, which then relate to the core meaning itself.
> 
> In particular the epithet ’Shining One’ was appended to *Prince Shamash*, brother of Erishkigal, Queen of the otherworld. *Shamash* was the Uncle of Lilith and was also called the ’Prince of Justice’. The fairies from very early on were hotly in favor of law and order, a trait which manifested itself in an attention to detail in social and legal matters that has earned them, as vampires, a reputation in later centuries for being pathologically meticulous.
> 
> In Transylvania it is said that if you dropped grain in front of a vampire, it would stop to count the individual seeds, thus facilitating your speedy escape from danger. We may put this down to the pithy waggishness of peasant sarcasm, but we note the point all the same.
> ...


https://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/d...court02_04.htm

----------


## devil21

> For some reason I thought that you would have added something on the Vatican...


Naaa, I'm pretty well convinced that the Vatican, just like the rest of the organized top-down control organizations like Masons, various Orders, political offices, financial, media, etc are, in fact, populated by people that identify themselves simply as the bloodline of Cain, really the bloodline of Lucifer/Satan (Lucifer was name in heaven, Satan after coming to earth), aka the Nephilim/Annunaki descendants.  This is why the consistent use of various 666 hand-signs regardless of whether it's the Pope, US President like Bush, Obama and Trump all do/have done, Queen, political, media and financial leaders, mega-corp CEOs etc.  It's how they identify each other as being part of the "cabal" regardless of which organization they are affiliated wih.  The bloodline of Cain, the offspring of the serpent and Eve.  

Yes, the Vatican as an organization is very high in the pyramid but it, like the other influential control organizations, is controlled at the top by people that view the organization(s) as merely a vehicle to be used to an end goal.  What that end goal is is probably for another topic (though it's related to avoiding a repeat of "God's judgment" that the biblical flood alluded to removing them from the planet once already).

----------


## Prince Arthur

> *Catholic Knights Orders.*
> 
> 
> The most powerful and exclusive ones as follows:
> 
> *Order of the Garter  Founded 1348*
> 
> (Founded 1348 with membership limited to ~24 Knights)
> 
> ...


*Two Elite Catholic Knights Orders from the Middle-Ages with Holy Roman Emperors as members:*

*i)          The George and Dragon Garter Knights*

*ii)         The Knights of the Golden Fleece*

Order of the Garter and the Golden Fleece v1 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

Of the _NINE_ *Holy Roman Emperor* Knights of the Garter, _SEVEN_ were also Knights of the Golden Fleece. 

Holy Roman Emperors Knights of the Garter v2 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

*i)          Sigismund* (1368 to 1437) - Holy Roman Emperor 

*Knight of the Garter KG #127 appointed 1415*


*ii)         Albert II* (1397 to 1439) - Holy Roman Emperor

*Knight of the Garter KG #153 appointed 1438*


*iii)        Frederick III* (14151493) - Holy Roman Emperor

*Knight of the Garter KG #176 appointed 1457*

Order of the Golden Fleece appointed 1491


*iv)        Maximilian*, King of the Romans (14591520)  Holy Roman Emperor 

*Knight of the Garter KG #239 appointed 1489*

Order of the Golden Fleece.


*v)         Charles V* (1500 to 1558) - Holy Roman Emperor

*Knight of the Garter KG #264 appointed 1508*

Order of the Golden Fleece.


*vi)        Archduke Ferdinand of Austria* (1503 to 1564) - Holy Roman Emperor

*Knight of the Garter KG #279 appointed 1524.*

Order of the Golden Fleece appointed 1515


*vii)       Archduke Maximilian of Austria* (1527 to 1576) - Holy Roman Emperor

*Knight of the Garter KG #351 appointed 1568.*

Order of the Golden Fleece appointed 1546


*viii)      Rudolf II*, Holy Roman Emperor (1552 to 1612) - Holy Roman Emperor

*Knight of the Garter KG #363 appointed 1578.*

Order of the Golden Fleece appointed 1585


*ix)        Archduke Francis Joseph of Austria* (1768 to 1835) - Holy Roman Emperor

*Knight of the Garter KG #643 appointed 1814*

Order of the Golden Fleece appointed 1768

----------


## Firestarter

> *Two Elite Catholic Knights Orders from the Middle-Ages with Holy Roman Emperors as members:*
> 
> *i)          The George and Dragon Garter Knights*
> 
> *ii)         The Knights of the Golden Fleece*


The Distinguished Order of the Golden Fleece (Spanish: Insigne Orden del Toisón de Oro; German: Orden vom Goldenen Vlies) is a Catholic order of chivalry founded in Bruges by Philip the Good, Duke of Burgundy in 1430 to celebrate his marriage to Isabella of Portugal.
In 1812, before Duke Wellington (Arthur Wellesley) defeated Knight of the Golden Fleece (!) Napoleon at Waterloo, he became the first protestant Knight of the Golden Fleece (he also became a KG in 1813).



> See Duke Wellington with decorations of the: Order of the Garter (Star on his left breast); Order of the Golden Fleece; Russian Order of St George; Order of Maria Theresa; Military Order of St Ferdinand; Order of the Sword; Order of the Tower and Sword.


In 1805, not only French Emperor Napoleon I, but also his brothers Joseph Bonaparte (King of Naples and Spain) and Louis Bonaparte (King of Holland) were installed as Knight of the Golden Fleece!
See Joseph Bonaparte, wearing the jewel of the Order of the Golden Fleece.


In 1809, Napoleon created the Order of the Three Golden Fleeces, in view of his sovereignty over Austria, Spain and Burgundy. This was opposed by King Joseph I of Spain and no appointments to the new order were made.
After Bourbon rule was restored in 1813, King Ferdinand revoked the knighthoods of the 3 Bonapartes.

In the 18th century, there became 2 Orders of the Golden Fleece  a Spanish and an Austrian one.

Awarded by the King of Spain and the Head of the (Austrian) House of Habsburg: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Order_..._Golden_Fleece


The grandmaster of the Order of the Golden Fleece has mostly been of the House of Habsburg.
From 1438 until 1806 (except for 17421745) the head of the House of Habsburg was also Holy Roman Emperor: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/House_of_Habsburg


Heres the (full?) list of Knights of the Golden Fleece.

In 1555, William the silent of Orange became a knight of the Golden Fleece;
In 1599, Philip William of Orange, son of William the Silent, was also knighted.

In 1850, Emperor Napoleon III (nephew of Napoleon Bonaparte) became a knight of the Golden Fleece (he was of course also a Knight of the Garter since 1855);
In 1856, Napoleon IIIs son, Prince Imperial Napoleon,  also became a knight of the Golden Fleece.

Knights of the Golden Fleece have included most Catholic kings and queens heads of states in Europe and also Protestant monarchs.
In 1924, Prince Hendrik of Mecklenburg-Schwerin, husband of Dutch Queen Wilhelmina (a Lady of the Garter) was installed as knight of the Golden Fleece: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o..._Golden_Fleece


The story of the Golden Fleece appears to come from Greek mythology. It resembles the story of Theseus and the Minotaur and... it involves a dragon.
Its the tale of the hero Jason and his crew of Argonauts, who are sent for a quest for the fleece by King Pelias. The Greek story dates from the time of Homer (eighth century BC).

Jason took about 50 Argonauts  including Hercules, Orpheus, and Castor and Pollux - from Greece on his ship the Argo to Colchis were the Fleece was kept.
On arrival in Colchis Jason demanded the Golden Fleece of king Aetes, who granted his request, provided he would tame the bulls and kill the dragon that guarded it, and sow his teeth in the ground.

Medea, the kings daughter, helped Jason because she had a crush on him
Medea's charm had made his shield impregnable. Jason forced both bulls to plough the land, even though they raged furiously and breathed out fire.
Jason was accompanied by Theseus, who held the helmet with the dragon's teeth that were sown in the ground.

The Argonauts shouted loudly for Jason's victory but King Aetes wouldnt allow them to leave peaceably with the Golden Fleece as promised.
Medea clasped Jason's hand and told him: "_The Golden Fleece, the time has come when you must pluck the Golden Fleece off the oak in the grove of Ares_".

Jason found the Golden Fleece hanging from a great oak tree that looked like a cloud filled with the light of the rising sun. As he approached he heard a dreadful hiss and then he saw the deadly serpent (dragon) guarding Golden Fleece, coiled around the tree. 
Medea dropped on her knees before it, and began to chant her Magic Song, which made the serpent sank to the ground. Its dreadful jaws were still open and threatened Jason. Medea, with a newly cut spray of juniper dipped in a mystic brew, touched its deadly eyes. Then the serpent's jaws closed and its eyes became deadened.

Jason took the Golden Fleece. As he raised it, its brightness appeared to make a flame on his face.
After Jason and his Argonauts left, Aetes ordered his son Absyrtus to pursue them; but Medea slew him.

Jason and his companions returned home with the high prized Golden Fleece, depicted on an Apulian red-figure calyx krater, c. 340330 BC.


Then Jason abandoned Medea for Creusa, daughter to king Creon of Corinth. Medea, out of revenge, murdered the 2 children which she had borne him before his eyes.
Medea also killed Creusa and her family: https://www.heritage-history.com/ind...&story=winning
(http://archive.is/qFcet)

----------


## Firestarter

Maybe I’m just a horrible thoughtcriminal, but when I read something, I try to think for myself, and sometimes reach strange conclusions that not many people subscribe to.


*Cain – son of the “LORD”?*



> Naaa, I'm pretty well convinced that the Vatican, just like the rest of the organized top-down control organizations like Masons, various Orders, political offices, financial, media, etc are, in fact, populated by people that identify themselves simply as the bloodline of Cain, really the bloodline of Lucifer/Satan (Lucifer was name in heaven, Satan after coming to earth), aka the Nephilim/Annunaki descendants. This is why the consistent use of various 666 hand-signs regardless of whether it's the Pope, US President like Bush, Obama and Trump all do/have done, Queen, political, media and financial leaders, mega-corp CEOs etc. It's how they identify each other as being part of the "cabal" regardless of which organization they are affiliated wih. The bloodline of Cain, the offspring of the serpent and Eve.


Genesis 4:1-2:



> And Adam knew Eve his wife; and she conceived, and bare Cain, and said, I have gotten a man from the Lord.
> And she again bare his brother Abel. And Abel was a keeper of sheep, but Cain was a tiller of the ground.


I read here that Eve had gotten Cain “from the Lord”, which looks like she was inseminated by the “LORD”.

Genesis 4:25:



> And Adam knew his wife again; and she bare a son, and called his name Seth: For God, said she, hath appointed me another seed instead of Abel, whom Cain slew.


Adam and Eve had another son after the slewn Abel – Seth (when Adam was 130 years old). This again seems to confirm that Cain wasn’t the son of Adam (and that Abel had been Adam’s only son before Seth)…

Genesis 5:1-3:



> This is the book of the generations of Adam. In the day that God created man, in the likeness of God made he him;
> Male and female created he them; and blessed them, and called their name Adam, in the day when they were created.
> And Adam lived an hundred and thirty years, and begat a son in his own likeness, and after his image; and called his name Seth:


This looks to me like the most explicit reference in Genesis that Cain wasn’t the first son of Adam!


*Who was Cain afraid of?*
After Cain slew his (half)brother Abel, “the LORD” expels him from Eden and Cain replies…
Genesis 4:14-15:



> Behold, thou hast driven me out this day from the face of the earth; and from thy face shall I be hid; and I shall be a fugitive and a vagabond in the earth; and it shall come to pass, that every one that findeth me shall slay me.
> And the Lord said unto him, Therefore whosoever slayeth Cain, vengeance shall be taken on him sevenfold. And the Lord set a mark upon Cain, lest any finding him should kill him.


Who was Cain afraid of when Adam and Eve and their children in Eden were the only humans on earth?!?


*Who was Cain’s wife?*
Then Cain went to Nod (east of Eden), and then...
Genesis 4:16-17:



> And Cain went out from the presence of the Lord, and dwelt in the land of Nod, on the east of Eden.
> And Cain knew his wife; and she conceived, and bare Enoch: and he builded a city, and called the name of the city, after the name of his son, Enoch.


I don’t read here that he took a wife with him, so conclude that she wasn’t the daughter of Eve, but he “found” her in (or on his way to) Nod…
The official explanation is that she must have been his sister though, because Adam and Eve where the first (and until Cain) only humans on earth (some call her “Awan” or that she could also have been his niece).
Or maybe Genesis 4:14 explains that many of the children of Adam and Eve had already left Eden?!?


*Who were Ishmael’s and Isaac’s father?*
God promises to give the elderly Abraham and Sarah a son - Isaac…
Genesis 17:16-23



> And I will bless her, and give thee a son also of her: yea, I will bless her, and she shall be a mother of nations; kings of people shall be of her.
> Then Abraham fell upon his face, and laughed, and said in his heart, Shall a child be born unto him that is an hundred years old? and shall Sarah, that is ninety years old, bear?
> And Abraham said unto God, O that Ishmael might live before thee!
> And God said, Sarah thy wife shall bear thee a son indeed; and thou shalt call his name Isaac: and I will establish my covenant with him for an everlasting covenant, and with his seed after him.
> 
> And as for Ishmael, I have heard thee: Behold, I have blessed him, and will make him fruitful, and will multiply him exceedingly; twelve princes shall he beget, and I will make him a great nation.
> But my covenant will I establish with Isaac, which Sarah shall bear unto thee at this set time in the next year.
> And he left off talking with him, and God went up from Abraham.
> And Abraham took Ishmael his son, and all that were born in his house, and all that were bought with his money, every male among the men of Abraham's house; and circumcised the flesh of their foreskin in the selfsame day, as God had said unto him.


Ishmael is Ahraham’s son from Sarah’s slave Hagar (when Abraham was 86).
Genesis 20:9



> And Sarah saw the son of Hagar the Egyptian, which she had born unto Abraham, mocking.


First they leave for Egypt and Abimelech took Sarah as his wife…
Genesis 20:2-4



> And Abraham said of Sarah his wife, She is my sister: and Abimelech king of Gerar sent, and took Sarah.
> But God came to Abimelech in a dream by night, and said to him, Behold, thou art but a dead man, for the woman which thou hast taken; for she is a man's wife.
> But Abimelech had not come near her: and he said, Lord, wilt thou slay also a righteous nation?


And then Sarah bears a son – Isaac…
Genesis 21:1-3



> And the Lord visited Sarah as he had said, and the Lord did unto Sarah as he had spoken.
> For Sarah conceived, and bare Abraham a son in his old age, at the set time of which God had spoken to him.
> And Abraham called the name of his son that was born unto him, whom Sarah bare to him, Isaac.


Would this be the son of the elderly Abraham, Abimelech (who did “not come near her”) or somebody else?

And then comes one of the (in my opinion) most horrible things in the Bible, where God orders Abraham to sacrifice his “only son Isaac”…
Genesis 22:1,2



> And it came to pass after these things, that God did tempt Abraham, and said unto him, Abraham: and he said, Behold, here I am.
> And he said, *Take now thy son, thine only son Isaac*, whom thou lovest, and get thee into the land of Moriah; and offer him there for a burnt offering upon one of the mountains which I will tell thee of.


If Isaac was his “only son”, then who was Ishmael’s father?


*Creating earth, before the universe*
Genesis 1:11-19:



> And God said, Let the earth bring forth grass, the herb yielding seed, and the fruit tree yielding fruit after his kind, whose seed is in itself, upon the earth: and it was so.
> And the earth brought forth grass, and herb yielding seed after his kind, and the tree yielding fruit, whose seed was in itself, after his kind: and God saw that it was good.
> And the evening and the morning were the third day.
> And God said, Let there be lights in the firmament of the heaven to divide the day from the night; and let them be for signs, and for seasons, and for days, and years:
> And let them be for lights in the firmament of the heaven to give light upon the earth: and it was so.
> And God made two great lights; the greater light to rule the day, and the lesser light to rule the night: he made the stars also.
> And God set them in the firmament of the heaven to give light upon the earth,
> And to rule over the day and over the night, and to divide the light from the darkness: and God saw that it was good.
> And the evening and the morning were the fourth day.


I read here that on the second day, God created earth, with plants and “saw that it was good”. Then on the third day, God created the sun, moon and stars…
Most Christians these days believe that the earth revolves around the sun in one year. This makes it strange (to say the least) that God would first create earth and then create the universe (including the sun)!


*Great wind or Spirit of God?*
I once posted on a Christian forum that the “Holy Spirit” doesn’t appear at all in the Tanach (Old Testament). I was told that it DOES appear...
Genesis 1:2



> And the earth was without form, and void; and darkness was upon the face of the deep. And *the* *Spirit of God* moved upon the face of the waters.


I disagree with this translation. Genesis 1 is about creating tangible things and think that the following translation is accurate:



> And the earth was without form, and void; and darkness was upon the face of the deep. And *the* *Great Wind* moved upon the face of the waters.


The 2 Hebrew words that were translated as “Spirit of God” are:
Rûach
Elohim

Ruwach (# 7306 & 7307 & 7308) translates:
Wind
“Strong” Breath
Spirit (but only of sensible being).

Elohim (# 430) translates:
God
Magistrates
Angels
Great
Mighty.

Elohim is derived from: El (# 410) – Strength, Mighty, Almighty, God
El is derived from: Ayil (# 352) – Strength, Strong, Chief, Strong (tree), Mighty (man)

Another possible translation is "breath of God", but I think "great wind" fits better in the context of Genesis.

James Strong's “_Greek and Hebrew dictionaries_” (1890) describes how the Hebrew and Latin words were translated to English in the KJV Bible (the numbers above refer to the numbers used by Strong): https://archive.org/details/StrongsG...ctionaries1890

----------


## Prince Arthur

*Catholic Knights Orders…….*


  The most powerful and exclusive ones as follows:

*Order of the Garter* – Founded 1348

  (Founded 1348 with membership limited to ~24 Knights)

*Order of the Defeated Dragon* - Ordo Draconum – Founded 1418

  (Founded 1418 with 21 Knights)

*Order of the Golden Fleece* – Founded 1430

  (Founded 1430 with membership initially limited to 24 Knights)

*Order of Saint Michael* – Founded 1469

  (Founded 1469 with membership initially limited to 35 Knights)


  Two Elite *Catholic Knights* Orders from the Middle-Ages with *French Kings* as members:

  i) The ‘George and Dragon’ *British* Garter Knights

  ii) The *French* Knights of the Order of Saint Michael

Ordre de Saint Michel p3 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

Ordre de Saint Michel p4 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr


  François Ier, King of France (1494 to 1547) OSM KG#292 (1527)
  Henri II, King of France (1519 to 1559) OSM KG#326 (1551)
  Charles IX, King of France (1550 to 1574) OSM KG #348 (1564)
  Henri III, King of France (1551 to 1589) OSM KG #361 (1575)
  Henri IV, King of France (1553 to 1610) OSM KG#374 (1590)
  Louis XVIII, King of France (1755 to 1824) OSM KG #642 (1814) 
  Charles X, King of France (1757 to 1836) OSM KG #659 (1825)


  I still can’t help coming to the conclusion that most European wars of this era were controlled on all sides by Catholic Knights Orders…….

----------


## devil21

> Maybe I’m just a horrible thoughtcriminal, but when I read something, I try to think for myself, and sometimes reach strange conclusions that not many people subscribe to.
> 
> 
> *Cain – son of the “LORD”?*
> 
> Genesis 4:1-2:
> 
> I read here that Eve had gotten Cain “from the Lord”, which looks like she was inseminated by the “LORD”.
> 
> ...


Bingo.




> *Who was Cain afraid of?*
> After Cain slew his (half)brother Abel, “the LORD” expels him from Eden and Cain replies…
> Genesis 4:14-15:
> 
> Who was Cain afraid of when Adam and Eve and their children in Eden were the only humans on earth?!?
> 
> 
> *Who was Cain’s wife?*
> Then Cain went to Nod (east of Eden), and then...
> ...


Or maybe Eden was a breeding ground for genetic engineering projects by the "Lord".  
Let *us* make man in *our* image.  Plural implies multiple Lords, no?  "Elohim", as you reference below, were plural.  Also curious how Lucifer and Jesus are both referred to as the son of the morning and the light... 





> *Who were Ishmael’s and Isaac’s father?*
> God promises to give the elderly Abraham and Sarah a son - Isaac…
> Genesis 17:16-23
> 
> 
> Ishmael is Ahraham’s son from Sarah’s slave Hagar (when Abraham was 86).
> Genesis 20:9
> 
> 
> ...


Of course this line of thought can lead to bigger picture conclusions of what "Earth" actually is that are pretty far out into woo-woo territory, but once you accept the possibility, a lot of other parts of the "human condition" start to make a lot more sense.  An engineered slave plantation maybe and those that claim to have the divine right to rule derive that claim from their interpretation (whether correct or incorrect) of the origin of humanity, the purpose of that origin and how the rulers differ from humanity by their own different origin?  As William Cooper succinctly stated "What you believe doesn't matter.  If they believe it and are in power, it will affect you."

Any way, overall point is that we can post tons of things about orders, long dead people, whatever but until the pieces of the _why_ are filled in, it's a circular exercise that doesn't yield further understanding.

----------


## Firestarter

> Of course this line of thought can lead to bigger picture conclusions of what "Earth" actually is that are pretty far out into woo-woo territory, but once you accept the possibility, a lot of other parts of the "human condition" start to make a lot more sense. An engineered slave plantation maybe and those that claim to have the divine right to rule derive that claim from their interpretation (whether correct or incorrect) of the origin of humanity, the purpose of that origin and how the rulers differ from humanity by their own different origin? As William Cooper succinctly stated "What you believe doesn't matter. If they believe it and are in power, it will affect you."
> 
> Any way, overall point is that we can post tons of things about orders, long dead people, whatever but until the pieces of the _why_ are filled in, it's a circular exercise that doesn't yield further understanding.


If we know what they (the elite) believe, we automatically have a good indication of what their goal is. The reason that I try to find out what they believe, is in order to expose them as psychopaths.
Even without knowing what they believe its not that hard to figure out their goal (the why): complete control over us (the lower class slaves; there is no middle class). If they control everything this makes them God (or should I say Satan?) doesnt it?





> Bingo.


Some of my points on Genesis from the Tanach (Old Testament) in my previous post come from a book by the late Laurence Gardner, who was an associate of the late Nicholas de Vere. While the book by De Vere is a difficult read, personally I prefer his over that of Gardner.
Gardners book provides alternative explanations to the stories in the Bible (De Vere sort of describes the same conclusions without much explanation). Your last posts come close to what he's written and I think that you like it (for some reason Archive.org deleted the book from its website).
Laurence Gardner  _Genesis of the Grail Kings_ (2009): https://edoc.pub/queue/laurence-gard...-pdf-free.html





> Or maybe Eden was a breeding ground for genetic engineering projects by the "Lord". 
> Let *us* make man in *our* image. Plural implies multiple Lords, no? "Elohim", as you reference below, were plural. Also curious how Lucifer and Jesus are both referred to as the son of the morning and the light...


Thats another strange one
Genesis 1:26-27



> And God said, *Let us make man in our image, after our likeness*: and let them have dominion over the fish of the sea, and over the fowl of the air, and over the cattle, and over all the earth, and over every creeping thing that creepeth upon the earth.
> So God created man in his own image, in the image of God created he him; male and female created he them.


My conclusion is that the story of creation from Genesis doesnt contradict the Sumerian story in which the world and everything on it were created by amongst others Enki the son of Anu (God the Father), his mother Namma, Ninma (Enkis sister?) and Enlil (Enkis brother)
The Order of the Garter of Nicholas de Vere pushed the conspiracy theory that Enki (the serpent) really seduced Eve to eat the fruit from the Tree of knowledge, before he (the lord) impregnated her to give birth to Cain. Cain then moved East, where he took one of the Nephilim for his wife.

Ive posted on the Sumerian story of creation here: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6758001

----------


## Firestarter

David Livingstone has a new book, website out. While I find it frustrating that the links I posted to his old website (Conspiracyschool.com) were taken offline, his new book is a decent collection of information…
I’ve just read the 17 chapters of Volume 1 of his new book _Ordo ab chao_. In my opinion Chapter 5 on the Haplogroup R1a is the most interesting. Maybe I’ll post more later from the following 6 volumes of his book (according to Livingstone himself compiled after 30 years of “research”).

Haplogroup R1a, a human Y-chromosome DNA haplogroup, plays a prominent role in the debate about the origins of the Aryans, which is distributed in Eurasia, from Scandinavia and Central Europe to southern Siberia and South Asia.
Haplogroup R1 is further divided into sub-haplogroups R1b (the most common haplogroup in Western Europe) and R1a (found in Poland, Northern India and the Balkans, in particular the Altai Mountains of north-western Mongolia).

R1a links the heritage of Alexander the Great with the supposed Lost Tribes of Israel and Gog and Magog.
R1a is most prevalent in East Europe, West Asia, South Asia and Central Asia. Its probable origin is one of these regions.

The sub-sub-haplogroup R1a1a appears to originate from the Ukraine, Central Asia or West Asia.
R1a1 is found all over East Europe (in Armenia, Georgia and Poland in particular). Population groups with R1a1 migrated north-west to Scandinavia (Finland particularly) and later to Scotland.
South Asian populations also have high concentrations of R1a1a, in particular among the West Bengal Brahmin caste of India.


The Scythians, commonly associated with the Lost Tribes of Israel, were the originators of the haplogroup R-M17 (a.k.a. R1a1).
Sub-sub-haplogroup R1a1a was found at high rates among Ashkenazi Turks (a.k.a. Khazars) in Israel and in about half of Ashkenazi Levites (particularly among the Pashtuns of Afghanistan).

Ancient Jewish sources describe that the 10 “lost” tribes of Israel, were really the Scythians (located in Southern Russia and Central Asia). Josephus and others have also identified the Scythians as the descendants of Gog and Magog.
According to the ancient Jewish historian Josephus: 


> … the Ten Tribes are beyond the Euphrates till now, and are an immense multitude, whose numbers cannot be estimated.


In Assyrian annals, Scythians first appear as Ishkuzai, for which the modern term is “Ashkenazi”. The supposed descendants of Ashkenaz, the son of Magog’s brother Gomer of the Tanach (Old Testament).
This shows that Ashkenazi Jews are (related to) Aryans…

Some claim that the Khazars were really from Armenian origin. Some historical sources connect Armenia with the biblical Ashkenaz. Armenians sometimes refer to themselves as “the Ashkenazi nation”. According to this theory, the genealogy in Genesis 10:3 extends to the populations west of the Volga.
Some Jews equate Ashkenaz with Armenia: https://ordoabchao.ca/volume-one/gog-magog
(http://archive.is/vAR2F)


For more on the German Nazi Thule Society and its definition of Scythian, Aryans: https://www.lawfulpath.com/forum/vie...7&t=1340#p5016


For more on how the definition of the Jewish race was changed from the Tanach (Old Testament) to the New Testament: https://www.lawfulpath.com/forum/vie...hp?f=23&t=1376

----------


## Prince Arthur

*Re-visiting this famous and very formative battle in the recent history of Ireland, careful study and analysis shows that there is much more to the battle than meets the eye and certainly more than you will learn from the displays and re-enactment simulations at the Battle of the Boyne visitors centre run by the Irish Office of Public Works (OPW) in Drogheda.*

There is every possibility that_ ‘Match Fixing’_ occurred, which was carefully planned and co-ordinated by the *‘British’* Order of the ‘*Knights of the Garter’ (KG).*

The match-fixing was at the expense of the* Irish* people who are still suffering under *‘British’* occupation to this day.

*KG – Knight of the Garter
*

Battle of the Boyne 1690 Irish Match Fixing by the Knights of the  Garter p1 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

*Jacobite Forces*
KG #439 King James II and VII (appointed 1642)
KG #495 James FitzJames, 1st Duke of Berwick (appointed 1688)
KG Antoine Nompar de Caumont, Duc de Lauzun (Knight of the Garter appointment *omitted* from official records).

Battle of the Boyne 1690 Irish Match Fixing by the Knights of the  Garter p2 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

(Portrait d'Antoine Nompar de Caumont, duc de de Lauzun. Exposition Les Mousquetaires, Musée de l'Armée, Paris, exposition mai 2014. Conservation : Musée d'art et d'histoire de La Rochelle (Charente-Maritime). Artist: Alexis Simon Belle  (1674–1734)). 

*Williamite Forces*
KG #456 William III, Prince of Orange (appointed 1653)
KG #487 Prince George of Denmark (appointed 1684) – see BOTB picture by Jan Wyck
KG #496 James Butler, 2nd Duke of Ormonde (appointed 1688)
KG #497 Frederic Herman de Schomberg, 1st Duke of Schomberg (appointed 1689)

Battle of the Boyne 1690 Irish Match Fixing by the Knights of the  Garter p3 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr 

Painting of King William III (1650–1702) and Prince George of Denmark (1653–1708) at the Battle of the Boyne, 1690 by Jan Wyck (1645 – 1700) - National Trust Collection: Chirk Castle, Wrexham.

Half the Williamite forces were foreigners – a mixture of French, Dutch, Danes, Swedes and Prussians (Brandenburghers) 
(Ref: libraryireland.com/JoyceHistory/Boyne.php) 

Brandenburgian troops were supplied by KG #499 Frederick III, Elector of Brandenburg (appointed 1690)
Swedish troops supplied by KG #469 Charles XI, King of Sweden (appointed 1668).

The *‘Most Noble Order of the Knights of the Garter’* founded in 1348 Woodstock, Oxford was historically limited to ~24 Knights.

It appears that *7* out of these *~24* Knights of the Garter played active roles in the *‘Battle of the Boyne’* with *2* further knights facilitating the conflict with crack troop supplies from *Sweden* and *Brandenburg*. 

The result of the battle and the victors had been decided well in advance of this fateful day.

THE* IRISH* HAD BEEN *‘GAMED’.*

Machiavellian military machinations at their best (or worst from an Irish perspective).

----------


## Prince Arthur

*The Subjugation of the Scots and the Crushing of the Clans*

*The Jacobite Risings continued..*

  After the Irish had been conquered in 1690 at the Battle of the Boyne, it was now the turn of the brave and noble Scots to be given a master-class in military conflict by the *Knights of the Garter.*


*The Jacobite Rising of 1715*
Jacobite Rising 1715 Combatants by Prince Arthur, on Flickr


*Jacobite Forces*

  James Francis Edward Stuart *KG* (1688 to 1766), nicknamed *The Old Pretender*, was the son of King James II and VII of England, Scotland and Ireland, and his second wife, Mary of Modena.

  James was supported by:

  i)                    His cousin - Louis XIV of France 
  ii)                   John Erskine, 6th Earl of Mar *KG* (1675 to 1732). 
  Knight of the Garter (appointment omitted from official records). 
  Nicknamed Bobbing John due to his tendency for switching sides


Jacobite Rising 1715 James Francis Edward Stuart KG by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

Jacobite Rising 1715 John Erskine KG by Prince Arthur, on Flickr


*Hanoverian Forces*

  Forces loyal to Hanoverian King George I *KG #509* (apptd 1701) under the command of John Campbell, 2nd Duke of Argyll *KG #517* (apptd 1710)

Jacobite Rising 1715 John Campbell KG 517 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

  On 22 October, John Erskine 6th Earl of Mar *KG* received his commission from James Stuart *KG* appointing him commander of the Jacobite army. His forces outnumbered the Duke of Argyll's Hanoverian army by three-to-one, and Mar decided to march on Stirling Castle. 

  On 13 November at Sheriffmuir, the two forces joined battle. The fighting was indecisive, but near the end, the Jacobites numbered 4,000 to Argyll's 1,000. Mar's force began to advance on Argyll, who was poorly protected, but Mar did not close in to claim a decisive victory?

  Instead, Mar retreated to Perth. On the same day as the Battle of Sheriffmuir, Inverness surrendered to Hanoverian forces, and a smaller Jacobite force led by Mackintosh of Borlum was defeated at Preston.


  After the unsuccessful invasion of 1715, James lived in Papal territory, first at Avignon (April 1716February 1717) then at Pesaro (1717) and Urbino (July 1717November 1718). Pope Clement XI offered James the Palazzo del Re in Rome as his residence, which he accepted. Pope Innocent XIII, like his predecessor, showed much support. James was granted a life annuity of eight thousand Roman scudi. Such help enabled him to organise a Jacobite court at Rome, *where he lived in splendour.



 The Jacobite Rising of 1745  the Battle of Culloden*

Jacobite Rising 1745 Battle of Culloden Combatants by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

*Jacobite Forces*

  "Bonnie Prince Charlie" - Charles Edward Louis John Casimir Sylvester Severino Maria Stuart *KG* (1720 to 1788)

  Supported by 

  Louis XV  King of France
  James Francis Edward Stuart *KG*

Jacobite Rising 1745 Battle of Culloden Bonnie Prince Charlie by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

*Hanoverian Forces*
    Forces loyal to Hanoverian King George II *KG #515* (apptd 1706) under the command of his son, Prince William Augustus, Duke of Cumberland *KG #546* (1721 to 1765)

  The Battle of Culloden was the final confrontation of the Jacobite rising of 1745. On 16 April 1746, the Jacobite army of Charles Edward Stuart *KG* was decisively defeated by a British government force under William Augustus, Duke of Cumberland *KG #546*, on Drummossie Moor near Inverness in the Scottish Highlands. It was the last pitched battle fought on British soil.


Jacobite Rising 1745 Battle of Culloden Butcher Cumberland KG 546 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr


  Given the false pretences for the Jacobite Risings which were carefully co-ordinated, controlled and stage managed by the *Knights of the Garter*, the nicknames for James Stuart  the _Old Pretender_ and Charles Stuart - the _Young Pretender_ couldnt be more appropriate.

  Bonnie Prince Charlie would ultimately evade capture and leave the country aboard the French frigate L'Heureux, (*The Happy* in French) arriving in France in September. 

  Charles spent the remainder of his life on the continent, except for one secret visit to London between the 5th and the 11th of September, 1750.

  James died in Rome on 1 January 1766 and was buried in the crypt of St. Peter's Basilica in present-day Vatican City. His burial is marked by the Monument to the Royal Stuarts. His claimed reign had lasted for 64 years, 3 months and 16 days, longer than any British monarch until Queen Elizabeth II's reign surpassed it on 23 May 2016.

  Charles died in Rome of a stroke on 31 January 1788, aged 67. He was first buried in Frascati Cathedral near Rome, where his brother Henry Benedict Stuart was bishop. At Henry's death in 1807, Charles's remains (except his heart) were moved to the crypt of St. Peter's Basilica in the Vatican where they were laid to rest next to those of his brother and his father near the monument to the Royal Stuarts. His mother is also buried in St. Peter's Basilica. His heart remained in Frascati Cathedral, where it is contained in a small urn beneath the floor under a monument.

*The Scots Had Finally Been Defeated*

  Where the Roman Empire and the Caesars had failed in defeating the brave, noble and staunchly independent Scottish Highland Clans, the Holy Roman Empire and the Knights of the Garter had achieved a monumental victory due to a military master-class in gamesmanship, warfare and subterfuge.

  The British occupying forces exist to this day..

----------


## Firestarter

> KG Antoine Nompar de Caumont, Duc de Lauzun (Knight of the Garter appointment *omitted* from official records).





> ii)                   John Erskine, 6th Earl of Mar *KG* (1675 to 1732). 
>   Knight of the Garter (appointment omitted from official records).


According to the “independent” Wikipedia, there is no real mystery as after King James II was deposed, he continued to illegally call himself King and hand out “invalid” knighthoods.



> The Jacobite peerage includes those peerages created by James II and VII, and the subsequent Jacobite pretenders, after James’s deposition from the thrones of England, Scotland and Ireland following the Glorious Revolution of 1688. These creations were not recognised in English, Scots or Irish law, but the titles were used in Jacobite circles in Continental Europe and recognised by France, Spain and the Papacy.


Here are some more not-recognised Knight of the Garter and their date of being knighted...
Richard Talbot, Duke of Tyrconnell - November 1690
James Prince of Wales, Duke of Cornwall and Rothesay - 19 April 1692
William Herbert, 1st Duke of Powis - 19 April 1692
John Drummond, 1st Duke of Melfort - 19 April 1692
*Antoine Nompar de Caumont, marquis de Puyguilhem, duc de Lauzun - 19 April 1692*
Henry Fitz-James, Duke of Albemarle – 1696

James Drummond, 1st Duke of Perth - 21 June 1706
Piers Butler, 3rd Viscount of Galmoye, 1st Earl of Newcastle (in the Peerage of Ireland) - after 26 January 1715
*John Erskine, 1st Duke of Mar - 8 April 1716*
Charles Edward, Prince of Wales, Duke of Cornwall and Rothesay - 25 December 1722
James Douglas-Hamilton, 5th Duke of Hamilton - 30 July 1723

Philip Wharton, Duke of Northumberland - 5 March 1726
James Fitz-James Stuart, Earl of Tynemouth - 3 April 1727
Henry Benedict, Duke of York - Before 1729
Daniel O'Brien, 1st Earl of Lismore - November 1747
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jacobite_peerage


According to the “independent” Wikipedia, Antoine Nompar de Caumont, Duc de Lauzun, was installed as Knight of the Garter on 19 April 1692.

There is another convincing story on installing Antoine Nompar de Caumont into the Order of the Garter (at least regarding the date): 


> 27 February 1689: Antoine Nompar de Caumont. duc de Lauzun is invested with the Order of the Garter by King James II of England in a ceremony that took place at Nôtre-Dame. The place had been left vacant upon the death of the duke of Albermarle.


 https://www.facebook.com/17SFemme/ph...0867889177856/
(http://archive.is/JF7fN)

----------


## Prince Arthur

*‘The Jacobite Peerage’ - published 1904.* Additional notes by the Marquis of Ruvigny and Raineval.

  Title Page:

Jacobite Peerage pubd 1904 Title Page by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

  Extracted by permission from the ‘*Stuart Papers’* now in possession of His Majesty the King at *Windsor** Castle*.

*N.B.* *Windsor Castle* is the current *head-quarters* for the *Order of the Knights of the Garter* which suggests that the ‘*Stuart Papers’* are of some historical significance.

*Page 193* – Knights of the Garter appointments:

Jacobite Peerage pubd 1904 p193 Knights of the Garter by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

*‘The Jacobite Peerage’ PDF download link:*

https://pubastrology.files.wordpress...-pubd-1904.pdf

----------


## Firestarter

> David Livingstone has a new book, website out. While I find it frustrating that the links I posted to his old website (Conspiracyschool.com) were taken offline, his new book is a decent collection of information…


An important flaw in his book is that I can’t follow the main point(s) he’s trying to make. For this reason the sum isn’t greater than its parts (separate chapters can be read separately just as well) and I lost interest by the time I reached Volume 3.

There are some recurring themes, mentioned in several chapters, but as I don’t understand the context, the book never becomes more than a collection of information. The recurring themes include:
Jews and crypto-Jews;
Rosicruians;
Freemasonry.


Only by the time I reached Volume 6, I got interested again. This part doesn’t fit in with the rest of the book, and is mostly about Donald Trump:  https://ordoabchao.ca/volume-six/from-russia-with-love

As there is so much information in this part of his site that I’ve previously posted about, even using the same photos, I think that Livingstone has been using information from my (admittedly) good thread on Donald Trump: https://www.lawfulpath.com/forum/vie...8&p=4872#p4872

----------


## Firestarter

In 1605, English King James I's spymaster, Robert Cecil (Earl of Salisbury, KG in 1606) staged the Gunpowder Plot to discredit Catholics and unify England and Scotland to create the United Kingdom.

See a picture of the patsies, including Guy Fawkes, Catesby, Percy and Tresham.


In the months before Queen Elizabeth's death on 24 March 1603, English Secretary of State Robert Cecil, secretly negotiated with King James VI of Scotland, so he could succeed Elizabeth.

In 1604, Robert Cecil blackmailed Robert Catesby to organise this false flag that involved (not) blowing up British parliament on 5 November 1605 (and kill King James and as many MP’s as possible).
Robert Catesby's servant on his death-bed said that Robert Cecil and Catesby met 3 times shortly before 5 November 1605.

At the Duck and Drake Inn, Catesby explained Cecil’s plan to Guy Fawkes, Thomas Percy (another agent of the British government), John Wright and Thomas Wintour. 
In the following months, they were joined by Francis Tresham (also a British agent), Everard Digby, Robert Wintour, Thomas Bates and Christopher Wright.

Guy Fawkes was a guest at the wedding of Cecil's niece, along with Cecil AND King James!
Immediately prior to 5 November 1605, Thomas Percy visited the house of Robert Cecil.

After the plot was “discovered”, on 8 November 1605 government troops arrived at the Holbeche House in Staffordshire to shoot and kill the patsies Robert Catesby, Thomas Percy, Christopher Wright and John Wright that were gathered there.
Digby, Robert Wintour, Thomas Wintour, Bates and Fawkes were tortured into signing confessions and in January 1606, after being sentenced to death, were executed by hanging.
Dead men tell no tales...

Francis Edwards in his book “The Gunpowder Plot: The Narrative of Oswald Tessimond”, claims that Francis Tesham escaped from the Tower of London, probably with government aide, went abroad, and changed his name to Matthew Bruninge.

R. Crampton, in his book The Gunpowder Plot (1990) wrote: 


> If Guy Fawkes case came up before the Court of Appeal today, the… judges would surely… acquit him…
> 
> …no-one has ever seen the attempted tunnel. Builders excavating the area in 1823 found neither a tunnel nor any rubble.
> 
> Secondly, the gunpowder… In 1605, the Government had a monopoly on its manufacture… The Government did not display the gunpowder and nobody saw it in the cellars.
> 
> Thirdly, these cellars were rented by the government to a known Catholic agitator…
> 
> Fourthly, the Tresham letter… Graphologists [handwriting experts] agree that it was not written by Francis Tresham...
> ...


 http://falsificationofhistory.co.uk/...der-plot-1605/
(http://archive.is/fHY8g)


The Catholics themselves suspected foul play:



> Lord Castlemaine tells us that “the Catholics of England, who knew Cecil’s ways of acting and their own innocence, [Pg 49] suspected him from the beginning, as hundreds still alive can testify.
> 
> Father John Gerard, who was not only a contemporary, but one of those accused of complicity, intimates his utter disbelief of the official narrative concerning the discovery, and his conviction that those who had the scanning of the redoubtable letter were “well able in shorter time and with fewer doubts to decipher a darker riddle and find out a greater secret than that matter was.


The Powder Treason.—Propounded by Satan: Approved by Antichrist [i.e. the Pope]: Enterprised by Papists: Practized by Traitors: Revealed by an Eagle [Monteagle]: Expounded by an Oracle [King James]: Founded in Hell: Confounded in Heaven.
Note the “Honi soit qui mal y pense” at the bottom left...


Supposedly the conspirators obtained 72 barrels of gunpowder, each containing 90 kg (200 lbs), and stored them in a cellar, right under the House of Lords. Copious evidence was compiled of the plotters’ movements, lodgings, associates, porters, carpenters, boatmen, swordhilts engraved, hats purchased and the iron bars laid atop the barrels to maximise their destructive capacity, but nothing on the gunpowder...
The “cellar” was not a cellar at all but was at ground level.
The mine/tunnel to the Parliament has never been found.

According to The Debenture Book: 


> From the Parliament Howse Septimo die Novembris 1605 anno Regni Regis Jacobi tertio Receaved into his Majesty’s Store within The office of The ordenaunce from out of the vault undernethe the Parliament howse Come powder xviii hundred weight decaied which was there laide and placed for the blowing up of the said howse and destruction of the kings Majestie, the nobilitie and Commonalitie there assembled. Receaved as aforesaid Corne powder decaied: xviii hundred weight.


After the first 36 barrels of gunpowder had been left in the cellar for 8 months, the “Corne powder” was “decaied”, which means it was separated into its 3 components and/or decayed by damp, which would make it unusable.
Of course since then it has been “proven” that the gunpowder could’ve been used...

It doesn’t seem possible that transporting the gunpowder, digging the tunnel and getting rid of the mass of soil dug out went unnoticed by both the government (especially by “suspicious” Catholics) and the entire neighbourhood, thickly clustered as it was with the dwellings of numerous officials.

The following anonymous letter to William Parker, 4th Baron Monteagle, was instrumental in revealing the plot. Its author's identity has never been established, some of the suspects include Francis Tresham, Monteagle and Robert Cecil...



> My lord out of the love i beare to some of youere frends i have a caer of youer preseruacion therfor i would advyse yowe as yowe tender youer lyf to devys some excuse to shift of youer attendance at this parleament for god and man hath concurred to punishe the wickednes of this tyme and think not slightlye of this advertisment but retyre youre self into youre contri wheare yowe may expect the event in safti for thowghe theare be no apparence of anni stir yet i saye they shall receyve a terrible blowe this parleament and yet they shall not seie who hurts them this cowncel is not to be contemned because it maye do yowe good and can do yowe no harme for the dangere is passed as soon as yowe have burnt the letter and i hope god will give yowe the grace to mak good use of it to whose holy proteccion i comend yowe


After Fawkes was arrested on the eve of 4 November 1605, it took the authorities 3 days, to identify the other 8 “conspirators”, Percy, Catesby, Rokewood, Winter, Grant, John and Christopher Wright and Ashfield (Catesby’s servant) to issue an arrest warrant on 7 November.
This is despite the fact that Fawkes only revealed the names of his fellow plotters, 2 days later on 9 November after he was put to “gentler tortures”: https://bakerstreetrising.home.blog/...aw-mannequins/
(http://web.archive.org/web/20200222160146/https://bakerstreetrising.home.blog/2019/03/18/guise-and-dolls-weighing-straw-mannequins/)

----------


## Prince Arthur

The Knights of the Garter and the Corona Virus Pandemic

Coronavirus KG v1 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

----------


## Prince Arthur

The Knights of the Garter and the Corona Virus Connection

Crown Corona Pub Astrology v1 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr



  Genitive: Coronae Borealis
  Abbreviation: CrB
  Size ranking: 73rd
  Origin: One of the 48 Greek constellations listed by Ptolemy in the Almagest
  Greek name: Στέφανος (Stephanos)

  A semicircle of stars between Boötes and Hercules marks the golden crown worn by Princess Ariadne of Crete when she married the god Dionysus. The crown is said to have been made by Hephaestus, the god of fire, and was studded with jewels from India.

  Ariadne, daughter of King Minos of Crete, is famous in mythology for her part in helping Theseus to slay the Minotaur, the gruesome creature with the head of a bull on a human body. Ariadne was actually half-sister to the Minotaur, for her mother Pasiphae had given birth to the creature after copulating with a bull owned by King Minos. To hide the familys shame, Minos imprisoned the Minotaur in a labyrinth designed by the master craftsman Daedalus. So complex was the maze of the labyrinth that neither the Minotaur nor anyone else who ventured in could ever find their way out.

  One day the hero Theseus, son of King Aegeus of Athens, came to Crete. Theseus was a strong, handsome man with many of the qualities of Heracles and was unsurpassed as a wrestler. Ariadne fell in love with him on sight. When Theseus offered to kill the Minotaur she consulted Daedalus, who gave her a ball of thread and advised Theseus to tie one end to the door of the labyrinth and pay out the thread as he went along. After killing the Minotaur with his bare hands, Theseus emerged by following the trail of thread back to the door. 

  He sailed off with Ariadne, but no sooner had they reached the island  of Naxos than he abandoned her. As she sat there, cursing Theseus for his ingratitude, she was seen by Dionysus. The gods heart melted at the sight of the forlorn girl and he married her on the spot. 

  Accounts differ about where Ariadnes crown came from. One story says that it was given to her by Aphrodite as a wedding present. Others say that Theseus obtained it from the sea nymph Thetis, and that its sparkling light helped Theseus find his way through the labyrinth. Whatever the case, after their wedding Dionysus joyfully tossed the crown into the sky where its jewels transformed into stars. 

  The Greeks knew Corona as Στέφανος (Stephanos), meaning crown or wreath. In the Almagest, Ptolemy listed eight stars in the arc of the crown from the modern Pi (π) to Iota (ι) CrB. Its brightest star, second-magnitude Alpha, is officially called Alphecca from the Arabic name for the constellation, although it was once also known as Gemma, the Latin for jewel. 

  Chinese associations
  Corona Borealis is one of the few constellations that ancient Chinese astronomers drew in much the same way as we do, namely as an arc or loop. Hence it is relatively easy to pick out on Chinese star charts. Chinese astronomers charted nine stars in the loop, from Pi to Rho Coronae Borealis, which they called Guansuo, the prison for working-class miscreants; the prison for the upper classes, Tianlao, was more auspiciously placed farther north, in Ursa Major. 

  Xi Coronae Borealis was one end of the constellation Tianji, which extended over the border from neighbouring Hercules. 

  Ref: 

http://www.ianridpath.com/startales/coronaborealis.htm

----------


## Prince Arthur

Coronavirus KG v4 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

----------


## Prince Arthur

UGLE Masonic Year Book 2014 to 2015 p1 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

UGLE Masonic Year Book 2014 to 2015 p2 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

UGLE Masonic Year Book 2014 to 2015 p3 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

UGLE Masonic Year Book p333 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

Masonic Year Book p334 p335 v2 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr


Pubs  Post Reformation Masonic Lodges

 

Pub Signs  the Original Star Spangled Banners

----------


## Firestarter

I’ve earlier posted on the War of the Roses: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6912974


The end of this war is filled with interesting “conspiracy theories” and speculation.
The first is that King Edward IV of England (of the House of York) was illegitimate as his mother, the Duchess of York, had an affair while his father Richard was away fighting in France.
I don’t find this very convincing (and have found no evidence of this): https://www.historyfiles.co.uk/Featu...dwardIV_01.htm
(http://archive.is/YfMTH)


In the light of what happened later this isn’t even important.
After Edward IV died on 9 April 1483, the line of descent passed to his eldest son who would be crowned King Edward V of England at only 12 years of age.

Edward IV’s younger brother Richard Duke of Gloucester became Lord Protector of the realm, to take care of and look over King Edward V and his younger brother Richard, Duke of York.
The 2 princes, Edward V and (also) Richard were never seen again. It seems probable that they were killed at the orders of Richard, who was crowned King Richard III on 6 July 1483.

The most famous tale of this history was written by Shakespeare.
Before Richard III received his crown, he had annulled the marriage of the parents by declaring it bigamous. So poor Edward V and the young Richard were made officially illegitimate: https://www.thevintagenews.com/2018/...-in-the-tower/
(http://archive.is/10p6c)


In August 1485, Richard III died in a battle against Henry Tudor at Bosworth Field. The bastard Henry Stafford, Duke of Buckingham, then became (the first Tudor) King Henry VII, which marked the end of the “War of the Roses” – since then all English Kings are illegitimate.

King Henry VII had no genuine claim to the throne by descend.
Henry could only claim the throne through his mother, Lady Margaret Beaufort, who was a great-granddaughter of John of Gaunt, the Duke of Lancaster and fourth son of Edward III, and his third wife Katherine Swynford.
The ancestor through which Henry could claim the throne, his great-grandfather John Beaufort, was born when John of Gaunt wasn’t yet married to Swynford, which made Beaufort illegitimate.


The Tudor family had come to prominence in Wales through service to 3 princes of the Gwynedd family as councillors, diplomats, and soldiers.
Most of the Tudors had supported Owain Glyndwr in his uprising with the English. Owain was married to the widow of King Henry V, Katherine of Valois. King Henry VI had an excellent relationship with his Welsh stepfather Owain Glyndwr.
The eldest son of Glyndwr and Valois, Henry VI’s stepbrother Edmund married Margaret Beaufort in 1455, who gave birth to Henry in the same year.

Henry made the unprecedented move of proclaiming himself the rightful heir to the throne even before he was crowned: https://historyhowithappened.com/is-...y-viiis-reign/
(http://archive.is/pAbXg)


Henry VII’s mother, Lady Margaret Beaufort, was only 13 years old when he was born and already the widowed of Edmund Tudor, the Earl of Richmond, who died in Yorkist captivity 3 months before Henry’s birth.

Within the first 2 years of Henry VII’s reign alone, he spent a whopping £3 million on new clothes.

Henry VII had significant gambling debts to household members, and even a sizable card-playing debt to his own son, seven-year-old Prince Henry.

After in 1483, Richard III became King when his nephews were missing, enough of old King Edward IV’s in-laws, the Woodvilles, now side against Richard III with Henry Tudor. 

Henry VII’s tried to increase legitimacy to the crown of England by marrying Elizabeth of York (the oldest living child of the late Edward IV), which required 3 Papal dispensations because they were double cousins by the fourth degree: https://www.factinate.com/people/42-...tudor-dynasty/
(http://archive.is/DKfeZ)


Even stronger evidence that the British Royals are illegitimate bastards...
DNA analysis shows that Richard III didn’t descend from King Edward III.

There are stories that Henry's ancestor John of Gaunt was not only illegitimate (which is undeniable) but not even the son of Edward III, who wasn’t present at his birth. 
Prof Schurer commented: 


> Hypothetically speaking, if John of Gaunt wasn't Edward III's son, it would have meant that (his son) Henry IV had no legitimate claim to the throne, nor Henry V, nor Henry VI.


 https://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-30281333
(http://web.archive.org/web/20190327144953/https://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-30281333)

----------


## Firestarter

From 1521  to 1546 a series of wars were staged between Knights of the Garter: 1) Holy Roman Emperor Charles V (KG c. 1508) and 2) King of France Francis I (KG 1527).
At the time much of France was encircled by the Holy Roman Empire.


In 1520, Charles visited England to his aunt Catherine of Aragon and her husband King Henry VIII of England.
See Henry VIII with Charles V (right) and Pope Leo X (centre), c. 1520, with the slain dragon.


In 1521, the first war between Charles V and Francis I was started.
Charles V was supported by England and Pope Leo X, while Frances I got help from Venice. Charles V drove the French out of Milan and captured Francis at the Battle of Pavia in 1525, who was released to continue the wars...

France joined the League of Cognac that Pope Clement VII had formed with Henry VIII of England, the Venetians, the Florentines, and the Milanese to resist imperial domination of Italy.
In the following War of the League of Cognac (152630), Charles V in 1527 virtually imprisoned Pope Clement VII to prevent the Pope from annulling the marriage of Henry VIII to Charles's aunt Catherine of Aragon.

It was only some time later that Henry VIII formally broke with Rome (which led to the English Reformation): https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charle..._Roman_Emperor


See the Garter stall plate of Charles V in Saint George's Chapel.


Another Italian War from 15361538 between Charles V and Francis I.
In this war Francis I was joined by Knights of the Garter:

Anne de Montmorency, Duc de Montmorency (KG in 1532 and Order of Saint Michael)
Philippe de Chabot, Comte de Neublanche (KG in 1532 and Order of Saint Michael): https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Italia...6%E2%80%931538


The Italian War from 15421546 between Charles V and Francis I.
In this war Charles V was joined by Knights of the Garter:

Henry VIII, King of England (KG in 1495 and Order of the Golden Fleece since 1505)
Thomas Howard, 3rd Duke of Norfolk (KG in 1510)
Charles Brandon, 1st Duke of Suffolk (KG in 1513)
John Dudley, 1st Duke of Northumberland (KG in 1543): https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Italia...2%E2%80%931546

----------


## Prince Arthur

*
The French Connection UK*

The French Connection Slide1 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

*George, Michael and the Dragon  Elite British and French Knights Orders*



*The French Connection Slide2 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr*

*French Kings  Members of both elite British and French Knights Orders*


*French Kings are always appointed head of the elite French Knights Order of St Michael.*

*The following French Kings also enjoyed membership of the elite British Knights Order of the Garter.*

  KG#292          FRANCIS I, King of France
  KG#326          HENRY II, King of France
  KG#348          CHARLES IX, King of France
  KG#361          HENRY III, King of France
  KG#374          HENRY IV, King of France
  KG#642          LOUIS XVIII, King of France
  KG#659          CHARLES X, King of France
  KG#694          LOUIS PHILIPPE, King of the French




*De-Coding The (French) Ambassadors by Hans Holbein the Younger (1533)*

The Ambassadors (1533) is a painting by Hans Holbein the Younger. Jean de Dinteville and George de Selves were French ambassadors to Englands King Hernry VIII. The painting incorporates the date of Easter Week, April 1533  a pivotal moment during the English Reformation. As well as being a double portrait, the painting contains a still life of several meticulously rendered objects, the meaning of which is the cause of much debate. It also incorporates a much-cited example of anamorphosis in painting. It is part of the collection at the National Gallery in London.

*The French Connection Slide3 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr*

*Jean de Dinteville  French Ambassador and Knight of the Order of St Michael*



*The French Connection Slide4 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr*

*The French Ambassadors assisting with the faux conflict between Henry VIII KG OSM, King of England and Francis I KG OSM, King of France*


Henry VIII, King of England and Francis I, King of France were reciprocal members of their own elite knights orders - the Order of the Garter and the Order of St Michael.



*The French Connection Slide5 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr*

*Knights and Dragon Symbology in the Celestial Globe*



*The French Connection Slide6 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr*

*The English Reformation  carefully managed by Elite Catholic Knights Orders*

----------


## Prince Arthur

Knights of the Garter  Supporting Documentation

Book Covers by Prince Arthur, on Flickr


  Downloadable PDF Links:


New World Order of the Knights of the Garter v2_6.pdf download link:

https://www.sendspace.com/file/x7cvj9



Knights of the Garter 1348 to 1939 by Edmund H Fellowes - Publisher SPCK.pdf download link:

https://www.sendspace.com/file/fh3f5h


Knights of the Garter 1348 to 1984 by Grace Holmes - Publisher Oxley.pdf download link:

https://www.sendspace.com/file/6ykypa



The Jacobite Peerage pubd 1904.pdf download link:

https://www.sendspace.com/file/apzrda



Knights of the Order of St Michael  Supporting Documentation

Etienne Colaud et Les Manuscrits des Statuts de lOrdre de Saint-Michel by Marie-Blanche Cousseau - Renaissance Collection 2016.pdf download link:

https://www.sendspace.com/file/zozf2v

----------


## Prince Arthur

*The Italian War of 15211526*

*The Italian War of 15211526, sometimes known as the Four Years' War, was part of the Italian Wars. The war pitted Francis I of France and the Republic of Venice against the Holy Roman Emperor Charles V, Henry VIII of England, and the Papal States.*

      The warring factions were controlled on both sides by the elite Order of the Knights of the Garter - they couldn't lose.....


Italian War 1521 to 1526 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

  Charles V, Holy Roman Emperor KG #264 (appointed c1508) (also Knight of the Order of the Golden Fleece)

  Charles Brandon, 1st Duke of Suffolk KG #273 (appointed 1513) (Brother-in-Law to Henry VIII)

  versus

  Francis I of France KG #292 (appointed 1527) (also Knight of the Order of the (Habsburg) Golden Fleece appointed 1515)
  Anne de Montmorency, Duc de Montmorency KG #295 (appointed 1532) (also Order of Saint Michael)


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Italia...1%E2%80%931526

----------


## Prince Arthur

The War of the League of Cognac (152630) - a chapter in the Italian Wars, often referred to as the Great Wars of Italy and sometimes as the HabsburgValois Wars - a long series of wars fought between 1494 and 1559 in Italy during the Renaissance.


The Knights of the Garter controlled both sides of the warring factions.....

War of the League of Cognac 1526 to 1530_ by Prince Arthur, on Flickr



Charles V, Holy Roman Emperor KG #264 (appointed c1508)

  versus

  Francis I of France KG #292 (appointed 1527)

  Ref: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/War_of...ague_of_Cognac



*New World Order of the Knights of the Garter v2_6.pdf download link:*

https://www.sendspace.com/file/x7cvj9



*Knights of the Garter 1348 to 1939 by Edmund H Fellowes - Publisher SPCK.pdf download link:*

https://www.sendspace.com/file/fh3f5h

----------


## Prince Arthur

*The Italian War of 15361538* 


  This third war between Charles V and King Francis I of France began with the death of Francesco Sforza, the Duke of Milan. Upon his death, Francesco Sforza left no heirs. Emperor Charles V was on another trip to Italy when he heard about the death of Sforza. When the representatives of Emperor Charles V took charge of the Duchy of Milan upon the death of Sforza, there were no protests or uprisings among the people of Milan. Nor were there any objections from any other Italian states. There were, however, objections from France. Francis I, King of France, firmly believed that Asti, Genoa and the Duchy of Milan were all rightfully his. Thus recovering Milan for France remained the primary goal for Francis I. 

So when Charles directly annexed the Duchy of Milan, King Francis I of France invaded Italy. 

Good sport as far as the Knights of the Garter were concerned.

The Italian War of 1536 to 1538_ by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

*Charles V, Holy Roman Emperor KG #264 (appointed c1508)*


*versus*



*Francis I of France KG #292 (appointed 1527)
*
*Anne de Montmorency, Duc de Montmorency KG #295 (appointed 1532) (also Order of Saint Michael)
*
*Philippe de Chabot, Comte de Neublanche KG #296 (appointed 1532) (also Order of Saint Michael)*


  Ref : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Italia...6%E2%80%931538

*
Same Knights of the Garter tactics  control all sides  nobody will notice..*

----------


## Prince Arthur

The Italian War of 15421546 was a conflict late in the Italian Wars, pitting Francis I of France and Suleiman I of the Ottoman Empire against the Holy Roman Emperor Charles V and Henry VIII of England. The course of the war saw extensive fighting in Italy, France, and the Low Countries, as well as attempted invasions of Spain and England. 

The Knights of the Garter orchestrated conflict was intentionally inconclusive and provided easy justification for further bloodshed..


The Italian War of 1542 to 1546 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

*Charles V, Holy Roman Emperor KG #264 (appointed c1508)
*
*Henry VIII KG #246 (appointed 1495) (also Knight of the Order of the (Habsburg) Golden Fleece appointed 1505)*
*Thomas Howard, 3rd Duke of Norfolk KG #268 (appointed 1510)
*
*Charles Brandon, 1st Duke of Suffolk, KG #273 (appointed 1513)*
*John Dudley, 1st Duke of Northumberland KG #310 (appointed 1543)
*

*versus*

*Francis I of France KG #292 (appointed 1527)*

  Ref: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Italia...2%E2%80%931546


  Henry VIII didn't much care for Roman Catholics and yet Charles V (Holy Roman Emperor) is his main ally in this war against the French?


Same Knights of the Garter tactics  control all sides  nobody will notice..

----------


## Prince Arthur

The Italian War of 1551–1559

Same Tactics – Different Personnel…

 

The Italian War of 1551–1559, sometimes known as the Habsburg–Valois War and the Last Italian War, began when Henry II of France, who had succeeded Francis I to the throne, declared war against Holy Roman Emperor Charles V with the intent of recapturing Italy and ensuring French, rather than Habsburg, domination of European affairs. Historians have emphasized the importance of gunpowder technology, new styles of fortification to resist cannon fire, and the increased professionalization of the soldiers.

  The historians forgot to mention that the conflict was orchestrated by the Knights of the Garter on both sides of the warring factions….

The Italian War of 1551 to 1559_ by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

*

Charles V, Holy Roman Emperor KG #264 (appointed c1508) (also Knight of the Order of the (Habsburg) Golden Fleece appointed 1515)*
*Ferdinand, Infant of Spain, Archduke of Austria KG #279 (appointed 1522) (also Knight of the Order of the (Habsburg) Golden Fleece appointed 1515)*
*Mary I of England (Mary Tudor) KG (appointed 1553)*
*Prince Philip of Spain KG #331 (appointed 1554)*
*Emmanuel Philibert, Duke of Savoy KG #333 (appointed 1554)
*

*Versus*


*Henry II, King of France KG #326 (appointed 1551) (also Order of Saint Michael)
*
*Anne de Montmorency, Duc de Montmorency KG #295 (appointed 1532) (also Order of Saint Michael)*



  Ref: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Italia...1%E2%80%931559


Wait until you see how the Knights of the Garter orchestrated and controlled World War I and World War II. 

 

These tactics are timeless…..

----------


## Prince Arthur

World War II  - All Sides Controlled by the Knights of the Garter

The Knights of the Garter co-ordinated and controlled all sides of World War II  a tactic used to good effect since the foundation of the Order in 1348.

Knights of the Garter controlling World War 2 p1 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

Knights of the Garter controlling World War 2 p2 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

Knights of the Garter controlling World War 2 p3 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

*Following the March on Rome in October 1922, Victor Emmanuel III, King of Italy (KG #794) appointed Benito Mussolini as Prime Minister and later deposed him in 1943 during the Allied invasion of Italy of the Second World War.*

Knights of the Garter controlling World War 2 p4 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

----------


## Firestarter

When I looked at Neonazi sites for an alternative view on WW II, I was surprised by the lack of anti-Semitism, and shocked by the hero worshipping of that Adolf Hitler scumbag...

When I pointed out that Adolf Hitler was brought to power for Geopolitical purposes by the Zionists (including many court "Jews"), neo-Nazis actually admitted that he was brought to power by Zionist backing. They then claimed that Hitler became "independent" after he had been brought to power and became a genuine threat to his original backers.
Here’s some information that (for me) shows that the Nazi-Allied collaboration continued until (after) the end of WW II.


The International Red Cross, controlled by the same Zionist royals that financed Hitler, helped German Nazis escape to beautiful Argentina.
In Operation Paperclip, the CIA (that was founded as the follow up of the by British Intelligence created OSS) imported German Nazis.


Prince Otto von Habsburg of Austria founded the Pan-Europa Union, of which Hjalmar Schacht was the first member.
Hjalmar Schacht was a business partner of Parvus, who financed the Bolsheviks and Young Turks before he became Hitler’s chief economic adviser.
Otto von Habsburg later founded the Mont Pelerin Society that is still powerful even today.

See Hjalmar Schacht (left) with his buddy (Governor of the Bank of England at the time) Montagu Collet Norman, in around 1935.



In 1944, the Morgenthau plan was devised by US secretary of the treasury Henry C. Morgenthau Jr. (actually written by Harry Dexter White), calling for the complete destruction of German economy.

On 19 March 1945, Adolf Hitler ordered the complete destruction of German infrastructure, which followed the Morgenthau plan. Hitler reportedly died only 6 weeks later - on 30 April 1945.
It was officially titled “_Befehl betreffend Zerstörungsmaßnahmen im Reichsgebiet_ (Destructive Measures on Reich Territory Order) and was subsequently nicknamed the _Nero Decree_.

Estimated is that from 1945 till 1950 Germany some 9 million Germans died from starvation as the result of the Morgenthau plan and/or Nero Decree.


Many German Nazis had a successful career after we were “liberated” by those Allied “heroes”.

Maybe the most interesting of the top-Nazis continuing their success after the end of WW II, is Hitler’s bodyguard Otto Skorzeny, who founded the Paladin Group. Skorzeny married Hjalmar Schacht’s niece Ilse.
Skorzeny was also an associate of Donald Trump’s 1970s mentor, the gay paedophile Roy Cohn: https://www.lawfulpath.com/forum/vie...start=30#p5586

----------


## Firestarter

I’ve earlier posted on basically all US presidents directly descending from the British royal degenerates, just like you would expect for the Governor-General in a British Crown colony: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6644052


Donald J. Trump descends from the 14th century Knight of the Garter John of Gaunt, 1st Duke of Lancaster, and his wife Katherine Swynford. John of Gaunt’s father was King Edward III.
See a picture of John of Gaunt with the Knight of the Garter emblem.


Hillary Clinton also descends from King Edward III, which makes Donald and Hillary 19th cousins: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ancestors.html


President Donald also descends (through his mother) from King James IV of Scotland.
King James IV’s father was King Christian I of Denmark, Norway and Sweden, who was also the father of the wife (and sister) of King James IV, Queen Margaret of Scotland.


Trump is also a direct descendant of Hakon V King of Norway. Trump is a descendant of Hakon’s only legitimate daughter, Ingebjørg Håkonsdatter Princess of Sweden; the mother of King Magnus of Norway and Sweden.

Donald is also related to Queen Margrethe II of Denmark: https://icelandmonitor.mbl.is/news/c...ders_and_dani/

----------


## devil21

> Ive earlier posted on basically all US presidents directly descending from the British royal degenerates, just like you would expect for the Governor-General in a British Crown colony: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6644052
> 
> 
> Donald J. Trump descends from the 14th century Knight of the Garter John of Gaunt, 1st Duke of Lancaster, and his wife Katherine Swynford. John of Gaunts father was King Edward III.
> See a picture of John of Gaunt with the Knight of the Garter emblem.
> 
> 
> Hillary Clinton also descends from King Edward III, which makes Donald and Hillary 19th cousins: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ancestors.html
> 
> ...


^^^
Meh.  Pikers.  My maternal grandmother traced our family as far back as William the Lion, King of Scots in the 12th century.

----------


## Prince Arthur

*Hitlers Handlers  The Knights of the Garter (George and the Dragon)*

On the run-up to World War II, the Knights of the Garter master-minded all sides of the conflict to ensure a battle of epic proportions would result.

Of the elite 24 appointed Knights of the Garter (a British Order), it is surprising how many were actively working for the Nazis or were well acquainted with high level Nazis including Hitler and Göring.

We _begin_ by taking a look at the following four Knights of the Garter documented as having had high level meetings with *Adolf Hitler* prior to World War II:

*KG #794 Victor Emmanuel III, King of Italy (appointed 1891)
**KG #841 Duke of Windsor (appointed 1911)**KG #861 Charles Vane-Tempest-Stewart, 7th Marquess of Londonderry (appointed 1919) (cousin to Winston Churchill KG #912)
**KG #878 Edward Wood, 1st Earl of Halifax (appointed 1931)* 


Knights of the Garter controlling World War 2 Victor Emmanuel III by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

Knights of the Garter controlling World War 2  Duke of Windsor by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

Knights of the Garter controlling World War 2 Lord Londonderry by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

Knights of the Garter controlling World War 2  Lord Halifax by Prince Arthur, on Flickr


Control All Sides  Nobody Will Notice

----------


## Prince Arthur

* Hitlers Handlers  the Knights of the Garter* 


  So far we have introduced *four* Knights of the Garter (a British Order* limited to 24* Knights at any one time) with close ties to Hitler during the run-up to World War II.

  i)                    KG #794 Victor Emmanuel III, King of Italy (appointed 1891)
  ii)                   KG #841 Duke of Windsor (appointed 1911)
  iii)                 KG #861 Charles Vane-Tempest-Stewart, 7th Marquess of Londonderry (appointed 1919) (cousin to Winston Churchill KG #912)
  iv)                 KG #878 Edward Wood, 1st Earl of Halifax (appointed 1931)


  Now we will introduce a fifth.      (there are more)


*Prince Charles Edward (1884-1954), Duke of Saxe-Coburg and Gotha (KG #822) and the Rise of Nazism:*

  (Appointed Knight of the Garter in 1902).


  Charles Edward was the last reigning Duke of Saxe-Coburg and Gotha from 30 July 1900 until 1918.


  A male-line grandson of Queen Victoria and Prince  Albert, he was also until 1919 a Prince of the United Kingdom and held the British titles of Duke of Albany, Earl of Clarence and Baron Arklow from birth.


  On 14 October 1922, a German Day celebration was held in Coburg and Hitler took the show because of the number of Nazis present.


  Charles Edward (KG #822) invited Hitler for a visit to his palace and dined with him. Charles Edward even gave a public audience with Hitler and showed his support to the Nazi party.


Knights of the Garter controlling World War 2  Prince Charles Edward by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

  Charles Edward formally joined the Nazi Party in March 1933 and that same year became a member of the SA (Brownshirts), rising to the rank of Obergruppenführer by 1936. 

  He also served as a member of the Reichstag representing the Nazi Party from 193645 and as president of the German Red Cross from December 193345. By the time he took over this position, the German Red Cross had already been under the Nazis' control.

  Hitler became the Chancellor of Germany in 1933 and appointed Charles Edward as the president of the German Anglo Association to nurture ties with Britain. 


  Charles Edward was very close to his cousin Crown Prince Edward (KG #841) who was next in line to the British throne.


  We should take care not to forget that blood is thicker than water..


*Control All Sides  Nobody Will Notice*

----------


## Prince Arthur

*

Hitlers Handlers – the Knights of the Garter*


  Up to now we have identified *five* Knights of the Garter (a British Order* limited to 24 Knights* at any one time) with close ties to Hitler during the run-up to World War II.



  i)                    KG #794 Victor Emmanuel III, King of Italy (appointed 1891)

  ii)                   KG #841 Duke of Windsor (appointed 1911)

  iii)                 KG #861 Charles Vane-Tempest-Stewart, 7th Marquess of Londonderry (appointed 1919) (cousin to Winston Churchill KG #912)

  iv)                 KG #878 Edward Wood, 1st Earl of Halifax (appointed 1931)

  v)                  KG #822 Prince Charles Edward (1884-1954), Duke of Saxe-Coburg and Gotha (appointed 1902)



  Now we will introduce a sixth….


*Wilhelm, German Crown Prince KG #814 (1882-1951)
*

  Appointed Knight of the Garter in 1901. 


Knights of the Garter controlling World War 2  German Crown Prince Wilhelm by Prince Arthur, on Flickr


  Wilhelm was the eldest child and heir of the last German Emperor, Wilhelm II (*Kaiser Bill, KG #767, appointed 1877*), and the last Crown Prince of the German Empire and the Kingdom of Prussia. After the death of his grandfather *Emperor Frederick III* *(KG #720)*, Wilhelm became crown prince at the age of six, retaining that title for more than 30 years until the fall of the empire on 9 November 1918. 

During World War I, he commanded the 5th Army from 1914 to 1916 and was commander of the Army Group German Crown Prince for the remainder of the war. Crown Prince Wilhelm became head of the House of Hohenzollern on 4 June 1941 following the death of his father and held the position until his own death on 20 July 1951.

  Adolf Hitler visited Prince Wilhelm three times at Cecilienhof Palace in Potsdam, Brandenburg, Germany.

  1926, 1933 (on the "Day of Potsdam") and 1935.


  Prince Wilhelm supported Hitler's rise to power.


*World War II - Control All Sides – Nobody Will Notice*

----------


## Firestarter

> Adolf Hitler visited Prince Wilhelm three times at Cecilienhof Palace in Potsdam, Brandenburg, Germany.
> 
>   1926, 1933 (on the "Day of Potsdam") and 1935.
> 
> 
>   Prince Wilhelm supported Hitler's rise to power.


I think that you’re wrong about Kaiser Wilhelm...





> Wilhelm II´s Knighthood from the Order of the Garter was annulled in 1915.
> After Germany's defeat in 1918, Wilhelm was forced to abdicate in November 1918, and fled to exile in the Netherlands, where he died in 1941.
> 
> During his last year at Doorn, Wilhelm believed that Germany was the land of Christ, and that England was the land of liberalism, Satan, the Anti-Christ and the English ruling classes were "_Freemasons thoroughly infected by Juda_".
> Wilhelm II argued that Freemasons and Jews had caused both world wars, aiming at a world Jewish empire with British and American gold, and that the end result would be a “US of Europe”; in 1940 he wrote to his sister Princess Margaret: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wilhel...German_Emperor
> 
> 
> 
> Otto von Bismarck, of a noble family was PM of Prussia from 1862 to 1890 and German Chancellor from 1871 to 1890. In 1890 Kaiser Wilhelm II made an end to this domination of German politics.
> ...


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6814102

----------


## Prince Arthur

* 

Firestarter*– I was referring to *Wilhelm, German Crown Prince KG #814 (1882-1951), a*ppointed Knight of the Garter in 1901. 


  You are referring to the last German Emperor, Wilhelm II (Kaiser Bill *KG #767*, appointed 1877) (1859 to 1941) – Crown Prince Wilhelm’s father.


  (Kaiser Bill’s father - Frederick III, Emperor of Germany, was also a Knight of the Garter *KG #720* appointed 1858).


  Both *Wilhelm, German Crown Prince KG #814 and Kaiser Bill (*Wilhelm II) *KG #767* served for Germany in World War I and both appointments to the Order of the Knights of the Garter were _‘annulled’_ in 1915.


  Both knew how this game was played – toy soldiers on the battlefield lined up for a ‘Battle Royale’.


    There is a very interesting picture of *KG #767* Kaiser Bill (Prince Wilhelm of Prussia) (1859–1941) on manoeuvres in Germany with Winston Churchill in 1909 (difficult to comprehend at first but now it all makes sense).



Knights of the Garter controlling World War 1 Winston and Wilhelm by Prince Arthur, on Flickr


  They were prepping for World War I.


  Winston was also being taught how this game is played. 


  (Winston would receive his appointment to the Order of the Knights of the Garter in 1953, *KG #912*).


*Control All Sides – Nobody Will Notice*

----------


## Firestarter

> * 
> 
> Firestarter*– I was referring to *Wilhelm, German Crown Prince KG #814 (1882-1951), a*ppointed Knight of the Garter in 1901. 
> 
> 
>   You are referring to the last German Emperor, Wilhelm II (Kaiser Bill *KG #767*, appointed 1877) (1859 to 1941) – Crown Prince Wilhelm’s father.


Thanks for explaining.

In the full list of Wikipedia’s Knights and Ladies of the Garter he is listed as “Frederick William Victor Augustus Ernest” (instead of Wilhelm) – that got me confused...

I still doubt that he was working as an agent for the British monarchy though.
Of course meeting Adolf Hitler 3 times speaks against him; I could be wrong.

It seems like a reasonable explanation that he tried to get “his” crown back by being friendly to Adolf Hitler. This doesn’t necessarily mean supporting him, and the last time he reportedly met Hitler was in 1935.
If he met Hitler in 1935 for the last time this could suggest that he opposed Hitler since then?!?

In 1914, Crown Prince Wilhelm (still as a Knight of the Garter) said (in English) about the Great War:



> Undoubtedly this is the most stupid, senseless and unnecessary war of modern times. It is a war not wanted by Germany, I can assure you, but it was forced on us, and the fact that we were so effectually prepared to defend ourselves is now being used as an argument to convince the world that we desired conflict.


His Knighthood to the Garter (like that of his father) was annulled in 1915: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wilhel...n_Crown_Prince

----------


## Prince Arthur

* 
Hitlers Handlers – the Knights of the Garter* 


  Up to now we have identified *SIX* Knights of the Garter (a British Order *limited to 24* Knights at any one time) with close ties to Hitler during the run-up to World War II.

  i)                    KG #794 Victor Emmanuel III, King of Italy (appointed 1891)
  ii)                   KG #841 Duke of Windsor (appointed 1911)
  iii)                 KG #861 Charles Vane-Tempest-Stewart, 7th Marquess of Londonderry (appointed 1919) (cousin to Winston Churchill KG #912)
  iv)                 KG #878 Edward Wood, 1st Earl of Halifax (appointed 1931)
  v)                  KG #822 Prince Charles Edward (1884-1954), Duke of Saxe-Coburg and Gotha (appointed 1902)
  vi)                 KG #814 Wilhelm, German Crown Prince (1882-1951) (appointed 1901)


  Now we will introduce a *SEVENTH….*

*Paul, Prince Regent of Yugoslavia (1893-1976) KG #891 (appointed 1939).*

  Paul was educated at Christ Church, Oxford, where he was a member of the exclusive Bullingdon Club (David Cameron, George Osborne, Boris Johnson etc). – a dining club notorious for its wealthy members, grand banquets and boisterous rituals. 

  Cultivated like his closest friends, Prince George, Duke of Kent (*KG #866),* and Sir Henry Channon. Paul’s outlook on life was said to be British. He often said that he "felt like an Englishman". 

  When not associating with the British aristocracy, Paul collected paintings by Monet, Titian and van Gogh.


  In 1939, Prince Paul accepted an official invitation from Adolf Hitler and spent nine days in Berlin. Paul was greeted by Hitler at the train station in Berlin, was made the guest of honor at a reception and dinner at the Reich Chancellery, visited the Potsdam military base, saw a gala performance of Wagner at the Berlin opera, and reviewed two major military parades held in his honour. For the first part of his trip, Paul stayed at Bellevue Palace, an old imperial palace and then for the last three days, at Göring’s estate at Carinhall. 




Knights of the Garter controlling World War 2  Paul Prince Regent of Yugoslavia p1 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr



*
The military build up for World War II was all going to plan as far as the Knights of the Garter were concerned.
*


Knights of the Garter controlling World War 2  Paul Prince Regent of Yugoslavia p2 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr



Hitler and Göring were oblivious of their puppet status. 


The strings were being pulled by the Knights of the Garter.



*Control All Sides – Nobody Will Notice*


  Additional Notes:

    In 1923 Paul married Princess Olga of Greece and Denmark, a sister of Princess Marina, Duchess of Kent. 

  King George VI (‘Bertie’), then Duke of York (*KG #857*), was *best man* at his wedding in Belgrade.

Knights of the Garter controlling World War 2  Wedding of Paul Prince Regent of Yugoslavia 1923 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr


Present and future Knights of the Garter at the wedding included:

  i)                    KG #857 King George VI (‘Bertie’), then Duke of York (appointed 1916)
  ii)                   KG #867 Ferdinand, King of Romania (appointed 1924)
  iii)                 KG #890 Carol II, King of Romania, then Crown Prince Carol (appointed 1938)
  iv)                 KG #891 Paul, Prince Regent of Yugoslavia (1893-1976) (appointed 1939).




  In Nov 1934, Paul Prince Regent of Yugoslavia (*KG #891*) attended the wedding of his close friend Prince George, Duke of Kent (*KG #866*).

Knights of the Garter controlling World War 2  Wedding of Duke of Kent 1934 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr


Present and future Knights of the Garter at this Royal wedding included:

  i)                    KG #833 Haakon VII, King of Norway (appointed 1906)
  ii)                   KG #891 Paul, Prince Regent of Yugoslavia (1893-1976) (appointed 1939).
  iii)                 KG #782 King George V (appointed 1884) – Head of the Order of the Knights of the Garter
  iv)                 KG #866 Prince George, Duke of Kent (appointed 1923)
  v)                  KG #889 George II, King of Greece (appointed 1938)
  vi)                 KG #848 Christian X, King of Denmark (appointed 1914)
  vii)               Princess Elizabeth of York (future Queen Elizabeth II and – Head of the Order of the Knights of the Garter)

  The elite British Order of the Knights of the Garter - *limited to 24* Knights at any one time…..

----------


## Prince Arthur

*Hitlers Handlers  the Knights of the Garter*

  So far we have identified *SEVEN* Knights of the Garter (a British Order *limited to 24* Knights at any one time) with close ties to Hitler during the run-up to World War II.

  i)                    KG #794 Victor Emmanuel III, King of Italy (appointed 1891)
  ii)                   KG #841 Duke of Windsor (appointed 1911)
  iii)                 KG #861 Charles Vane-Tempest-Stewart, 7th Marquess of Londonderry (appointed 1919) (cousin to Winston Churchill KG #912)
  iv)                 KG #878 Edward Wood, 1st Earl of Halifax (appointed 1931)
  v)                  KG #822 Prince Charles Edward (1884-1954), Duke of Saxe-Coburg and Gotha (appointed 1902)
  vi)                 KG #814 Wilhelm, German Crown Prince (1882-1951) (appointed 1901)
  vii)               KG #891 Paul, Prince Regent of Yugoslavia (1893-1976) (appointed 1939)


  Now we will introduce an *EIGHTH!
*

*Carol II, King of Romania (1893-1953) Knight of the Garter #890 - appointed 1938* *by his second cousin, King George VI of the United   Kingdom (Head of the Order).


*
Knights of the Garter controlling World War 2  King Carol II of Romania by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

  Carol was a great-grandchild of Queen Victoria and grew up under the thumb of his dominating Grand-Uncle, King Carol I (*Knight of the Garter #798* apptd. 1892).

  King Carol, the newly appointed Knight of the Garter visited London between 1520 November 1938 to receive his Knights orders. The following week of the 24 November 1938 he paid Hitler a visit at Obersalzberg to improve German-Romanian relations. 

  A new German-Romanian economic agreement was signed on 10 December 1938.

  On 1 July 1940, King Carol in a radio speech renounced both the 1926 alliance with France and the 1939 Anglo-French "guarantee" of Romania, saying that henceforth Romania would seek in its place in the German-dominated "New Order" in Europe. The next day, Carol invited a German military mission to train the Romanian Army. On 4 July 1940, Carol swore in a new government headed by Ion Gigurtu. Gigurtu had been a leading figure in the anti-Semitic National Christian Party in the 1930s, was a millionaire businessman with many connections to Germany and was a well-known Germanophile. 

  Carol signed a new economic treaty with Germany on 8 August 1940 that finally gave the Germans the economic domination of Romania and its oil that they had been seeking all through the 1930s.

  On 5 September 1940, King Carol transferred most of his dictatorial powers to Romanian Prime Minister Antonescu and went into exile, firstly in Mexico and ultimately settling in Portugal.

  The Playboy Princes work was done.

  The elite British Order of the Knights of the Garter - *limited to 24* Knights at any one time..

----------


## Prince Arthur

*Hitlers Handlers – the Knights of the Garter*

So far we have identified *EIGHT* Knights of the Garter (a British Order *limited to 24* Knights at any one time) with close ties to Hitler during the run-up to World War II.


KG #794 Victor Emmanuel III, King of Italy (appointed 1891)KG #841 Duke of Windsor (appointed 1911)KG #861 Charles Vane-Tempest-Stewart, 7th Marquess of Londonderry (appointed 1919) (cousin to Winston Churchill KG #912)KG #878 Edward Wood, 1st Earl of Halifax (appointed 1931)KG #822 Prince Charles Edward (1884-1954), Duke of Saxe-Coburg and Gotha (appointed 1902)KG #814 Wilhelm, German Crown Prince (1882-1951) (appointed 1901)KG #891 Paul, Prince Regent of Yugoslavia (1893-1976) (appointed 1939)KG #890 Carol II, King of Romania (1893-1953) (appointed 1938) 


Now we will introduce a *NINTH (out of 24)….!*

*Hirohito, Emperor of Japan (1901-1989) Knight of the Garter #876 - appointed 1929.*

Knights of the Garter controlling World War 2  Emperor Hirohito of Japan KG 876 p1 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr


Knights of the Garter controlling World War 2  Emperor Hirohito of Japan KG 876 p2 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr


Knights of the Garter controlling World War 2  Emperor Hirohito of Japan KG 876 p3 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

*
The European Tour of 1921 would be part of Prince Hirohito’s education to learn how this world really works…*



Knights of the Garter controlling World War 2  Emperor Hirohito of Japan KG 876 p4 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr


Knights of the Garter controlling World War 2  Emperor Hirohito of Japan KG 876 p5 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr


Knights of the Garter controlling World War 2  Emperor Hirohito of Japan KG 876 p6 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr


*Axis Powers: The Infamous Tripartite Pact*

The Tripartite Pact was an agreement between Germany, Italy and Japan signed in Berlin on 27 September 1940.

The Tripartite Pact was directed primarily at the United States.

*Japan**’s Decision to Join the Axis Powers….*

The formal signing of the Tripartite Pact, another milestone on the road to global war, was preceded by a top secret meeting in Tokyo on the 19th September. The meeting was termed a Conference in the Imperial Presence that had been called by *Japanese Emperor Hirohito*. It was held in Paulonia Hall of the Outer Ceremonial Palace with everything planned and rehearsed in advance.

Imperial Japan joined Nazi Germany and Fascist Italy in World War II to engage Great Britain and the United States…..


*Pearl** Harbour** Attack – 7th December 1941*

The attack on Pearl Harbor was a surprise military strike by the Imperial Japanese Navy Air Service upon the United States (a neutral country at the time) against the naval base at Pearl Harbor in Honolulu, Territory of Hawaii, just before 08:00, on Sunday morning, December 7, 1941. The attack led to the United States' formal entry into World War II the next day.

Japan announced a declaration of war on the United States later that day.

The following day, December 8, United States Congress declared war on Japan. On December 11, Germany and Italy each declared war on the U.S., which responded with a declaration of war against Germany and Italy. There were numerous historical precedents for the unannounced military action by Japan, but the lack of any formal warning, particularly while peace negotiations were still apparently ongoing, led President Franklin D. Roosevelt to proclaim December 7, 1941, "a date which will live in infamy". Because the attack happened without a declaration of war and without explicit warning, the attack on Pearl Harbor was later judged in the Tokyo Trials to be a war crime.


*World War II was being controlled on all sides by the Knights of the Garter.*

The elite British Order of the Knights of the Garter - *limited to 24* Knights at any one time…..

----------


## Prince Arthur

*World War II - controlled on all sides by the Knights of the Garter*

  KG #841 Edward Prince of Wales (appointed a Knight of the Garter in 1911) - later
  Edward VIII, King of the United Kingdom, abdicating in 1936, then Duke of Windsor.

  (Windsor  Castle  the head-quarters for the Knights of the Garter).

  Edward was one of the top strategists for World War II with close ties to England, Germany, France, Japan and the USA.


Knights of the Garter controlling World War 2 Edward Prince of Wales KG841 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr


  Edwards abdication in 1936 allowed him freer movement with his Knights of the Garter
  duties in the preparations and co-ordination for World War II.

  After his abdication, he was created Duke of Windsor. He married Wallis in France on 3
  June 1937, after her second divorce became final.

  In October 1937, the Duke and Duchess visited Nazi Germany and met Adolf Hitler at his Berghof retreat in Bavaria. The visit was much publicised by the German media.

  During the visit the Duke gave full Nazi salutes.

  In the Second World War, he was at first stationed with the British Military Mission to France.

  (During the occupation of France, the Duke of Windsor asked the German forces to place
  guards at his Paris and Riviera homes; they did so.).

  In July 1940 the Duke of Windsor was appointed Governor of the Bahamas (off the coast
  of Florida, USA).

  Some of the Duke of Windsors movements during WWII

  July 1940, Edward appointed Governor of the Bahamas
  August 1940  sailed for Bermuda.and Nassau
  1940  Visit to Miami,  Florida 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoHKa7MoLXs

  12th to 13th Dec 1940  US President Franklin D. Roosevelt visits the Duke of Windsor in the Colonies of the Bahamas (Eleutheria Island).

  (Ref: https://www.britishpathe.com/video/d...sor-in-bahamas)

  (Ref: https://history.state.gov/department...elt-franklin-d)

  7th Dec 1941- Japanese attack on Pearl Harbour. The attack led to the United   States'
  formal entry into World War II the next day.

  Brief timeline of the Dukes bases for the run-up and during World War II:-

  1937-1939 Duke and Duchess of Windsor based in France.
  Oct 1937 - Visit to Adolf Hitler in Bavaria.
  Sept 1939 on the outbreak of War - returned to Britain and made a Major-General
  attached to the British Military Mission in France.
  1940  France, Spain, Portugal
  August 1940 to March 1945  Bermuda, Bahamas (off the coast of Florida, USA).
  After the war, Edward spent the rest of his life in retirement in France. Edward and
  Wallis remained married until his death in 1972.

*World War II - controlled on all sides by the Knights of the Garter*

----------


## Firestarter

The dictator of fascist Italy - Benito Amilcare Andrea Mussolini – was a Knight of Malta.
See Mussolini with his Grand Cross of Honour and Devotion of the Sovereign Military Order of Malta (just below the Order of the Garter).



In 1917 and 1918, for at least a year, Benito Mussolini, was paid £100 a week by Britisch intelligence (MI5) to keep Italy in the first world war. The payments were authorised by MP Sir Samuel Hoare, who was located in Rome for MI5.
In 1935, as British foreign secretary, Samuel Hoare signed the Hoare-Laval pact, which gave Mussolini’s Italy control over Abyssinia.

In his memoirs, British Secret Intelligence Service (SIS, MI6) head in the US since May 1940, the Canadian William Stephenson (a.k.a. Intrepid), also exposed William “Wild Bill” Donovan as a British secret agent, recruited during World War I.

In 1939, Donovan met Spain’s Generalissimo Francisco Franco during the Spanish Civil War and MI5 agent Benito Mussolini in Italy. Donovan also journeyed through various nations neighbouring Hitler’s Germany: https://www.lawfulpath.com/forum/vie...start=40#p5937






> In August 1935, more than a year after Hitler’s “Night of the Long Knives”, Amery met Hitler. to advice him on how to run the German economy to the ground: 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				At 10.45 the big open car, familiar to cinema visitors, arrived and K., myself and Dr. Schmidt, another expert from von Ribbentrop’s office, ... drove through Berchtesgaden up the winding road to Obersalzberg.
> (...)
> We were welcomed by a burly brown shirt ADC, like a jollier Göring, and then taken on to a veranda where Hitler met us and took us in to a room opening out on to it. He didn’t waste much time on compliments but got on to high politics at once. What I was chiefly interested in was his outlook on the European problem generally. On this he talked what seemed to me vigorous commonsense.
> 			
> ...


 http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6820859






> So far we have identified *EIGHT* Knights of the Garter (a British Order *limited to 24* Knights at any one time) with close ties to Hitler during the run-up to World War II.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Now we will introduce a *NINTH (out of 24)….!*


Maybe in my next post more on the Nazi-supporting Dutch Royal Ladies of the Garter (and Malta) – Queen Wilhelmina and Juliana.
Queen Wilhelmina has been reported as the richest woman in the world when WW II broke out...

----------


## Prince Arthur

> Maybe in my next post more on the Nazi-supporting Dutch Royal Ladies of the Garter (and Malta) – Queen Wilhelmina and Juliana.
> Queen Wilhelmina has been reported as the richest woman in the world when WW II broke out...



  Don't forget Queen Beatrix of the Netherlands - also a Lady of the Most Noble Order of the Garter and a member of the Bilderberg Group.

  Beatrix’s father, Prince Bernhard of the Netherlands was a co-founder of the Bilderberg Group in 1954.

----------


## Prince Arthur

*World War II - controlled on all sides by the Knights of the Garter*


*The Knights of the Garter Generation Game*
Knights of the Garter controlling World War 2  Emperor Hirohito of Japan KG 876 p7 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

  Mitsuhito, Emperor of Japan  (1852-1912) *KG #830* - Apptd 1905

  Hirohito, Emperor of Japan (1901-1989) *KG #876* - Apptd 1929

  Japan 1906 - *The Duke of Connaught* *KG #753* conferring the Garter on Mitsuhito, Emperor of Japan KG #830

  England 1921 - *The Duke of Connaught* *KG #753* part of the reception committee for Hirohitos Japanese delegation.

  By the time of World War II, the Japanese were well versed in how this game was played.

*Control both sides of any conflict  you cant lose*

  An earlier example:

  The Russo-Japanese War (1904 to 1905)  a conflict between Tsar Nicholas II, Emperor and Autocrat of all the Russias (1868-1918) *KG #802* (apptd 1893) and Mitsuhito, Emperor of Japan (1852-1912) *KG #830* (apptd 1905).

Knights of the Garter controlling the Russo-Japanese War 1904 to 1905  Tsar Nicholas II KG 802 Emperor Mitsuhito of Japan KG 830 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

  (Henry Petty-Fitzmaurice, 5th Marquess of Lansdowne *KG #805*  signed the Anglo-Japanese alliance in 1902).

----------


## Prince Arthur

*
And just exactly how do the Knights of the Garter exert their power and influence over world affairs….?*


The Freemasons and their Garter Knight ‘Grand Masters’ from 1813 to the present day….

Knights of the Garter - controlling the Freemasons by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

KG #603         Prince Augustus Frederick, Duke of Sussex (1773 to 1843)
KG #763         Thomas Dundas, 2nd Earl of Zetland (1795 to 1873)
KG #760         George Robinson, 3rd Earl de Grey (1827 to 1909)
KG #724         Albert Edward, Prince of Wales, later King Edward VII (1841 to 1910)
KG #753         Prince Arthur, Duke of Connaught and Strathearn (1850 to 1942)
KG #866         Prince George, Duke of Kent (1902 to 1942)
KG #864         Henry George Charles Lascelles, 6th Earl of Harewood (1882 to 1947)
KG #892         Edward William Spencer Cavendish, 10th Duke of Devonshire (1895 to 1950)
KG #905         Lawrence Roger Lumley, 11th Earl of Scarbrough (1896 to 1969)
KG #966         Prince Edward, Duke of Kent (born 1935…)


The Freemasons – a universal network with ~6 million members worldwide controlled ultimately by the Knights of the Garter.

----------


## Firestarter

> Maybe in my next post more on the Nazi-supporting Dutch Royal Ladies of the Garter (and Malta) – Queen Wilhelmina and Juliana.
> Queen Wilhelmina has been reported as the richest woman in the world when WW II broke out...


I’ll start this post with the end of the Orange-Nassau dynasty with the death of King Willem III of the Netherlands (not to be confused with Stadthouder Willem III, who became King William III of England and Scotland after the “glorious revolution”).

When his first wife (and cousin) Queen Sophie died in 1877, Willem III looked all over Europe for a pretty young woman to be his new wife.
While Emma wasn’t pretty she scored 2 out of 3, which was good enough for the dirty old Willem III.

In 1879, the 62-year old King Willem III married 20-year-old Queen Emma. Willem III was already infertile. Willem III received his knighthood to the Garter only in 1882, after he married Queen Emma.

Then on 11 June 1879, suddenly Crown Prince Willem (destined to become King Willem IV) died in Paris.
On 21 June 1884, the follow-up heir apparent Prince Alexander (Grand Master of the Grand Orient of the Netherlands), also suddenly died.
This made Emma’s daughter (and certainly not Willem III’s) Princess Wilhelmina, who was born in 1880, the heir apparent. She became Queen when she turned 18.

Until then Emma was the effective ruler of the Netherlands.
This was her role ever since Willem III lost his mind, which also happened in the early 1880s (he died in 1890).


Queen Wilhelmina (like Kings Willem I, II and III) controlled a majority share in the Nederlandsche Handel-Maatschappij (NHM, which had been founded by King Willem I of the Netherlands to plunder Indonesia and to take the opium profits).
The NHM bank owned a stake in the Bank voor Handel en Scheepvaart NV (BHS). When I first looked for the evidence for the ownership it was easily found. When I looked more recently, not findable...

What can’t be denied, however, is that the BHS was handling finances for the House of Orange-Nassau. Several board members of the BHS were appointed on the advice of Prince Bernhard...
What’s easily found is the link from the BHS to the German financier of Adolf Hitler, Fritz Thyssen. Who apparently was working for the Dutch Royals...

One of the subsidiaries of the BHS was the American bank Union Banking Corporation (UBS) that also financed Hitler. The money was routed (laundered) through the Dutch BHS bank, to not be “trading with the enemy” Germany directly.
One of the directors of the UBC was Prescott Bush (also working for the Dutch royals?), the father & grandfather of later US presidents George Bush Sr & Jr (all 3 son of a Bushes were/are knights in Skull & Bones).

Wilhelmina was finally awarded for her wonderful work for the Allied forces from London when she became a Lady of the Garter in 1944: https://www.lawfulpath.com/forum/vie...php?f=7&t=1340






> So far we have identified *EIGHT* Knights of the Garter (a British Order *limited to 24* Knights at any one time) with close ties to Hitler during the run-up to World War II.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Now we will introduce a *NINTH (out of 24)….!*


So the previous shows another 1 (Wilhelmina) and the following a second (Juliana) Lady of the Garter involved with the Hitler regime...


Queen Wilhelmina’s daughter Queen Juliana was born in 1909, and became a Lady of the Garter in 1958.
Juliana married none other than Prince Bernhard, who worked for a subsidiary of IG Farben and was a bodyguard of Adolf Hitler...

See Bernhard and his brother Aschwin in Wehrmacht uniform, with Princess Juliana, October 1936.


Bernhard had many associates that were collaborating with the “German” Nazis, including co-founder of Bilderberg Paul Rijkens.
Bernhard was also friends with Dutch intelligence and continued to meet German spies in Hotel Weimar, after he had married Juliana.

In the second half of the 1940s, the Dutch KLM smuggled German Nazis to Argentina to escape justice.
At that time Prince Bernhard was on its board of directors: https://www.lawfulpath.com/forum/vie...start=50#p6202






> Don't forget Queen Beatrix of the Netherlands - also a Lady of the Most Noble Order of the Garter and a member of the Bilderberg Group.
> 
>   Beatrix’s father, Prince Bernhard of the Netherlands was a co-founder of the Bilderberg Group in 1954.


While I can’t really blamed Princess Beatrix (born in 1938, KG in 1989) for her role in WW II, maybe one day I’ll post more on some of the scandals she was involved in.

See Princess Beatrix (also a Dame of Malta) of the Netherlands being knighted by her father, Knight of Malta, Prince Bernhard (also cofounder of Bilderberg, the WWF and the 1001 Club).

----------


## Prince Arthur

*World War II - All Sides Controlled by the Knights of the Garter*

  British Royal Princes of WW II

  The Garter Band of Brothers.

Knights of the Garter controlling World War 2 - British Royal Princes - Band of Brothers by Prince Arthur, on Flickr


*Edward, Prince of Wales* (1894  1972) KG #841  Apptd 1911
  1936 Admiral of the Fleet - Royal Navy
  1936 Marshal - Royal Air Force
  1939 Major General - British Army

*Prince Albert**, Duke of York* (1895  1952) KG #857  Apptd 1916
  1936 Crowned King George VI

*Prince Henry, Duke of Glos* (1900-1974) KG #863 - Apptd 1921
  1944 General - British Army

*Prince George**, Duke of Kent* (1902-1942) KG #866 - Apptd 1923
  1939 Rear Admiral - Royal Navy
  1939 Air Vice-Marshal - Royal Air Force
  1939 Major-General - British Army

  In 1942, Prince   George, Duke of Kent, died in an RAF Sunderland air-crash on non-operational duties. His death is shrouded in mystery and the official report has never been published. 

  In fact, the government claimed that the files have disappeared from the archives.

  The strings of World War II were being pulled by the Knights of the Garter.
*
Control All Sides  Nobody Will Notice*


  The elite British Order of the Knights of the Garter - *limited to 24* Knights at any one time..

----------


## Prince Arthur

*World War I - All Sides Controlled by the Knights of the Garter*

*The ‘Knights of the Garter’ at the Funeral of King Edward VII KG #724 (Head of the Order of the Knights of the Garter) - 20th May 1910*

*Knights of the Garter controlling World War 1 The Nine Kings at the Funeral of King Edward VII 1910 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr*


There are several family relations in that picture. For instance, Frederik VIII of Denmark (bottom right) was the father of Haakon VII of Norway (top left), while Wilhelm II of Germany (top, 3rd from the right) was first cousin of both George V of the United Kingdom (bottom center), and Queen Maud of Norway who was wife to Haakon VII of Norway and sister to George V of the United Kingdom – which made Haakon VII of Norway and George V of the United Kingdom brothers-in-law. George V of the United Kingdom’s and Queen Maud of Norway’s mother was incidentally Alexandra of Denmark, sister to Frederik VIII of Denmark. This means that Frederik VIII of Denmark was also the uncle of George V of the United Kingdom.

George was a grandson of Queen Victoria and Prince Albert and the first cousin of Tsar Nicholas II of Russia and Kaiser Wilhelm II of Germany. The funeral of King Edward VII was the last time all of the great European monarchs would meet before the First World War.*

The Knights of the Garter all knew World War I was coming as they were the one's who were planning it.


Prominent Knights of the Garter at the funeral included:* 

  Haakon VII, King of Norway, *KG #833* (apptd 1906) 
  Manuel II, King of Portugal, *KG #838* (apptd 1909) 
  Wilhelm II, Emperor of Germany, *KG #767* (apptd 1877) 
  George I, King of the Hellenes, *KG #766* (apptd 1876) 
  Albert I, King of the Belgians, *KG #850* (apptd 1914) 
  Alfonso XIII, King of Spain, *KG #815* (apptd 1902) 
  George V, King of the United Kingdom, *KG #782* (apptd 1884) 
  Frederick VIII, King of Denmark, *KG #807* (apptd 1896) 
  Prince Arthur, Duke of Connaught, *KG #753* (apptd 1867) 



Knights of the Garter controlling World War 1 The Duke of Connaught and the Nine Kings at the Funeral of King Edward VII 1910 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr



Four years later the ‘Knights of the Garter’ would be controlling ALL sides of World War I…..



*Control All Sides – Nobody Will Notice*

  The elite British Order of the Knights of the Garter - *limited to 24* Knights at any one time…..

----------


## Prince Arthur

*


The Knights of the Garter are 'behind' the 21st Century Corona Virus Pandemic.....

*

Coronavirus KG v5 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

The whole thing is a *PANTOMIME*.

Pantomime - a participatory form of theatre, in which the audience is expected to sing along with certain parts of the music and shout out phrases to the performers.

Coronavirus KG v1 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

Coronavirus KG v2 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

Coronavirus KG v3 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

Coronavirus KG v4 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

Ref Docts:

pubastrology.files.wordpress.com/2020/06/new-world-order-of-the-knights-of-the-garter-v2_6.pdf

pubastrology.files.wordpress.com/2020/06/knights-of-the-garter-1348-to-1984-by-grace-holmes-publisher-oxley.pdf

pubastrology.files.wordpress.com/2020/06/knights-of-the-garter-1348-to-1939-by-edmund-h-fellowes-publisher-spck.pdf

----------


## Prince Arthur

*The Origins of the Stamp  dont take it at face value.*

*Legend of the Leg End - Stamping Authority Worldwide p1 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr*

*Legend of the Leg End - Stamping Authority Worldwide p2 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr*

*Stamps - Metaphorically Licking the Boots of the Empire*


*Order of the Knights of the Garter.* 
*Founded 1348, Woodstock, Oxford, England.*
*An elite British Order limited to 24 knights at any one time*

----------


## Prince Arthur

*The British Act of the Stamp - 1765*

The Stamp Act of 1765 (short title: Duties in American Colonies Act 1765; 5 George III, c. 12) was an Act of the Parliament of Great Britain which imposed a direct tax on the British colonies in America and required that many printed materials in the colonies be produced on stamped paper produced in London, carrying an embossed revenue stamp. Printed materials included legal documents, magazines, playing cards, newspapers, and many other types of paper used throughout the colonies, and it had to be paid in British currency, not in colonial paper money.

The Stamp Act was very unpopular among colonists. A majority considered it a violation of their rights to be taxed without their consentconsent that only the colonial legislatures could grant. Their slogan was "No taxation without representation". Colonial assemblies sent petitions and protests, and the Stamp Act Congress held in New York   City was the first significant joint colonial response to any British measure when it petitioned Parliament and the King.


Legend of the Leg End - the 1765 American Stamp Act by Prince Arthur, on Flickr


*How the Stamp Act sparked the American Revolution*

Levied on legal documents, bonds, deeds, almanacs, newspapers, college diplomas, playing cards  indeed, on nearly every form of paper used in the Colonies, the stamp tax ignited a firestorm of opposition that swept through the Colonies with unprecedented force. In each Colony, the stamp agents were mobbed and forced to resign. Except in Georgia, the law was effectively nullified before it could be put into effect.

The Stamp Act sparked more than riots and mobs. It precipitated one of the greatest constitutional debates in Western history. Much of the imperial debate was carried out in pamphlets  inexpensive booklets ranging in length from 5,000 to 25,000 words and printed on anywhere from 10 to a hundred pages or so. Easy and cheap to manufacture, these pamphlets were the instant media of their day, perfect for rapid exchanges of arguments and counter-arguments.

This dispute between the Colonists and Britons, and among Americans themselves, involved all of the fundamental issues of politics and government  power and liberty, rights and constitutions, popular consent and representation, statutes and fundamental law, and the problem of sovereignty. Once begun, this decadelong contest escalated through several stages until it climaxed with the Americans' Declaration of Independence in 1776.


*Order of the Knights of the Garter.* 
*Founded 1348, Woodstock, Oxford, England.*
*An elite British Order limited to 24 knights at any one time*

----------


## Prince Arthur

The Gadsden Flag of 1775 – ‘Don’t Tread on Me’

Legend of the Leg End - the Gadsden Flag of 1775 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

Christopher Gadsden (1724 – 1805) was the principal leader of the South Carolina Patriot movement during the American Revolution.

In 1766 Gadsden was appointed as a delegate to the Stamp Act Congress in New York City, which was called to protest the Stamp Act.

Gadsden *‘UNDER-STOOD’* the true meaning of the *‘STAMP ACT’.


**Why do we STAND UNDER something when we have an UNDERSTANDING?*

Legend of the Leg End - Do You Under Stand by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

*Order of the Knights of the Garter.* 
*Founded 1348, Woodstock, Oxford, England.*
*An elite ‘British’ Order limited to 24 knights at any one time…*

----------


## Prince Arthur

*More Acts of Stamping by the Knights of the Garter and their Agents*

  Uncle Sam  PUTTING HIS FOOT DOWN 
  (Another reference to the Knights of the Garter and the Boot of Italy stamping their authority on China)
  N.Y.: Published by Keppler & Schwarzmann, 1899 August 23.

Legend of the Leg End - the Takeover of China by the Knights of the Garter by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

  To the general public, America appeared to have won independence from the colonies in 1776 but was actually firmly under the control of the Knights of the Garter and the Holy  Roman Empire.

  Print shows Uncle Sam holding a "Trade Treaty with China", standing on a "Map of China" in the midst of foreign rulers labeled "Germany, Italy, England, Austria, Russia [and] France"; depicted are William II, Umberto I, John Bull, Franz Joseph I sharpening scissors at a grinding stone in the background, Uncle Sam, Nicholas II, and Emile Loubet, each with large scissors, intent on cutting up the map.

  KG#767          William II                 Kaiser Wilhelm II, Germany appointed 1877
  KG#768          Umberto I                 King of Italy, appointed 1878
  KG#754          Franz Joseph I          Emperor of Austria, appointed 1867
  KG#802          Nicholas II                Emperor and Autocrat of all the Russias apptd 1893
  John Bull              a national personification of the United Kingdom
  Emile Loubet        President of France
  Uncle Sam            a national personification of the USA

*Order of the Knights of the Garter.* 
*Founded 1348, Woodstock, Oxford, England.*
*An elite British Order limited to 24 knights at any one time*

----------


## Prince Arthur

*

Typical Knights of the Garter Humour:*


Legend of the Leg End - Putting Boots on Computers by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

HSQMYP French Caricature 1899 v3 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

*French Caricature from 1899  No Guess Work Required - World Domination*


*Flickr photostream.*

*https://www.flickr.com/photos/142603527@N02/*

----------


## Prince Arthur

*Maps and Legends*

Historically, maps would bear the coat of arms of who claimed dominion and absolute authority over the land prescribed.

Modern maps are produced with ‘Legends’ (Leg-Ends) - a continuation of the metaphorical ‘Boot Print’ or ‘Stamp’ claiming ownership and control by the Knights of the Garter….

Typical Knights of the Garter Humour….

Legend of the Leg End - Virginia USA by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

Legend of the Leg End - New England USA by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

Legend of the Leg End - Modern Maps by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

Legend of the Leg End - Isle of Man by Prince Arthur, on Flickr


*The Knights of the Garter have been the Kings of the Isle of Man since the foundation of the order in 1348* 

   William Montagu, 2nd Earl of Salisbury, *King of Mann*, *KG #6* (apptd 1348) 
  Williem le Scrope, 1st Earl of Wiltshire, *King of Mann*, *KG #85* (apptd 1395) 
  Henry Percy, 1st Earl of Northumberland, *King of Mann*, *KG #43* (apptd 1366) 
  John Stanley,* King of Mann, KG #109* (apptd 1405) 
  Thomas Stanley, 1st Baron Stanley, *King of Mann*, *KG #174* (apptd 1457) 
  Thomas Stanley, 1st Earl of Derby, *King of Mann*, *KG #224* (apptd 1483) 
  Edward Stanley, 3rd Earl of Derby, *Lord of Mann*, *KG #319* (apptd 1547) 
  Henry Stanley, 4th Earl of Derby, *Lord of Mann*, *KG #359* (apptd 1574) 
  Henry Howard, 1st Earl of Northampton, *Lord of Mann* *KG #400* (apptd 1605) 
  Robert Cecil, 1st Earl of Salisbury, *Lord of Mann*, *KG #401* (apptd 1606) 
  William Stanley, 6th Earl of Derby, *Lord of Mann*, *KG #391* (apptd 1601) 
  James Stanley, 7th Earl of Derby, *Lord of Mann*, *KG #452* (apptd 1650) 

  By the passage of the Isle of Man Purchase Act 1765 the title of Lord of  Mann was revested into the British Crown. It has therefore since been  used in the Isle of Man to refer to the reigning British monarch (all  Heads of the Order of the Knights of the Garter). 

  Are the  Knights of the Garter connected with the Three Legs of Sicily (the  Triskelion), the ‘Boot of Italy’ and the Holy Roman Empire? 




*Order of the Knights of the Garter.* 
*Founded 1348, Woodstock, Oxford, England.*
*An elite ‘British’ Order limited to 24 knights at any one time…*
*
*

----------


## Prince Arthur

Legend of the Leg End - Super Powers by Prince Arthur, on Flickr


The Knights of the Garter and their Super Powers at Buckingham Palace, London, UK.

The Garter Sashes and Stars clearly on display to confirm the UNDER STANDING of the situation.

*Order of the Knights of the Garter.* 
*Founded 1348, Woodstock, Oxford, England.*
*An elite British Order limited to 24 knights at any one time*

----------


## Prince Arthur

*

Does America know what's in store for them courtesy of the Knights of the Garter?

*

Legend of the Leg End - Making America Great Again by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

*

Donald's next job - to foment a Civil War?

*

Donald Trump Queen Elizabeth II State Dinner Buckingham Palace 030619 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

*

Order of the Knights of the Garter.* 
*Founded 1348, Woodstock, Oxford, England.*
*An elite British Order limited to 24 knights at any one time*

----------


## Prince Arthur

M355AG3 B10CK3D

----------


## Prince Arthur

*Legend of the Leg End - the King of Italy*


World War 2 - all sides controlled by the Knights of the Garter

Victor Emmanuel III (Knight of the Garter #794) appointed Benito Mussolini as Prime Minister of Italy in 1922 and gave him the boot in 1943

Legend of the Leg End - the King of Italy by Prince Arthur, on Flickr

*Order of the Knights of the Garter.* 
*Founded 1348, Woodstock, Oxford, England.*
*An elite British Order limited to 24 knights at any one time*

----------


## Firestarter

Thanks to @Snowball

The following article argues that Donald is an initiated freemason (or some other occult, satanic cult).

Donald Trump often poses with the (Satanic) inverted pyramid gesture. If Trump regularly shows this symbolic gesture openly and in plain sight this is an invocation to his god (Lucifer, Baal) in plain sight.


During Donalds campaign in 2016, his staff wore a lapel pin shaped as an inverted pyramid, with the colours purple and gold.


The following image shows US President Harry S Truman in his Grand Master Freemasonic apron - note the inverted triangle with the all-seeing eye (of Horus, Odin).


What does this inverted pyramid mean?!? This all leads to the child sacrifice, fertility cult of Baal.
Baal was the male deity of the cult, and Asherah was the female. Asherah goes by several names, including: Astarte, Ashtoreth, Atargatis, Athirat, Venus, Isis, Juno, Ishtar, the queen of heaven, Aphrodite, and Hadad.
The inverted triangle represents the vagina of Asherah; see the following image of Asherah.


Occult practitioners also use the inverted triangle as a sign for Lucifer.


Trump Tower blatantly shows that Donald worships the horned one.
See the inverted pyramid at Trump Tower, made up of a grove of trees (trees represent the feminine). The inverted pyramid represents the female Asherah, while the fertility feast for Baal always took place with a grove of trees
Also look to the top of Trump Tower, where there are the 7 columns, which represent the 7 pillars rising for Baal!


Also count the trees on the sides of the inverted pyramid.
Each side has 6 trees; so Trumps inverted triangle represents 666.

In conclusion of Trump Tower.
 Trump Tower features the numbers 666 on an inverted pyramid.
 Trump Tower exhibits 7 sections that rise like the 7 pillars of Baal.
 Trump has pagan deities on the ceiling of his penthouse.
 Trumps penthouses interior replicates the interior of a grand Lodge.
http://web.archive.org/web/20201022035105/https://christianobserver.net/the-trump-chronicles/
(https://archive.is/9Ji8r)


For more on Baal: Dragon-court#post6781249

----------


## devil21

> The inverted triangle represents the vagina of Asherah; see the following image of Asherah (d21:Isis).


Whatcha think the _Oval_ Office is?

And then gaze at Osiris' tall, erect manhood just across the Mall?

heh

Speaking of which, Dec 21 is the conjunction of Saturn and Jupiter (Osiris and Isis), and falls on the winter solstice, which is the "birthday of Horus/Jesus".  Might be some fireworks that day.


(To further put a point on it, Biden's text code was 30330.  2020/666)

----------


## Firestarter

> In Canaanite lore, Baal was the ruler of Heaven, and god of the sun, rain, thunder, fertility, and agriculture. The Ras Shamra tablets, discovered in northern Syria in 1958, suggest that at one time Baal was their Supreme god.
> Baal Hammon was the supreme god of the Carthaginians.
> Baal-worship included sex ritual that once included Israelites.


I wanted to post this before the pagan Christ "mass" celebration but didn't have access to the internet...




Here's some more information on the connection to the "Christian" Christmas celibration and the child sacrifice, sex cult for Baal.



> Baal-Berith (the Babylonian Tammuz) was symbolized as an evergreen, or immortal tree. The Christmas tree, then decked with gold (deity), and silver (unlimited provision), represents the deified, reincarnation life of Nimrod, which has sprung forth from the dead tree stump.


.



> Since the earliest of times, trees, especially green evergreens, were worshipped by the pagans. To them it represented life and freshness. Since it was EVER green, it always had life. The trees were worshipped as symbols of life, fertility, sexual potency and reproduction (emphasis in original).


.
Alexander Hislop had this to say about the origin of the Christ 'mass' tree: 


> The Christmas tree, now so common amoung us, was equally common in PAGAN ROME AND PAGAN EGYPT . In Egypt that tree was the palm tree; in Rome it was the fir; the palm tree denoting the Pagan Messiah as Baal-Tamar the fir referring to him as Baal-Berith. The mother of Adonis, the sun god and great mediatorial divinity, was mystically said to have been changed into a TREE, and when in that state to have brought forth her divine son. If the mother was a tree, the son must have been recognized as the 'Man the branch.'
> And this entirely accounts for putting the Yule Log into the fire on Christmas-eve, and the appearance of the Christmas tree the next morning. The Christmas tree, as has been stated, was generally at Rome a different tree, even the fir; but the very same idea as was implied in the palm-tree was implied in the Christmas fir; for that covertly symbolized the new-born God as BAAL-BERITH, 'Lord of the Covenant,' and thus shadowed forth the perpetuity and everlasting nature of his power, now that after having fallen before his enemies, he has risen triumphant over them all.
> Therefore, the 25th of December, the day that was observed at Rome as the day when the victorious god appeared on eath, was held as the Natalis invicti solis, 'The birthday of the Unconquerable Sun. Now the Yule Log is the dead stock of Nimrod, deified as the sun god, but cut down by his enemies; the Christmas tree is Nimrod redivivus - the slain god comes to life again.


http://www.a-voice.org/tidbits/xtree.htm
(https://archive.is/zxQvN)




Or see the following 3 excerpts from another interesting article,



> Shortly after JESUS' death, persecutions of the Believers began as Satan began his plan to pollute what God had begun. Years later the Devil began a religious system that he hoped would replace the true church. The persecutions were temporarily stopped, and a deal was offered to both the Christians and pagans It went something like this: let's stop fighting over our religious differences and just Christianize the pagan gods and holidays. Both sides gave a little so they could all live in peace. By doing that, the Christian commitment and dedication to JESUS CHRIST only would have been seriously damaged. I beseech you brethren by the mercies of God that you approach this material with a heart and mind seeking the truth, and that you will prayerfully consider the facts contained within these pages. Remember that after the big compromise, the true Believers didn't accept the new system, but chose to go into hiding rather than deny their Lord and Savior.


.



> Actually, Christmas (or CHRIST-mass) was the direct adoption of a heathen festival observed on December 24 and 25, in honor of the son of the Babylonian queen, Astarte. Observed for centuries BEFORE CHRIST, the Chaldeans called this "child day" or "yule day". (Does the expression, "yule time season" sound familiar)?


.



> Druids used holly and mistletoe in their ceremonies. They worshiped the oak tree. Gilded nuts and balls or ornaments symbolize the sun.


http://demonbuster.com/christmas.html
(https://archive.is/y6DDO)

----------


## Firestarter

Now this is strange, in this thread I've traced the "new world order" back to the Carolingians, Order of the Garter and the Venetian black Nobility. Now the following article (again from Lyndon LaRouche's network) connects all these dots, but not like I pictured...
This post is mostly about the origins of Freemasonry, founded in the 17th century, when Amsterdam was the opium and money centre of the "civilised" world.




In the 9th century, King Pepin of Italy, son of Charlemagne King of the Franks, tried unsuccessfully to conquer Charlemagne's enemy Venice.
This of course doesn't mean that Venice was still the enemy of the Carolingians in the 13th and following centuries, but that is apparently the conclusion of the Larouchians.


In the 13th century, the Venetians were at their top of military power and aimed to create a new Roman Empire with Venice at its centre . They expanded into the Italian mainland, Greek islands, and the Black Sea. They helped to defeat the Hohenstaufen rulers of Germany and Italy.
Venetian intelligence assisted Genghis Khan in his brutal campaign against powers that resisted Venice.
Later, after a series of wars Venice and Genoa joined forces.


The Venetian bankers (a.k.a. Lombards) looted Europe through usurious loans. In the years after 1255, Henry III of England became insolvent after getting Lombard loans at 120-180% interest to fight foreign wars . These loans started the Venetian Party in England.
When the Lombard bankers went bankrupt because the English didn't pay, a collapse of the European economy followed and the Black Plague that depopulated the continent. In the midst of the chaos, the Venetians encouraged their ally Edward III of England, to wage war against France (the Hundred Years War 1339-1453), and found the Most Noble Order of the Garter (around 1348).


While Venice had always been the enemies of science, Paolo Sarpi realised that the Venetians must now present themselves as the great champions of science, to seize control, corrupt and ultimately destroy the scientific community from the inside, through Aristotelian formalism and sense certainty.


Sarpi sponsored and directed the career of Galileo Galilei, who was used for a counterattack against the Platonic method of Johannes Kepler.
The supposed founder of Physics, Isaac Newtons main interest was  alchemy. His sources were kooks like Elias Ashmole, the Rosicrucian leader of British speculative Freemasonry: https://archive.schillerinstitute.co...52_venice.html
(https://archive.is/cBNzl)




The following has more information on how the Venetians created Freemasonry in England.
In 1616, the Protestant-Anglican royal marriage of James I's daughter to the Elector of Palatine was the talk of England. For Venice, a significant counterweight to the Habsburgs.


Also in 1616, the first Rosicrucian tract - the "Fama'' - is written, calling for the formation of a Brotherhood of the Rosy Cross. It is not too distant from what Sarpi's friend, Francis Bacon, is calling for. Shortly thereafter, another Rosicrucian document - the "Confession'' - is published.
Both written in German and circulated in the territory of the Elector of Palatine.


This is followed by several other Rosicrucian documents, all claiming to have solved the riddle of the relationship between the microcosm and the macrocosm.
One of these books was written by Robert Fludd, who is attacked by Kepler as a mystic who uses numbers as a form of cabalistic symbolism.


The beginning of the Long Parliament and a series of meetings in England, in 1640, led to the creation of the British Royal Society. Robert Moray in Edinburgh in 1641 is the first recorded induction into the Freemasons, quickly followed by Elias Ashmole. Both Ashmole and Moray were founding members of the British Royal Society.
The other major explicitly Rosicrucian figure was Isaac Newton, who had copies of both the Fama and the Confessio in his library.


Historian Frances Yates quotes one De Quincey: 


> Freemasonry is neither more nor less than Rosicrucianism as modified by those who transplanted it in England, whence it was re-exported to the other countries of Europe.


.
An announcement for one of the Freemasons meetings in 1676 reads: 


> To give notice that the Modern Green-ribboned Cabal, together with the ancient brotherhood of the Rosy Cross: the Hermetic Adepti and the company of Accepted Masons...


 https://american_almanac.tripod.com/venfreem.htm
(https://archive.is/oR6i)




The last is a much longer article, whose main value for me is that it doesn't come from LaRouche, and independently confirms the LaRouche information...


According to John Robinson. all of the original members of the Royal Society were Freemasons, with Rosicrucian elements.


Metaphorically Rosicrucians were Rose Cross men - men who used Bacon's discovery device (which has a compass design in the plays) to make the metaphoric voyage beyond the pillars of Hercules in search of the New World of the sciences.
Freemasonry society. In Bacon's time it was a true secret society.


The Temple of Solomon of Freemasonry is a model of the universe. The compass with the Rosicrucian rose is a metaphoric model of the world. Both are built into the First Folio, with its design of the 32 directions of the compass, and the 36 decans of the zodiac.



The Rosicrucian Fraternity was designed as a metaphoric complement to the Freemason Society (or vice versa).
There is a close affinity with the New Atlantis - the land of the Rosicrucians: http://www.sirbacon.org/mcompeer2.htm

----------


## Firestarter

The following is an overview of some of the slave drivers that got huge slavery abolishment payments from the British government, whose legacy lives on through their descendants. Many members of these families were later installed as Knight in the Order of the Garter (KG).
About one-fifth of wealthy Victorian Britons derived (part of) their fortunes from the slave economy.

One of Britain's earliest bankster families, the Barings, got slave compensation (Alexander Baring KG in 1969, followed by 3 other Barings).
Also the second Earl of Harewood, Henry Lascelles, an ancestor of Queen Eliabeth II's cousin and KG since 1922, received £26,309 pounds for 2,554 slaves.

John Gladstone received a whopping £106,769 (equivalent to £83 million in 2013). 
John was the father of 19th-century prime minister William Gladstone, who was directly involved in his father's claim. His great-grandson, also William Gladstone, became a KG in 1999.

The ancestors of former minister Douglas Hogg, whose son Quintin Hogg became a KG in 1988, got huge compensation payments.
The Hogg dynasty are descendants of Charles McGarel, who made a fortune from slave ownership. From 1835 to 1837, he received an astounding £129,464 for his 2,489 slaves (comparable to £101 million in 2013 money). 

Also ancestors of ... received slave compensation payments.
Former PM David Cameron (high nobility Bullingdon boy, who is a favourite to become KG),
Famous authors Graham Greene and George Orwell: British-slavery-abolishment-compensation

----------


## devil21

> The following is an overview of some of the slave drivers that got huge slavery abolishment payments from the British government, whose legacy lives on through their descendants. Many members of these families were later installed as Knight in the Order of the Garter (KG).
> About one-fifth of wealthy Victorian Britons derived (part of) their fortunes from the slave economy.
> 
> One of Britain's earliest bankster families, the Barings, got slave compensation (Alexander Baring KG in 1969, followed by 3 other Barings).
> Also the second Earl of Harewood, Henry Lascelles, an ancestor of Queen Eliabeth II's cousin and KG since 1922, received £26,309 pounds for 2,554 slaves.
> 
> John Gladstone received a whopping £106,769 (equivalent to £83 million in 2013). 
> John was the father of 19th-century prime minister William Gladstone, who was directly involved in his father's claim. His great-grandson, also William Gladstone, became a KG in 1999.
> 
> ...


Just wondering if you think that David Hogg, of the Marjory *Stoneman* Douglas shooting, is of the same Hogg family?  David's facial structure bears resemblance to other Hoggs in the same age range, like Charlotte Hogg, sister of Quinton.

----------


## Firestarter

> Just wondering if you think that David Hogg, of the Marjory *Stoneman* Douglas shooting, is of the same Hogg family?  David's facial structure bears resemblance to other Hoggs in the same age range, like Charlotte Hogg, sister of Quinton.


I like you, but I'm disapointed in this reply. Somebody with a not uncommon name like "Hogg" being a descendant because he looks a bit similar?!?
Or am I missing something?

The following is interesting. Even though David Hogg has a relatively low 1270 SAT score, he was still admitted to Harvard.
Morons are now arguing that because Hogg was at the centre of a media hysteria, he's a "leader", which should be more important to universities than his SAT score that confirms he isn't very smart: https://www.insider.com/david-hogg-a...ctions-2018-12


Following are 2 interesting pieces of information that could be food for thought.


The brother of elite Brooklyn Jew Aaron Mostofsky (who was one of the protesters that broke into the Capitol wearing stolen police gear), Nachman Mostofsky, is executive director of the organisation Chovevei Zion: Breaking-PATRIOTS-Have-stormed-capitol-building-Masses-Breached-Barriers&p=7012429&viewfull=1#post7012429

Chovevei Zion explains that at the root of "American" Zionism are:



> Athens. Rome. London.
> These 3 cities led to the creation of the greatest experiment of government the world has ever known.


https://choveveizion.org/
(https://archive.is/uWJSg)



A long time ago, you've posted about the relevance of the Rosicrucians but couldn't quite explain how this all fits in (at least not in a way I could understand).

In post #192 I've given information that in the 17th century the Rosicrucians founded Freemasonry and the British Royal Society (that was founded to substitute "science" with Masonic speculation).
When I saw that you replied, I sort of hoped that this motivated you to post some good information on the Rosicrucians...

----------


## devil21

> I like you, but I'm disapointed in this reply. Somebody with a not uncommon name like "Hogg" being a descendant because he looks a bit similar?!?
> Or am I missing something?


Dang bro, no need to go all schoolmarm about it.  I've come to accept that some of the "main characters" that are placed front and center by the media after false flags and hoaxes, which are the bread and butter tactics of the sheep herders, are members of the families.  There were a lot of issues about the David Hogg backstory that emerged after the Stoneman (heh...a stone man is a mason) event, such as that he wasn't a student there, was already a CNN trainee and wanted to be in media, his claimed timeline didn't make sense, among others.  I looked up the Hogg family you referenced and immediately noticed the similar unusual facial structure shared by both David and members of that Hogg family.




> The following is interesting. Even though David Hogg has a relatively low 1270 SAT score, he was still admitted to Harvard.
> Morons are now arguing that because Hogg was at the centre of a media hysteria, he's a "leader", which should be more important to universities than his SAT score that confirms he isn't very smart: https://www.insider.com/david-hogg-a...ctions-2018-12


Being in a "family" can over rule basic academic qualifications, especially for admission into elite training programs like Harvard.





> A long time ago, you've posted about the relevance of the Rosicrucians but couldn't quite explain how this all fits in (at least not in a way I could understand).
> 
> In post #192 I've given information that in the 17th century the Rosicrucians founded Freemasonry and the British Royal Society (that was founded to substitute "science" with Masonic speculation).
> When I saw that you replied, I sort of hoped that this motivated you to post some good information on the Rosicrucians...


You'll find this document interesting:  Jesuit Order created the Scottish Rite
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...i3jkoaKvI/edit

Rosicrucians and Jesuits are closely related societies and one of the degrees of Scottish Rite is Knight of the Rosy Cross.
Richardson's Monitor, page 162 details the degree ritual.  This document is an important reference overall so good to save.
http://www.themasonictrowel.com/eboo...nry/eb0348.pdf

There's just not a lot of info about the Rosicrucian Order since they are probably the best at keeping their secrets secret.  I find what info is available is very heavy and difficult to understand. 
https://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/s...ings/sta34.htm

----------


## devil21

On Rosicrusians:
It's widely believed that the Georgia Guidestones were erected by Rosicrucians, since it's signed "R.C. Christian".  Likely refers to Christian Rosencrus.  I think it could also be Roman Catholic Christian.  Not much separation there though, given the Jesuit>Freemason>Rosicrucian connection, so could be both.

Rosicrucians consider humanity to be in a constant state of suffering and that this existence is actually hell.  Sorta hard to disagree with that assessment at times lol.  They are also very naturalist/nature.  Refer to the commandments of the Guidestones, particularly the 500m population figure, along with eugenic themes.  What Rosicrucians believe is that a cataclysm occurs cyclically and periodically ends humanity's suffering.  The thing is, they may be working to mass depopulate the planet PRIOR to cataclysm, so as to make the transition easier and to also ensure that whatever society emerges after the cataclysm is still under their control.  That is probably the Phoenix symbolism so prevalent (rebirth after death) and Eagle symbolism of the US and the double headed eagle is a representation of the Phoenix.  ---------   eta:  I have gathered (meaning I could be wrong) that they also believe in reincarnation of the soul.  If humans are reincarnated into this hell-world over and over, the only way to alleviate suffering is to first prevent and/or strictly guide reproduction in conjunction with depopulation.  This theoretically prevents reincarnation into this hell-world of suffering and releases souls into the next dimension of existence.  A noble cause, if they are indeed correct, especially if you're not on their whack list and are still around to take part in the rebirth.  Otherwise, it's just mass global genocide in the name of a belief that isn't provable and a cataclysm that may not happen any time soon.

The first half of this video gives good insight into it.  I'm sure this is pretty accurate info and was from 2010, long before the ridiculous amount of shilling and disinfo ops on the net.  Well worth the watch of at least the first half of the video.  Gets a bit woo-woo after that, though.  Fits with what we've seen occur in recent history (and still ongoing) along with likely Rosicrucian motives and doctrine.

----------


## Firestarter

> Dang bro, no need to go all schoolmarm about it.


I've lost interest in David Hogg a long time ago, because he wasn't important but got lots of publicity.
You'll probably don't like my reaction to "your" disinfo video either... 




> The first half of this video gives good insight into it.  I'm sure this is pretty accurate info and was from 2010, long before the ridiculous amount of shilling and disinfo ops on the net.  Well worth the watch of at least the first half of the video.  Gets a bit woo-woo after that, though.  Fits with what we've seen occur in recent history (and still ongoing) along with likely Rosicrucian motives and doctrine.


I don't find this actor/video very convincing.
In short, of the "plan" he describes the only thing that came true... is the 2008 market crash, but you don't need to talk to some "insider" to "predict" that in 2010!

Since the corona "pandemic" was started in March 2019, we've seen the following.

Small businesses are bankrupted.
The speculation bubble has been blown up to mythical proportions, by printing/lending money.
A mass vaccination campaign was started, with emergency approved vaccines that haven't been properly tested.
Health care is severely restricted and under strict control.
Most of our "rights" have been simply taken away.
The last of our privacy has been taken away, to complete the surveillance state.

None of these issues are addressed in the video you posted, so isn't a good description of the "plan" at all (2010 was the year of the Rockefeller lockstep plan).
Things will only get worse if people don't stand up against the ever more draconian measures (but maybe protests will even be used as an argument for even more drastic measures).

--------------------------------------------------

I guess that @devil21 is well aware that David Icke has been pushed into the spotlight as a disinformation agent, while discrediting "conspiracy theorists".
Your video actually reminded me of Icke, and wouldn't you know? In 2009, Project Camelot interviewed Icke (including the actor with the hat).

I don't really recommend the following, but suggest you to watch the beginning, where David Icke makes some hand gestures that I believe are "masonic".
And the end (2:07:58) where they end the interview with masonic handshakes (see screenshot below)...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4UyEUldOLQ



For more on disinformation agent David Icke: https://www.lawfulpath.com/forum/vie...hp?f=30&t=1125 

--------------------------------------------------

The man I talked to a couple of months ago on the streets of Amsterdam was a whole lot more convincing. He told me that in March 2019 he had predicted that in 2020 an epidemic would be staged and posted about it on social media (not claiming to be/know any sort of "insider").
I told him that since 2016 I've also expected that an epidemic would be staged.

It isn't often that I meet someone that has been targetted in a similar way as I have been.
He told me that a bunch of bailiffs were involved in a war against him, confiscating all of his assets (not worth much) and that the tax department had broken into his house.

This man was obviously in a lot of trouble, and there really was nothing more I could do for him than warn him. I haven't seen this man in a while; he used to walk his dog daily...
And I'm still alive, looking (but not feeling) stronger than ever.

----------


## devil21

> I've lost interest in David Hogg a long time ago, because he wasn't important but got lots of publicity.
> You'll probably don't like my reaction to "your" disinfo video either... 
> 
> I don't find this actor/video very convincing.
> In short, of the "plan" he describes the only thing that came true... is the 2008 market crash, but you don't need to talk to some "insider" to "predict" that in 2010!


I don't think questioning how convincing it is automatically means it's "disinfo".  That's rather dismissive.  Nor is simply interviewing someone a solid indicator of a disinfo operation nor is merely being a mason by itself an indicator of a disinfo agent.  When CNN interviewed Ron Paul, did that mean Dr. Paul was disinfo even though he is a mason also?  We all have different understandings of what is going on.  I think his details of the big picture agenda are accurate however, regarding depopulation ahead of a believed cataclysm, which also fits with what has transpired and looks to be ramping up more with vaccine sterilization/depop.  The mission to also gain centralized control of the planet's resources, using the US as a tool, also would fit in with such an agenda.

Any way, take what you think is useful and discard what you don't.  I'm focused on getting to what is the biggest agenda, not focusing all attention on subcomponents of it, like who belonged to what Order 100 years ago.  No offense to you or Prince Arthur but knowledge that the heads of state during war time are all working together is "Conspiracy 101" stuff.  The question, imo, is what is the biggest agenda, and what are the real controllers (like Committee of 300, which various Order members are members of) doing and why?

----------


## Firestarter

> Any way, take what you think is useful and discard what you don't.  I'm focused on getting to what is the biggest agenda, not focusing all attention on subcomponents of it, like who belonged to what Order 100 years ago.  No offense to you or Prince Arthur but knowledge that the heads of state during war time are all working together is "Conspiracy 101" stuff.  The question, imo, is what is the biggest agenda, and what are the real controllers (like Committee of 300, which various Order members are members of) doing and why?


You post a very weak video in a thread I started, and then expect me to not comment on it?!?

Some might argue that your persistance on claiming that the Vatican rules the world is rather childish.
And you've never quite explained how those Jesuits control the Vatican.
Or why everybody that has been to a Jesuit school is a Jesuit.

If you post a video like that it's obvious that you don't get the full picture.
But this of course applies to all of us.

You seem to be clueless regarding technology and science and without some proper understanding (education), you will never discover (some) disinformation.

The Most Noble Order of the Garter still rules the world...

----------


## devil21

> You post a very weak video in a thread I started, and then expect me to not comment on it?!?
> 
> Some might argue that your persistance on claiming that the Vatican rules the world is rather childish.
> And you've never quite explained how those Jesuits control the Vatican.
> Or why everybody that has been to a Jesuit school is a Jesuit.
> 
> If you post a video like that it's obvious that you don't get the full picture.
> But this of course applies to all of us.
> 
> ...


Like I said, we each have our own courses of study that contribute to our views.  I have no idea what technology and science has to do with the Dragon Court specifically but ok.  Have you spent time researching cataclysmic cycles and how they relate to progression of the Zodiac and how those secrets apply to secret society esoteric teachings revealed in biblical scripture?  I have.  So no, neither of us are experts on all subjects but offering info and viewpoints is what I thought we were here for.  I guess not.  You're welcome for the Rosicrucian info you requested btw.

----------


## Firestarter

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Maybe a little simple, but often when somebody derails one of "my" threads with bull$hit, to me this looks like a ploy to bury some information they want to keep a secret.
I can't say that I really understand why higher level, initiated masons don't want their lower level brothers to find out the real foundation of freemasonry hundreds of years ago in the 17th century but here it is again...

----------


## devil21

I've never been thinly accused of being a Mason disinfo agent before.  Knowing a good bit about the fraternity, beliefs and tactics can engender that response when points of contention arise, I guess.  Any way, your information is always interesting and well researched Firestarter but I honestly get a bit frustrated reading threads like this because you never seem to come to any conclusions about what the point of any of this information actually means.  Round and round we go but never any conclusions about what the agendas really are or how the rubber meets the road.  Without taking all information into account to start to form actionable conclusions that we can all benefit from, including being open to info that may not conform to your opinions, it starts to look like mostly mental masturbation without a point.  You say I don't understand science but I approach these subjects using the scientific method.  Evidence, hypothesis, action.  Lots of evidence, little hypothesis and no action is what I see, especially as the noose continues to tighten on us all.

To briefly answer about Jesuits and the Vatican, the worldwide effort underway is to commoditize and inventory everything under a global Cestui Que Trust, which was declared as Roman law by the Vatican -prior- to the British implementing it (who was ordering who?) after the Fire of London in 1666.  The script being played out on the world is Revelation and was written long before any of the dates posted in this thread.  This is a religious belief agenda at its core.  Revelation also appears to document signs in the heavens to look for prior to the cataclysm and this is what is actually taught in the highest levels of secret societies, the pagan roots of the societies of watching and worshiping the heavens.  I get the feeling you spend a lot of time researching the people involved and how they connect, and you're very good at that, but not much time researching what those people _believe_ and how _that_ connects them and for what _purpose/goal_.

Any way, enjoy your thread.  I won't post info or questions to it further.  It's clear you aren't interested in receiving any information or conclusions that don't conform with your conclusions, which seem to be rather limited in scope, all things considered.  That is the most unscientific of mindsets imo...

----------


## Firestarter

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Maybe a little simple, but often when somebody derails one of "my" threads with bull$hit, to me this looks like a ploy to bury some information they want to keep a secret.
I can't say that I really understand why higher level, initiated masons don't want their lower level brothers to find out the real foundation of freemasonry hundreds of years ago in the 17th century but here it is again...

*
There is only one strategy against a troll that is only interested in hiding information by just continuing posting BS. Ignore.

*The troll motivated me to start a "new" thread: Freemasonry-Rosecrucians-and-the-destruction-of-science

----------


## devil21

nm

----------


## Firestarter

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Maybe a little simple, but often when somebody derails one of "my" threads with bull$hit, to me this looks like a ploy to bury some information they want to keep a secret.
I can't say that I really understand why higher level, initiated masons don't want their lower level brothers to find out the real foundation of freemasonry hundreds of years ago in the 17th century but here it is again...

*
While Venice had always been the enemies of science, Paolo Sarpi realised that the Venetians must now present themselves as the great champions of science, to seize control, corrupt and ultimately destroy the scientific community from the inside, through Aristotelian formalism and sense certainty.

Sarpi sponsored and directed the career of Galileo Galilei, who was used for a counterattack against the Platonic method of Johannes Kepler.
The supposed founder of Physics, Isaac Newton’s main interest was alchemy. His sources were kooks like Elias Ashmole, the Rosicrucian leader of British speculative Freemasonry.


The following has more information on how the Venetians created Freemasonry in England.
In 1616, the Protestant-Anglican royal marriage of James I's daughter to the Elector of Palatine was the talk of England. For Venice, a significant counterweight to the Habsburgs.

Also in 1616, the first Rosicrucian tract - the "Fama'' - is written, calling for the formation of a Brotherhood of the Rosy Cross. It is not too distant from what Sarpi's friend, Francis Bacon, is calling for. Shortly thereafter, another Rosicrucian document - the "Confession'' - is published.
Both written in German and circulated in the territory of the Elector of Palatine.

This is followed by several other Rosicrucian documents, all claiming to have solved the riddle of the relationship between the microcosm and the macrocosm.
One of these books was written by Robert Fludd, who is attacked by Kepler as a mystic who uses numbers as a form of cabalistic symbolism.

The beginning of the Long Parliament and a series of meetings in England, in 1640, led to the creation of the British Royal Society. Robert Moray in Edinburgh in 1641 is the first recorded induction into the Freemasons, quickly followed by Elias Ashmole. Both Ashmole and Moray were founding members of the British Royal Society.
The other major explicitly Rosicrucian figure was Isaac Newton, who had copies of both the Fama and the Confessio in his library.

Historian Frances Yates quotes one De Quincey: 



			
				Freemasonry is neither more nor less than Rosicrucianism as modified by those who transplanted it in England, whence it was re-exported to the other countries of Europe.
			
		

.
An announcement for one of the Freemasons meetings in 1676 reads: 



			
				To give notice that the Modern Green-ribboned Cabal, together with the ancient brotherhood of the Rosy Cross: the Hermetic Adepti and the company of Accepted Masons...
			
		


According to John Robinson. all of the original members of the Royal Society were Freemasons, with Rosicrucian elements.

Metaphorically Rosicrucians were Rose Cross men - men who used Bacon's discovery device (which has a compass design in the plays) to make the metaphoric voyage beyond the pillars of Hercules in search of the New World of the sciences.
Freemasonry society. In Bacon's time it was a true secret society.

The Temple of Solomon of Freemasonry is a model of the universe. The compass with the Rosicrucian rose is a metaphoric model of the world. Both are built into the First Folio, with its design of the 32 directions of the compass, and the 36 decans of the zodiac.


The Rosicrucian Fraternity was designed as a metaphoric complement to the Freemason Society (or vice versa).
There is a close affinity with the New Atlantis - the land of the Rosicrucians:* Freemasonry-Rosecrucians-and-the-destruction-of-science

----------


## Firestarter

> In 1730 or 1731, Benjamin Franklin was initiated into the local Masonic lodge. Since then, Franklin in his articles for the Gazette praised Freemasonry in America. These writings are sometimes referred to as the beginning of Freemasonry in the USA.
> Franklin remained a Freemason for the rest of his life.
> 
> See Benjamin Franklin pictured as a freemason (at the Loge des Neuf Soeurs in Paris?).
> 
> 
> In 1734, Benjamin Franklin became a grand master in Pennsylvania, and published the first Masonic book in the Americas (James Anderson's Constitutions of the Free-Masons).
> From 1735 to 1738, Franklin was secretary of St. John's Lodge in Philadelphia.
> 
> ...





> Another freemason that became a "hero" of the American revolution is George Washington (US president 1789–1797).
> It isn't really secret, but it could come as quite a shock to learn that through the War of Independence, George Washington was a shareholder in the privately owned British central bank, Bank of England!
> 
> The Continental Congress selected Washington as the commander-in-chief of the armed forces. As an appointed military officer, he held an “_office ... under the United States_” and could not “_accept of any ... emolument_” from a “_foreign State_”.
> In other words, General Washington wasn't allowed to accept a “_profit, gain, or advantage_” from a “_foreign state-chartered ... company_”, like the Bank of England...
> 
> 
> George Washington became "America's first spymaster" when he directed Major Benjamin Tallmadge to form the Culper Ring to covertly collect information about the British in New York in 1778.
> Maybe to help the British?!?
> ...


Freemasonry-Rosecrucians-and-the-destruction-of-science

----------


## Firestarter

> The beginning of the Long Parliament and a series of meetings in England, in 1640, led to the creation of the British Royal Society. Robert Moray in Edinburgh in 1641 is the first recorded induction into the Freemasons, quickly followed by Elias Ashmole. Both Ashmole and Moray were founding members of the British Royal Society.


This is certainly relevant, as none other than Elias Ashmole ((1617-1692)) was a genuine "royalist".
In June 1660, Ashmole was appointed to the College of Arms as Windsor Herald of Arms in Ordinary for which he studied the Order of the Garter.

At the command of King Charles II of England and Ireland, Ashmole published the following book on the history of Order of the Garter in 1672.


Ashmole wrote the following on the character of the Order of the Garter:



> We come now to treat of the most Noble and Illustrious Order of the Garter; which, if we consider either its Antiquity, or the Nobleness of the Personages, that have been enroll’d, it excels and outvies all other Institutions of Honour in the whole World. It owes its Original, as is confessed on all Hands, to Edward III. King of England and France; yet as to the Occasion, there are several Opinions which we shall rectifie.


Doesn't this confirm that the (sovereign of the) Order of the Garter controls Freemasonry?!?

See two Garter mantles, Garters Scepter, Black Rod (what is that?), Chancellors Badge, Garters Badge, Black Rods Badge.



See the Garter, Sovereigns Mantle, Hood, Surcoat, Collar, Great George Ribbond, Knight Companions Mantle, Cap and Feather.



Florentine Earl of Holland, Zealand and Friesland founded the Knights of St. James in 1290 in The Hague, consisting of 12 noblemen, including Lancelot Lord Hamilton.

There is also information on how a new Knight of the Garter is "elected" and installed.
The following was the letter to (later) King Charles II to invite him into the Garter.



> Charles Rex,
> 
> Our most dear and entirely beloved Son, having, to our great Comfort, seen and considered the ripeness of your Youth, and conceived joyful and pregnant Hopes of your manly Virtue, in which we are assured you will increase, to your own Honour, both in Prowess, Wisdom, Justice, and all Princely Endowments; and that the Emulation of Chevalry will, in your tender Years, provoke and encourage you, to pursue the Glory of Heroick Actions, befitting your Royal Birth, and our Care and Education. We with the Companions of our most Noble Order of the Garter, assembled in Chapter, holden this present Day, at our Castle of Windsor; have Elected and Chosen you one of the Companions of our Order. In Signification whereof, we have sent unto you, by our Trusty and Well-Beloved Servant, Sir John Burrough Knight-Garter, and our principal King of Arms, these our Royal Letters, requiring you to make your speedy repair unto us, to receive the Ensigns of our most Noble Order, and to be ready for your Installation, upon the 21st Day of this present Month. Given under the Signet of our Order, at our Castle of Windsor, the 20th of May, in the 14th Year of our Reign, 1638.
> 
> To our dearly beloved Son Prince Charles.


.
On page 228 in the book, 288 of the PDF, the "seal" of the Order of the Garter can be seen, with the double-headed phoenix, Ouroboros, and St George slaying the dragon.



Also interesting is the information on finances.
You won't be surprised that the Sovereign of the Garter gets expenses paid from both the "Majesty’s Exchequer" as from the installed knights.
Except the foreign "stranger" knights and ladies that are exempt from this "fee".

When a knight of the Garter dies, the (alive) knights and ladies of the Garter are expected to pay "Obiit Monies" that are "distributed in Alms-Deeds, as the Reparation of High Ways, the Relief of the Poor".

The book ends with a list of the KG's from #1 to #524 (Charles Montague, Earl of Halifax).



Here's a (long) summary of the Ashmole book - The History of the Most Noble Order of the Garter: http://www.gutenberg.org/files/48555...-h/48555-h.htm


At the following link the complete book can be downloaded.
Elias Ashmole - _The Institution, Laws and Ceremonies of the Most Noble Order of the Garter_ (1672): https://archive.org/details/gri_33125012878183

----------


## Firestarter

I've earlier posted about the French Revolution and Emperor Napoleon Bonaparte effectively being controlled by British Intelligence...

The following confirms that  British Whig politician Charles James Fox and his nephew and wife his nephew Henry and Elizabeth Vassall-Fox (better known as Lord and Lady Holland) supported Napoleon.
See the caricature of Napoleon receiving Charles James Fox and his wife, and Lord and Lady Holland at "His Suite at Paris", 1802.


In 1800, Charles James Fox wrote to a friend that he had “_entirely forgiven [Napoleon] and am willing to think him one of the best as I am sure he is the greatest of men… He certainly has surpassed, in my judgment, Alexander & Caesar, not to mention the great advantage he has over them in the cause he fights in_”.
In 1802, Fox went to Paris to meet Napoleon.

In February 1806, Fox was selected as British Foreign Secretary and entered into war talks with Napoleon’s foreign minister, Charles-Maurice de Talleyrand.
In August 1806, he admitted that they had made a deal to wage war on Europe: “_In the present disposition of the French government, there is, I fear, little probability that peace can be concluded on such terms as are alone admissible_”.

Fox’s nephew Henry and wife, Lord and Lady Holland, met Napoleon and his first wife Josephine in Paris in September 1802.
Lord Holland was another Whig politician, who was Lord Privy Seal in 1806-1807: https://shannonselin.com/2018/09/sup...oleon-england/

----------


## Firestarter

Who could have guessed that Napoleon Bonaparte was an early Zionist?!?

On 9 February 1797, in Italy when Napoleon and his army entered Ancona, he noticed that the Jewish community was restricted to living in a ghetto and had to walk around with yellow bonnets and a yellow arm band with the "Star of David", so they could be identified as Jews.
Napoleon immediately ordered that the arm bands and yellow bonnets were removed and closed the ghettos. The Jews of Ancona were allowed to live anywhere and could practice their religion openly. Later, Napoleon also liberated the Jews of Rome, Venice, Verona and Padua.

On 12 June 1798, when the French occupied Malta, Napoleon learnt that the Templar Knights did not allow the Jews to practice their religion in a synagogue and enslaved Jewish prisoners and used them as slaves or sold them.
Napoleon immediately gave the Jews permission to build a synagogue.

On 20 April 1799, Napoleon issued a proclamation that was published on 22 may 1799.



> Bonaparte has published a proclamation in which he invites all the Jews of Asia and Africa to gather under his flag in order to re-establish the ancient Jerusalem. He has already given arms to a great number, and their battalions threaten Aleppo.


In other words, Napoleon promised to conquer the Middle East to establish Israel 150 years before it was founded.

On 16 August, 1800, Napoleon declared:



> If I governed a nation of Jews, I should reestablish the Temple of Solomon.


Solomon's Temple is of course an important symbol in freemasonry...

In 1801, Napoleon insured freedom of religions and since 1807 made the Catholic, Protestant (Lutheran and Calvinist) and Jewish "the official religions of France".
Napoleon even declared France the homeland of the Jews, as he could not establish Palestine as their home country.

France under Napoleon made Jews equal citizens to other Frenchmen at a time that they were often persecuted. In every country that Napoleon Bonaparte conquered, he emancipated the Jews by giving them equal rights and abolishing laws that restricted Jews to the ghettos.
Starting in 1806, Napoleon passed a number of laws to elevate the Jews in the French Empire. He recognised the Sanhedrin to represent the Jewish community (which of course wasn't good for all Jews...).

On 23 July 1806, Napoleon stated in front of the representatives in Paris:



> My desire is to make Jews equal citizens in France, have a conciliation between their religion and their responsibilities in becoming French, and to answer all the accusations made against them. I want all people living in France to be equal citizens and benefit from our laws.


.
See an 1806 French picture showing Napoleon emancipating the Jews.


Because of heavy criticism by famous personalities like Chateaubriand, Cardinal Fesh, Marshal Kellermann and Tsar Alexander, on 17 March 1808, Napoleon was pressured to introduce a "Restrictive Decree" that again limited the freedom of the Jews.
But this was not much more than a publicity stunt to reduce criticism and then gradually again remove the restrictions of the Jews.

On 11 April 1808, Napoleon received the Jews Furtado and Maurice Levy of Nancy in a special audience. Napoleon then immediately ordered 13 departments, including those of Le Midi, The Southwest and Les Vosges to eliminate the Decree. In June, Livourne and the lower Pyrenees were also ordered to remove the "Restrictive Decree".
So within 3 months, the Restrictive Decree was already cancelled for more than half of the French departments.

In 1811, all restrictions were removed which made the Jews equal to non-Jews in France. Jews could attend universities, do the professions they wanted and could work for the government.
In 1811, Napoleon arranged that Portugal gave Jews complete freedom, including opening their synagogues that had been closed for over 200 years.

In August 1833, Lord Holland spoke in tribute about the deceased Napoleon in the British House of Peers:


> The very people who detested this great man have acknowledged that for 10 centuries there has not appeared upon earth a more extraordinary "character".


.
It is also interesting that the laws that were passed in France in 1808, are still in existence to this very day: http://www.napoleon-series.org/ins/weider/c_jews.html
(https://archive.is/6xG2)

----------


## Firestarter

Here's another long story on the Chabad, Donald Trump and Freemasonry (and more)...

Donald's grandfather, Friedrich Drumpf (who changed his name to Fred Trump), married his own niece Elizabeth (daughter of Christ Christ and Anna Maria Rathon). Their son Frederick Christ "Fred" Trump (father of lying Donald) married Mary Anne Macleod (Donald's mother) of the Macleod Clan from the Isles of Lewis in Scotland.
The Macleod Clan descended from Olaf the Black, a mid 13th century sea king who ruled the Isle of Man (Mann) and parts of the Hebrides. Olaf the Black was not just a Viking, he was Scottish, native Celtic, and the last of the Norse kings.

See the Donald and a Statue of Olaf the Black, with the secret diamond-Masonic triangle gesture.


The MacLeods originally featured the Black Galley in their arms, which was the symbol of the old Norse Kings of Man. In the seventeenth century, they adopted the “Three Legs of Man” - the Tryskelion. An Aryan pagan rune is often called “Triskeleon” and is also referred to as a three legged swastika or “Drei Bein Hakenkreuz".
The first examples of this symbol were found in Asia, a vase from the 12th century BC., where a warrior has the symbol of the Tryskelion on his shield.

Another vase was found in Sicily, from the 7th century B.C., with a painting of Minerva kiling the giant Enciladus with the Tryskelion on his shield.


Donald's father Fred was in the same circle as the corrupt powerful fixer, New York attorney Abraham "Bunny" Lindenbaum. Bunny and his son, Sandy Lindenbaum, were high priests of the secretive Zionist Chabad-Lubavitch cult and the Educational Institute Oholei Torah, flagship of Chabad-Lubavitch.
Chabad-Lubavitch is connected with the Ancient Babylonian Talmudic Pharisaic Universal Noahide Laws of Nimrodic God Baal. The Babylonian Talmudic High Priests of the Order of the Pharisaic sun god worshippers of Baal are known as the Mystical Hassidic Chabad-Lubavitch. Lubavitchers are reborn Pharisees. Many Pharisees belonged to the Jewish occult Satanic "Cabal" group.

In 1954, Donald's daddy Fred C. Trump was the subject of a Senate Banking, Housing and Urban Affairs Committee investigation for widespread corruption in the federal Housing and Urban Development Department (HUD).
Bunny and Fred C. were clandestinely using HUD and state funds to build a haven for eastern European Mystical Hassidic Chabad Lubavitch Jews, while makin enormous profits at the taxpayers' expense. Fred C. made more than $4 million in the Brooklyn 1949 Beach Haven Apartment Complex Project, a lot of money in 1949.

I'm not sure what the following has to do with Donald Trump, but it's interesting information nonetheless...

On 16 December 1773, a group of  members of the Sons of Liberty met in Boston to protest the tax on tea imposed by England. They later continued their protest and went to Boston harbour, disguised as Mohawk Indians, and dumped 342 chests of English tea overboard. The Sons of Liberty became the “Sons of St. Tamina” or the “St. Tamina Society” that was formally founded in New York City on 12 May 1789.
These groups splintered before in 1813 several of these groups came together as the "Society of Red Men". By the mid 1830’s it was refomred as the Improved Order of Red Men, modeled after the Independent Order of Odd Fellows (Brotherhood of Death).

The Society of St. Tammany or the Sons of St. Tammany is a secret Masonic Order whose hidden power reached all the way up to the White House. The Sons of St. Tammany had Masonic Lodges. President Andrew Jackson was a Member of St. Tammany Lodge No. 1, Nashville, Tennessee, as early as 1800.
The Tammany Society is also connected to the Knights of Columbus that was founded in 1882: https://mindcontrolblackassassins.co...e-white-house/
(https://archive.is/C9jp0)

----------


## Firestarter

Probably this isn't the best analysis (coming from Wikipedia)...
According to Genesis 10, Magog is a man. Centuries later they newly translated Ezekiel's "Gog from Magog" into "Gog and Magog", in which they appear in the New Testament's Book of Revelation, where they are peoples (tribes) rather than individuals.
In Genesis 10, Magog is the son of Japheth (son of Noah).

Since the ancient Romans, a legend states that Alexander the Great erected the Gates to repel the Gog and Magog.
Romanised Jewish historian Josephus explained that they descended from Magog the grandson of Noah, Magogites, and are really the Scythians. Throughout the Medieval period they were variously identified as the Vikings, Huns, Khazars, Mongols, Turanians and even the Ten Lost Tribes of Israel.

In the 9th and 10th centuries, the Gog and Magog were sometimes identified with Khazaria.

In Thomas de Kent's Roman de toute chevalerie (c. 1180), the Gog and Magog are portrayed as cave-dwellers who consume human flesh. 
See a depiction from Roman de toute chevalerie of the Gog and Magog consuming humans.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gog_and_Magog


If we accept that Gog and Magog were correctly identified with the lands of the Khazars (in Scythia!), the Turkish tribe that converted to Judaism and are now called Ahskenazi "Jews", the following seems correct, we can try to figure out what Revelation 20:7-9 means.



> And when the thousand years are expired, Satan shall be loosed out of his prison,
> And shall go out to deceive the nations which are in the four quarters of the earth, Gog, and Magog, to gather them together to battle: the number of whom is as the sand of the sea.
> And they went up on the breadth of the earth, and compassed the camp of the saints about, and the beloved city: and fire came down from God out of heaven, and devoured them.


.
As the Carolingian dynasty are really Scythians, while the Khazars were really Scythians that now rule over Israel as Ashkenazi Jews, we could conclude that Satan rules the world (or Satanists and/or the anti-Christ?).
Now do we have to wait for the fire from God out of heaven to devour them or should we stand up for ourselves?


Years before Donald became US president, in 2008, Israel asked from Bush Jr.



> Upon your arrival in our land we would anticipate that you bring Jonathan Pollard home with you. Bring him home to Israel. He is an emissary of the State of Israel, and he acted on behalf of our people. Authorize his immediate release while you are yet in Jerusalem, before you return to the United States. This will be a positive step that will build confidence.


.
Here are the 4 (deleted from the internet) pages of the Scroll to the "_Esteemed Mr. George W. Bush, the Chief Prince of Meshech and Tubal (Ezekiel 38:1), Leader of the West!_".






In a strange twist (another distraction tale?), it was reported that in 2003 US President George W. Bush said to French President Jacques Chirac that when he looked at the Middle East, he saw "Gog and Magog at work" and the biblical prophecies unfolding.

Supposedly Ronald Reagan seems to have believed that Russia was really Gog and Magog (at a time when Russia, including Scythia, was the USSR?): https://www.theguardian.com/commenti...on-george-bush


To finish this post...
I've previously posted about Donald "MAGA" Trump (maga = witch in Latin) giving pardons to criminals, including many Chabad-Lubavitchers.

Trump has pardoned Israeli spy Aviem Sella, who recruited and was the handler of spy Jonathan Pollard. Sella had fled the US after Pollard was arrested in 1985, and was never extradited to the US.
Pollard was released from prison in 2015 and allowed to move to Israel, where he and his wife were greated by PM Benjamin Netanyahu at at Ben Gurion Airport, 30 December 2020: Aleph-and-Dershowitz-lobby-for-Trump-pardons

----------


## Firestarter

When he was alive, I didn't see stories on - the Duke of Edinburgh - Prince Philip being a freemason, but now that he's kicked the bucket at the age of 99, freemasons "toast" this Greek as a "true English gentleman".

In 1952, Philip was initiated into Navy Lodge. The Navy Lodge's past members includes 4 monarchs – King Edward VII, King Edward VIII, King George VI and King George II of the Hellenes.
In 1953, Philip progressed to the second and third Degree of Freemasonry, before he was initiated into the United Grand Lodge of England (UGLE) later that year: https://www.freemasonrytoday.com/ugl...lish-gentleman
(https://archive.is/odN66)


All Grand Masters of the United Grand Lodge of England from 1813 till present have also been Knights of the Garter.

Prince Augustus Frederick, Duke of Sussex (1773 to 1843, KG #603)
Thomas Dundas, 2nd Earl of Zetland (1795 to 1873, KG #763)
George Robinson, 3rd Earl de Grey (1827 to 1909, KG #760)

Albert Edward, Prince of Wales, later King Edward VII (1841 to 1910, KG #724)
Prince Arthur, Duke of Connaught and Strathearn (1850 to 1942, KG #753)
Prince George, Duke of Kent (1902 to 1942, KG #866)

Henry George Charles Lascelles, 6th Earl of Harewood (1882 to 1947, KG #864)
Edward William Spencer Cavendish, 10th Duke of Devonshire (1895 to 1950, KG #892)
Lawrence Roger Lumley, 11th Earl of Scarbrough (1896 to 1969, KG #905)



The United Grand Lodge of England (UGLE) is the governing body for Freemasonry in England, Wales and the Commonwealth of Nations. Together with the Grand Lodge of Scotland, and the Grand Lodge of Ireland, Masons refer to them as "the home Grand Lodges" or "the Home Constitutions".
This (first) Grand Lodge was officially founded on 24 June 1717, after George I became king of Great Britain in 1714. It was founded as the Grand Lodge of London and Westminster, later calling itself the Grand Lodge of England.

This united 4 existing Lodges: the Goose and Gridiron alehouse (now called Lodge of Antiquity No.2); the Crown alehouse in Parker’s Lane; the Apple Tree Tavern in Charles Street, Covent Garden (now Lodge of Fortitude and Old Cumberland No.12); and the Rummer and Grapes tavern in Channel Row, Westminster (now Royal Somerset House and Inverness Lodge No. IV).
Anthony Sayer was elected the first Grand Master: https://www.thehistorypress.co.uk/ar...c-grand-lodge/


Freemasons' Hall in London is the headquarters of the United Grand Lodge of England and the Supreme Grand Chapter of Royal Arch Masons of England, and a meeting place for other Masonic Lodges in the London area.

It is located in Great Queen Street between Holborn and Covent Garden and has been a Masonic meeting place since 1775. 
The current building was built between 1927 and 1933 in art deco style.

See the Grand Temple Room at the Freemasons' Hall, London.
The most important I see here is what looks like a temple inside the temple over the seat of honour (for the grandmaster of the lodge?), with the 4 pillars on the corners.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freema...7_Hall,_London


The Shrine at the Freemasons' Hall was designed by Walter Gilbert (1871-1946). It is in the form of a bronze casket resting on a boat amongst reeds; the boat symbolises a journey which has come to an end. It contains the Roll of Honour for the masonic dead of WW I.
The Roll of Honour is guarded by kneeling figures representing the 4 fighting services (the Royal Navy, Royal Marines, Army and Royal Flying Corps). On either side of the Shrine are the bronze Pillars of Light decorated with wheat (for resurrection), lotus (for the waters of life) and irises (for eternal life) with 4 panels of oak leaves at their base.

At the 4 corners of the Shrine stand pairs of winged Seraphim carrying golden trumpets and across the front are 4 gilded figures portraying Moses the Law Giver, Joshua the Warrior Priest, Solomon the Wise and St George (the patron saint of Britain and the Order of the Garter).

https://www.freemasonrytoday.com/fea...reemasons-hall


The Grand Master of United Grand Lodge of England since 1967 is Prince Edward, Duke of Kent, who also became a Knight of the Garter in 1985.
See Prince Edward at a Masonic ceremony at Earls Court in London.

Edward became a freemason when he was initiated into Royal Alpha Lodge No. 16 on 16 December 1963: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prince...,_Duke_of_Kent

Edward's brother, Prince Michael of Kent, is the Grand Master of the Grand Lodge of Mark Master Masons, and Provincial Grand Master of the Provincial Grand Lodge of Middlesex (he's no KG though).
Prince Michael has received £320,000 in friendly bribes from the exiled Russian oligarch Boris Berezovsky through offshore companies: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prince_Michael_of_Kent


Another KG, who was inducted in the United Grand Lodge of England, was the reportedly gay Prince Albert Victor: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prince...e_and_Avondale


Thomas Pelham-Holles, 1st Duke of Newcastle (KG in 1718) was made a Master Mason at an Occasional Lodge Premier Grand Lodge of England in 1731: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas...e_of_Newcastle




> Thomas Pelham-Holles, 1st Duke of Newcastle (KG in 1718) had rallied all the southern militias and regular forces against the Jacobites who withdrew to northern Scotland.
> He was PM from 1757 to 1762.
> In 1747, the Duke of Newcastle was involved in organising a coup to put Willem IV of Orange (KG in 1733) in power in the Netherlands, so he could continue the war with the French.


In 1734, the opium trafficking Stadhouder Willem IV (Willem Karel Hendrik Friso), after he married Princess Anna of England, was also initiated as a freemason in England.

After he moved to Friesland with his wife, Willem IV founded the first Dutch Masonic Lodge in Leeuwarden in 1734 (Antiqua Virtute et Fide). On 8 November 1734, he established another Masonic Lodge in The Hague, which included his cook Vincent la Chapelle and Douwe Sirtema van Grovestins.
In 1756, the Dutch lodges were united in "De Orde van Vrijmetselaren onder het Groot Oosten der Nederlanden".

On 25 maart 1734, the English entourage of Princess Anna founded a lodge in Amsterdam ("De la Paix" later called "La Bien Aimée").
(in Dutch): https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Willem..._Oranje-Nassau
https://www.deoudelandmerken.nl/Docu...kje_-_2864.pdf

----------


## Firestarter

> From my research, depictions of the Phoenix in recent times are more often associated with the rise of the Catholic Church after the Reformation.
> 
> According to Herodotus (Greek Historian), the Phoenix lives for ~500 years.
> 
> The Protestant Reformation was in 1517 nominally starting on the 31st October.
> 
> The iPhoneX was released on 3rd November 2017.
> 
> iPhoneX is an anagram of PHOENIX...


You're aware that the Most Noble Order of the Garter was founded by Edward III around 1348...


Maybe I've missed something, but I don't find the the year 848 (500 years earlier) historically shocking.
For the year 848 the most important historic events according to Wikipedia are: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/848


Unlike 500 years after the foundation of the Order of the Garter, the year 1848.



> It is historically famous for the wave of revolutions, a series of widespread struggles for more liberal governments, which broke out from Brazil to Hungary; although most failed in their immediate aims, they significantly altered the political and philosophical landscape and had major ramifications throughout the rest of the century.


.
According to Wikipedia, some of the most important historic events in the year 1848 are.

February 21 – Karl Marx and Friedrich Engels publish The Communist Manifesto.

September 12: The Swiss Confederation reconstitutes itself as a federal republic. Is that an arch in the 1874 "gedenkblatt"?!?


November 3 – A new Constitution of the Netherlands is decreed (drafted by Johan Rudolph Thorbecke), making the Dutch royals immune from prosecution as they haven't been elected and the Kingdom of the Netherlands "is" a democracy (even though the Dutch monarch retains his dictatorial powers).

On December 10 – the nephew of Emperor Napoleon, Napoléon III (KG in 1855), is elected first president of the French Second Republic.

And the Rhodes College is founded in Clarksville, Tennessee as the Masonic University of Tennessee: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1848

----------


## merkelstan

People fascinated by semi-secret clubs of people who are fascinated by secret handshakes and titles and rites often imagine they hold vague and unspecified powers.

Look at who controls the actual implements of social power;  media, electronic infrastructure, social media, legislature, executive and the printing press.  Look at what those people do, in which club's interests.

----------


## Firestarter

All across the US, football players are kneeling during the national anthem, in a formation like Freemasons in their ritual kneeling around the body of the widow’s son, Hiram Abiff.


There are rumors that second rate quarterback Colin Kaepernick  is a Freemason or has ties to the Boule. 
Kappa Alpha Psi was founded in 1911 as a secret college front for Prince Hall Freemasons, and the Grand Masonic Lodge of England.


The Boule, (an acronym for Sigma Pi Phi), was formed to bring together a select group of greedy black men and women, and could be seen as the black skin "Skull & Bones". The black members of the Boule play the role of Freedom Fighters or Civil Rights Activists, while they are really playing their part to keep the black masses enslaved for their masters: https://hiddeninthecrag.com/2017/09/...itual-and-crk/


In this thread I've posted extensively on Roman Emperor Constantine the Great, who founded the Christian Church, but was really a Sun/Mithras worshipper.
It looks like "taking the knee" was really based on the Mithras rituals...

It looks like behind it all, is the resurrected Roman Mithraic mystery cult, which involves the legend that Sol bows down to the new Sun Mithras (who was really the same "god" as Saturn or Kronos).
See a depiction of Sol taking the knee for Mithras.


In another strange twist, next to the Bank of England in London, a Temple of Mithras has been restored to its original location, with a new office building around it for the new European headquarters of Bloomberg. This was done by the Jewish former billionaire mayor of New York.

See the restored Roman Temple of Mithras under the Bloomberg Building, Walbrook, City of London, UK.

https://web.archive.org/web/20170814...city-of-london

----------


## Firestarter

Personally I think that even the ancient Egyptian "civilisation" (and religion) was preceded (and imitated) by Sumer and even before that Scythia, but there are some shocking claims in the following story, which could be true.


Renegade Pharaoh Akhenaton was the Son of the Sun or Son of Aton, and real King of the Jews and “Lion of Judah". Akhenaton was really the Biblical Moses. The Old Testament is Akhenaton's biography and Judeo-Christianity "his instrument of torture".
Lucifer, Moses, Aaron, Lazarus and Melchizedek are all pseudonyms for Akhenaton. Akhenaton is the “Phoenix” who rose from the ashes after being banished from Egypt.

See Akhenaton as the Sphinx-like lion.



During the coronation of British monarchs the following words from Handel’s Zadok the Priest are sung: “_Zadok the priest and Nathan, crowned King Solomon_”. Zadok is a cryptic reference to the mysterious Melchizedek, mentioned twice in the Tanach (a.k.a. Old Testament), which actually refers to Pharaoh Akhenaton.
Akhenaton is the supposed ancestor of the dragon, aryan, Caanite bloodline, which have taken over the world, and are making our life a living hell...

The Red Cross  on the flag of St. George, the Ulster flag, and Union Jack of England, goes back to ancient Egypt and worshipping Set, who was associated with the colours red and blue.
An ancient name for Egypt was Mori, and the hieroglyphic for "Mori" featured a circle and cross, like those seen on the flag of Britain.

The legend of St. George slaying the dragon actually refers to the god Set, who fought the serpent Apophis, using a spear to overcome this dragon. Set was the original god of the Hyksos dynasty, who later became followers of Akhenaton and his Atonists.
The pharaonic crown of Lower Egypt, dominated by the Hyksos, was known as the Deshret or “red crown”. So the patron saint "St. George" of England, in reality is Set of the Hyksos, and the colour red denotes the Hyksos nobility.

One of the meanings of the Egyptian word Set is “garter”. Like the ancient satanist worshipers of Set and the Egyptian nobility, the Knights of the Garter wear a blue-colored band.
In Egyptian a title for Set was Djeudje (pronounced Djoogee), which is the probable origin of the common name for so many British royals – George (in Dutch Joris), which refers to Set. 

The fictive King Saul is a mythograph for SOL – the sun. Saul symbolised the chiefs of the Cult of Aton, the real quorum behind the Throne of Judah (Yahud), and “Davids”.
The feat of javelin-throwing or axe-wielding is a standard of most solar heroes, like Thor, Odin, Lugh, Horus, Arthur, Indra, Arjuna and Hector.
See King Saul throwing his javelin.



The chief Jesuit is referred to as “The General”, another title for Akhenaton. The skull cap, worn by Jewish rabbis, was originally worn by sun priests of Egypt.
It is the College of Cardinals and their Atonist chiefs who are served by the Hofjuden or “Court Jews”.

Constantine the Great, the Atonist founder of Roman Christianity used the Double-Headed Eagle (phoenix) for his emblem that was later adopted by the Holy Roman Emperors and Freemasonry.
The Vatican is really a front for the all-powerful Cult of Aton which controls the Masonic lodges.
The Vatican resides on the former temple site of the Roman Sun god, Mithras.
The Atonist lion is the emblem of the Vatican.

The pharaonic Lion and Unicorn primarily symbolise the Cult of Aton and Tribe of Judah.
The red lion refers to the pharaohs of Egypt.
See Queen Elizabeth II's coat of arms.



The second most important state building in Egypt was the treasury, the Per Hetch, meaning “White House”, after which the residency of the US president is named...
Camp David does not refer to "King David", but to the “Davids” or Commanders of Aton, the bloodline of Akhenaton.

See Al Gore making the sign of the Lion’s Paw, referring to the lion of "Judah". 



The real reason for Bibles on Masonic altars, is not because Masons are Christians, but because they are Atonists, with the Bible really Akhenaton's biography.
The “G” stands for Gaonim – the Atonist elites who changed their name to Freemason to disguise their Atonist origins. The lower case “g” is a sign for the serpent and the knowledge preserved by the witches of the dragon bloodline.

The Stuarts were known as the “Jacobite” Kings, referring to the father of the Israelites (Atonists).
The allegedly "Protestant" Grand Lodge of England was established on 24 June 1717, St. John the Baptist’s day. Ironically John the Baptist was the patron of the Templars and Hospitallers, both "Catholic" fraternal orders: https://carrothersclan.wordpress.com/tag/lion/
(https://archive.is/uYjqP)

----------


## Firestarter

> Sobek was depicted as a crocodile, a mummified crocodile or a man with the head of a crocodile. He often wore a plumed headdress with a horned sun disk or the crown (of Amon-Ra) and carried the Was sceptre and the Ankh (representing his role as an Osirian healer).
> See the relief from the Temple of Kom Ombo with a solar crown (associated with Ra), the was-sceptre, royal kilt and the ankh in his hand, 2nd century BC.


.



> The cross and crown symbol is often acompanied by a brazen serpent or surrounded by the phrase 'In Hoc Signo Vinces', Latin for 'By this sign thou shalt conquer' . This is a reference to the 13th sign of the Snakeholder Ophiuchus (13th tribe of Dan) and the story of Constantine, who reportedly had a vision of a Chi Rho symbol (px, xristos), and a voice saying 'By this sign thou shalt conquer'(not original banner of templars).
> Cross symbol: Tau- The TAU cross was inscribed on the forehead of every person admitted into the Mysteries of Mithras. When a king was initiated into the Egyptian Mysteries, the TAU was placed against his lips.
> 
> The cross has its origins in the Egyptian Ankh, crux ansata, later symbol of venus, key to life/heaven) In the Mysteries of Egypt, the candidate passed through all forms of actual and imaginary dangers, holding above his head the Crux Ansata , before which the powers of darkness fell back abashed. The student is reminded of the words In hoc signo vinces.
> The tau cross became the Roman and Christian cross.symbol of life and a symbol of death. Persians, Greeks, and Hindus looked upon the cross as a symbol of the equinoxes and the solstices, in the belief that at certain seasons of the year the sun was symbolically crucified upon these imaginary celestial angles.


.
Some have argued that  the ankh, cross with a loop on top, symbolises a key. Then what does the "keystone" mean?
Astrologically, the keystone represents the summer solstice- the sun entering the sign of Cancer at its highest point in the northern sky.



See the the keystone symbol of a Mark Master Mason. The stone wrought by Grand Master Hiram Abiff?
The letters inscribed are short for “_Hiram The Widows Son Sent to King Solomon_".

http://www.allreligionsareone.org/th...rk%20rite.html
(https://archive.is/JdXte)

----------


## Firestarter

Many people point to the 10 guidelines of the Georgia Guidestones for evidence that there's a conspiracy to exterminate more than 90% of the world population "_1. Maintain humanity under 500,000,000 in perpetual balance with nature_".

What isn't widely known is that the Georgia Guidestones appear to be made by Rosicrucians.
In June 1979, an unknown group under the pseudonym "R.C. Christian" hired Elberton Granite Finishing Company to build the Guidestones. R.C. Christian is a wordplay on the mythical founder of the Rosicrucian Society, Christian Rosenkreutz or translated "Christian Rose Cross"  - "Christian R.C.". "R.C. Christian" is mentioned in the first published Rosicrucian document from 1614, the Fraternitatis Rosae Crucis.

The sixth Guidestone, "_6.Let all nations rule internally resolving external disputes in a world court_", references the World court which is one of the principles of a world religion under a world government backed by the Rosicrucians.


Lucifer, the Lightbearer, is often depicted as a male figure with a torch. This appears to reference the Roman Mithras (Sol Invictus) cult.
See depictions of Mithras with torch.




The sixth panel of the Mithraeum at Ostia in Italy shows a whip, crown with 7 spikes and a torch, the Statue of Liberty in New York has 2 of these items.


http://mysterybabylon-watch.blogspot.com/2012/04/
(https://archive.is/PRDYI)

----------


## Firestarter

Most people believe that promotion of the LGTB agenda is relatively new. While the (fast increasing number of, Q) letters are "new", this has been promoted (and practised) by the elites for thousands of years.
Sacrificing children to Baal has also been going on for thousands of years.

During the reign of the Julio-Claudio emperors of Rome, the Cult of Cybele became the state official religion. The Cults of Cybele involved transvestim (cross dressing like the Greek/Roman Hermaphroditus, Dionysus, and Bacchus).
The secret blood cult of Cybele in Rome.



Some early Christians identified Cybele with Mary. In the second century the former priest of Cybele, Montanus, proclaimed that Christ was an incarnation of Attis and that women were the agents of the Great Mother. Montanism was declared as a heresy in the 4th century and it was supposedly wiped out.
When Christianity got started, the Cyble mother-goddess religion were forced underground. Their secret ecstatic sex/blood ceremonies took place in the catacombs under the Vatican. The tunnels under St. Peter’s Basilica were used to conduct human sacrifice rituals and initiations. When Domitian outlawed human sacrifices, these tunnels continued to be used for these sick ceremonies of Cybele, including child sacrifice...

The Cybele cult was led by female priestesses and the Archigalli, the high priest of the subordinate Gallae. The Gallae priests were castrated in Cybele’s honour. Cybele worshippers were organised into fraternities, the Dendrophori (Tree-bearers) and Cannophori (Reed-bearers).
The Gallae festivals were full of passionate frenzy, self-flagellation, clashing of cymbals, and dancing to the wailing drone of oriental flutes.
Cybele’s religion was a blood cult that including cutting themselves during rituals. The cult included priestesses, including Amazonian, transgendered female priests. Only women and castrated men were allowed to attend  the main celebrations for Cybele, which were more like wild orgies than religious ritual.

In 2002, archaeologists in North Yorkshire, England discovered the skeleton of a cross-dressing “transvestite” eunuch dating from the 4th Century AD. It was probably the skeleton of a castrated Gallae priest for the Goddess Cybele.
The dancing men holding hands along their road probably represent Cybele's priesthood, the Gallae (Transvestites), and her sons and soldier attendants, the Corybantes.



Charles Martel divides the realm between his sons Pepin and Carloman.



According to Masonic myth, Charles Martel (688 – 741 AD) was the patron of architecture, and the founder of French Freemasonry.
According to legend, Martel was initiated into Freemasonry by Namus Grecus. The same Grecus that had participated in building Solomon’s Temple in Jerusalem more than thousand years before: https://mindcontrolblackassassins.co...ult-of-cybele/
(https://archive.is/xeKOR)

----------


## Firestarter

> Originally Posted by Prince Arthur
> 
> 
> So far we have identified *EIGHT* Knights of the Garter (a British Order *limited to 24* Knights at any one time) with close ties to Hitler during the run-up to World War II.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Now we will introduce a *NINTH (out of 24)….!*
> 
> ...


We have already identified 11 knights/ladies of the Garter that were connected with the Nazi regime.
The 12th Nazi KG named in this thread is none other than Prince Arthur, Duke of Connaught, when he was Governor-General of Canada, who was associated with the teenage Joachim von Ribbentrop!


In 1932, negotiations to make Adolf Hitler Chancellor of Germany took place at the home of Joachim von Ribbentrop.
Von Ribbentrop continued his remarkable career as head of Germany's foreign intelligence service and in 1936 was selected by Hitler as ambassador to the UK and in 1938 became Germany’s Minister for Foreign Affairs in 1938.
Why did the anglophile Hitler select Von Ribbentrop for these important jobs?!?

In 1910, Von Ribbentrop aged 17 years, arrived in Canada with his older brother Lothar.
Joachim von Ribbentrop became quite popular in Ottawa high society where he settled.

The centre of Ottawa high society at the time was Rideau Hall, the residence of Canada’s Governor General, Prince Arthur, Duke of Connaught (KG in 1867).
Prince Arthur was the son of Queen Victoria, brother of (the later deposed) "Nazi" King Edward VII (KG in 1911), and Grand Master of the United Grand Lodge of England from 1901 to 1939.

Von Ribbentrop was introduced to Prince Arthur and his wife Princess Louise Margaret of Prussia by Arthur Fitzpatrick, son of Canada’s Chief Justice, Sir Charles Fitzpatrick.
Von Ribbentrop was quickly invited to Rideau Hall for dinner at least twice, where he talked to the Princess in German.

After the Great War (WW I) broke out, in August 1914 Von Ribbentrop was forced to leave Ottawa, never to return to Canada: https://www.historicalsocietyottawa....sser-known/rib
(https://archive.is/BdFNf)


Even before going to Canada, Von Ribbentrop lived in London.
In 1914, Von Ribbentrop left Canada, temporary moving from the neutral USA to Rotterdam on the Holland-America line.

In 1918, 1st Lieutenant Von Ribbentrop was stationed in Istanbul, Turkey, where he became a friend of Franz von Papen (before or after the genocidal Young Turks resigned), who in 1933 played a major part in bringing Hitler to power (with the assistance of Von Ribbentrop). Von Papen was awarded the Knight Magistral Grand Cross of the Sovereign Military Order of Malta in April 1933 for helping Hitler to become Fuhrer.
For his father-in-law's champagne firm, Von Ribbentrop did business with Jewish bankers and organised the Impegroma Importing Company with Jewish financing.

Hitler selected Von Ribbentrop for UK ambassador because "he knows quite a lot of important people in England" to forge an Anglo-German alliance.
Von Ribbentrop in London conspired with Edward VIII; Bank of England Governor Montagu Norman; and British foreign minister Edward Frederick Lindley Wood, 1st Earl of Halifax (KG 1931, Chancellor of the Order of the Garter from 1943 to 1959).
See British PM Neville Chamberlain, Benito Mussolini, Halifax, and Count Ciano at the Opera of Rome, January 1939.


Ironically as ambassador Von Ribbentrop grew ever more disgusted with English good manners, openly showing his contempt, which worsened his relations with the British Foreign Office.
So the anglophile Hitler sidelined Von Ribbentrop.

Instead of forging an alliance with Britain, as Foreign Minister Von Ribbentrop wanted to deal with Joseph Stalin, negotiating the Russian-German non-aggression pact.
When Hitler decided to break the pact, Von Ribbentrop was opposed to the attack on the Soviet Union in 1941:



> A German attack on Russia would only give a lift to English morale. It would be evaluated there as German doubt of the success of our war against England. We would in this fashion not only admit that the war would still last a long time, but we could in this way actually lengthen instead of shorten it.


.
On 14 June 1945, after Germany's surrender, Von Ribbentrop was arrested in Hamburg. He was found with a letter addressed to the British Prime Minister Winston Churchill criticising British foreign policy for anti-German sentiments, and blaming Britain for the break-up of Germany and the advancement of Communism into central Europe.

At his show trial by the Allies in Nuremberg after the war, Von Ribbentrop denied knowing anything of the "Holocaust".
He was the first Nazi to be executed by hanging on 16 October 1946 for war crimes: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joachim_von_Ribbentrop

----------


## Firestarter

I've earlier posted about eugenics psychopath Bertrand Russell in this thread: Dragon-court#post6826239


In 1952, Bertrand Russell published "_The Impact Of Science On Society_" in which he describes the need for a scientific dictatorship.
The COVID pandemic has surely brought the scientific dictatorship as envisioned by Bertrand Russell much closer.


See some excerpts.
.



> I think the subject which will be of most importance politically is mass psychology ... Its importance has been enormously increased by the growth of modern methods of propaganda. Of these the most influential is what is called 'education.' Religion plays a part, though a diminishing one; the press, the cinema, and the radio play an increasing part ... It may be hoped that in time anybody will be able to persuade anybody of anything if he can catch the patient young and is provided by the State with money and equipment.
> The subject will make great strides when it is taken up by scientists under a scientific dictatorship ... The social psychologists of the future will have a number of classes of school children on whom they will try different methods of producing an unshakable conviction that snow is black.
> (...)
> 
> Fitche laid it down that education should aim at destroying free will, so that, after pupils have left school, they shall be incapable, throughout the rest of their lives, of thinking or acting otherwise than as their schoolmasters would have wished ... Diet, injections, and injunctions will combine, from a very early age, to produce the sort of character and the sort of beliefs that the authorities consider desirable, and any serious criticism of the powers that be will become psychologically impossible ...
> (...)
> 
> The system, one may surmise, will be something like this: except possibly in the governing aristocracy, all but 5 per cent of males and 30 per cent of females will be sterilised. The 30 per cent of females will be expected to spend the years from eighteen to forty in reproduction, in order to secure adequate cannon fodder. As a rule, artificial insemination will be preferred to the natural method ...
> Gradually, by selective breeding, the congenital differences between rulers and ruled will increase until they become almost different species. A revolt of the plebs would become as unthinkable as an organised insurrection of sheep against the practice of eating mutton.
> ...


https://www.ukcolumn.org/article/ber...cience-society

----------


## Firestarter

I've read the following book by Philip Gardiner about "secret societies", but conclude that it's more about religions in general.
If I understand correctly, according to Gardiner there is no real difference between "normal" organised religions and "secret societies". If so, I disagree as most people that belong to a "normal" religion won't keep this a secret...


There is a large overlap with information already posted in this thread.
Some of the topics described in this book.

Anunnaki (the shining ones)
Serpent / dragon worshipping

See a medieval snake sword.



Isis
Moon / sun worshipping (with Christ symbolising the sun and Mary linked to the moon)

Knights Templar
Freemasonry

See the illuminated all-seeing-eye of god in a triangle (Sufi or Knights Templar?). A symbol later used by freemasonry and the Illuminati.



Philip Gardiner – _The forbidden knowledge of Secret Societies_ (2007, 2 MB): https://ia800207.us.archive.org/30/i...forbidknow.pdf

----------


## Prince Arthur

Quiz Knight Part 1 by Prince Arthur, on Flickr


  May be of interest…

  Quiz Knight Powerpint Download Link

https://pubastrology.files.wordpress...-part-1-v1.ppt

'https://pubastrology.files.wordpress.com/2021/10/quiz-knight-part-1-v1.ppt'

----------


## Firestarter

Lord Bertrand Russell published his book on (pseudo) science in the Brave New World in 1931.
The first part of the book is very boring, and it only starts to get interesting in chapter 9 "Technique in Physiology".
I find chapter 15 "Education in a Scientific Society" on a caste system where the lower class is destined (educated) to serve the higher "superclass" the most interesting, as it effectively describes some of the discrimination I faced at school and work as a talented boy, young man. Of course in our Brave New World a white man younger than 40 can't be discriminated against, according to political correctness...

See some excerpts.



> Ordinary men and women will be expected to be docile, industrious, punctual, thoughtless, and contented. Of these qualities probably contentment will be considered the most important. In order to produce it, all the researches of psycho-analysis, behaviourism, and biochemistry will be brought into play. Children will be educated from their earliest years in the manner which is found least likely to produce complexes. Almost all will be normal, happy, healthy boys or girls.
> (...)
> 
> Formal lessons, in so far as they exist, will be conducted by means of the cinema or the radio, so that one teacher can give simultaneous lessons in all the classes throughout a whole country.
> (...)
> 
> *On those rare occasions, when a boy or girl [is] the intellectual equal of the rulers, a difficult situation will arise, requiring serious consideration. If the youth is content to abandon his previous associates and to throw in his lot whole-heartedly with the rulers, he may, after suitable tests, be promoted, but if he shows any regrettable solidarity with his previous associates, the rulers will reluctantly conclude that there is nothing to be done with him except to send him to the lethal [death] chamber before his ill-disciplined intelligence has had time to spread revolt.* This will be a painful duty to the rulers, but I think they will not shrink from performing it.
> (...)
> 
> A great deal of scientific knowledge will be concealed from all but a few. There will be arcane reserved for a priestly class of researchers, who will be carefully selected for their combination of brains with loyalty. One may, I think, expect that research will be much more technical than fundamental. The men at the head of any department of research will be elderly, and content to think that the fundamentals of their subject are sufficiently known. Discoveries which upset the official view of fundamentals, if they are made by young men, will incur disfavour, and if rashly published will lead to degradation.


.
https://isgp-studies.com/bertrand-ru...d-dictatorship
Bertrand Russell - _The Scientific Outlook_ (16.2 MB)
https://ia802608.us.archive.org/16/i...o030217mbp.pdf


I've previously posted about eugenics psychopath Bertrand Russell: Dragon-court#post6826239

----------


## Firestarter

Arguably the most famous Amsterdam church is the Westerkerk (West church), with the tower Westertoren for centuries the highest building in the city, designed by Hendrick Cornelisz de Keyser and built from 1620 to 1631 (with the tower finished in 1638).

I was looking at the tower one day and noticed 2 arches (gates) right above the clock. And also what looks like an arch below the Amsterdam coat of arms.
I also see lots of symbolism in the rest of the church, but not quite sure what to make of it.



With the Von Habsburg crown on top (I can remember when the blue was yellow).
Amsterdam had supported Holy Roman Emperor Maximilian I (Von Habsburg, 1459 - 1519) in some wars in the Netherlands, and were "rewarded" with the right to use "his" crown in the Amsterdam coat of arms (also with the crown). Maximilian I was installed as Knight of the Garter by King Henry VII of England in 1489.

See the inside of the Westerkerk, with the arches and pillars.

(in Dutch): https://archive.md/gD4Ea
https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Westerkerk_(Amsterdam)



Another church in (the east of) Amsterdam is the Christus Koningkerk (Christ King church), at the James Wattstraat.
It was finished in 1959, and only in use as a church until 1996.

The strange thing is that it doesn't look like a church at all.
Instead of a tower, it features a double arch, with the cross at the centre on top (this photo is probably from the 1960s).

(in Dutch): https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_...-58,_Amsterdam


It reminds me of the following arch that I've previously posted about.
To me it looks like the "cross" at the Christus Koningkerk symbolises both "Christ" and the "sun"...



> This is how it looked a long time ago, before WW II probably. Picture take from the roof of the Amsterdams Lyceum?
> There is a statue of a woman flanked by 2 lions, with behind her the twin pillars, with the arched sun on top, with 13 rays.
> Behind, below it are 6 arches on both sides of the twin pillars, making a total of 13 arches.


are-Freemasons-good-or-evil

----------


## Firestarter

South of the Christus Koningkerk is Frankendael.
Frankendael was orginally a vacation home and later become home to the wealthy Gildemeester family. Frankendael still exists as a park.

Frankendael has the following gate, with the gold Mercure in the blue circle...



In 1794, when the Batavian Republic (Bataafse Republiek) was founded as a threat to the House of Orange-Nassau, Jan Gildemeester got an important government position.
When shortly thereafter the French army of Napoleon invaded, to turn the Netherlands into a monarchy, Kraijenhoff and Gildemeester welcomed the French with open arms!

They had the wonderful idea to plant a freedom tree (Vrijheidsboom) on the Dam, so they took a spruce tree from... Frankendael that sort of was the start of the Kingdom of the Netherlands.
So in a sense, Frankendael IS the foundation of the Netherlands.

See the fountain with the 3 statues - Amphitrite, Triton (their son) and Neptune - made in 1714, with the Frankendael mansion in the background.

(in Dutch) https://archive.md/eVy1V

----------


## Firestarter

Here's some more on the Most Noble Order of the Garter - including some great pictures.
Not many people know that the Order of the Garter was originally called "The Order of St. George", and that it had this name continuously for the first 250 years after it was founded.

See a painting of Henry VIII and the Knights of the Order of St George.



See a painting of Edward VI and his Council, watched by the dying King Henry VIII, ‘confounding’ the Pope.
Leading members of the Council, Somerset, Warwick and Bedford, are wearing the collar of the Order of St. George, circa 1575.



On 17 March 1552-3, in the preamble to the new Statutes, Edward declared: 


> that olde serpent Satan filled and stuffed the very statutes and ordinances of this fellowship with many obscure, superstitious and repugnante opinions.
> [He intended] to defeate this so great malayse of that subtil enemy …. by reducing (the Order) to his original estate and pristyn fundacion


.
In its first Article (Caput Primum) Edward ordered: 


> First of all be hit decreed, that this order from hensforth shall be cauled the order of the Garter, and nat of Saynte George, lest the honor which is dew to God the Creator of all things might seme to be given to any creature


Edward also decreed that the figure of St. George should no longer be part of the insignia, but should be replaced by a mounted figure of an anonymous horseman; and that the main feast should be held at Whitsuntide (instead of on St. George’s Day).

See a portrait of King Edward VI wearing the collar of the Order of St George, circa 1547.



On 24 April 1552, shortly after Somerset’s death, Edward noted in his diary that “_the Order of the Garter was wholly altered, as appears by the new Statutes_”.
Many of Edward’s intentions were never put into effect, as he suddenly died on 6 July 1553, and was succeeded by his sister Mary.
Mary died in 1558 and was succeeded by Elizabeth I, who invariably referred to it as "The Order of the Garter" and in in 1567 Elizabeth formally discontinued the practice of calling it the "Order of St. George named the Garter".

Later Philip, again reinsted the St. George in the title (used alongside Garter). For example that was its "official" title in 1606 in the Statutes of the Order when Robert Cecil was installed as a KG by Elizabeth’s Stuart successor King James I.
James I restored the annual feast of St. George at Windsor.

The new regime under Oliver Cromwell intended to make an end to the "Order of St. George named the Garter".
The Order was maintained by the "King in exile" Charles II, who proclaimed himself King in Jersey after the execution of his father.

Elias Ashmole’s “Institutions laws and ceremonies of the most Noble Order of the Garter” in 1672, and Charles himself described it as "Our most Noble Order of the Garter".

See a ticket for the installation of the Order of the Garter in April 1805.



In 1841 George Frederick Beltz, Lancaster Herald, published "Memorials of the Most Noble Order of the Garter, from its Foundations to the Present Time": https://insearchofsaintgeorge.com/ch...ed-the-garter/
(https://archive.is/zNW9I)

----------


## Firestarter

Recently there have been all of these stories about Bill Gates being the largest farm land owner in the USA, while in reality the large investment funds (of which BlackRock and Vanguard are by far the biggest) rule supreme...
The following story shows that controlling food supply is nothing new. For example the Roman Empire controlled the grain trade (using unfair taxes to starve Africa, which is apparently also nothing new).


After the Fourth Crusade (1202-04), the Black Nobilty of Venice took control over grain routes. Eventually, Venetian grain trade extended from the North-West of Europe to the Mongol empire in the East.
Until the fifteenth century, Venice continued to dominate "world" economics (without America of course), to branche out to Antwerp, parts of France, Amsterdam and much of present-day Switzerland.

From this Venetian-Lombard-Burgundian nexus, the 1995 the food cartel's 6 leading grain companies were either founded, or inherited.
I will use/summarise the information from the LaRouche story, but I note that since 1995 this monopoly over the worldwide food supply has been extended even further, and the "pandemic" was staged to control who will be fed and who will be starved...

The "Big Six" leading grain cartel companies are: Minneapolis- and Geneva-based Cargill; New York-based Continental Grain Company; Paris-based Louis-Dreyfus; Brazil- and Netherlands, Antilles-based Bunge and Born; Switzerland-based André; and Illinois- and Hamburg (Germany) based Archer Daniels Midland/Töpfer.
The Anglo-Dutch-Swiss food cartel  also own shipping fleets, and have long-established relationships to control commodity trading exchanges on which grain is traded.



Cargill is run by the inter-married MacMillan and and Cargill families;
Continental is managed by the Fribourg family;
Louis-Dreyfus is controlled by the Dreyfus family;
André is run by the André family;
Bunge and Born is directed by the Hirsch and Born families.

Archer Daniels Midland's purchase of Töpfer increased ADM's presence in the world grain trade.
Töpfer's trade is situated within the old Venice-Swiss-Amsterdam-Paris routes, and has extensive business ties with the British Crown controlled Rothschild Bank.

In 1994-95, the cartel's 4 food export regions produced and traded 88% of the world's wheat exports. The cartel dominate 76-97% of the world's grain exports.



In 1994, the cartel's food export regions controlled 89% of the world's export of whole milk powder; 94% of the world's 653 million metric tons of butter exports; and 86% of the world's cheese exports.
The Anglo-Dutch Unilever plays a key role in control over the (exported) whole milk powder. Unilever is the number-one producer of ice cream and margarine in the world.

In 1994, the cartel's food export regions exported 85% of the world's beef and veal.
Four of the biggest beef exporters are Cargill, Archer Daniels Midland/Töpfer, ConAgra/Peavey, and Iowa Beef Processors (renamed IBP).

In 1994, the food cartel export sectors mastered 90% of the international trade in soybeans; 90% of the international trade in soybean meals; and, with British Commonwealth member India, 92% of the soybean meal exports.

The food cartel also controls feed for animals and seed for planting.
British Petroleum (not only oil!), is the largest animal feed producer in Europe and second largest in the US; Cargill is the biggest producer of animal feed and hybrid seed in the world; and Continental Grain is also a large producer of feed and a major force in seed production: https://larouchepub.com/other/1995/2...dsor_food.html
(https://archive.md/J8a2g)

----------


## Firestarter

> The Coefficients met monthly at London’s St. Ermin’s Hotel from 1902 to 1908 as both a diners club and think-tank.
> Members included: Lord Bertrand Russell; Lord Alfred Milner (KG, war Minister at the time); Viscount Edward Grey (Knight of the Garter in 1912); Lord Robert Cecil (cousin to Arthur Balfour); Halford Mackinder (head of the Fabian London School of Economics, founder of Geopolitics); Sidney and Beatrice Webb (Fabian socialists).
> Another Milner ally was Leo Amery, who became intimate of Winston Churchill (another Knight of the Garter).


It appears that the Society for Psychical Research founded both the Fabian and Theosophical Societies.
The SPR was founded in 1882 by the brothers Arthur and Gerald Balfour (Arthur of Balfour declaration fame, who succeeded his uncle Salisbury as PM and ultimately became a KG in 1922) and their in-laws, Lord Rayleigh and Professor Sidgwick. Gerald Balfour became president of the SPR.
In the early twentieth century, the SPR was dominated by members of Milner's Kindergarten (a.k.a. the Round Table).

Emily Lytton Lutyens was the sister-in-law of Gerald Balfour. Emily was the daughter of Robert Lytton (1st Earl of Lytton, former Viceroy of India) and the granddaughter of Bulwer Lytton (Imperator of the Internal College of the Rosicrucian Order from 1849 to 1865) and a Theosopist disciple of Annie Besant and the foster-mother of Jiddu Krishnamurti (who was promoted as the World Teacher Lord Maitreya).
Emily Lutyens' brother, 2nd Earl of Lytton Victor Bulwer-Lytton, became a KG in 1933...

Lord Salisbury, PM of England from 1885-1902, was the brother of the mother of Arthur and Gerald Balfour.
Lord Salisbury (Robert Gascoyne-Cecil) was part of the high nobility Cecil family that effectively controlled the Rhodes-Milner Round Table. I found 13 Cecils installed into the Order of the Garter.

William Cecil, 1st Baron Burghley - 1572
Thomas Cecil, 2nd Baron Burghley – 1601
Robert Cecil, 1st Earl of Salisbury – 1606
William Cecil, 2nd Earl of Salisbury – 1624
William Cecil, 2nd Earl of Exeter – 1630
James Cecil, 3rd Earl of Salisbury – 1680

James Cecil, 1st Marquess of Salisbury – 1793
Brownlow Cecil, 2nd Marquess of Exeter – 1827
James Gascoyne-Cecil, 2nd Marquess of Salisbury – 1842
Robert Gascoyne-Cecil, 3rd Marquess of Salisbury – 1878
James Gascoyne-Cecil, 4th Marquess of Salisbury – 1917
William Cecil, 5th Marquess of Exeter – 1937
Robert Gascoyne-Cecil, Viscount Cranborne – 1946 (Nobel Prize in 1937): http://www.balaams-ass.com/journal/prophecy/cnp-3.htm
(https://archive.is/knkRA)


The previous interesting essay seems a summary of the following book that puts the Theosophical Society in the context of earlier secret/occult traditions, going back to ancient Greece, Rosicrucians, Cabalists, and freemasonry.
Sadly missing is the influence of Theosophy later in the 20th century (e.g. Gandhi and the 14th Dalai Lama).

Its author James Webb died in 1980 of a reported "suicide"...

James Webb - _The Occult Underground_ (1974): https://archive.org/details/47318849...lt-underground



Theosophy is occult, Luciferian, and associated with eugenics, with Theosophical leaders like Madame Blavatsky, Annie Besant, Lady Emily Lutyens, and Rudolph Steiner all promoting the evolution of "superior races" and the elimination of "inferior races", calling for eugenic policies.

Aleister Crowley, W.B. Yeats, and other members of the Theosophy associated Order of the Golden Dawn also enthusiastically embraced eugenics policies to develop a "master-race of superbeings".
While "Modernist bohemian seekers" like the Huxley brothers, H.G. Wells and D.H. Lawrence also supported eugenics.

Several members of the Society for Psychical Research (SPR), an important organisation for the New Age, were also leading members of the Eugenics Society — Arthur Balfour, William McDougall and FCS Schiller.
Also several SPR researchers outside Britain called for eugenics, including Nobel prize-winners Charles Richet and Alexis Carrel: https://www.philosophyforlife.org/bl...itual-eugenics
(https://archive.is/tlDIc)

----------


## Firestarter

Mohandas Karamchand Gandhi grew up without affinity for any religion. When he was in college in England, 2 Theosophists encouraged him to read the Bhagavad Gita, which holds a central place in Theosophy. So he read the Gita, and attended Theosophical classes and read Theosophical literature like "The Key to Theosophy".

While Gandhi later in life tried to portray himself as a model Hindu, in reality he was a Theosophist (which is really Satanism)
According to Indian writer, Ved Mehta, “_It was actually thanks to his Theosophist friends that Gandhi started learning about his own religion_".

Gandhi was introduced to founder of Theosophy Madame Blavatsky and fellow Theosophist Annie Besant.
Gandhi maintained a contact with the Theosophical Society and Besant while in South Africa and back in India.

In 1885, European and Indian Theosophists helped found the Indian National Congress (INC, like ANC?) and held a strong connection with (and control over) the Indian national rights movement, to divide the country and keep it under British control after "independence". Annie Besant, second President of the Theosophical Society from 1907 to 1931, also became president of the INC in 1917.

In 1919, Gandhi and Besant publicly stopped working together, and the Theosophical Society formally stopped having a leadership role in the INC: http://usreligion.blogspot.com/2013/...ection-to.html


I don't know if everything in the following long article is factual, but if only half of it is, that's enough to prove that Gandhi was really a British agent, curbing the Indian independence struggle into non-agression...
Arguably the most important evidence against the myth of Gandhi the "freedom fighter" were his actions in British colony South Africa.

In 1887, Gandhi travelled to London, England for his education, where he reportedly graduated as a lawyer. It isn't clear how he could get in without a proper diploma. It is likely that he was supported (recruited) by the British Secret Intelligence Service.
Gandhi was recruited/supported by 2 British imperialists Lord Roberts of Kandahar (who was stationed in India for most of his career and the aristocratic Admiral Edmond Slade, who financed Gandhi’s eductaion in London, while his daughter Madeline Slade, later followed him to India, acting as a liason to British Intelligence.

See Gandhi with fellow spies (?) in London.



After returning to India without achieving any notoriety, in 1893, Mohandas Gandhi arrived in South Africa, where he started a law practice.
In South Africa, he openly shared the racist (Aryan) beliefs of the Theosophists. Gandhi complained of Indians being locked up in prison alongside Blacks: 


> We could understand not being classed with whites, but to be placed on the same level as the Natives seemed too much to put up with. Kaffirs [Blacks] are as a rule uncivilized—the convicts even more so. They are troublesome, very dirty and live like animals.


.
In 1899, the man who guided his training in Britain, Lord Roberts, arrived in Cape Town as commander of the British Army during the Gold War, to steal the gold from the Boers (later used to finance the Bolsheviks and WW I).
Sergeant major Gandhi was part of a special ambulance corps that assisted the British Empire forces against the "Kaffirs".

See Gandhi with the Indian Ambulance Corps.



After returning to India, Mohandas Gandhi sailed for England in July 1914, just in time for World War I.
See Gandhi seated in the centre of the Indian Ambulance Corps in 1914.



When Gandhi once again returned to his native India in January 1915, the Theosophical Society with the help of Nobel prize winning author Rabindranath Tagore, got him called the title of "Mahatma" (great soul).
In November 1925, Madeline Slade arrived at Gandhi's Ashram. Madeline with funds from the Bank of England financed Gandhi's non-resistance (?). Gandhi changed her name to Mirabehn (after the Indian goddess Meera Bai).

When Gandhi again arrived in London in 1931, he was treated like a celebrity, meeting PM Ramsey MacDonald, and had tea with the king at Buckingham Palace. He also gave a praised speech at the 1931 "Round Table Conference" in London, organised by Chatham House (Royal Institute of International Affairs) presided over by Lord Lothian (Philip Kerr, leader of Milner's Round Table from 1925 to 1940).
See Gandhi and Mirabehn before leaving India in 1931.



In December 1931, Gandhi also met Mussolini (another British Intelligence agent) and became friendly, with Gandhi praising Il Duce’s “_service to the poor, his opposition to super-urbanization, his efforts to bring about a coordination between Capital and Labour, his passionate love for his people_”.
Gandhi also advised the Czechs and Jews to adopt nonviolence toward  (not fight against) the Nazis.

Jawaharlar Nehru worked with Gandhi for the partition of India and was PM from 1947 to 1964 and Muhammad Ali Jinnah became the first "Muslim" governor-general of the newly created nation of Pakistan.
Both men were trained as spies in Britain (?)...

Gandhi was also affiliated with freemasonry (maybe even became a member of a lodge).
Gandhi met members of the European Committee at a Masonic Lodge in Johannesburg. He also exchanged letters with the Grand Master of the Grand Lodge of England Lord Ampthill. The author of Gandhi’s biography, Reverend J.J. Doke, was also a mason: https://himjournals.com/article/articleID=302
(https://archive.is/xPgn0)


A little known fact is that none other than "Mahatma" Gandhi was a member of the Fabian Society. Gandhi supported India’s Caliphate Movement and became a member of the Central Khilafat Committee which aimed to restore the Muslim Empire: Enslaved-by-World-Bank-and-IMF

----------


## Firestarter

Theosophy is really the ultimate form of hypocrisy, preaching freedom, justice and human rights for all, while really promoting eugenics based on a racist "Aryan supremacy" worldview.
Isn't it strange how all of this famous leaders were really associated with each other, fighting against... humanity?
While the real "rebels" remain anonymous...


I guess that nobody told Subhas Chandra Bose (a.k.a. "Netaji", revered leader) that Stalin, Mussolini and Hitler behind the scense were really the best of buddies with the English elite.
Subhas Bose made it all the way to President of the Indian National Congress (INC), wanting to actually fight against the British occupation of India. He looked for help in the Soviet Union, Italy, Germany and Japan during World War II, after Gandhi uncermoniously expelled him from the INC in 1939.
Not very surprising Subhas Bose died after his plane crashed in in Japanese-occupied Formosa (now Taiwan) on 18 August 1945; he was finished off in hospital (just another "accident"!)...

So while while Mohandas Gandhi and Jawaharlal Nehru promoted to NOT fight against the British, Bose founded the Indian National Army (INA), to fight against the British occupation of Southeast Asia through the Raj.
Throughout the 1930s, Bose visited Germany and Italy, looking for help from the Axis troops against the British. Not knowing that Joseph Stalin, Adolf Hitler and Benito Mussolini were effectively British agents, just like Gandhi!

After Gandhi ousted him as president of the INC in 1939, in early 1941 Bose returned to Europe, escaping India through Afghainstan.
After asking Stalin to support his anti-British activities, Stalin sent him to Nazi Germany, where he met the Nazi foreign minister, Joachim von Ribbentrop.

He was even introduced to Hitler, see Subhas Bose shaking hands with Hitler in May 1942.



Bose in vain tried to organise a joint Nazi-Soviet-Italian-Japanese “Quadruple Alliance” against Britain, who would fight against the Raj.
After years in Germany, the Nazis in turn sent him to Japan, where he traveled to by submarine in early 1943.

History falsifiers have discredited Bose as both a Nazi collaborator and a Stalin stooge, but in reality he was merely seeking help to fight against the British where he hoped he could find it: https://counterview.org/2015/09/28/b...ons-for-india/
(https://archive.is/CDpqO)

----------


## Firestarter

It's amazing that so many of the most famous Indians of the 20th century were Lucifer worshipping Theosophists...
Most people have never heard of the man, but for those interested in occult, spiritual, mystic religiosity, he's almost famous. It was the Theosophical Society that promoted the Indian Jiddu Krishnamurti (1895–1986) as the Maitreya (World Teacher).

In April/May 1909, Charles Webster Leadbeater "discovered" the 14-year-old Jiddu Krishnamurti, at the private beach of the Theosophical Society Headquarters in Adyar, Madras (Chennai). Krishnamurti's father and longtime Theosophist, Jiddu Narayaniah, was employed by the Society. Leadbeater thought that Krishnamurti could be groomed as the "World Teacher" and took Krishnamurti, and his younger brother Jiddu "Nitya" Nityananda in his and the Society's claws.
In 1906, Leadbeater had been charged with "perversion" against young boys. While he was never sentenced, there are many rumours that Leadbeater sexually abused Krishnamurti.

In March 1910, High Priestess of the Theosophical Society Annie Besant (who had also been an early member of the Fabian Society), with permission of their father, became the legal guardian of Krishnamurti and his brother.
Their father later tried in vain to get guardianship back, accusing them of child abuse...

In 1911, the Theosophical Society founded the Order of the Star in the East (OSE) to prepare the world for the arrival of the Maitreya (World Teacher). Its precursor was the Order of the Rising Sun (1910–11).
Its successor was the Order of the Star based at Ommen, the Netherlands (1927–29).

See Jiddu Krishnsmurti with his mentor Annie Besant in the US.



On 3 August 1929, in Ommen, Krishnamurti made a famous speech:



> I maintain that Truth is a pathless land, and you cannot approach it by any path whatsoever, by any religion, by any sect… Truth, being limitless, unconditioned, unapproachable by any path whatsoever, cannot be organized, nor should any organization be formed to lead or to coerce people along any particular path…


https://youtu.be/VYnxRYAHmEs


During World War II, Krishnamurti made new friends in the US, including none other than Bertrand Russell, and Aldous and Maria Huxley: https://www.philosophyforlife.org/bl...hollywood-star

----------


## Firestarter

Maybe it shouldn't even surprise anybody that THE follow-up of Gandhi, the 14th Dalai Lama, was also an honorary member of the Luciferian Theosophical Society.



In 1956, accompanied by the Panchen Lama and a party of Tibetan Buddhists, he visited the international headquarters of the Theosophical Society in Adyar, Chennai (formerly Madras). Later the Dalai Lama praised the Theosophists’ openness to many faith traditions.
In 1959, the Dalai Lama escaped Chinese occupied Tibet, and took refuge in Dharamsala in the north of India. He went to Adyar to entertain some 300 guests.

An early book of the Dalai Lama, the Opening of the Wisdom-Eye, is a Theosophical corruption of Buddhist teachings. Its first English edition was published by the Theosophical Publishing House in 1966.

In 1972, representatives of the Theosophical Society in America, President Joy Mills and Helen Zahara, visited the Dalai Lama in Dharamsala and invited him to speak at the Theosophical Society in America headquarters.
In 1973, the Dalai Lama toured Europe with his message of hypocisy to enslave mankind. In the Netherlands, he stayed at St. Michael’s Theosophical Center in Huizen, and participated in a panel discussion in Besant Hall.
In December 1975, the Dalai Lama gave a lecture in Adyar, when Theosophists from all over the world had gathered to celebrate the founding of the Theosophical Society in 1875.

In 1980, the Dalai Lama visited the headquarters of the Theosophical Society in Varanasi, India.
in 1981, the Dalai Lama stayed at the headquarters of the Theosophical Society in America in Wheaton, Illinois. 
In 1988, the Dalai Lama once again visited the Indian headquarters of the Theosophical Society in Varanasi.

In 1989, the Dalai Lama wrote a foreword to the new edition of "The Voice of the Silence" by Theosophy founder Helena Petrovna Blavatsky.
In 1990, the Dalai Lama delivered the Besant Lecture on the opening day of the 115th Theosophical International Convention. That year, he also released his book "In Honour of Dr. Annie Besant".

In May 2010, Theosophical Society in America President Betty Bland and Vice President Tim Boyd travelled to Cedar Falls, Iowa for an audience with the Dalai Lama.
See Betty Bland, Tim Boyd, Dalai Lama, Lily Boyd, David Bland, 2010.



The Theosophical Society in America sponsored Dalai Lama's event at the University of Chicago on 17 July 2011, where he spoke to a crowd of 8,000 people: https://theosophy.wiki/en/Tenzin_Gya...XIV_Dalai_Lama
(https://archive.is/IQKS5)



The Theosophistical Hypocriticalness Dalai Lama makes this thread full circle. The Dalai Lama was also connected to German Nazis, and pictured with Nazi-supporters like the ruthless Chilean dictator Pinochet.
See in the left photo, the Dalai Lama with Pinochet and his good friend, the mass murderer Dr. Bruno Beger, an officer in the SS who was involved in the experiments at the Auschwitz concentration Camp.
On the right photo is the Dalai Lama with Shoko Asahara (of the Japanese Aum Shinrikyo cult that released sarin gas in the subway system of Tokyo in 1995).

https://www.lawfulpath.com/forum/vie...p?p=6086#p6086

----------


## Firestarter

Lord Bertrand Russell adopted the Frankfurt School's ideas for mass social engineering which he described in his 1951 book "The Impact of Science on Society".
Willi Munzenberg summed up the Frankfurt School’s goals with: "_We will make the West so corrupt that it stinks_".

In 1923 the "Institute" was officially established with funding from Felix Weil (1898-1975). One of the people involved with founding the Frankfurt School was the Jewish Hungarian banker son Georg Lukacs.
When Hitler came to power, the members of the Institut relocated to the US, where they infiltrated the major US universities including: Columbia, Princeton, Brandeis, and Berkeley.

Later the Frankfurt School included as members: Herbert Marcuse (the 1960s guru of the New Left), Max Horkheimer, Theodor Adorno, Erich Fromm (the writer), Leo Lowenthal, and Jurgen Habermas.

The "Frankfurt School" was a group of German-American scholars who developed a method to destroy society as we know it, to makes the herd easier to control through a "quiet cultural revolution" that included:
1. The creation of racism offences; 2. Continual change to create confusion; 3. The teaching of sex and homosexuality to children; 4. The undermining of schools’ and teachers’ authority;
5. Mass immigration to destroy identity.; 6. The promotion of excessive drinking, 7. Emptying churches; 8. An unreliable legal system with bias against victims of crime;
9. Dependency on the state or state benefits; 10. Control and dumbing down of media; 11. Encouraging the breakdown of the family.

Needless to say that the Frankfurt School's dogma also promoted the radical feminist pronouncements that has dominated all major newspapers, television programmes and education (until it was overrun by the LGBT madness: https://archive.ph/2Sq3K

----------


## Firestarter

The Frankfurt school (really called the Institute for Social Research) after it relocated to New York, in the 1930s was funded by the American Jewish Committee.
The Institute developed a critical social theory of which the heart and soul consisted of fighting anti-Semitism.

The American Jewish Committee had been co-founded by Zionist banker Jacob H. Schiff, affiliated with the Rothschild and Warburg families.
Not very surprising, in the 1930s the Anti-Defamation League also worked with the American Jewish Committee to spy on activities of the German-American Bund and other "pro-Nazi" groups in the US.

The Frankfurt school's Max Horkheimer and Theodor Wisegrund Adorno promoted the idea that fascist anti-Semitism comes from people who are too obedient to an authoritarian government: https://newpol.org/review/frankfurt-school-and-jews/
(https://archive.ph/j7Ukj)


The Frankfurt school focused on technology and entertainment for brainwashing purposes.
Technology could make individuals conform to the dominant patterns of thought and behaviour, and provide powerful instruments of social control.

In 1941, the Frankfurt school's Herbert Marcuse argued that technology constitutes an entire "_mode of organizing and perpetuating (or changing) social relationships, a manifestation of prevalent thought and behavior patterns, an instrument for control and domination_".

In 1969, the Frankfurt school's Walter Benjamin described how new mass media were supplanting older forms of entertainment, and newer releases replaced the interest in art of an earlier era.

The Frankfurt school's Jurgen Habermas described how the relationship between public debate and individual participation had been fractured into a realm of political manipulation and spectacle. "Citizens" become spectators of media presentations and are reduced to "objects of news, information, and public affairs".



> Inasmuch as the mass media today strip away the literary husks from the kind of bourgeois self-interpretation and utilize them as marketable forms for the public services provided in a culture of consumers, the original meaning is reversed.


https://pages.gseis.ucla.edu/faculty...furtschool.pdf

----------


## Firestarter

The Round Table's activities weren't restricted to the UK and US, but was also very active in British colony Canada.

Vincent Massey and George Parkin de T. Glazebrook became the leaders of the Canadian branch of the Round Table, which was set up by KG Alfred Milner in the early 20th century.
Massey was a student of Alfred Milner and the son-in-law of George R. Parkin. In 1902, Parkin had become the first secretary of the Rhodes Trust, and helped set up the strategy through which Rhodes Scholars would be selected.
Massey went on to become Privy Councillor and the first Canadian-born Governor General of Canada (1952-59). Vincent Massey also organised and sponsored the 1933 Port Hope conference.

In imitation of the Port Hope conference, in 1960 agents of the Canadian Institute of International Affairs (CIIA) - Walter Gordon, Maurice Lamontagne, Lester B. Pearson, Lionel Chevrier, Tom Kent, and Keith Davey - organised the Kingston “Thinkers” Conference. Gordon and Massey are credited as the fathers of Canada’s post-1963 “New Nationalism”.
Gordon and Lamontagne became consecutive Presidents of the Privy Council. Lamontagne alongside Pierre Trudeau and Maurice Strong later founded the Canadian Club of Rome.



Maurice Strong was a top operative of the WWF and 1001 Club, who became advisor to both UN Secretary-General Kofi Annan and World Bank president James Wolfensohn, trustee of the Rockefeller Foundation, co-chairman of the Council of the World Economic Forum and a trustee of the Aspen institute...

Another key player in keeping both Canada and the US under control of the Anglo-Dutch royals is former Principal Secretary to Pierre Trudeau - Thomas Axworthy. Axworthy was President of the Walter and Duncan Gordon Foundation, Senior Fellow at Massey College, and former Executive Director of the Charles Bronfman Foundation.
.



> Justin Trudeau’s long-time friend is Stephen Bronfman, cousin of Clare and Sara Bronfman. Since 2013, Bronfman assisted Trudeau in his meteoric rise to Canadian Prime Minister as chief fundraiser and senior adviser.
> See Stephen Bronfman (left) with his buddy Justin Trudeau, 28 Augustus 2013.


Trudeau Bronfman sex cult


Axworthy and Davey, who participated in the 1960 Thinkers Conference, also co-founded Canada 2020.
Axworthy is joined on the board of Canada 2020 by a woman named Diane Carney, who just happens to be the wife of former Bank of England Governor Mark Carney - a prominent Green New Deal psychopath, who is pushing for a one world digital currency run by central banks.

In June 2006, the newly founded London-run think tank Canada 2020 with a group of Rhodes Scholars organised another similar conference in Mont Tremblant Quebec, where the keynote speaker was none other than former US Vice President, "Mr. Climate change" Al Gore.
The main topic of this conference was to groom Pierre's son Justin Trudeau to become spokesperson for the liberal party in Canada: https://canadianpatriot.org/2019/10/...ver-of-canada/
(https://archive.ph/sSFKY)


I found the previous article when looking for more information on Chrystia Freeland, former Foreign Minister, and since 2020 Finance Minister of Canada.
Freeland is also a Rhodes Scholar who studied at Oxford University (where else?), and a "global leader" of the WEF.

Freeland's mother is of Ukrainian descent.
And - shocking - her maternal grandfather, Mykhailo Chomiak, was a Nazi collaborator, who from 1940 to 1944 was editor-in-chief of a Nazi newspaper under the command of Hans Frank (Governor-General of Poland, executed at the Nuremberg Trials).
Three years after WW II, Chomiak immigrated to Canada to reunite with his sister.

Chrystia Freeland simply denied that her grandfather had been a Nazi... calling it Russian disinformation (where have I heard that before?): https://observer.com/2017/03/chrysti...i-grandfather/

----------


## Firestarter

On 1 January 2022, Queen Elizabeth II decided to install the much hated Duchess Camilla (Prince Charles' wife since 2005) and former PM "Sir" Tony Blair into the Most Noble Order of the Garter.
Also Baroness Valerie Amos, for her work for the British Empire at the UN and as High Commissioner to Australia, will become a Lady of the Garter.

Since then Prince Charles seems to have effectively taken over the duties of the British monarch from his mother (who is formally still the queen): https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...er-Garter.html


The Stop the War Coalition will protest outside Windsor Castle against admitting "war criminal" Tony Blair into the Order of the Garter: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ony-Blair.html



Not in the news...
JP Morgan Chase whistleblower Shaquala Williams has accused JP Morgan of improperly using “emergency payments” to pay Tony Blair, who got “more than a million dollars” for this part time job.

In the following “TPI” stands for Third-Party Intermediaries (including Blair).



> the Tony Blair example as one example of this. He has — he was paid using an emergency payment method that the global suppliers’ services team, Tim Napier, escalated to me and it didn’t meet any of the criteria for that method, and the CFO signed off on all of his invoices for the wet signature, and at an institution like this it’s very odd that she’s not approving something like this through a system. And at the time the CFO was Marianne Lake and it seemed — or not seemed, this is actually what was happening, Mr. Blair — Mr. Blair’s expenses as a TPI were being paid through this method as an emergency where it should have just been a typical TPI salary payment and that payment method was wide open for anyone to use; as long as they knew where it was, they could just click through it and pay whoever they wanted for whatever they wanted.
> (...)
> 
> The Bank processed the invoices for TPI1 [Tony Blair] through the ‘emergency payment method.’ The Bank’s policies made clear that the ‘emergency payment method’ should be used for urgent payments critical to the day-to-day operations of Chase such as emergency utility bills ‘to prevent the lights from going out.’ The TPI1 invoices did not satisfy this standard, thus leaving the payment method open to unchecked corrupt payments and violations of the Bank’s accounting controls, the NPA [non-prosecution agreement], SEC Order, SEC rules and regulations, and provisions of Federal law relating to fraud against shareholders.


.
It looks like “emergency payments” were used for tax evasion and/or money laundering purposes: https://wallstreetonparade.com/2022/...nts-from-bank/



Tony's son, Euan Blair, owns a £420 million stake in Multiverse that is valued at a whopping £1.4 billion.

Some experts doubt Multiverse's on paper value, as:
it never made a profit with £10.9 million loss in 2021, after £5 million loss for 2020;
modest revenues of £10.1 million in 2021, more than double the almost £5 million the year before;
and net assets of only £25.6 million: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/money/ma...rth-1-4bn.html

----------

